# [FiiO UTWS5] True Wireless Bluetooth Earhooks as Usual,Coupled with Independent AK4332 DAC(New Arrival of FiiO UTWS5 all over the World 2022-04-30)



## FiiO

Compared to the last generation, the #True Wireless Bluetooth Amplifier UTWS5# is the first ear hook model that is equipped with an independent low power consumption DAC, the AK4332, all over the world. The built-in amplifier comes with more excellent performance, lower noise floor yet higher SNR. Thanks to the nearly 40% improvement in output performance, we are able to start our HiFi wireless Bluetooth journey!

On September 28, 2021, #FiiO 2021 Autumn Launch Event II# will straightly get to you. Let's stay tuned for it.


----------



## ClieOS




----------



## FiiO

Unlock the latest wireless experience. The #True Wireless Bluetooth Amplifier UTWS5# not only supports the TWS Mirroring mode with lower latency and better reliability, but also supports the smooth Snapdragon Sound. These flagship-grade audio technologies combine to support the newest aptX adaptive that allows a hi-res playback of up to 96kHz/24bit, making for clear phone calls and ultra-low latency game playing.

On September 28, 2021, #FiiO 2021 Autumn Launch Event II# will straightly get to you. Let's stay tuned for it.


----------



## FiiO (Sep 25, 2021)

Compared to the last generation, the #True Wireless Bluetooth Amplifier UTWS5# supports wireless charging for the first time. It is also the first product in the FiiO family that supports wireless charging. Other than ordinary wireless chargers on the market, we can use our mobile phone as a wireless charger. Just enable the reverse wireless charging function on the mobile phone and then put the charging case of the UTWS5 on the rear cover of the phone to enjoy wireless charging.
On September 28, 2021, #FiiO 2021 Autumn Launch Event II# will straightly get to you. Let's stay tuned for it.


----------



## FiiO

FiiO's 2021 Autumn New Products Launch Event II will soon be starting!

In this beautiful autumn, we would like to share some more stories with you. Join us at this big party.

This time, we will have 3 participants- flagship true wireless Bluetooth amplifier UTWS5, high-purity pure silver swappable plug headphone cable LC-RD and gold-silver-copper braided swappable plug headphone cable LC-RE Pro. As successors of previous excellent products in the FiiO family, what are their improvements? Will there be any new and interesting functions? More surprises will be exposed later.

Tonight at 19:00 (BJT), live streaming with photos and words of the Launch Event will be carried on at the following social platforms- Head-fi, Facebook, Twitter and Reddit. See you then. 

BTW, if you are interested in the live video of our Launch Event, you can also click the link to join us: https://live.bilibili.com/21313666 (Room NO. 21313666) (The Launch Event will be in Chinese and accessibility cannot be guaranteed.)


----------



## ClieOS




----------



## FiiO

FiiO has already started the research and development of Bluetooth HiFi products, and has rich product lines up till now. Other than Bluetooth DAC/Amps and the BTR series, we have manufactured Bluetooth cables, neckband sports Bluetooth cable, Bluetooth headphones, Bluetooth ear hooks and TWS earphones. They were all highly praised by consumers. However, the past is the past while the future matters more. Next, our #Flagship True Wireless Bluetooth Amplifier UTWS5# will lead us to a new road.


----------



## FiiO

To make Bluetooth earphones match to high-fidelity audio devices, efforts should be put on the audio structure. Therefore, the #Flagship True Wireless Bluetooth Amplifier UTWS5# is equipped with an independent DAC for the first time. Each of the left and right sides features an AK4332 DAC chip where the Bluetooth signals received from the source end will be decoded and amplified, thus achieving great improvement in performance.


----------



## FiiO

Apart from the DAC improvement, we have carefully selected Qualcomm's latest and most powerful Bluetooth QCC5141, which has many merits- supports Bluetooth 5.2, newest aptX adaptive, and Qualcomm Snapdragon sound technology, and can transmit 96kHz/24bit Hi-res audio!


----------



## FiiO

In terms of connection, the UTWS5 supports Qualcomm's third-gen TWS technology, i.e. the TWS Mirroring, which is considered the best transmission mode of TWS earphones. It can smartly make switches between primary and secondary channels yet with lower latency, and has almost no requirements for the transmitting end. Basically, all Android devices support the TWS Mirroring mode for connection.


----------



## FiiO

The UTWS5 supports wireless charging. At the bottom of the charging case, there is a wireless charging coil that is compatible with QI wireless charging protocol with about 2 hours for a full charge. The UTWS5 has a battery life of about 6.5 hours per charge, total battery life of 30 hours with the charging case good for 4-5 charges.


----------



## FiiO

To achieve an accurate volume adjustment, the UTWS5 is designed with more independent volume levels. From 26 levels of the UTWS3 to now 32 levels, we can precisely set the volume to where we want. It is good for high-sensitivity headphones, and it even supports Hi-res music experiences and phone calls.


----------



## FiiO

In terms of wearing, the UTWS5 takes an over-the-ear design the same as the UTWS3 to relieve pressure on the ears. In terms of connectors, the MMCX/0.78mm connectors help to turn your idle interchange cable earphones into TWS ones. The large cavity charging case accommodates a greater variety of earphones attached to the UTWS5. With simple taps on the large tactile button, you can quickly access the controls you want. Besides, with an IPX4 rating, we don't need to worry about the UTWS5 being damaged by water or sweat as you go about your life.


----------



## FiiO

In the end, let's make a review of the characteristics of the #Flagship True Wireless Bluetooth Amplifier UTWS5#-- the world's first independent AK4332 DAC, flagship Bluetooth QCC5141 chip, Bluetooth 5.2, third-gen TWS technology, aptX adaptive support, 96K/32bit Hi-res audio, wireless charging... How powerful will it be!


----------



## FiiO

The omnipotent and intelligent #Flagship True Wireless Bluetooth Amplifier UTWS5# only sells 119.99 USD (US market) and will be available on Amazon/AliExpress store and our worldwide sales agents expected in October. For more introductions and information, please follow us to check.


----------



## Enmor39

Thanks Fiio looks promising. Which DAPs will support lossless AptX adaptive lossless at cd or better quality?


----------



## FiiO

The superiority of the UTWS5 is obvious. With both excellent performance and functions, it can reach a HiFi level. See the pictures below to find out more about it.


----------



## FiiO

Enmor39 said:


> Thanks Fiio looks promising. Which DAPs will support lossless AptX adaptive lossless at cd or better quality?


Dear friend,

You could check which products support Aptx adaptive from this website: 

https://www.aptx.com/product-listing?product_category=11&aptx_type=336

Best regards


----------



## C_Lindbergh (Sep 29, 2021)

Love the fact that the earpiece shell will be made of aluminium, as well as physical buttons instead of touch controls, wireless charging is also much appreciated!

Now i'll just need to get a phone that supports the new Snapdragon sound, hopefully we'll also see a USB dac for PC's as well.

Would be cool if you could control paired devices in the app, like you can on apps from Sennheiser/B&W etc.

Did you make any progress with the ambient mode?


----------



## Spa03

Can I pre-order this is what I’ve been waiting for! @FiiO 

Happy to write review too


----------



## FiiO

C_Lindbergh said:


> Love the fact that the earpiece shell will be made of aluminium, as well as physical buttons instead of touch controls, wireless charging is also much appreciated!
> 
> Now i'll just need to get a phone that supports the new Snapdragon sound, hopefully we'll also see a USB dac for PC's as well.
> 
> ...


We will try to add the ambient mode support via firmware update.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Spa03 said:


> Can I pre-order this is what I’ve been waiting for! @FiiO
> 
> Happy to write review too


You may contact your local seller about that. Thanks for the interest.

Best regards


----------



## CrocodileDundee

FiiO said:


> To make Bluetooth earphones match to high-fidelity audio devices, efforts should be put on the audio structure. Therefore, the #Flagship True Wireless Bluetooth Amplifier UTWS5# is equipped with an independent DAC for the first time. Each of the left and right sides features an AK4332 DAC chip where the Bluetooth signals received from the source end will be decoded and amplified, thus achieving great improvement in performance.


Looking forward for the UTWS5!!

PS.: that SNR graph scale is bit deceptive.


----------



## Spa03

FiiO said:


> You may contact your local seller about that. Thanks for the interest.
> 
> Best regards


Really helpful reply - might as well don’t!

If I found any local reseller with such why asking you here I wonder… such poor customer service grrrr


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

@FiiO Will this be available in India? UTWS3 was never launched in India for some strange reason. Would be helpful if this is made available in India as well.


----------



## Keane182

Was able to pre-order on their taobao store today. Payment to be made on 8th Oct... Hehe


----------



## nerfedup

I was contemplating doing that but the forwarding services ive looked at straight up wont ship anything with a battery to Australia


----------



## anethema

No ambient mode means this product is a non starter  

Looks like I have to go with Shure again this gen with their TW2 
It makes me sad because I love Fiio’s direct contact with customers here.


----------



## C_Lindbergh (Oct 3, 2021)

anethema said:


> No ambient mode means this product is a non starter
> 
> Looks like I have to go with Shure again this gen with their TW2
> It makes me sad because I love Fiio’s direct contact with customers here.



You can't even pause/skip music on the Shure TW2... For me that's way worse then no Ambient mode.

edit: Apperently you can configure play/pause/skip in the app...Would be cool to hear a comparision between these and the UTWS5 (when they're availibile)


----------



## assassin10000

anethema said:


> No ambient mode means this product is a non starter
> 
> Looks like I have to go with Shure again this gen with their TW2
> It makes me sad because I love Fiio’s direct contact with customers here.


You could use MMCX earbuds instead of IEMs. 

Way better than ambient mode of most TWS.


----------



## RH64

Fiio,

Looks nice.  Can you tell me if the mmcx connector can handle recessed earphones like the Sennheiser ie300?


----------



## Cherios

nerfedup said:


> I was contemplating doing that but the forwarding services ive looked at straight up wont ship anything with a battery to Australia


Check out addicted to audio local to aus and nz they normally have a huge variety of Fiio products, and the latest ones too relatively quick


----------



## olinko

Can Bluetooth really support 24/96? News to me, can somebody fill me in?
I'm assuming pairing the UTWS5 with my FiiO M11 will allow me to use the full capabilities of the earhooks

Also wondering how these handle heavy IEMs. My ThieAudio Clairvoyance are massive

If all of the above is true, I'll definitely be buying


----------



## armstrj2

olinko said:


> Can Bluetooth really support 24/96? News to me, can somebody fill me in?
> I'm assuming pairing the UTWS5 with my FiiO M11 will allow me to use the full capabilities of the earhooks
> 
> Also wondering how these handle heavy IEMs. My ThieAudio Clairvoyance are massive
> ...


With the correct Qualcomm hardware in the device, it is claimed that it can support it. Some newer Android phones support it. I'm guessing as time goes on most new phones and DAPs will support it but I doubt the M11 will. Some of my friends loved the previous version of this so if the UTWS5 is an improvement then it should be good. 

Supported devices.


----------



## ClieOS

armstrj2 said:


> With the correct Qualcomm hardware in the device, it is claimed that it can support it. Some newer Android phones support it. I'm guessing as time goes on most new phones and DAPs will support it but I doubt the M11 will. Some of my friends loved the previous version of this so if the UTWS5 is an improvement then it should be good.
> 
> Supported devices.


I am just venturing a guess here, but normal aptX Adaptive is supposed to be able to support up to only 24/48. But recent announcement by Qualcomm regarding aptX Lossless is that it is (1) capable of 24/96 (and it is said to be fully transparent for 16/48) and (2) based on aptX Adaptive codec. In fact Qualcomm already released the new SDK last month to manufacturer and developer, and I think this might have something to do with how FiiO is able to implement 24/96 on UTWS5.


----------



## FiiO

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> @FiiO Will this be available in India? UTWS3 was never launched in India for some strange reason. Would be helpful if this is made available in India as well.


Yes, it will be available in India as well when the UTWS5 is avialable in oversea market.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

6s Panorama Video of FiiO UTWS5​


----------



## swordhun (Oct 6, 2021)

@FiiO  I have 2 questions:
- How works with iPhone, which has only AAC support? Is it worth to upgrade my UTWS1 (sound is not good enough with iPhone , so I'm using my FH7 with cable with my Q5S  instead of UTWS1,
- When will available in Europe?


----------



## Gabumon

The UTWS3 2pin version has issues with iems with recessed 2pin connectors. Is this rectified in UTWS5?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

FiiO said:


> Yes, it will be available in India as well when the UTWS5 is avialable in oversea market.
> 
> Best regards


Hallelujah! Finally a utws product in India! Looking forward to it. Thanks much.


----------



## FiiO

*Introduction to FiiO's Product Line and Update Plan in 2021--From James*
(https://www.head-fi.org/threads/int...ne-and-update-plan-in-2021-from-james.959256/)

*Chapter 11 UTWS3/5 -TWS Solution with the Best Sound Quality. *


There is one rule remaining unchanged for the many years I spent in the audio industry. That is, what drives the development of the product is not the performance, but the user experience. From reel to reel tape recorders, turntables, tape cassette players to CD players, MP3 players and TWS earphones, there is no denying that the sound quality has been improved constantly, but the main change of these products was providing a more comfortable and convenient experience.

When most people tend to listen to music via mobile phones and TWS earphones, the HiFi earphone market was sharply hit, especially for the famous brands such as BOSE, Sennheiser, Beats, and Audio-Technica. From the sales rankings of audio products in some promotion activities in 2020 and 2021 in China, we can see the top brands have become Apple, Huawei, Xiaomi, EDIFIER and other brands that mainly sell TWS earphones.

Therefore, these HiFi earphone brands shall either sit idle, or follow the market trend and meet user needs in order to survive in this giant-dominated TWS market.

The UTWS series was our attempt to adapt to the market. Here is a brief introduction to what determines the sound quality of TWS earphones.

1. Bluetooth codecs

You may be familiar with this point. At present, TWS earphones mainly support Bluetooth codecs including SBC, AAC, aptX, aptX HD, LDAC and LHDC. It is widely considered that aptX HD/LDAC/LHDC have better sound quality. However, limited by the bandwidth of Bluetooth transmission and signal power, the experience of these codecs at high bit rates has yet to be improved. Therefore, the more mature codecs should be aptX and AAC.

2. Digital-Analog conversion and analog amplification

At present, since TWS earphones are restricted by power consumption and size, we usually adopt a single chip, where D/A conversion, analog amplification, Bluetooth reception and decoding are all integrated into one piece.

3. Acoustic design- earphone cavity/unit

At present, TWS earphones have a relatively small size. Even if we use a good earphone driver or even multiple drivers, it would still get much worse performance than that of traditional wired earphones because of their tiny bodies.


The UTWS3 with such a TWS design happened to be the best solution that can solve the above No.2 and No.3 limitations that most TWS earphones have.

In fact, the UTWS3 is meant to separate the circuit part of the TWS earphones and put it inside the earphone unit while adding an independent amp chip. This helped to effectively improve driven capacity, SNR and distortion that have a great impact on sound quality. Users can freely use the UTWS3 with their favorite MMCX or 2-pin earphones, which is totally different from those typical wired earphones in terms of the acoustic part.

Thanks to its feature of retaining the convenience of TWS earphones while having great sound quality similar to traditional wired HiFi earphones, the UTWS3 is warmly adored and praised by consumers once launched.

Of course, both the TWS sound quality and ear hooks are improving as technology develops. In order to further enhance the sound quality, we will introduce the UTWS5 around October, a more powerful TWS ear hook model with better audio performance and more capable Bluetooth functions, which features an independent DAC chip and shares basically the same look and structure as the UTWS3.

Appropriate Usage Scenarios

The usage scenarios of the UTWS3/5 are mainly outdoor scenes. They are suitable for traditional HiFi earphone enthusiasts who want to enhance the experience of their existing wired earphones. In addition, you can turn your idle interchangeable cable earphones into more convenient HiFi TWS earphones.


----------



## FiiO

swordhun said:


> @FiiO  I have 2 questions:
> - How works with iPhone, which has only AAC support? Is it worth to upgrade my UTWS1 (sound is not good enough with iPhone , so I'm using my FH7 with cable with my Q5S  instead of UTWS1,
> - When will available in Europe?


1. Though the UTWS5 will connect to the iPhone via AAC as well, it have better Bluetooth chip QCC5141 and independent DAC AK4332. Besides, the output power of UTWS5 is much higher than UTWS1. So when connecting to iPhone, the UTWS5 will have better sound quality theoretically. 
And due to individual preferences, you could read the professional reviews and comparisons, as well as try out by yourself.
2. If everything goes well, the UTWS5 will be available in oversea market at about November.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Gabumon said:


> The UTWS3 2pin version has issues with iems with recessed 2pin connectors. Is this rectified in UTWS5?


The UTWS5 2pin version is using the same structure like the UTWS3. So the recessed 2pin headphones may not be compatible with UTWS5 as well. Some users use a MMCX to 2pin converter for help.

Best regards


----------



## CrocodileDundee

FiiO said:


> The UTWS5 2pin version is using the same structure like the UTWS3. So the recessed 2pin headphones may not be compatible with UTWS5 as well. Some users use a MMCX to 2pin converter for help.
> 
> Best regards


I didn't realize that...that just threw all my UTWS5 usage plans on the bin as I planed to use it with my Customs. 

Looks like I will need to buy another IEM.


----------



## swordhun

FiiO said:


> 1. Though the UTWS5 will connect to the iPhone via AAC as well, it have better Bluetooth chip QCC5141 and independent DAC AK4332. Besides, the output power of UTWS5 is much higher than UTWS1. So when connecting to iPhone, the UTWS5 will have better sound quality theoretically.
> And due to individual preferences, you could read the professional reviews and comparisons, as well as try out by yourself.
> 2. If everything goes well, the UTWS5 will be available in oversea market at about November.
> 
> Best regards


Thanks. I prefer your personal opinion if you tried it  Theoretically, I agree, UTWS5 should be much better, but I'm curious about real-life experience


----------



## abuanw

I always check Fiio's website every 2days. Almost jump on my seat when I see this utws5. lol!
Finally I can upgrade my utws1.
Been using utws1 for my ikko OH7 90ohm gives me up to 5hrs of playtime, while with my Andromeda gives me above 8hrs playtime.
I already called my regular seller here in Taiwan and he said he already placed 30pcs orders as soon as its out. lol!

Here is my setup:
The sound stage is just amazing, it can retain the spacious sound stage when wired.
1.) Fiio m6 + utws1 + ikko OH7 / Andromeda-gold ( this is my work setup )
2.) Fiio m11 pro + utws1 + ikko OH7 / Andromeda-gold ( this home setup is the one preventing me to buy an airpulse A100, lol! )


----------



## anethema

abuanw said:


> I always check Fiio's website every 2days. Almost jump on my seat when I see this utws5. lol!
> Finally I can upgrade my utws1.
> Been using utws1 for my ikko OH7 90ohm gives me up to 5hrs of playtime, while with my Andromeda gives me above 8hrs playtime.
> I already called my regular seller here in Taiwan and he said he already placed 30pcs orders as soon as its out. lol!
> ...


I don’t see where I can buy the utws5 on their site yet can you get it in NA ?

do you have a link?


----------



## SenorChang8

anethema said:


> I don’t see where I can buy the utws5 on their site yet can you get it in NA ?
> 
> do you have a link?



Only the product info page has been updated. Will be out sometime in October, Aliexpress and Hifigo would most likely have it on launch.


----------



## 7Lions

Are those new IEM's inside of the marketing material or just a rendering?


----------



## anethema

7Lions said:


> Are those new IEM's inside of the marketing material or just a rendering?


The most recent marketing post on this thread appears to just use FH7’s


----------



## 7Lions

anethema said:


> The most recent marketing post on this thread appears to just use FH7’s


I was referring to the IEM on the Fiio website with the blue trident that isn't the FD7 or the FH7. Looks interesting, not sure if it's a new product or just a rendering.


----------



## FiiO

7Lions said:


> I was referring to the IEM on the Fiio website with the blue trident that isn't the FD7 or the FH7. Looks interesting, not sure if it's a new product or just a rendering.


Stay tuned. You will get the answer soon. 

Best regards


----------



## ricthaman

7Lions said:


> I was referring to the IEM on the Fiio website with the blue trident that isn't the FD7 or the FH7. Looks interesting, not sure if it's a new product or just a rendering.


You are referring to these, right?


----------



## jeromekwok

I have received UTWS5 today.  I am pairing it with iPhone and Shure Aonic 4.  It will replace my old good BTR5 (1st gen).

This thing has got plenty of power to drive Aonic 4.  I am setting the iPhone volume to 75% and the Fiio app to 26 out of 32.

It seems the bass is a little bit more than BTR5.  I will let it run in and hopefully the sound quality will be even better.

I found the Fiio control app does not have EQ adjustment for UTWS5 like the UTWS3 or BTR5.  I don't know if Fiio is going to put it back with an app or firmware update.   At least a bass boost or treble boost adjustment would be great.


----------



## PrgSkidmark

ricthaman said:


> You are referring to these, right?


These IEMs look dope! I wonder what model they are?


----------



## 7Lions

ricthaman said:


> You are referring to these, right?



Thems be the one, looks super interesting!


----------



## FiiO Willson

Enmor39 said:


> Thanks Fiio looks promising. Which DAPs will support lossless AptX adaptive lossless at cd or better quality?


AptX adaptive lossless now can not support


----------



## FiiO Willson

anethema said:


> No ambient mode means this product is a non starter
> 
> Looks like I have to go with Shure again this gen with their TW2
> It makes me sad because I love Fiio’s direct contact with customers here.


Environment mode has been tested OK, will soon push the upgrade via OTA


----------



## FiiO Willson

Gabumon said:


> The UTWS3 2pin version has issues with iems with recessed 2pin connectors. Is this rectified in UTWS5?


There are changes, the experimental data is much better than before!


----------



## FiiO Willson

jeromekwok said:


> I have received UTWS5 today.  I am pairing it with iPhone and Shure Aonic 4.  It will replace my old good BTR5 (1st gen).
> 
> This thing has got plenty of power to drive Aonic 4.  I am setting the iPhone volume to 75% and the Fiio app to 26 out of 32.
> 
> ...


EQ adjustment has been tested and qualified, and will be implemented via OTA update soon!


----------



## xSDMx (Oct 13, 2021)

FiiO Willson said:


> Environment mode has been tested OK, will soon push the upgrade via OTA





FiiO Willson said:


> EQ adjustment has been tested and qualified, and will be implemented via OTA update soon!



Woo! Qi, environment/ambient mode, and EQ adjustment, now I'm getting excited!

I know I've mentioned this a few times, but is there a plan for either multi-point or fast switching? If they at least have fast switching, I'll be all set. That was my main blocker on the UTWS3.

Explanation on fast-switching: Without manually disconnecting from the current device, you can send a connection request from a second, previously paired device and the adapter will disconnect from the current device and reconnect to the new device. This makes swapping between devices seamless. The Pixel Buds work this way and also IIRC so do the Galaxy Buds2. I use a laptop for video calls in the office and my smartphone when out, so I frequently need to switch devices.

This would be a serious competitive advantage over not just other TWS adapters, but even many popular TWS buds.


----------



## SquidgyB

Confirmation of ambient mode was the only thing I was waiting for. Order now placed on Aliexpress!


----------



## anethema (Oct 13, 2021)

SquidgyB said:


> Confirmation of ambient mode was the only thing I was waiting for. Order now placed on Aliexpress!


Which link did you end up using I see quite a few listings
EDIT: Well I just picked one. Fingers crossed all these features come through!


----------



## SquidgyB

anethema said:


> Which link did you end up using I see quite a few listings


I purchased from the "Soundcolor Audio Store", they already had 8 units sold so I assumed they have stock ready to ship. When I purchased the UTWS3 it was from the "Global HiFi Store", which did ship very quickly too (within a week to the UK).


----------



## anethema

SquidgyB said:


> I purchased from the "Soundcolor Audio Store", they already had 8 units sold so I assumed they have stock ready to ship. When I purchased the UTWS3 it was from the "Global HiFi Store", which did ship very quickly too (within a week to the UK).


That is the one I ended up picking as well. Let's see how long it takes from china!


----------



## SquidgyB

anethema said:


> That is the one I ended up picking as well. Let's see how long it takes from china!


I'll try to remember to post here as soon as I receive it, just to let people know the likely UK shipping time (though with all the crap going on it's still likely to be _extremely_ variable... I have another package sent from the Netherlands (not audio related) to the UK with UPS which was ordered in late July... I'm still waiting


----------



## nerfedup

Addicted to audio has listed these for Australia, placed my order today so hopefully they have it in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## jt23738

Does the Fiio M11 plus ltd support aptx adaptive?


----------



## darkgod5

Just FYI, HifiGo is taking preorders now as well.


----------



## anethema

I really need to find a transmitter for my computer that uses APTX Adaptive because the lag is too high for normal aptx and the adapters don’t support aptx low latency. But no audio transmitters exist for aptx adaptive.


----------



## FiiO Willson (Oct 13, 2021)

jt23738 said:


> Does the Fiio M11 plus ltd support aptx adaptive?


Sorry M11 Plus LTD can not support aptX Adaptive, you can enjoy aptX HD with M11 Plus LTD


----------



## FiiO Willson (Oct 13, 2021)

anethema said:


> I really need to find a transmitter for my computer that uses APTX Adaptive because the lag is too high for normal aptx and the adapters don’t support aptx low latency. But no audio transmitters exist for aptx adaptive.


Now only few Cell phone support aptX Adaptive 96k/24bit


----------



## ChrisHeld1989

Ordered the FiiO UTWS5. I hope this adapters sounds nearly as good as the Qudelix 5K. If they does, i am really happy.


----------



## darkgod5

ChrisHeld1989 said:


> Ordered the FiiO UTWS5. I hope this adapters sounds nearly as good as the Qudelix 5K. If they does, i am really happy.


I think that's a bit unrealistic... but they should sound much better than the UTWS3 and every other TW cable currently on the market 👍


----------



## jeromekwok

darkgod5 said:


> I think that's a bit unrealistic... but they should sound much better than the UTWS3 and every other TW cable currently on the market 👍


Based on my usage for a few days, I would say UTWS5 is about 95% of BTR5 via Bluetooth. It is not going to match a dedicated DAC and a lossless connection.


----------



## xSDMx

jeromekwok said:


> Based on my usage for a few days, I would say UTWS5 is about 95% of BTR5 via Bluetooth. It is not going to match a dedicated DAC and a lossless connection.


What is the process like for switching devices? If you have two devices paired, can you connect to the second device by simply initiating the connection through the second device Bluetooth settings (causing the adapter to automatically disconnect from the first device), or do you need to use the case to do a full re-pair? Can you initiate a disconnect from the adapter controls without the case?

Debating preordering, but with no return policy on opened items, I'd hate to buy something that doesn't work for my requirements.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## FiiO

xSDMx said:


> What is the process like for switching devices? If you have two devices paired, can you connect to the second device by simply initiating the connection through the second device Bluetooth settings (causing the adapter to automatically disconnect from the first device), or do you need to use the case to do a full re-pair? Can you initiate a disconnect from the adapter controls without the case?
> 
> Debating preordering, but with no return policy on opened items, I'd hate to buy something that doesn't work for my requirements.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Dear friend,

The UTWS5 does not support connecting to two devices at the same time. But when the UTWS5 is connected to device A, it will enter pairing mode again after turning off the Bluetooth function in device A. At that time, you could connect it to the second device.

Best regards


----------



## xSDMx (Oct 15, 2021)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The UTWS5 does not support connecting to two devices at the same time. But when the UTWS5 is connected to device A, it will enter pairing mode again after turning off the Bluetooth function in device A. At that time, you could connect it to the second device.
> 
> Best regards



Even without multi-point, is it possible to change the behavior to accept an incoming request from the second device automatically (disconnecting from the first device in the process)? Or, alternatively, can you use the touchpad to disconnect/re-pair (from the adapters themselves) without going to the case or the first device to disconnect?

It's inconvenient to have to explicitly disconnect from the first device and then reconnect to the second device.

On my inexpensive Soundpeats H1 (with the QCC3040), I can touch to hold one earpiece for 6sec which puts it into pairing mode (without then auto pairing to another device) and then lets me connect on my second device without having to find my first device and explicitly disconnect.

A common use case is if you have a work laptop, personal laptop, and a smartphone. I might end the day on my work laptop with a video call using the UTWS5 and then forget to manually disconnect and immediately reconnect to my smartphone (if I don't do the second part, I'm back to square one, because auto pairing will connect to my work laptop again when I open the UTWS5 case). This means fishing out my work laptop later and doing a disconnect dance when I just want to go on a walk with my phone and listen to a podcast.

This is IMO a low-effort, but majorly impactful quality-of-life improvement that the chipset should readily support.


----------



## FiiO

xSDMx said:


> Even without multi-point, is it possible to change the behavior to accept an incoming request from the second device automatically (disconnecting from the first device in the process)? Or, alternatively, can you use the touchpad to disconnect/re-pair (from the adapters themselves) without going to the case or the first device to disconnect?
> 
> It's inconvenient to have to explicitly disconnect from the first device and then reconnect to the second device.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

There is no button in the UTWS5 for entering the pairing mode again. You would need to use the charging box or disconnect for the first device for help when connecting to second device. It should not be too difficult.
Or you may check whether our BTR5 could meet your need instead. It could enter pairing mode by pressing the multifunctional button and it supports to connect to two devices at the same time.

Best regards


----------



## xSDMx (Oct 16, 2021)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> There is no button in the UTWS5 for entering the pairing mode again. You would need to use the charging box or disconnect for the first device for help when connecting to second device. It should not be too difficult.
> Or you may check whether our BTR5 could meet your need instead. It could enter pairing mode by pressing the multifunctional button and it supports to connect to two devices at the same time.
> ...


Thanks for the confirmation.

I'm bummed out and I guess I'm going to have to skip the UTWS5. Which sucks because literally everything else about the UTWS5 looks amazing. I raised this same concern multiple times for the UTWS3 as well and was hoping my feedback would have been incorporated.

This seems like a small issue, but has big implications from a usability standpoint.

Other QCC3040 or QCC5141 TWS workaround the inconvenience of needing to explicitly disconnect from the first device before subsequently connecting to a second device and it seems like that same behavior could also be implemented here by supporting an optional feature for the multifunction tactile button on the ear hook to force disconnect from the current device without going into automatic pairing mode.

Or, this disconnect mode could be initiated after holding the multifunction tactile earhook button for a fixed time interval like with the QCC3040 Soundpeats H1 where you hold for 6s to force disconnect from the current device.

To be totally clear, while multi-point would be ideal, that's not what I'm suggesting. I'm suggesting working around the lack of multi-point by improving the user experience for those that need to switch between devices.


----------



## bLitzkreEp

will i be able to use this with my M11 plus ltd and enjoy lossless wirelessly?


----------



## ClieOS

bLitzkreEp said:


> will i be able to use this with my M11 plus ltd and enjoy lossless wirelessly?



There is no completely lossless Bluetooth codec just yet, though some might have gotten very close.


----------



## bLitzkreEp

ClieOS said:


> There is no completely lossless Bluetooth codec just yet, though some might have gotten very close.


Yes I'm aware of that. I have a M11 Plus LTD, paired with the UTWS5 will my wireless game be substantially upgraded? I've read that LDAC is as close as you can get to "Lossless" wirelessly over a BT connection. Is this correct? I'd really like to enjoy the wireless freedom, instead of being tethered to cable.


----------



## jeromekwok

bLitzkreEp said:


> Yes I'm aware of that. I have a M11 Plus LTD, paired with the UTWS5 will my wireless game be substantially upgraded? I've read that LDAC is as close as you can get to "Lossless" wirelessly over a BT connection. Is this correct? I'd really like to enjoy the wireless freedom, instead of being tethered to cable.



Unfortunately UTWS5 does not support LDAC.  UTWS5 seems to be the best option for sound quality for true wireless.  If you don't mind to have a wire on your neck, you can use BTR5, which supports LDAC and has got more power to drive your IEMs.


----------



## ClieOS

In da house!


----------



## bLitzkreEp

jeromekwok said:


> Unfortunately UTWS5 does not support LDAC.  UTWS5 seems to be the best option for sound quality for true wireless.  If you don't mind to have a wire on your neck, you can use BTR5, which supports LDAC and has got more power to drive your IEMs.


Ah okay.. Well that blows.. lol.. Okay so based on the gear I have, I can go with aptX-HD. Which on paper supports 24/48 right? Why then is FiiO advertising 24/96? aptX -Adaptive has a lower transmission rate than aptX-HD?


----------



## ClieOS (Oct 18, 2021)

Sad, just tried my new UTWS5 and found the right side MMCX plug has a cold soldering join inside. Doesn't make sense to send it back due to the high return shipping fee so I am going to have to replace the whole MMCX plug myself (probably to 2 pins). My first lemon from FiiO in over a decade.


----------



## bLitzkreEp

ClieOS said:


> Sad, just tried my new UTWS5 and found the right side MMCX plug has a cold soldering join inside. Doesn't make sense to send it back due to the high return shipping fee so I am going to have to replace the whole MMCX plug myself (probably to 2 pins). My first lemon from FiiO in over a decade.


Damn! That sucks! What do you mean cold soldering joint? Should't they cover the return fee since you got sent a lemon?


----------



## ClieOS

bLitzkreEp said:


> Damn! That sucks! What do you mean cold soldering joint? Should't they cover the return fee since you got sent a lemon?


It is a grey import by myself, so I'll have to cover the return shipping (which due to various circumstances, is several times more expensive than the forwarding shipping) though the replacement is probably going to be free. 

Cold soldering join means the soldering join between the mmcx socket itself with the internal wiring is not secured enough and break loose on the inside. If you push the back of the mmcx plug lightly, the sound will come back. The only way to fix this is to cut the mmcx open and resolder the wire back, which will somewhat destroy the mmcx socket on the UTWS5 since it is molded together completely. I am actually thinking I'll just replace the whole thing with a 0.78 two pins instead as I originally have plan to get the two pin version when it comes out. Now I'll just repair/convert this pair myself and get a another mmcx version. Faster this way.


----------



## FiiO Willson

ClieOS said:


> It is a grey import by myself, so I'll have to cover the return shipping (which due to various circumstances, is several times more expensive than the forwarding shipping) though the replacement is probably going to be free.
> 
> Cold soldering join means the soldering join between the mmcx socket itself with the internal wiring is not secured enough and break loose on the inside. If you push the back of the mmcx plug lightly, the sound will come back. The only way to fix this is to cut the mmcx open and resolder the wire back, which will somewhat destroy the mmcx socket on the UTWS5 since it is molded together completely. I am actually thinking I'll just replace the whole thing with a 0.78 two pins instead as I originally have plan to get the two pin version when it comes out. Now I'll just repair/convert this pair myself and get a another mmcx version. Faster this way.


I'm sorry for the trouble, but if you don't feel comfortable with the problem, we can see if there is a better way.

I have given feedback to the factory to make the product better to avoid similar things from happening again.

I am very sorry


----------



## Ronnie McCrea

Small Unboxing


----------



## ClieOS

Last report of my lemon UTWS5 - I take apart the MMCX socket and find out the center pin on the inside break off from the MMCX itself. So it is not actually a cold soldering join (*the soldering join looks fine by the way) but it must be a faulty MMCX connector from the supplier where the pin has already cracked during its manufacturing process, then the further assembly in FiiO factory must have weaken and broke it off at the end. I have already ordered a new pair and will leave the lemon pair as it is for now.

On further note, with what little time I spent with my lemon UTWS5, it does sound phenomenal. By far the best BT earhook in the market, shame that I needs to wait a few more week for the new pair to come in.


----------



## bLitzkreEp

ClieOS said:


> Last report of my lemon UTWS5 - I take apart the MMCX socket and find out the center pin on the inside break off from the MMCX itself. So it is not actually a cold soldering join (*the soldering join looks fine by the way) but it must be a faulty MMCX connector from the supplier where the pin has already cracked during its manufacturing process, then the further assembly in FiiO factory must have weaken and broke it off at the end. I have already ordered a new pair and will leave the lemon pair as it is for now.
> 
> On further note, with what little time I spent with my lemon UTWS5, it does sound phenomenal. By far the best BT earhook in the market, shame that I needs to wait a few more week for the new pair to come in.


That really sucks man! Mine should be arriving sometime next week. Hopefully it doesn't suffer the same fate as yours.


----------



## bLitzkreEp

Also do you think these UTWS5 are good enough to drive my FD7's?


----------



## ClieOS

Don't have an FD7 to say for sure, but as far as I can tell, it has plenty of power to go around.


----------



## felix3650

@ClieOS 
What kind of sound signature does the AK4332 impart?


----------



## ClieOS

felix3650 said:


> @ClieOS
> What kind of sound signature does the AK4332 impart?


Didn't really have enough time to talk about sound signature. I reckon neutral to slightly warmish?


----------



## Limitlesspace (Oct 20, 2021)

FiiO said:


> 2. If everything goes well, the UTWS5 will be available in oversea market at about November.


When is it going to be available in the amazon store?


----------



## felix3650

ClieOS said:


> Didn't really have enough time to talk about sound signature. I reckon neutral to slightly warmish?


Thanks! Hopefully more towards neutral as my Volts lean a bit on the warm. Slightly warm + slightly warm is a bit too much lol


----------



## jsmiller58

Sorry for the silly questions, but…

Is there going to be a 2 pin version?  Most of my IEMs have 0.78 2 pin connections.

If one uses converters (2 pin to MMCX, or MMCX to 2pin) how does that affect the fit and comfort of these TWS adapters?

Why not build TWS adapters where the “stem” (the part where the IEM attaches) is interchangeable so that it can easily be switched between MMCX and 2 pin?


----------



## drftr

jsmiller58 said:


> Sorry for the silly questions, but…
> 
> Is there going to be a 2 pin version?  Most of my IEMs have 0.78 2 pin connections.
> 
> ...


You could pick up the tiny tiny adapters that exist? BGGAR shows them in his review for the 3.

drftr


----------



## SemiAudiophile (Oct 20, 2021)

FiiO said:


> FiiO's 2021 Autumn New Products Launch Event II will soon be starting!
> 
> In this beautiful autumn, we would like to share some more stories with you. Join us at this big party.
> 
> ...


I got the impression that the adapters would be swappable from this post. Like how the TRN BT20S had swappable hooks?

Edit: damn, nvm they're just talking about new cables with modular adapters.

I'll prob wait for UTWS7 then hopefully with LDAC as well...


----------



## drftr

SemiAudiophile said:


> I got the impression that the adapters would be swappable from this post. Like how the TRN BT20S had swappable hooks?
> 
> Edit: damn, nvm they're just talking about new cables with modular adapters.
> 
> I'll prob wait for UTWS7 then hopefully with LDAC as well...


Not sure if I'm interpreting you correctly but if I am then Yes, you'd need to choose between ordering this model with either MMCX or 2 pin connectors. But again, of you'd want to regularly switch IEMs that have a different connector then the cheapest option is using tiny adapters. The second cheapest option would be to order a second set with the opposite connector system 

drftr


----------



## SemiAudiophile

drftr said:


> Not sure if I'm interpreting you correctly but if I am then Yes, you'd need to choose between ordering this model with either MMCX or 2 pin connectors. But again, of you'd want to regularly switch IEMs that have a different connector then the cheapest option is using tiny adapters. The second cheapest option would be to order a second set with the opposite connector system
> 
> drftr


Yeah, I use the OE 2-pin to MMCX adapters on the UTWS3. Was hoping that they made swappable hooks for the UTWS5. But looks like they didn't. 😓


----------



## Lobaba (Oct 21, 2021)

i have received my utws5 yesterday but only just the oeaudio adaptors today

unfortunately, my custom ue tf10 couldnt fit into the hard case, cant close it haaaaaa..

am driving it with my mi 11 ultra on aptx adaptive and I am very pleasantly impressed by the fidelity of what I am listening to.

 i am quite enjoying it and definitely an upgrade over my sony wf-1000xm4 which i intend to replace it with


----------



## SquidgyB

Royal Mail tracking tells me I should be expecting my UTWS5 today, so 7 days shipping from China to the UK - not bad at all!


----------



## jeromekwok

jsmiller58 said:


> Sorry for the silly questions, but…
> 
> Is there going to be a 2 pin version?  Most of my IEMs have 0.78 2 pin connections.
> 
> ...


If you use MMCX adapter, you can rotate the buds and might have a better fit. (I used Powerbeats Pro before that I could not get a proper angle and fit.)


----------



## jeromekwok

jeromekwok said:


> I have received UTWS5 today.  I am pairing it with iPhone and Shure Aonic 4.  It will replace my old good BTR5 (1st gen).
> 
> This thing has got plenty of power to drive Aonic 4.  I am setting the iPhone volume to 75% and the Fiio app to 26 out of 32.
> 
> ...


Here is the picture with Aonic 4. These are small buds that fit in the case very well.


----------



## bLitzkreEp

FiiO Willson said:


> Sorry M11 Plus LTD can not support aptX Adaptive, you can enjoy aptX HD with M11 Plus LTD


Hi! Can I just confirm that this is true? Will the UTWS5 work perfectly with aptX-HD enabled on my M11 Plus?


----------



## SovietPsychonaut

how does this compare to the lc-bt2, i went with that over the utws3 due to LDAC and seemingly less noise. just wondering if this is overkill for an upgrade over this from the lc-bt2 when i only have an fh3 and mele as my daily drivers, im a ways away from higher end IEMs


----------



## bLitzkreEp

I've read somewhere that aptX-HD is not compatible with aptX-Adaptive...


----------



## ClieOS

bLitzkreEp said:


> I've read somewhere that aptX-HD is not compatible with aptX-Adaptive...



Somewhere is wrong. If you connect a device with aptx HD support with another device with aptx Adaptive, they will connect to each other with aptx HD.



> Compatibility
> *Backwards compatible with aptX & aptX HD in stereo headsets



* Source


----------



## bLitzkreEp

ClieOS said:


> Somewhere is wrong. If you connect a device with aptx HD support with another device with aptx Adaptive, they will connect to each other with aptx HD.
> 
> 
> 
> * Source


That's great to know! Really looking forward to using it with my M11 Plus.


----------



## GenMen

Hi guys, does anyone have a comparison with BTR5? I have it and I'm waiting for the UTWS5, wonder what to expect.


----------



## jeromekwok

GenMen said:


> Hi guys, does anyone have a comparison with BTR5? I have it and I'm waiting for the UTWS5, wonder what to expect.



I have both BTR5 and UTWS5.

UTWS5 has a much more stable bluetooth connection. There is a little bit more bass and treble.  It has got enough power to drive my Shure Aonic 4. If you have a higher end IEMs, you will need to check if it could drive them well. 

UTWS5 shuts down automatically when you put them back into the case, and then reconnect to the phone quickly when you take them out. It is very convenient.

BTR5 has a wider sound stage especially using balanced output.  It is also a lot louder.  It has EQ control (Fiio said UTWS5 will have EQ in a future update)

There are some songs that BTR5 sounds better to me.  But most of the time they are very close.


----------



## GenMen

jeromekwok said:


> I have both BTR5 and UTWS5.
> 
> UTWS5 has a much more stable bluetooth connection. There is a little bit more bass and treble.  It has got enough power to drive my Shure Aonic 4. If you have a higher end IEMs, you will need to check if it could drive them well.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.

I'll pair it with Shure's SE846, I don't expect any problem with the combination, I really really like BTR5 but looking for the conveniences you mentioned.


----------



## 7Lions

Does the app offer L/R channel adjustment?


----------



## xSDMx

jeromekwok said:


> I have both BTR5 and UTWS5.
> 
> UTWS5 has a much more stable bluetooth connection. There is a little bit more bass and treble.  It has got enough power to drive my Shure Aonic 4. If you have a higher end IEMs, you will need to check if it could drive them well.
> 
> ...


What is the process like for quickly switching between devices (different phones, laptops, etc.)?


----------



## jeromekwok

7Lions said:


> Does the app offer L/R channel adjustment?





There is channel balance


----------



## Lobaba

xSDMx said:


> What is the process like for quickly switching between devices (different phones, laptops, etc.)?


you have to disconnect from the connected device before connecting to new device


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Oct 24, 2021)

@FiiO Willson is there an option to purchase or get the charging box/case separately in an event if it goes bust? Faced a similar issue with my BT20S Pro and now my perfectly functional ear modules cannot be charged due to a faulty box. And the box is not at all replaceable. At a steep cost of $140, there has to be some kind of support for this especially if this happens outside of warranty period.


----------



## Nokduangrach

xSDMx said:


> Woo! Qi, environment/ambient mode, and EQ adjustment, now I'm getting excited!
> 
> I know I've mentioned this a few times, but is there a plan for either multi-point or fast switching? If they at least have fast switching, I'll be all set. That was my main blocker on the UTWS3.
> 
> ...





xSDMx said:


> Woo! Qi, environment/ambient mode, and EQ adjustment, now I'm getting excited!
> 
> I know I've mentioned this a few times, but is there a plan for either multi-point or fast switching? If they at least have fast switching, I'll be all set. That was my main blocker on the UTWS3.
> 
> ...


I am agree with you too.


----------



## WB79

Dunu EST112 with utws5 is an awesome combo !


----------



## darkgod5

WB79 said:


> Dunu EST112 with utws5 is an awesome combo !


Damn. I got excited because I thought the 112s were 2-pin like the SA6. Looks like we're still waiting for the 2-pin UTWS5s to start shipping... Nice photo though!


----------



## 7Lions

Someone take an on ear photo, I wanna see how much these resemble hearing aids when on 🤣


----------



## Lobaba

7Lions said:


> Someone take an on ear photo, I wanna see how much these resemble hearing aids when on 🤣





here u go


----------



## FiiO

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> @FiiO Willson is there an option to purchase or get the charging box/case separately in an event if it goes bust? Faced a similar issue with my BT20S Pro and now my perfectly functional ear modules cannot be charged due to a faulty box. And the box is not at all replaceable. At a steep cost of $140, there has to be some kind of support for this especially if this happens outside of warranty period.


Dear friend,

Yes, if you would like to buy an extra charging case, you could contact support@fiio.com about that. 
And if it is a hardware issue, you could contact the seller to see whether he could help locally first. 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

bLitzkreEp said:


> Hi! Can I just confirm that this is true? Will the UTWS5 work perfectly with aptX-HD enabled on my M11 Plus?


The UTWS5 supports AAC/SBC/aptX/atpX adaptive.

So it could work with the M11 Plus LTD with APTX without problem:




Best regards


----------



## bLitzkreEp (Oct 24, 2021)

FiiO said:


> The UTWS5 supports AAC/SBC/aptX/atpX adaptive.
> 
> So it could work with the M11 Plus LTD with APTX without problem:
> 
> ...


There we have it... UTWS5 doesn't support aptX-HD... Why manufacture a product that isn't backwards compatible? In an earlier post on page 5, you mention that we can use aptX-HD on the M11 Plus with the UTWS5.. So which is it? Can we or not? Because if we can't im going to throw my UTSW5 in the rubbish bin when it arrives... I didn't but a M11 to listen to 320kbps audio files... I could have used my phone for that.......


----------



## CrocodileDundee (Oct 24, 2021)

bLitzkreEp said:


> There we have it... UTWS5 doesn't support aptX-HD... Why manufacture a product that isn't backwards compatible? In an earlier post on page 5, you mention that we can use aptX-HD on the M11 Plus with the UTWS5.. So which is it? Can we or not? Because if we can't im going to throw my UTSW5 in the rubbish bin when the arrive... I didn't but a M11 to listen to 320kbps audio files... I could have used my phone for that.......


Hum...understand the frustration, but your assumptions doesn sound right. Aptx-HD is part of the Aptx Adaptive CODEC.

https://www.aptx.com/aptx-adaptive

EDIT: Looks like we also have aptx HD...so many different names.


----------



## bLitzkreEp

CrocodileDundee said:


> Hum...understand the frustration, but your assumptions doesn sound right. Aptx-HD is part of the Aptx Adaptive CODEC.
> 
> https://www.aptx.com/aptx-adaptive


This is one of the rare cases where I hope I'm wrong man... I really wanna be able to use the UTWS5's with my FD7's and enjoy wireless freedom with aptx-HD.. I really do hope it works, but I'm a little skeptical. Not getting definitive answers from a company representative isn't helping either.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

bLitzkreEp said:


> This is one of the rare cases where I hope I'm wrong man... I really wanna be able to use the UTWS5's with my FD7's and enjoy wireless freedom with aptx-HD.. I really do hope it works, but I'm a little skeptical. Not getting definitive answers from a company representative isn't helping either.


Totally understand, I am looking forward to get my UTWS5 as well, but I would also like to have clear answers. At least answers from the UTWS5 side, we figure out the other side.


----------



## bLitzkreEp

CrocodileDundee said:


> Totally understand, I am looking forward to get my UTWS5 as well, but I would also like to have clear answers. At least answers from the UTWS5 side, we figure out the other side.


I found this link.. Looks like there might be a glimmer of hope.. 

https://www.qualcomm.com/media/documents/files/aptx-adaptive-product-brief.pdf


----------



## jamiejmuk

@FiiO Do you know of any retailers that have stock left? I can't seem to find any.


----------



## anethema

bLitzkreEp said:


> I found this link.. Looks like there might be a glimmer of hope..
> 
> https://www.qualcomm.com/media/documents/files/aptx-adaptive-product-brief.pdf


Ya as far as I know though I don’t think if Fiio doesn’t list AptX HD that it will have it. Also hope I’m wrong but I think the backwards compatibility is just that it is easy to implement AptX and AptX HD along side it.


----------



## Pcppps

I think most other products with aptx adaptive wont mentiom aptx hd either since aptx adaptive is backward compatible itself


----------



## J_W_F

Yesterday I received my utws5 which I bought as an upgrade from the utws3, but I can't seem to get Aptx-HD to work on my pixel 3 XL (which supports Aptx-HD). This is a bit of a bummer...not many phones seem to support Aptx-adaptive from what I can find online. I wonder if it is a good purchase now that I can only use Aptx.


----------



## jsmiller58

J_W_F said:


> Yesterday I received my utws5 which I bought as an upgrade from the utws3, but I can't seem to get Aptx-HD to work on my pixel 3 XL (which supports Aptx-HD). This is a bit of a bummer...not many phones seem to support Aptx-adaptive from what I can find online. I wonder if it is a good purchase now that I can only use Aptx.


Ouch, if this is consistent with other users it will put a crimp in the enthusiasm for the UTWS5…


----------



## DeJaVu

J_W_F said:


> Yesterday I received my utws5 which I bought as an upgrade from the utws3, but I can't seem to get Aptx-HD to work on my pixel 3 XL (which supports Aptx-HD). This is a bit of a bummer...not many phones seem to support Aptx-adaptive from what I can find online. I wonder if it is a good purchase now that I can only use Aptx.


Shouldnt be too complicated installing a custom rom on your pixel, and most of the popular ones will have adaptive support. Still have a Nexus 4(2012 phone) and even on that i have aptx adaptive support  with carbon rom(Android 10).
Could be bit intimidating for a beginner though, but worth it in the end imo, other benefits from custom roms too. Personally done more than that for sound... Like fully switching from windows to Linux because of advanced bluetooth codecs support


----------



## bLitzkreEp (Oct 26, 2021)

J_W_F said:


> Yesterday I received my utws5 which I bought as an upgrade from the utws3, but I can't seem to get Aptx-HD to work on my pixel 3 XL (which supports Aptx-HD). This is a bit of a bummer...not many phones seem to support Aptx-adaptive from what I can find online. I wonder if it is a good purchase now that I can only use Aptx.


****..... looks like i'll sell off my UTWS5 when it arrives.... probably my last purchase from FiiO..... I'm extremely satisfied with my M11 Plus Ltd & FD7's..... but seriously how hard is it to have included aptx-HD on the UTWS5... as far as i can tell, none of the DAP's from FiiO support atpX Adaptive.... lmao.... fantastic way to kill your own products....


----------



## jeromekwok

bLitzkreEp said:


> ****..... looks like i'll sell off my UTWS5 when it arrives.... probably my last purchase from FiiO..... I'm extremely satisfied with my M11 Plus Ltd & FD7's..... but seriously how hard is it to have included aptx-HD on the UTWS5... as far as i can tell, none of the DAP's from FiiO support atpX Adaptive.... lmao.... fantastic way to kill your own products....




It appears Qualcomm did not include aptx HD support in the chip.  FiiO has nothing to do with it.  The other chips that support both HD and adaptive are too big to fit in UTWS5.

https://www.qualcomm.com/products/qcc5141






Qualcomm said about backward compatible, it meant the device will work.  It was not meant to be running at HD quality.

https://www.qualcomm.com/media/documents/files/aptx-adaptive-product-brief.pdf


----------



## jeromekwok

jeromekwok said:


> It appears Qualcomm did not include aptx HD support in the chip.  FiiO has nothing to do with it.  The other chips that support both HD and adaptive are too big to fit in UTWS5.
> 
> https://www.qualcomm.com/products/qcc5141
> 
> ...



aptX web site statement on the backward compatibility.
https://www.aptx.com/aptx-adaptive


----------



## bLitzkreEp

at this point it doesn't really matter... i already bought a ifi go blu... using it right now, as i'm typing this... so not really bothered anymore... i'll just sell off the utws5 once it arrives...


----------



## ClieOS

Got my 2nd pair of UTWS5 and this time it works 100% without any issue. Has been really enjoying it for the last hours. Superb.


----------



## Unseen Aura

bLitzkreEp said:


> at this point it doesn't really matter... i already bought a ifi go blu... using it right now, as i'm typing this... so not really bothered anymore... i'll just sell off the utws5 once it arrives...


I've been waiting months for its release, but now that it's confirmed it's out (wasn't sure before), waiting for some more reviews to pop up before investing. Personally have no qualms with the product, just don't want my iem's to go to waste.


----------



## FiiO Willson

jeromekwok said:


> aptX web site statement on the backward compatibility.
> https://www.aptx.com/aptx-adaptive


Hello ,sorry for late reply
I think you should learn more about aptX adaptive 96k, which is performing better on 888+ mobile platforms, and some newer phones that support this feature.
In addition, aptX adaptive is the future, and aptX HD will be withdrawn in the future.


----------



## FiiO

jamiejmuk said:


> @FiiO Do you know of any retailers that have stock left? I can't seem to find any.


The UTWS5 is not available is oversea market still. If everything goes well, it will be available at about next month.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO Willson

bLitzkreEp said:


> ****..... looks like i'll sell off my UTWS5 when it arrives.... probably my last purchase from FiiO..... I'm extremely satisfied with my M11 Plus Ltd & FD7's..... but seriously how hard is it to have included aptx-HD on the UTWS5... as far as i can tell, none of the DAP's from FiiO support atpX Adaptive.... lmao.... fantastic way to kill your own products....


Hello,
In my opinion, aptX adaptive is a new technology, currently only supported by individual Andriod phones.
Although we currently have relatively few products that support this new technology, I think we should embrace the new technology instead of continuing to come to use the old one.
In addition to aptX adaptive and other Bluetooth technologys, I think UTWS5 has more and better advantages, such as power, such as some very good indicators.
I think we should look at the problem to a higher level, this product although the appearance of the change is not much, but I think the function of the improvement is great, especially for some users who have good headphones, can make their headphones to play a better performance.

At present, this product is the best product, in the future within a year, he should also be the best, I think no competitor will make such a product out in a short time.


----------



## Pcppps

is ambient sound a confirmed feature to be updated through firmware update? or may it be cancelled in case of problem?


----------



## FiiO Willson

Pcppps said:


> is ambient sound a confirmed feature to be updated through firmware update? or may it be cancelled in case of problem?


Hello
UTWS5's Ambient sound mode has been tested and qualified, and more people are trying it out, and the firmware is expected to be updated soon


----------



## Nokduangrach

how about noise cancellation? 
every time I use utws3 to talk on iPhone , my friends always said I was in the market! the sound is so terrible, so noisy ....something like that.
I think the microphone is easy to absorb surrounding voice instead of mine. 
please update some firmware for utws3 to solve this problem.  
otherwise, I have to use TWS earphone instead because it is so practical and even cheaper now. 
Thank you very much


----------



## anethema (Oct 28, 2021)

Edit:Ah I see you just mean voice isolation for mic quality. Ya def tough to do need some cool AI routines.


----------



## HipHopScribe

anethema said:


> Edit:Ah I see you just mean voice isolation for mic quality. Ya def tough to do need some cool AI routines.



I think they're talking about improving noise cancelling on the microphone to improve call quality, not adding active noise cancelling to block outside sounds when listening. Still might not be possible to improve the mic quality though. With the mic being so far away from your mouth there are just limitations


----------



## grininja

Will ambient sound mode be available on UTWS*3* also?



FiiO Willson said:


> Hello
> UTWS5's Ambient sound mode has been tested and qualified, and more people are trying it out, and the firmware is expected to be updated soon


----------



## GenMen

Already have my UTWS5s since yesterday, paired with SE846, first impression was I liked more the BTR5 on balanced output, but started to like them bit more.
Still feel weird the low frequencies, not an expert by any means, but don't like bassy songs on this.


----------



## stegeoc

I have mine too but so far haven't been able to judge properly as the I think the fit is affecting the seal for some reason (somewhat 'thin' sounding).  Probably nothing to do with the UTWS5 but the sound isn't quite right with the ciems I've tried.  Still very happy with the UTWS3 + Oracle as my main iem but that is 2 pin and I wanted a MMCX version too.  Was interested in the AptX Adaptive so pulled the trigger on thiis before realising my S21 doesn't support that, despite having the right chipset.   

I also can't quite fit my ciems in the case so for the time-being this will go in storage.   They do fit, but not with the connectors attached because of the position so woudl need disconnecting and reconnecting every time I take them out.  I'm sure it will work well with some different uiems in future but not useful for me now.  However, because of the wireless charging I'm thinking of keeping my UTWS3 in the UTWS5 case.  It appears to work fine and I don't use the button so don't care if that doesn't work.  Is there any reason I should be cautious doing that?  Cheers


----------



## ImMcLovin

RH64 said:


> Fiio,
> 
> Looks nice.  Can you tell me if the mmcx connector can handle recessed earphones like the Sennheiser ie300?


If it's same shape as UTWS3, it doesn't unfortunately unless there is some sort of adapter that I don't that can work. Or physically modifying the ie300


----------



## FiiO Willson

Nokduangrach said:


> how about noise cancellation?
> every time I use utws3 to talk on iPhone , my friends always said I was in the market! the sound is so terrible, so noisy ....something like that.
> I think the microphone is easy to absorb surrounding voice instead of mine.
> please update some firmware for utws3 to solve this problem.
> ...


About noise cancellation.........UTWS5 and UTWS3 are basically the same

If you feel the noise is loud when talking, you can try to adjust the volume of MiC in the app to try


----------



## FiiO Willson

grininja said:


> Will ambient sound mode be available on UTWS*3* also?


No, Only UTWS5


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

@FiiO Willson would appreciate it if you can confirm whether UTWS will be available in India? Thanks in advance.


----------



## FiiO

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> @FiiO Willson would appreciate it if you can confirm whether UTWS will be available in India? Thanks in advance.


Dear friend,

If everything goes well, the UTWS5 will be available in India at about this month.

Best regards


----------



## frosty5689

I was able to buy one from AliExpress which shipped from Singapore. Free shipping at MSRP. Just got it now. Charging it to full as I type this. For some reason it arrived with an empty battery instead of half full. Finally have an excuse to get a wireless charger. Any recommendations? Also looking for one that would work under a 1inch desk for that hidden charging goodness.


----------



## drftr

@FiiO Willson Since there's quite some fantastic IEM manufacturers out there using their own top notch and much more secure connectors like Ultimate Ears, qdc, Noble, FitEar, and JH Audio, will these become availble for the UTWS5 as well? That's quite the market share... Or are there converters available that do the trick AND work well from an ergonomic aspect at the same time?

drftr


----------



## frosty5689

drftr said:


> @FiiO Willson Since there's quite some fantastic IEM manufacturers out there using their own top notch and much more secure connectors like Ultimate Ears, qdc, Noble, FitEar, and JH Audio, will these become availble for the UTWS5 as well? That's quite the market share... Or are there converters available that do the trick AND work well from an ergonomic aspect at the same time?
> 
> drftr


I am currently using a pair of IE8i after adapting it to mmcx. You might be able to find adapters for your IEM and adapt it to mmcx on Ebay or AliExpress.


----------



## drftr

frosty5689 said:


> I am currently using a pair of IE8i after adapting it to mmcx. You might be able to find adapters for your IEM and adapt it to mmcx on Ebay or AliExpress.


I'm not clear whether you use them in combination with the UTWS5? I mean, the adapters add to the length so I wondered if the hooks are not ending up being to far back, reducing comfort.

drftr


----------



## frosty5689

drftr said:


> I'm not clear whether you use them in combination with the UTWS5? I mean, the adapters add to the length so I wondered if the hooks are not ending up being to far back, reducing comfort.
> 
> drftr


That will depend on the bend of the adapter and what the original cable that came with the IEM bend is like. Also the shape of the IEM I guess.. 

For my IE8i the original cable's connector was quite long, although it was straight because there was no earhook. I got an adapter that has a slight bend to use with UTWS3. Worked out quite nicely

US $9.34  11%OFF | MMCX Converter 0.78MM Headset Converter Plug 0.78mm to mmcx mmcx to qdc JH EXK ie8 HD650 MH334
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mN4hGWW

MMCX is really nice as an adapter as it can rotate. So if the angle is incorrect horizontally you can always rotate it. I would say angled adapter really helped with making it fit with the UTWS5 earhook.


----------



## drftr

frosty5689 said:


> That will depend on the bend of the adapter and what the original cable that came with the IEM bend is like. Also the shape of the IEM I guess..
> 
> For my IE8i the original cable's connector was quite long, although it was straight because there was no earhook. I got an adapter that has a slight bend to use with UTWS3. Worked out quite nicely
> 
> ...


Excellent! Tnx much...

drftr


----------



## frosty5689

drftr said:


> Excellent! Tnx much...
> 
> drftr


No problem! I would say if the IEM itself without the cable doesn't have some weird stem (like airpods) it would be easy to get an mmcx adapter and still have the fit be good. If it has its own stem, then you definitely need a angled one to even consider using it with UTWS5.


----------



## FiiO Willson

drftr said:


> @FiiO Willson Since there's quite some fantastic IEM manufacturers out there using their own top notch and much more secure connectors like Ultimate Ears, qdc, Noble, FitEar, and JH Audio, will these become availble for the UTWS5 as well? That's quite the market share... Or are there converters available that do the trick AND work well from an ergonomic aspect at the same time?
> 
> drftr


Thanks for your suggestions!
We evaluated making some adapter connectors ourselves, but the cost was a bit high and we couldn't distribute them with UTWS3/5 because the price would increase more.
And it is difficult to do some differences with the brands that are available now.
So in the end, we gave up.
We suggest that you buy directly from a third party, they have done a very good job!


----------



## SquidgyB

Just a heads up, I've got intermittent connectivity issues with the MMCX connector on the left side - I've started a conversation with Sound Color Audio Store to see what my options are.

I'm really enjoying the sound quality/overall device use though, the connection issue is fairly rare but annoying when it happens!


----------



## frosty5689

I had to bite the bullet and update my OnePlus 7 Pro to Android 11 to get aptX adaptive support. Sound quality improved a little bit compared to aptX in terms of soundstage. Is there any timeline for ambient mode? Some more explanation in FiiO control app about what some settings do would be nice. For example what does battery protection do? It was off by default.


----------



## ericrosenfield

You folks who already have UTWS5s, how did you get them? I only see them available for pre-order at HiFiGo right now.


----------



## frosty5689

ericrosenfield said:


> You folks who already have UTWS5s, how did you get them? I only see them available for pre-order at HiFiGo right now.


AliExpress stores have been selling them for about half a month now. Around 129.99 USD which is 10 dollar above MSRP. Oddly, UTWS3 wasn't marked up.. 2021 scalping phenomenon everywhere?


----------



## FlacFan

Hello FiiO Willson,
My main BT transmitter is the FiiO BTA30 and my UTWS3 connects via apt-x just fine (violet LED on BTA30).
What would I get with the UTWS5?
In theory adaptive apt-x should allow apt HD on the transmitter.  
I am sure you guys have tested with the BTA30?

Cheers


----------



## FiiO Willson

SquidgyB said:


> Just a heads up, I've got intermittent connectivity issues with the MMCX connector on the left side - I've started a conversation with Sound Color Audio Store to see what my options are.
> 
> I'm really enjoying the sound quality/overall device use though, the connection issue is fairly rare but annoying when it happens!


Thank you for your support, any questions you can find to the seller is also our agent


----------



## FiiO Willson

frosty5689 said:


> I had to bite the bullet and update my OnePlus 7 Pro to Android 11 to get aptX adaptive support. Sound quality improved a little bit compared to aptX in terms of soundstage. Is there any timeline for ambient mode? Some more explanation in FiiO control app about what some settings do would be nice. For example what does battery protection do? It was off by default.


battery protection --
If this function is turned on, the battery can only be charged to 90%, if you are particularly concerned about the life of the battery, you can turn on this function.
Under normal circumstances there is no need to turn it on so that it can be fully charged.

ambient mode will be release maybe 2~3 weeks,


----------



## frosty5689

FiiO Willson said:


> battery protection --
> If this function is turned on, the battery can only be charged to 90%, if you are particularly concerned about the life of the battery, you can turn on this function.
> Under normal circumstances there is no need to turn it on so that it can be fully charged.
> 
> ambient mode will be release maybe 2~3 weeks,


Awesome. Thanks foe the explanation! Looking forward to ambient mode.


----------



## FiiO Willson

FlacFan said:


> Hello FiiO Willson,
> My main BT transmitter is the FiiO BTA30 and my UTWS3 connects via apt-x just fine (violet LED on BTA30).
> What would I get with the UTWS5?
> In theory adaptive apt-x should allow apt HD on the transmitter.
> ...


Hello friend:
I want to say, there is still a difference between aptX adaptive and aptX HD. If you use BTA30, then it is still aptX.

Of course, UTWS5 also has the advantage of larger power, low distortion, high signal-to-noise ratio, and more suitable for difficult to push headphones.


----------



## frosty5689

FlacFan said:


> Hello FiiO Willson,
> My main BT transmitter is the FiiO BTA30 and my UTWS3 connects via apt-x just fine (violet LED on BTA30).
> What would I get with the UTWS5?
> In theory adaptive apt-x should allow apt HD on the transmitter.
> ...


Like Wilson already said. aptX Adaptive is a new codec that is not backwards compatible. There is no aptX HD support with the qualcomm chipset UTWS5 uses. So you wont get any benefits from better bitrate/codec. But the UTWS5 have better amps inside them with higher output power. But you may be better off waiting for LDAC or the new BTR5 2021 which supports LDAC.


----------



## FiiO




----------



## FlacFan

FiiO Willson said:


> ...
> I want to say, there is still a difference between aptX adaptive and aptX HD. If you use BTA30, then it is still aptX.
> ...


Bummer. A missed opportunity IMHO.

Cheers.


----------



## FlacFan

frosty5689 said:


> ... But you may be better off waiting for LDAC or the new BTR5 2021 which supports LDAC.


No need. 
The Shanling UP4 has that and then some. They implemented this almost three years ago. 
While this is all good and nice you still have a cable floating around...

Cheers.


----------



## frosty5689

FlacFan said:


> No need.
> The Shanling UP4 has that and then some. They implemented this almost three years ago.
> While this is all good and nice you still have a cable floating around...
> 
> Cheers.


Well.. The old BTR5 from 3 years ago also supports LDAC? If i remember correctly. I only mentioned the 2021 one so people dont end up buying the old one by accident...


----------



## GenMen

Is it me or UTWS5 won't restart playing Tidal when a call interrupts you?


----------



## anethema

@FiiO Willson @FiiO 

I just got my UTWS5 and can’t seem to control the settings with the App. I am connected to Bluetooth and they are in the case, the app shows them offline. I click on them to connect and it goes into the settings for a second then quits. 

I made a video: https://imgur.com/a/lXW6vsI

Any idea why this would happen?


----------



## ClieOS

frosty5689 said:


> Well.. The old BTR5 from 3 years ago also supports LDAC? If i remember correctly. I only mentioned the 2021 one so people dont end up buying the old one by accident...


The new BTR5 (2021) and the original BTR5 share almost all the same features except for MQA support in USB DAC mode. If you don't use MQA, they are practically identical.


----------



## ClieOS (Nov 3, 2021)

anethema said:


> @FiiO Willson @FiiO
> 
> I just got my UTWS5 and can’t seem to control the settings with the App. I am connected to Bluetooth and* they are in the case*, the app shows them offline. I click on them to connect and it goes into the settings for a second then quits.
> 
> ...


Take them out of the case? UTWS5 automatically turn off when they are in the case for charging (so if the case's battery is fully drained, then it won't turn off).


----------



## anethema

ClieOS said:


> Take them out of the case? UTWS5 automatically turn off when they are in the case for charging (so if the case's battery is fully drained, then it won't turn off).


I tried both in and out of the case. Same result. The way you say they function isn’t quite correct. 

If the case is closed and you open the lid, they will both turn on and connect to your phone. You can even play music and you can hear them still in the case making noise. 

If you take them out use them etc when you put them back in the case they shut off though like you mentioned. 

Either way in my ears or first opening the case either way I can hear music from them but the app won’t control them


----------



## ClieOS

anethema said:


> I tried both in and out of the case. Same result. The way you say they function isn’t quite correct.
> 
> If the case is closed and you open the lid, they will both turn on and connect to your phone. You can even play music and you can hear them still in the case making noise.
> 
> ...



You are right. I never paid attention to it automatically turn on when opening up the case. I'll suggest you go to your BT setting and forget / reconnect the UTWS5 though. Could be the smartphone is unable to connect to UTWS5's Bluetooth LE channel that is used for controlling the devices.


----------



## FiiO Willson

frosty5689 said:


> Well.. The old BTR5 from 3 years ago also supports LDAC? If i remember correctly. I only mentioned the 2021 one so people dont end up buying the old one by accident...


Yes, old BTR5 support LDAC too.


----------



## FiiO Willson

GenMen said:


> Is it me or UTWS5 won't restart playing Tidal when a call interrupts you?


I think it's because the phone can't automatically resume music playback, UTWS5 just receives the music signal.

But he has a button, you can click to resume playback


----------



## FiiO Willson

anethema said:


> I tried both in and out of the case. Same result. The way you say they function isn’t quite correct.
> 
> If the case is closed and you open the lid, they will both turn on and connect to your phone. You can even play music and you can hear them still in the case making noise.
> 
> ...


We have also encountered this problem, which is caused by compatibility with cell phones.

The solution we tried was to open the phone's location, then kill the FiiO Control APP and re-open it and it would be OK.


----------



## frosty5689

So... This is a stupid thought.. Does the UTWS5 case charge UTWS3 adapters? And vise-versa? The output ratings are the same, the shape and contacts are the same. Good to know if the UTWS3 case will charge my UTWS5 in a pinch. Even though it is bulky enough to just carry one of them.


----------



## frosty5689

ClieOS said:


> The new BTR5 (2021) and the original BTR5 share almost all the same features except for MQA support in USB DAC mode. If you don't use MQA, they are practically identical.


Interesting... Didn't know this was the only real difference. I consider having any wire might as well just go full wired. 😂


----------



## umermajeed

Is the 0.78mm version available for shipping to Canada yet?


----------



## felix3650

umermajeed said:


> Is the 0.78mm version available for shipping to Canada yet?


The question is: is it available anywhere? 😉😝


----------



## Ra97oR

Pre ordered the UTWS5 to upgrade my UTWS3 I am using right now. Hope to find a noticeable upgrade with the already good UTWS3 + UERR pairing


----------



## umermajeed

felix3650 said:


> The question is: is it available anywhere? 😉😝


I saw the mmcx version available through Ali express but not the 0.78mm one. 

Besides some people have received theirs so it must be available somewhere.


----------



## drftr

Just curious when FiiO is moving to build the bluetooth/DAC/amping parts into their headphones so we're finally done with all this loose stuff that can only break down. Certainly their latest models are tiny enough to expand them to normal size again, allowing fantastic ergonomical support by the ear, and having enough space for the electric components. I think I'll be holding off until they're truly wireless. It's almost 2022 and many have gone there before. I'm actually having a very touch time moving away from my Sony WF01000XM4 to much better sounding IEMs (should be easy!) because of the ultimate freedom they deliver with incredible battery life and comfort at the same time.

drftr


----------



## frosty5689

drftr said:


> Just curious when FiiO is moving to build the bluetooth/DAC/amping parts into their headphones so we're finally done with all this loose stuff that can only break down. Certainly their latest models are tiny enough to expand them to normal size again, allowing fantastic ergonomical support by the ear, and having enough space for the electric components. I think I'll be holding off until they're truly wireless. It's almost 2022 and many have gone there before. I'm actually having a very touch time moving away from my Sony WF01000XM4 to much better sounding IEMs (should be easy!) because of the ultimate freedom they deliver with incredible battery life and comfort at the same time.
> 
> drftr


You're looking at the wrong product then. I'm sure FiiO will come out with their own TWS IEMs in due time. But this product is aimed at a niche market of people who don't want TWS and want to use their existing quality IEMs without wires. I find this product very economical compared to buying TWS every year or two. My good IEMs dont need to change, just the adapter to get new technology in Bluetooth audio.


----------



## frosty5689

umermajeed said:


> I saw the mmcx version available through Ali express but not the 0.78mm one.
> 
> Besides some people have received theirs so it must be available somewhere.


The UTWS3 also had less stock of the 0.78mm version. Have you considered getting a 0.78mm to mmcx adapter? You have much more adjustability with the mmcx connector as it allows free rotation


----------



## drftr

frosty5689 said:


> You're looking at the wrong product then. I'm sure FiiO will come out with their own TWS IEMs in due time. But this product is aimed at a niche market of people who don't want TWS and want to use their existing quality IEMs without wires. I find this product very economical compared to buying TWS every year or two. My good IEMs dont need to change, just the adapter to get new technology in Bluetooth audio.


I don't think you got my point. I'm sure more upmarket brands are looking at exactly this. They're adding $200-$300 cables and I'm sure they'd like to get rid of those.

drftr


----------



## drftr

frosty5689 said:


> The UTWS3 also had less stock of the 0.78mm version. Have you considered getting a 0.78mm to mmcx adapter? You have much more adjustability with the mmcx connector as it allows free rotation


Correct, but unfortunately MMCX is considered among the worst connectors because they easily break. The 2 pins however sometimes simply fall from the cable. Seems even worse to me. That's probably the reason that there's now at least 5 different connector types developed by other brands that all aim for marketshare. Terrible situation for us buyers if you want to cable-roll or... buy FiiO Blutooth earhooks...

drftr


----------



## frosty5689

drftr said:


> I don't think you got my point. I'm sure more upmarket brands are looking at exactly this. They're adding $200-$300 cables and I'm sure they'd like to get rid of those.
> 
> drftr


You mean brands that make a thousand dollar IEMs turning them into TWS? Thanks, but no thanks. Not spending more than 300 dollar on a TWS, these things become obsolete much faster than traditional IEMs due to the nature of the technology.


----------



## frosty5689

drftr said:


> Correct, but unfortunately MMCX is considered among the worst connectors because they easily break. The 2 pins however sometimes simply fall from the cable. Seems even worse to me. That's probably the reason that there's now at least 5 different connector types developed by other brands that all aim for marketshare. Terrible situation for us buyers if you want to cable-roll or... buy FiiO Blutooth earhooks...
> 
> drftr


They are pretty tight, so if you bend or step on it. Sure it will break. I haven't experienced normal use breaking on me. If you drop or step on IEMs. They will break.


----------



## anethema

The amount of power these UTWS5s have compared to my Shure adapters is unreal. They can definitely get far louder than my ears can handle. The Shures can’t.


----------



## dasadab

anethema said:


> The amount of power these UTWS5s have compared to my Shure adapters is unreal. They can definitely get far louder than my ears can handle. The Shures can’t.


Any available for order yet?


----------



## anethema

dasadab said:


> Any available for order yet?


Not sure got mine from Ali express. Took a couple weeks to get here.


----------



## FiiO Willson

frosty5689 said:


> So... This is a stupid thought.. Does the UTWS5 case charge UTWS3 adapters? And vise-versa? The output ratings are the same, the shape and contacts are the same. Good to know if the UTWS3 case will charge my UTWS5 in a pinch. Even though it is bulky enough to just carry one of them.


It is completely possible
But you are recommended to use the UTWS5 case for charging, UTWS5 has made some changes to be more stable。


----------



## FiiO Willson

umermajeed said:


> Is the 0.78mm version available for shipping to Canada yet?


0.78mm Version will available 2~3 weeks later.


----------



## FiiO Willson

drftr said:


> Just curious when FiiO is moving to build the bluetooth/DAC/amping parts into their headphones so we're finally done with all this loose stuff that can only break down. Certainly their latest models are tiny enough to expand them to normal size again, allowing fantastic ergonomical support by the ear, and having enough space for the electric components. I think I'll be holding off until they're truly wireless. It's almost 2022 and many have gone there before. I'm actually having a very touch time moving away from my Sony WF01000XM4 to much better sounding IEMs (should be easy!) because of the ultimate freedom they deliver with incredible battery life and comfort at the same time.
> 
> drftr


Yes, in fact we are currently making more HiFi TWS headphones, I believe 2022 will be available and make everyone happy


----------



## jeromekwok

FiiO Willson said:


> Yes, in fact we are currently making more HiFi TWS headphones, I believe 2022 will be available and make everyone happy


I hope it will have a user replaceable battery. Otherwise we don’t want to spend a few hundred dollars knowing the battery will die in 1-2 years.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

jeromekwok said:


> I hope it will have a user replaceable battery. Otherwise we don’t want to spend a few hundred dollars knowing the battery will die in 1-2 years.


I haven’t seen any TWS with replaceable batteries. Is there one?


----------



## soun1218

UTWS5, I bought it.I'm not very good at English, so I'll use a translation, and this is my first time posting on this site, so there may be some mistakes.
I have a few questions.
1, I heard that the 2-pin connector will be replaced by the UTWS3 one. 
Is it possible to see a picture or something? I'd like to check if it works with my earphones.
2, Can I update the firmware from the iOS app?
I heard that it is not possible to do this with UTWS3.
3, It looks like only the MMCX model is available for purchase on AliExpress right now, is the 2pin model delayed in shipping?
translated by DeepL


----------



## FiiO Willson

jeromekwok said:


> I hope it will have a user replaceable battery. Otherwise we don’t want to spend a few hundred dollars knowing the battery will die in 1-2 years.


Not really, the life of lithium polymer batteries are the same with cell phone batteries, is relatively long, do not worry too much


----------



## FiiO Willson

soun1218 said:


> UTWS5, I bought it.I'm not very good at English, so I'll use a translation, and this is my first time posting on this site, so there may be some mistakes.
> I have a few questions.
> 1, I heard that the 2-pin connector will be replaced by the UTWS3 one.
> Is it possible to see a picture or something? I'd like to check if it works with my earphones.
> ...


Thank you for your support！
1, 2-Pin version, is the same structure as UTWS3, our official website has an introduction, please note that it is flat 0.78
2, Yes, you can upgrade the firmware via iOS
3, 2-Pin version is expected to be available in 2 weeks


----------



## soun1218

FiiO Willson said:


> Thank you for your support！
> 1, 2-Pin version, is the same structure as UTWS3, our official website has an introduction, please note that it is flat 0.78
> 2, Yes, you can upgrade the firmware via iOS
> 3, 2-Pin version is expected to be available in 2 weeks


Thank you for answering.
I will buy a conversion adapter and wait for it to arrive.


----------



## thefallenangelx

frosty5689 said:


> That will depend on the bend of the adapter and what the original cable that came with the IEM bend is like. Also the shape of the IEM I guess..
> 
> For my IE8i the original cable's connector was quite long, although it was straight because there was no earhook. I got an adapter that has a slight bend to use with UTWS3. Worked out quite nicely
> 
> ...


Hi, can you show some pictures and how they fit in the case?
I just bought the utws5 mmcx version for my moondrop Variations (2pin). Now im trying to understand which mmcx to 2pin adapter should be a better match, the L shaped one or the straight one. Thanks!


----------



## frosty5689

thefallenangelx said:


> Hi, can you show some pictures and how they fit in the case?
> I just bought the utws5 mmcx version for my moondrop Variations (2pin). Now im trying to understand which mmcx to 2pin adapter should be a better match, the L shaped one or the straight one. Thanks!





Here you go. The IEMs are IE8s but you get the general idea on what kind of adapter you'd want. I would say you want angled adapters for most IEMs that don't have a stem on the IEM.


----------



## thefallenangelx

frosty5689 said:


> Here you go. The IEMs are IE8s but you get the general idea on what kind of adapter you'd want. I would say you want angled adapters for most IEMs that don't have a stem on the IEM.


Thanks a lot.
By stem you mean a protuding extension on the iem for the 2pin connection?

I have moondrop variations, if i understood correctly, the angled adapters would fit better.


----------



## frosty5689

thefallenangelx said:


> Thanks a lot.
> By stem you mean a protuding extension on the iem for the 2pin connection?
> 
> I have moondrop variations, if i understood correctly, the angled adapters would fit better.


Yes, if the 2pin is not sticking out too much, you will get really good adjustability with an angled adapter. And it will fit inside the case.


----------



## thefallenangelx

frosty5689 said:


> Yes, if the 2pin is not sticking out too much, you will get really good adjustability with an angled adapter. And it will fit inside the case.


The 2 pin input on the Variations is of the “recessed type”.


----------



## frosty5689

thefallenangelx said:


> The 2 pin input on the Variations is of the “recessed type”.


If you find an adapter that supports recessed 2pin it should be fine unless the IEMs are really big


----------



## thefallenangelx

frosty5689 said:


> If you find an adapter that supports recessed 2pin it should be fine unless the IEMs are really big


Yep, recessed adapters are foundable.
Point is that Variations are on the big size.
Can i ask you one more favour to measure (roughly) the dimensions (also depth from cover to bottom) of the iem space in the case?


----------



## frosty5689

thefallenangelx said:


> Yep, recessed adapters are foundable.
> Point is that Variations are on the big size.
> Can i ask you one more favour to measure (roughly) the dimensions (also depth from cover to bottom) of the iem space in the case?


Roughly 30mm length 30mm width where the IEM is supposed to rest. And 25mm diagonal top right to bottlm left, 40mm diagonal top left to bottom right. 

Depth is roughly 20mm, hard to measure with a caliper.

FiiO staff might have exact measurements available?


----------



## ggibby

The TRN BT20s adapter sound fine with my CustomArt XX, but the microphone is so bad callers ask me to 'fix it'.
So they get left home in favor of my Jabra 65t, which are brilliant for calls and survivable for music.

I will wait until someone has real world experience with these and can report on the voice quality.


----------



## Fawzay

To me UTWS3 is a very good product and its sound good too, hoping someone who have both the 3 & 5, I would to know the sonic difference and also is it worth it?


----------



## frosty5689

Fawzay said:


> To me UTWS3 is a very good product and its sound good too, hoping someone who have both the 3 & 5, I would to know the sonic difference and also is it worth it?


I have both. I would say the noise floor is cleaner and the amount of power available is noticeable increased. So harder to drive IEMs would sound fuller. aptX Adaptive makes listening to lossless more akin to wired, where aptX had left some to be desired. 

Tldr if you dont have hard to drive IEMs and only listen to Spotify or similar, you might not notice much change except the volume can be louder. Still waiting on ambient mode to drop. One thing that's neat is the new TWS pairing mode, no longer show as two separate Bluetooth device, and pairing seems to be less erratic where one earphone isn't paired sometimes randomly with UTWS3. Oh and wireless charging if that's your thing.


----------



## Fawzay

frosty5689 said:


> I have both. I would say the noise floor is cleaner and the amount of power available is noticeable increased. So harder to drive IEMs would sound fuller. aptX Adaptive makes listening to lossless more akin to wired, where aptX had left some to be desired.
> 
> Tldr if you dont have hard to drive IEMs and only listen to Spotify or similar, you might not notice much change except the volume can be louder. Still waiting on ambient mode to drop. One thing that's neat is the new TWS pairing mode, no longer show as two separate Bluetooth device, and pairing seems to be less erratic where one earphone isn't paired sometimes randomly with UTWS3. Oh and wireless charging if that's your thing.


thanks for the comparison, I think ill stick with the current utws3 and wait for their new lineup~ the only good thing is the aptx adaptive which hopefully its compatible with aptx lossless soon. however, the ambient mode is a also good but my phone has ambient mode included so with utws3 is able to use it. hopefully 2022 aptx lossless will be diverse whose devices that have aptx adaptive~


----------



## goodwin

@FiiO Willson 
Any chance that UTWS5 will get LDAC in the feature? Or this is not possible?
Currently using my lovely BTR5, but want to go away from the wire at all. And LDAC support is the show-stopper for me, i'll have to stay with btr5 until somebody will release tws adapters with ldac (going to use with FH7)


----------



## thefallenangelx

goodwin said:


> @FiiO Willson
> Any chance that UTWS5 will get LDAC in the feature? Or this is not possible?
> Currently using my lovely BTR5, but want to go away from the wire at all. And LDAC support is the show-stopper for me, i'll have to stay with btr5 until somebody will release tws adapters with ldac (going to use with FH7)


I agree! The chipset in utws5 should be able to go LDAC via fw. The only thing is that i believe they should get auth from Sony…maybe?


----------



## ClieOS

Fawzay said:


> thanks for the comparison, I think ill stick with the current utws3 and wait for their new lineup~ the only good thing is the aptx adaptive which hopefully its compatible with aptx lossless soon. however, the ambient mode is a also good but my phone has ambient mode included so with utws3 is able to use it. hopefully 2022 aptx lossless will be diverse whose devices that have aptx adaptive~



There seem to be some kind of misunderstanding that aptx Lossless is a new codec - it is NOT. It is just aptX adaptive sampling at 24bit / 96KH (as opposed to the normal 24/48). The term 'aptx Lossless' is more of a marketing trickery by Qualcomm to force people to buy more of their higher end SoC (as to unlock normal aptX Adaptive into the 'aptx Lossless' mode, currently you need a Snapdragon 888 chipset on your smartphone). UTWS5 is already able to support aptX Lossless (as per FiiO, UTWS5 can do aptx Adaptive at 24/96 = aptx Lossless), you just need a the latest flagship smartphone with Qualcomm SnapDragon 888 to get to it.



goodwin said:


> Any chance that UTWS5 will get LDAC in the feature? Or this is not possible?



I don't think there is anything hardware wise that UTWS5 can't support LDAC, just that Qualcomm and Sony has not work out the firmware yet (or perhaps Qualcomm doesn't really want to put Sony's into their SoC but rather want people to use aptx Adaptive).


----------



## goodwin

ClieOS said:


> There seem to be some kind of misunderstanding that aptx Lossless is a new codec - it is NOT. It is just aptX adaptive sampling at 24bit / 96KH (as opposed to the normal 24/48). The term 'aptx Lossless' is more of a marketing trickery by Qualcomm to force people to buy more of their higher end SoC (as to unlock normal aptX Adaptive into the 'aptx Lossless' mode, currently you need a Snapdragon 888 chipset on your smartphone). UTWS5 is already able to support aptX Lossless (as per FiiO, UTWS5 can do aptx Adaptive at 24/96 = aptx Lossless), you just need a the latest flagship smartphone with Qualcomm SnapDragon 888 to get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there is anything hardware wise that UTWS5 can't support LDAC, just that Qualcomm and Sony has not work out the firmware yet (or perhaps Qualcomm doesn't really want to put Sony's into their SoC but rather want people to use aptx Adaptive).


on other hand - most popular smarphones (samsung) does not support anything higher than old plain aptx (no hd, or adaptive). but they perfectly support LDAC.


----------



## ClieOS

goodwin said:


> on other hand - most popular smarphones (samsung) does not support anything higher than old plain aptx (no hd, or adaptive). but they perfectly support LDAC.



BT codec support on smartphone is different because it is not SoC based (and thus is not limited by what BT chip set they used) but rather OS based. So all Samsung need to do is to load the software into their version of Android and they will be able to support aptX HD or aptx Adaptive if they want to, but obviously they have chosen not to do so. This is usually more about companies' politic than anything else.


----------



## goodwin

however, that makes utws5 technically less competitive for around 1/4 of smartphones in the world  and talking about Samsung - yes, it is a political decision, but this is something that most probably will not change anywhere soon. LDAC support on TWS side gives a good advantage


----------



## ClieOS (Nov 12, 2021)

goodwin said:


> ... LDAC support on TWS side gives a good advantage


AFAIK, LDAC support current only work on non-Qualcomm based TWS. Qualcomm on the other hand is the world largest supplier of BT chipset, not to mention also _the _major player on smartphone processor. It is an open secret that m,ost companies that use Qualcomm chips don't like the company much, but have to force to work with them regardless. It is still early to say who will win the day. Remember that Samsubng at a point actually push their own BT codec to compete with aptx and LDAC, then fail spectacularly.


----------



## HipHopScribe (Nov 12, 2021)

There's really nothing FiiO can do about codec support. Qualcomm's chipset supports what it supports. Samsung supports what it supports. FiiO has no say with either of them.

I think Samsung's act is a bit shady here, as they could clearly enable more support easily, but they would rather people use the Samsung Scalable codec. For the sake of comparison, I have last year's flagship Sony Xperia, and despite Sony having their own LDAC codec, they fully support the latest AptX codecs including Adaptive and TWS+


----------



## goodwin (Nov 12, 2021)

HipHopScribe said:


> There's really nothing FiiO can do about codec support. Qualcomm's chipset supports what it supports. Samsung supports what it supports. FiiO has no say with either of them.
> 
> I think Samsung's act is a bit shady here, as they could clearly enable more support easily, but they would rather people use the Samsung Scalable codec. For the sake of comparison, I have last year's flagship Sony Xperia, and despite Sony having their own LDAC codec, they fully support the latest AptX codecs including Adaptive and TWS+



For ex., IFI Audio Zen Blue is also using qcc5100 for bluetooth connectivity (unfortunately, not sure which exact version) - but it does support LDAC and HWA. So, doesn't look like a Qualcomm issue... This is why it is good to hear an answer from Fiio itself - with explanation, or excuses, or whatever.


----------



## HipHopScribe (Nov 12, 2021)

goodwin said:


> For ex., IFI Audio Zen Blue is also using qcc5100 for bluetooth connectivity (unfortunately, not sure which exact version) - but it does support LDAC and HWA. So, doesn't look like a Qualcomm issue... This is why it is good to hear an answer from Fiio itself - with explanation, or excuses, or whatever.



So, not a TWS device and you're not even sure they're using the same chip. FiiO supports LDAC in devices comparable to the Zen Blue.


----------



## goodwin

HipHopScribe said:


> So, not a TWS device and you're not even sure they're using the same chip. FiiO supports LDAC in devices comparable to the Zen Blue.



Fiio supports LDAC on CSR chips (like CSR8675), not on QCC line. But there are products around with QCC and LDAC, so this looks doable. But again - I may be missing something, so best to hear anything officially.


----------



## HipHopScribe (Nov 12, 2021)

goodwin said:


> Fiio supports LDAC on CSR chips (like CSR8675), not on QCC line. But there are products around with QCC and LDAC, so this looks doable. But again - I may be missing something, so best to hear anything officially.



What TWS products use QCC and support LDAC? My point was that there is no reason for FiiO to be holding back LDAC support, they support it elsewhere, they would likely support it here if they could.


----------



## C_Lindbergh (Nov 12, 2021)

Yeah, it's a shame that the worlds biggest Smartphone OEM refuses to incorporate the latest APTX codecs into their line-up...They clearly just want to push people towards their own audio solutions that uses Samsungs own codec.

I don't expect this to change any time soon, Samsung is exactly as stubborn in the TV-space...They're set on using hdr10+ just because they got a stake in it, whilst refusing to give their customers the option to use Dolby Vision (which is far more popular).

But unlike the TV-space there isn't a lot of viable options in the Android-Smartphone area, if you want fast and consistent updates your only choice is Samsung or Google, their camera software is also vastly superior to most other OEMs.

It's such a shame that LG left that market, they were one of the few Smartphone makers that cared about audio...


----------



## ClieOS

goodwin said:


> Fiio supports LDAC on CSR chips (like CSR8675), not on QCC line. But there are products around with QCC and LDAC, so this looks doable. But again - I may be missing something, so best to hear anything officially.


Not true. FiiO already make products with QCC chips and LDAC, i.e. Q5s Type-C, M17, etc. FiiO just didn't make any TWS products with LDAC because FiiO uses mostly Qualcomm TWS chip and those chips do not support LDAC atm. The few companies that I know of that do use LDAC on their TWS are not using Qualcomm chip. Out of the three I know, two uses a small Taiwan company solution, and one uses Mediatek chip. Because these are not Qualcomm chip, they do support LDAC but not aptx (of any kind) and they don't support TWS+ or TWM mode that you only get from Qualcomm chip.


----------



## FiiO

Why doesn't UTWS5 support LDAC?

Currently, the QCC5141 chip does not support LDAC Bluetooth code. But in the future there may have the opportunity to add the support through software upgrades. And whether it could be added would depend on Qualcomm and SONY instead of us. In addition, LDAC also needs to be on the high bit rate to reflect the benefits of sound quality. But the experience of the high bit rate transmission in TWS products is not good enough.

Best regards


----------



## Nick24JJ

Hello,

Will the UTWS5 be able to drive my TRI I3? Will they pair good together? 
TRI I3 specs: Impedance: 15 Ohms, Sensitivity: 103DB

Thank you


----------



## ClieOS

Nick24JJ said:


> Hello,
> 
> Will the UTWS5 be able to drive my TRI I3? Will they pair good together?
> TRI I3 specs: Impedance: 15 Ohms, Sensitivity: 103DB
> ...



Don't see any problem there.


----------



## Nick24JJ

ClieOS said:


> Don't see any problem there.


That's good to hear  

I asked because the TRI I3 need a powerful amplifier. Currently, I am using the Qudelix 5K, and they run great! So, you think that there will not be much reduce in sound quality?

Also, @FiiO when will this device become available on Amazon?


----------



## ClieOS

Nick24JJ said:


> That's good to hear
> 
> I asked because the TRI I3 need a powerful amplifier. Currently, I am using the Qudelix 5K, and they run great! So, you think that there will not be much reduce in sound quality?


Depends. If your smartphone support aptx Adaptive, I think the difference should be fairly small.


----------



## Nick24JJ

Thank you, again, for your reply!
I've just checked, and my smartphone supports aptX Adaptive, together with aptX and aptX HD. And a few others. So, no problem with that. 

Do you think that the case will be able to close with my TRI I3? I cannot find their dimensions.
Do you happen to know when this device will be available on Amazon?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ClieOS

Nick24JJ said:


> Thank you, again, for your reply!
> I've just checked, and my smartphone supports aptX Adaptive, together with aptX and aptX HD. And a few others. So, no problem with that.
> 
> Do you think that the case will be able to close with my TRI I3? I cannot find their dimensions.
> ...


Don't have the TRI I3 to try so I can't say. Question regarding Amazon availability is best left to @FiiO.


----------



## Nick24JJ

ClieOS said:


> Don't have the TRI I3 to try so I can't say. Question regarding Amazon availability is best left to @FiiO.


Yes, I've already asked them, above

Thanks anyway


----------



## FiiO

Nick24JJ said:


> That's good to hear
> 
> I asked because the TRI I3 need a powerful amplifier. Currently, I am using the Qudelix 5K, and they run great! So, you think that there will not be much reduce in sound quality?
> 
> Also, @FiiO when will this device become available on Amazon?


If everything goes well, it will be available this month or early next month.

Best regards


----------



## mart1272

What is the best solution with FH3? Wait for 2pin or mmcx  adapter? Any news on 2 pin availability (in US)? Thank you!


----------



## SenorChang8

mart1272 said:


> What is the best solution with FH3? Wait for 2pin or mmcx  adapter? Any news on 2 pin availability (in US)? Thank you!



Fiio FH3 is MMCX.


----------



## mart1272

SenorChang8 said:


> Fiio FH3 is MMCX.


Oh yes you're right, I was confused. Are there any reviews out on the UTWS5? I just went through all the UTWS3 reviews on Amazon and they are not too positive unfortunately so I am a bit hesitant on importing the UTWS5 from Aliexpress to the US. Thanks for this device FiiO - your FH3 IEMs are amazing!


----------



## SenorChang8

mart1272 said:


> Oh yes you're right, I was confused. Are there any reviews out on the UTWS5? I just went through all the UTWS3 reviews on Amazon and they are not too positive unfortunately so I am a bit hesitant on importing the UTWS5 from Aliexpress to the US. Thanks for this device FiiO - your FH3 IEMs are amazing!


UTWS5 feedback here so far has been very positive. If you scroll back the pages there are members’ impressions. It’s still not widely available and not any in depth reviews I know of.


----------



## mart1272

Alright looks great. Seems like Aliexpress Shipping estimates are late December to the US, and on hifigo it's still in pre-order status, so I'll wait for this to hit Amazon and then I'll buy it for sure.


----------



## FlacFan

mart1272 said:


> Alright looks great. Seems like Aliexpress Shipping estimates are late December to the US, and on hifigo it's still in pre-order status, so I'll wait for this to hit Amazon and then I'll buy it for sure.


Meanwhile, go and get the UTWS3 from Amazon. You can return it well after you get the new one. However, something tells me you will just keep it.
The differences between the two are quite minor IMHO.
I am rocking the UTWS3 right now and have nothing to complain about them. I am feeding them from the FiiO BTA30 and once you have tried all your IEM's you'll have a hard time going back to wired - unless you just want to listen critically and not like me right now - still working....

Cheers.


----------



## ClieOS

I find the difference between UTWS3 and UITWS5 significant enough to warrant opting the latter every time.


----------



## mart1272

ClieOS said:


> I find the difference between UTWS3 and UITWS5 significant enough to warrant opting the latter every time.


Why?


----------



## ClieOS

mart1272 said:


> Why?



The overall performance is not on the same level. UTWS5 has more power and a darker back ground, it has aptX Adapter which is a class better than the normal aptX on UTWS3. It just sounds better, period.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Darker background from my old UTSW1… is everything I need.


----------



## ClieOS

Got this little BT Audio USB dongle from Taobao because it is one of the first I ever saw with aptx Adaptive support (with Qualcomm QCC3040 inside) - and it kinda wow me immediately after first use. Audio is clear and most importantly video has minimum to almost no lag - all under aptx Adaptive as confirmed by the LED color on the adapter itself. Impressed.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

ClieOS said:


> Got this little BT Audio USB dongle from Taobao because it is one of the first I ever saw with aptx Adaptive support (with Qualcomm QCC3040 inside) - and it kinda wow me immediately after first use. Audio is clear and most importantly video has minimum to almost no lag - all under aptx Adaptive as confirmed by the LED color on the adapter itself. Impressed.


Finally, hopefully I'll be able to get it from Aliexpress soon!


----------



## ClieOS (Nov 16, 2021)

On a whim, I plugged the BT audio adapter into my Sony Xperia X5 with an USB-A-to-Type-C adapter and it WORKS - of course it really doesn't add much to my setup since my X5 already has aptx Adaptive. But this means you can do the same to add aptx Adaptive support to any smartphone that doesn't have aptx Adptive. as long as it supports audio dongle (*the smartphone will recognize it as a normal USB audio dongle). As I recall, there is a Type-C version of this adapter that should fit this role nicely.


----------



## ericrosenfield

ClieOS said:


> On a whim, I plugged the BT audio adapter into my Sony Xperia X5 with an USB-A-to-Type-C adapter and it WORKS - of course it really doesn't add much to my setup since my X5 already has aptx Adaptive. But this means you can do the same to add aptx Adaptive support to any smartphone that doesn't have aptx Adptive. as long as it supports audio dongle (*the smartphone will recognize it as a normal USB audio dongle). As I recall, there is a Type-C version of this adapter that should fit this role nicely.


Wonder if that would work to make aptx work on iPhones? Not sure that the dongle will work with a lightning adaptor (or even a camera adapter).


----------



## ClieOS

ericrosenfield said:


> Wonder if that would work to make aptx work on iPhones? Not sure that the dongle will work with a lightning adaptor (or even a camera adapter).


I imagine a camera adapter will likely work.


----------



## ItzMar

ClieOS said:


> Got this little BT Audio USB dongle from Taobao because it is one of the first I ever saw with aptx Adaptive support (with Qualcomm QCC3040 inside) - and it kinda wow me immediately after first use. Audio is clear and most importantly video has minimum to almost no lag - all under aptx Adaptive as confirmed by the LED color on the adapter itself. Impressed.


Can i get a link to the adapter?


----------



## ClieOS

ItzMar said:


> Can i get a link to the adapter?



https://m.tb.cn/h.fhjOPQe?sm=ff36c0


----------



## C_Lindbergh

ClieOS said:


> https://m.tb.cn/h.fhjOPQe?sm=ff36c0


Do you know if the seller got a store on Aliexpress? Taobao seems to be more aimed at Chinese speakers, I can't seem to access that link without first creating an account.


----------



## xSDMx

How does pairing work on those, @ClieOS ? I tried the very similar BT-W3 and they always pair to my bookshelf speakers even if my TWS are right next to the dongle. Very frustrating!


----------



## ClieOS

C_Lindbergh said:


> Do you know if the seller got a store on Aliexpress? Taobao seems to be more aimed at Chinese speakers, I can't seem to access that link without first creating an account.



No idea.



xSDMx said:


> How does pairing work on those, @ClieOS ? I tried the very similar BT-W3 and they always pair to my bookshelf speakers even if my TWS are right next to the dongle. Very frustrating!



Pairing is super easy. The adapter goes into pairing mode if it isn't already paired and will pair to any BT devices nearby that is on pairing mode. Once I 'forgot' my UTWS5 from my smartphone, they just automatically paired to the adapter almost immediately.


----------



## Lobaba

UTWS5 with a2dc to mmcx adaptor on ATH-WP900!


----------



## drftr

Lobaba said:


> UTWS5 with a2dc to mmcx adaptor on ATH-WP900!


Curious about battery life! Ha ha!

_(and whether they fit in the case...)
_
drftr


----------



## Nick24JJ

Lobaba said:


> UTWS5 with a2dc to mmcx adaptor on ATH-WP900!


Nice! What are your impressions? How do they sound compared to wired?


----------



## Lobaba

drftr said:


> Curious about battery life! Ha ha!
> 
> _(and whether they fit in the case...)_
> 
> drftr





Nick24JJ said:


> Nice! What are your impressions? How do they sound compared to wired?


I should hav checked after an hour of use! Putting them into the case would be a real challenge!

I had to push up the volume more than usual but didnt had to max it out! wired wise, this headphones have a bit of sibilance but pairing with UTWS5 seems to tone that down, could be because I was on the go versus my usual at my desk listening


----------



## Nick24JJ (Nov 17, 2021)

Well... I've just ordered it, as well, I couldn't resist anymore!

￡ 124.22, it will arrive around December, 13
I know I should wait for it to appear on Amazon UK but I am not sure when this will be... Also, the shop offers 15-days free return. I hope I will not have to return it...

@FiiO , which of your IEMs would you suggest as best match with the UTWS5? I am asking for alternatives just in case it won't be able to drive my TRI I3 properly


----------



## FiiO

Nick24JJ said:


> Well... I've just ordered it, as well, I couldn't resist anymore!
> 
> ￡ 124.22, it will arrive around December, 13
> I know I should wait for it to appear on Amazon UK but I am not sure when this will be... Also, the shop offers 15-days free return. I hope I will not have to return it...
> ...


Due to individual preferences, you could read the professional reviews and comparisons, as well as try out by yourself. But it seems that the reviewers in China choose to try UTWS5 with the FD7 most.

'There is no difference in the tuning style when using FiiO UTWS5 to push FD7 directly compared to the flagship player, it does not bring some negative sound coloration to the headphones, it sounds very natural. Although FiiO UTWS5 + FiiO FD7 such a configuration in the sound quality will be slightly inferior, but the low-frequency volume and dive are more satisfactory, and can also have a good sense of atmosphere; mid range performance is very spacious, listening to some female voices can feel the sweet warmth of the mid range, the sound is still relatively catchy; this combination configuration of high-frequency performance will be slightly conservative, the actual listening experience can also give I feel a soft and spacious feeling, and does not seem very dark, although the high-frequency performance will be weaker, but also will not become the shortcomings of this product. Overall, the performance of the three frequencies, the sound field, the details and the sense of junction of this configuration are all relatively satisfactory, and combined with the price of the FiiO UTWS5, I seem to have nothing to criticize.

---From ZOL

Listening to the FD7 with UTWS5, the feeling is quite good, loudness, levels, dynamics are maintained at a relatively high level

---From _大person_  

Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)'

Just for your reference.

Best regards


----------



## Nick24JJ

FiiO said:


> Due to individual preferences, you could read the professional reviews and comparisons, as well as try out by yourself. But it seems that the reviewers in China choose to try UTWS5 with the FD7 most.
> 
> 'There is no difference in the tuning style when using FiiO UTWS5 to push FD7 directly compared to the flagship player, it does not bring some negative sound coloration to the headphones, it sounds very natural. Although FiiO UTWS5 + FiiO FD7 such a configuration in the sound quality will be slightly inferior, but the low-frequency volume and dive are more satisfactory, and can also have a good sense of atmosphere; mid range performance is very spacious, listening to some female voices can feel the sweet warmth of the mid range, the sound is still relatively catchy; this combination configuration of high-frequency performance will be slightly conservative, the actual listening experience can also give I feel a soft and spacious feeling, and does not seem very dark, although the high-frequency performance will be weaker, but also will not become the shortcomings of this product. Overall, the performance of the three frequencies, the sound field, the details and the sense of junction of this configuration are all relatively satisfactory, and combined with the price of the FiiO UTWS5, I seem to have nothing to criticize.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input 

The FD7 is out of my budget for this specific purchase. What about your FiiO FH5? I mean, is the UTWS5 powerful enough to drive it?


----------



## anethema

Nick24JJ said:


> Thank you for your input
> 
> The FD7 is out of my budget for this specific purchase. What about your FiiO FH5? I mean, is the UTWS5 powerful enough to drive it?


Absolutely. The UTWS5 can damn bear blow my FH5 set. 

I started with the Shure adapters which I’m still using mostly because I need the transparency mode (@FiiO please! 🤤) but the UTWS5 get much much louder than the Shure adapters. The Shure top out at around the max of where you’d wanna listen depending on source, and the UTWS5 get muchhhh louder than that. Like I can’t turn it up without blowing either my ears or the headphones. 

Very powerful amp in there for the FH5


----------



## Mimouille

Hello guys, has anyone had the opportunity to compare with the iBasso CF01, which I am currently using (with a lot of satisfaction) ?


----------



## ClieOS

Mimouille said:


> Hello guys, has anyone had the opportunity to compare with the iBasso CF01, which I am currently using (with a lot of satisfaction) ?


I'll personally consider CF01 to be one of the least performing BT adapter in the market and certainly the worst value wise (well, maybe better than Sure or Foster, but those are more of a brand name stuff).


----------



## Mimouille

ClieOS said:


> I'll personally consider CF01 to be one of the least performing BT adapter in the market and certainly the worst value wise (well, maybe better than Sure or Foster, but those are more of a brand name stuff).


I haven't tried others. It is well built and convenient for me. So I take it utws5 should perform significantly better?


----------



## ClieOS

Mimouille said:


> I haven't tried others. It is well built and convenient for me. So I take it utws5 should perform significantly better?


Try it, and you'll find out how much you have missed out.


----------



## Mimouille

ClieOS said:


> Try it, and you'll find out how much you have missed out.


Well trying it involves buying in now that I am no longer in China but in France...


----------



## ClieOS (Nov 18, 2021)

Mimouille said:


> Well trying it involves buying in now that I am no longer in China but in France...



Well, maybe not immediately but I am sure someone will bring UTWS5 to the EU market.


----------



## Verificateur

Hi everyone, have 2 questions, hope they are not too silly:

1) Is anyone using UWTS5 with an iPhone? My understanding that it doesn't take advantage of the latest/best bluetooth codecs.
Wondering if it works well and if it provides sufficient upside (subjective, I know...) to move away from AirPods Pro for on-the-go...
Planning to pair the UWTS5 with either JVC FDX1 or IER-Z1R. Anyone with experience with these pairings by the way?

2) I saw a photo of the UWTS5 attached to ATH headphones. Has anyone else done/tried this, does it actually work well?
I have a pair of MDR-Z1R (3.5mm connectors) and a 3.5mm to mmcx connector, and curious if I could turn them into wireless cans, or the UWTS5 will be sticking out on my cheeks too much.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mimouille

FiiO said:


> Due to individual preferences, you could read the professional reviews and comparisons, as well as try out by yourself. But it seems that the reviewers in China choose to try UTWS5 with the FD7 most.
> 
> 'There is no difference in the tuning style when using FiiO UTWS5 to push FD7 directly compared to the flagship player, it does not bring some negative sound coloration to the headphones, it sounds very natural. Although FiiO UTWS5 + FiiO FD7 such a configuration in the sound quality will be slightly inferior, but the low-frequency volume and dive are more satisfactory, and can also have a good sense of atmosphere; mid range performance is very spacious, listening to some female voices can feel the sweet warmth of the mid range, the sound is still relatively catchy; this combination configuration of high-frequency performance will be slightly conservative, the actual listening experience can also give I feel a soft and spacious feeling, and does not seem very dark, although the high-frequency performance will be weaker, but also will not become the shortcomings of this product. Overall, the performance of the three frequencies, the sound field, the details and the sense of junction of this configuration are all relatively satisfactory, and combined with the price of the FiiO UTWS5, I seem to have nothing to criticize.
> 
> ...


Hello Fiio team, any insight on how to source this in France / Europe?

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Lobaba

Verificateur said:


> Hi everyone, have 2 questions, hope they are not too silly:
> 
> 1) Is anyone using UWTS5 with an iPhone? My understanding that it doesn't take advantage of the latest/best bluetooth codecs.
> Wondering if it works well and if it provides sufficient upside (subjective, I know...) to move away from AirPods Pro for on-the-go...
> ...


2) I am the one who did it. had to push the volume up more than usual compared to in ears UE-TF10 but didnt had to max out volume.

i guess the combination of WP900 being easy to drive and this particular fiio utws5 having a built in discrete amp from DAC helps.

not sure abt ur cans specs


----------



## Nellie75

Just got the UTWS3 tonight off Amazon and love them bu then I saw the UTWS5 option in the app.  I  didn’t know there was a new model!

I have an iPhone 12 so AAC only. Would the UTWS5s see enough improvement in quality for the extra money? I use FH3s.

I use the FH3s wired on stage for live performance (I’m a bass player).  Would the UTWS5’s input lag be low enough to allow a musician to go wireless?


----------



## CrocodileDundee (Nov 19, 2021)

ClieOS said:


> On a whim, I plugged the BT audio adapter into my Sony Xperia X5 with an USB-A-to-Type-C adapter and it WORKS - of course it really doesn't add much to my setup since my X5 already has aptx Adaptive. But this means you can do the same to add aptx Adaptive support to any smartphone that doesn't have aptx Adptive. as long as it supports audio dongle (*the smartphone will recognize it as a normal USB audio dongle). As I recall, there is a Type-C version of this adapter that should fit this role nicely.


a lightning version would be gold! get rid of the AAC and get the full Aptx Adaptive. 

Maybe the apple camera adaptor with this plugged to it.

Anyone here have the Sennheiser IE900 and the UTWS3/5 to check how it fits?


----------



## ClieOS

UTWS5 + Yincrow RW-3000


----------



## drftr

ClieOS said:


> UTWS5 + Yincrow RW-3000


Coming to think of it: They're actually quite big relatively speaking. Think about (y)our XM4s that are barely larger than the Yincrows while they have all functionality of the UTWS5 included. The latter is more powerful and most likely better, but still.

drftr


----------



## Nellie75

Nellie75 said:


> I use the FH3s wired on stage for live performance (I’m a bass player).  Would the UTWS5’s input lag be low enough to allow a musician to go wireless?



Looks like I found my own answer.  Apaptive AptX is 80ms latency.  Most musicians detect latency at 10ms.


----------



## ClieOS

Nellie75 said:


> Looks like I found my own answer.  Apaptive AptX is 80ms latency.  Most musicians detect latency at 10ms.


Even the best latency BT codec (*aptx LL) has about 40ms. Normal SBC is around 200ms. Long story short, if latency is critical, better not use Bluetooth.


----------



## Nellie75

So are the 5’s a noticeable improvement over the 3’s for Apple users?


----------



## Luke Skywalker

Wow nice! it’s hard to imagine anything sounding better than my UTSW3 + JH Lola

the only Issue I have is that mine don’t fit in the base unless I take the buds off


----------



## sharkshark

Looks like I'm picking up the UTSW5 after having bought the UTSW3's just a month or so ago, so I think this is some prime Head-fi behaviour 

(the other pair will go to the s/o)

Anyhoo, will be using with my M15 and S21, so hoping for a bit more quality, but even it's minor that's not so bad. What I'm really hoping is that the mic implementation for outdoor phone calls has gone from "unusable garbage that requires one to disable calls on bluetooth and take out headphones when it rings" to "mildly acceptable", but I'm not holding breath.

Meanwhile, I'd adore it if there was a way for them to charge with the lid up - my 846's have sensaphonic sleeves, and given how huge they are the IEMs obviously don't fit in and I have to remove them every time, which isn't so wonderful.

Finally, if we're looking for additions, I wonder if the boffins from Fiio would change certain battery warnings to time remaining - yes, the app does the trick, but it'd be a better way of knowing whether you can make it through that film during your flight, say, without having to recharge


----------



## thefallenangelx (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi, i received my UTWS5 MMCX.
I adapted them with angled adapters to fit my Moondrop Variations 2pin 0.78.
Everything looks sturdy and stilish, Variations fitting perfectly inside.

Point is, looks like i can only connect via AptX (despite on the manual, last page, it is also written AptX HD…).

Even if i change to AptX adaptive under developers in my Android 9 New Hiby R6 2020 (which the TWS it is advertised with) it does not change anything, keeping Aptx and outputting to 16 bit upsampled 48hz (songs tested are FLAC 16bit, 44.1hz).

My files are all Flac (16/24bit, 44.1hz and above), both played via Poweramp and Hiby music.

I tried also via Fiio control, but no option there (beside i rised the volume since capped very low).

@FiiO could you help me please?


----------



## ClieOS

thefallenangelx said:


> Even if i change to AptX adaptive under developers in my Android 9 New Hiby R6 2020 (which the TWS it is advertised with) it does not change anything, keeping Aptx and outputting to 16 bit upsampled 48hz (songs tested are FLAC 16bit, 44.1hz).


Are you sure R6 2020 does support aptx Adaptive? I read through Hiby R6 2020 web page and I didn't see Hiby mentioning the codec. You might also want to confirm with Hiby as well.

Also want to add that, as mentioned before,  aptx Adaptive 24/96 is only supported on Qualcomm Snapdragon 888 devices. Other devices that supports aptx Adaptive only gets 24/48.


----------



## thefallenangelx (Nov 22, 2021)

ClieOS said:


> Are you sure R6 2020 does support aptx Adaptive? I read through Hiby R6 2020 web page and I didn't see Hiby mentioning the codec. You might also want to confirm with Hiby as well.
> 
> Also want to add that, as mentioned before,  aptx Adaptive 24/96 is only supported on Qualcomm Snapdragon 888 devices. Other devices that supports aptx Adaptive only gets 24/48.



Below  are the codec available under developer in my New Hiby R6 2020.
At least i would like to stream at 24bit 44.1hz…
This is why i recently upgraded both to R6 and UTWS5!


----------



## madgasser (Nov 22, 2021)

Anyone used both the UTWS3/5 and the Shure TW1/2 and can give a comparison of their fit? Currently have an older TW1 but may pick one of these up as well. I don't mind the Shure's fit (think it's pretty good overall) but these ones seem a bit more bulky, are they as comfortable? Would want a snug/good fit since I would likely want to use them on workouts (probably mainly for Shure Aonic 215s but also have Sony IER M9s).

Never considered getting the TW2 from Shure since I didn't think it would be much different than the TW1, but these have me curious both in terms of fit and seeing it have a amplifier mentioned in the OP, on top of being like 1/3rd+ cheaper. Not sure if the TW1/2 do, are these likely to offer an improvement in sound quality?

What about compared to the old UTWS3 model, are they that much better since it's ~2x the price?


----------



## ItzMar

thefallenangelx said:


> Hi, i received my UTWS5 MMCX.
> I adapted them with angled adapters to fit my Moondrop Variations 2pin 0.78.
> Everything looks sturdy and stilish, Variations fitting perfectly inside.
> 
> ...


Is there a reason for angled adapter vs straight one?


----------



## thefallenangelx

Is there a reason for angled adapter vs straight one?


ItzMar said:


> Is there a reason for angled adapter vs straight one?


with angled adapter they fit on ear and in the case much better (due to big sheel).


----------



## Keane182 (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi, anyone facing issues with stuttering or partial disconnection for utws5 when walking around with your source?

[Mi9] - - > [aptx adaptive] - - > [utws5] 

Thanks


----------



## thefallenangelx

Keane182 said:


> Hi, anyone facing issues with stuttering or partial disconnection for utws5 when walking around with your source?
> 
> Thanks


I have.
My problems are:
1) despite being advertised aptx adaptive, i cannot use aptx adaptive (my DAP is compatible).
2) sometimes i also face stuttering while walking with my DAP in my jacket pocket. Anyhow better than TRN Bt20s pro.

Looking for @FiiO response.


----------



## drftr

Keane182 said:


> Hi, anyone facing issues with stuttering or partial disconnection for utws5 when walking around with your source?
> 
> Thanks


Have you tried if it's better if you lower the quality of the signal? Any Bluetooth mobility issue improves if you favour connectivity over quality. Whether you want to use that trade-off is someting entirely different though.

drftr


----------



## Keane182

thefallenangelx said:


> I have.
> My problems are:
> 1) despite being advertised aptx adaptive, i cannot use aptx adaptive (my DAP is compatible).
> 2) sometimes i also face stuttering while walking with my DAP in my jacket pocket. Anyhow better than TRN Bt20s pro.
> ...


Hope it's just firmware based and not hardware based. 

Thank you for your follow up.


----------



## thefallenangelx

drftr said:


> Have you tried if it's better if you lower the quality of the signal? Any Bluetooth mobility issue improves if you favour connectivity over quality. Whether you want to use that trade-off is someting entirely different though.
> 
> drftr


It currently use Aptx as default and top codec (…). Tried lowering to SBC, but then whats the point of having a 150USD TWS for a 650$ IEMs?


----------



## thefallenangelx

Keane182 said:


> Hope it's just firmware based and not hardware based.
> 
> Thank you for your follow up.


Yes, please also write to the support. I did via Facebook and Twitter, but no reply as of today. Thanks


----------



## Keane182 (Nov 22, 2021)

drftr said:


> Have you tried if it's better if you lower the quality of the signal? Any Bluetooth mobility issue improves if you favour connectivity over quality. Whether you want to use that trade-off is someting entirely different though.
> 
> drftr






16bit/44.1hz?

My soundpeats h1 don't stutter even on 24bit/48hz.. Hmmm


----------



## thefallenangelx

Keane182 said:


> 16bit/44.1hz?


Does it choose Aptx adaptive on your phone? Which device it is?

Under Bluetooth Aptx Adaptive mode choose balanced or connection.


----------



## drftr

thefallenangelx said:


> It currently use Aptx as default and top codec (…). Tried lowering to SBC, but then whats the point of having a 150USD TWS for a 650$ IEMs?


Depends what you're looking for. Mobility can have different reasons for different people. I could for instance imagine you favour distance over quality if you're doing some work in the house, while favouring quality over distance when sitting down to listen to an album or so. You don't need the quality in the first situation and you don't need the distance/connectivity in the last one.

drftr


----------



## Keane182 (Nov 22, 2021)

thefallenangelx said:


> Does it choose Aptx adaptive on your phone? Which device it is?
> 
> Under Bluetooth Aptx Adaptive mode choose balanced or connection.


Xiaomi Mi 9

Will try the other options later. Currently @ work


----------



## ClieOS

I get very stable aptx Adaptive connection with Xperia 5 as well.


----------



## thefallenangelx

Is there any way Fiio could at least add aptx HD support via firmware upgrade? @FiiO

Hiby confirmed that new R6 2020 does not support Aptx adaptive despite having the codec listed and selectable from Developer menu.


----------



## anethema

thefallenangelx said:


> Is there any way Fiio could at least add aptx HD support via firmware upgrade? @FiiO
> 
> Hiby confirmed that new R6 2020 does not support Aptx adaptive despite having the codec listed and selectable from Developer menu.


No, the qualcomm chip supports what it supports.


----------



## ClieOS

I am in the process of acquiring some Type-C adapter that support aptx Adaptive. You can add aptx Adaptive to any device that support USB DAC that way.


----------



## thefallenangelx

anethema said:


> No, the qualcomm chip supports what it supports.



And that’s why it should at least support Aptx HD. Right?


ClieOS said:


> I am in the process of acquiring some Type-C adapter that support aptx Adaptive. You can add aptx Adaptive to any device that support USB DAC that way.



That looks nice? You mean i could add it to my hiby R6 usbc and than stream via aptx adaptive? Can you give me its link (PM is also ok).


----------



## ClieOS

thefallenangelx said:


> That looks nice? You mean i could add it to my hiby R6 usbc and than stream via aptx adaptive? Can you give me its link (PM is also ok).


I can give you the link, though you'll need to be able to buy thing from Taobao first.

https://m.tb.cn/h.f6OYqYS?sm=0848a5


----------



## ClieOS

@FiiO you guys might also want to consider stocking these aptx Adaptive adapter on your Ali store. I am sure plenty of people will want one.


----------



## thefallenangelx

ClieOS said:


> I can give you the link, though you'll need to be able to buy thing from Taobao first.
> 
> https://m.tb.cn/h.f6OYqYS?sm=0848a5


Thanks! I’ll check on Aliexpress, maybe they have there too…


----------



## FiiO

thefallenangelx said:


> Is there any way Fiio could at least add aptx HD support via firmware upgrade? @FiiO
> 
> Hiby confirmed that new R6 2020 does not support Aptx adaptive despite having the codec listed and selectable from Developer menu.


The engineer told me that the Qualcomm company does not support about that currently, so APTX HD may not be added for UTWS5, sorry.

Best regards


----------



## Daedalus1116 (Nov 23, 2021)

Is it worth getting the UTWS5 over the UTWS3 if my phone only supports standard Aptx? Do the higher SNR and lower noise floor of the UTWS5 even matter when Aptx itself has a much worse SNR and noise floor than what the UTWS3 already provides?


----------



## thefallenangelx

FiiO said:


> The engineer told me that the Qualcomm company does not support about that currently, so APTX HD may not be added for UTWS5, sorry.
> 
> Best regards


I don’t understand how all the neck BT adapters have AptxHD and LDAC and no TWS adapter has anything past Aptx…

At this point cost/performance ratio would be better to buy a necklace adapter then.


----------



## HipHopScribe (Nov 23, 2021)

thefallenangelx said:


> I don’t understand how all the neck BT adapters have AptxHD and LDAC and no TWS adapter has anything past Aptx…
> 
> At this point cost/performance ratio would be better to buy a necklace adapter then.



You only need one chip for a necklace style adapter, you need two chip working together for TWS. I imagine that makes it a bigger challenge for higher bandwidth codecs like LDAC and AptX HD, especially in terms of signal strength and stability.

There are non-Qualcomm based TWS earphones that support LDAC, so it's possible, but I don't know how performance is and Qualcomm likely doesn't want to add LDAC support since it's a rival codec


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Yes would love one of those APTX adpative USB-adapters! That would mean I could use Bluetooth for everything expect maybe competitive gaming


----------



## sharkshark

FiiO said:


> The engineer told me that the Qualcomm company does not support about that currently, so APTX HD may not be added for UTWS5, sorry.
> 
> Best regards


Woaah, wait a sec... I understood that APTX-adaptive was downwards compatible and inclusive of HD. Can you please confirm then a few things:

- on the M-15, will these connect as APT-X HD?
- on the Samsung S21 will there be any improvement for mic/call quality?


----------



## Daedalus1116

sharkshark said:


> Woaah, wait a sec... I understood that APTX-adaptive was downwards compatible and inclusive of HD. Can you please confirm then a few things:
> 
> - on the M-15, will these connect as APT-X HD?
> - on the Samsung S21 will there be any improvement for mic/call quality?



According to this, if your device doesn't explicitly support Aptx Adaptive you'll only get standard Aptx.
https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones...ptx_adaptive_codec_isnt_backwards_compatible/


----------



## HipHopScribe

sharkshark said:


> Woaah, wait a sec... I understood that APTX-adaptive was downwards compatible and inclusive of HD. Can you please confirm then a few things:
> 
> - on the M-15, will these connect as APT-X HD?
> - on the Samsung S21 will there be any improvement for mic/call quality?



The UTWS5s don't support AptX HD in any way, that's been confirmed. I believe AptX Adaptive is backward compatible in the sense that if your receiving device supports AptX HD and your sending device supports AptX Adaptive, then your receiving device will get AptX HD. But it doesn't work the other way, so an AptX HD sending device won't send AptX HD to an AptX Adaptive device, so AptX HD from the M15 won't work on the UTWS5


----------



## sharkshark

Daedalus1116 said:


> According to this, if your device doesn't explicitly support Aptx Adaptive you'll only get standard Aptx.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones...ptx_adaptive_codec_isnt_backwards_compatible/


Yeah, silly me reading Qualcomm and not Reddit for my info.

Now, can Fiio say officially that these would be a downgrade for use with the M15, please?


----------



## HipHopScribe

sharkshark said:


> Now, can Fiio say officially that these would be a downgrade for use with the M15, please?


 A downgrade compared to what?


----------



## J_W_F

ClieOS said:


> @FiiO you guys might also want to consider stocking these aptx Adaptive adapter on your Ali store. I am sure plenty of people will want one.


I would also be very interested in such an Aptx adaptive adapter. Are these available on AliExpress?


----------



## sharkshark

HipHopScribe said:


> A downgrade compared to what?


The previous model, the UTWS3


----------



## HipHopScribe

sharkshark said:


> The previous model, the UTWS3



It's not though, that doesn't have AptxHD either. Also, other specs have improved on the UTWS5


----------



## sharkshark

HipHopScribe said:


> It's not though, that doesn't have AptxHD either. Also, other specs have improved on the UTWS5


Ha! I am a moron. While chasing other specs, I had absolutely thought I remembered the WS3 had Aptx-HD. Mea culpa, was confusing with my Shure BT2 which the Fiio was replacing.

Thanks for setting me straight.

I see the noise floor/etc are improved, and just had it convinced from Qualcomm research that I'd =also= get Aptx-HD from the M15, but, I guess not. So, we're back to how big an upgrade it is for this user... Sigh.


----------



## thefallenangelx

J_W_F said:


> I would also be very interested in such an Aptx adaptive adapter. Are these available on AliExpress?


Tried to look for these on Aliexpress but could not find them!


----------



## ClieOS

thefallenangelx said:


> Tried to look for these on Aliexpress but could not find them!



There are only less than a handful of Taobao stores that sell aptx Adaptive adapter (and there are ten of thousand of store on Taobao), so the chance of find an Ali store that carries them is very slim, given there are much less Ali stores than there are Taobao stores. Aptx Adaptive adapter is still a very rare and new item even on Taobao, it will take time to become popular, especially since aptx Adaptive codec itself isn't that popular yet.


----------



## anethema

ClieOS said:


> There are only less than a handful of Taobao stores that sell aptx Adaptive adapter (and there are ten of thousand of store on Taobao), so the chance of find an Ali store that carries them is very slim, given there are much less Ali stores than there are Taobao stores. Aptx Adaptive adapter is still a very rare and new item even on Taobao, it will take time to become popular, especially since aptx Adaptive codec itself isn't that popular yet.


True ! If it works good wanna mark it up a bit and sell one to me here in Canada? 😏


----------



## thefallenangelx

ClieOS said:


> There are only less than a handful of Taobao stores that sell aptx Adaptive adapter (and there are ten of thousand of store on Taobao), so the chance of find an Ali store that carries them is very slim, given there are much less Ali stores than there are Taobao stores. Aptx Adaptive adapter is still a very rare and new item even on Taobao, it will take time to become popular, especially since aptx Adaptive codec itself isn't that popular yet.


Cool. I’ll try taobao then!
Meanwhile, you already got it to check how it performs?


----------



## ClieOS

thefallenangelx said:


> Cool. I’ll try taobao then!
> Meanwhile, you already got it to check how it performs?


I only have the USB-A version. Type-C version has yet to arrive.


----------



## thefallenangelx

ClieOS said:


> I only have the USB-A version. Type-C version has yet to arrive.


And it is working, i


ClieOS said:


> I only have the USB-A version. Type-C version has yet to arrive.


purchased on taobao. Will report when it gets here!


----------



## ClieOS

thefallenangelx said:


> And it is working, i
> 
> purchased on taobao. Will report when it gets here!


USB-A is confirmed to work (and working excellently, I might add). No reason to doubt why Type-C won't work. I am also getting a Lightning-to-TypeC converter to test as well. If they work together, that means there is a way to add aptx Adaptive to iOS devices.


----------



## thefallenangelx

ClieOS said:


> USB-A is confirmed to work (and working excellently, I might add). No reason to doubt why Type-C won't work. I am also getting a Lightning-to-TypeC converter to test as well. If they work together, that means there is a way to add aptx Adaptive to iOS devices.


Great to know!
But then, to use the aptx adaptive on my R6, i should use the USB audio DAC output? Aptx will not appear (this time working) under Developer menu.


----------



## ClieOS

thefallenangelx said:


> Great to know!
> But then, to use the aptx adaptive on my R6, i should use the USB audio DAC output? Aptx will not appear (this time working) under Developer menu.


Yep.


----------



## thefallenangelx

ClieOS said:


> Yep.



Ok. But then the UTWS5 should be bluetooth connected to the little DAC and not to the Hiby R6, i suppose. I have no idea on how then i could connect the DAC (no screen on it) with the UTWS5 (no screen on them). Sorry the newbie question.


----------



## ClieOS

thefallenangelx said:


> Ok. But then the UTWS5 should be bluetooth connected to the little DAC and not to the Hiby R6, i suppose. I have no idea on how then i could connect the DAC (no screen on it) with the UTWS5 (no screen on them). Sorry the newbie question.



Below is how the USB-A version works. Type-C version probably won't be too far off.



ClieOS said:


> Pairing is super easy. The adapter goes into pairing mode if it isn't already paired and will pair to any BT devices nearby that is on pairing mode. Once I 'forgot' my UTWS5 from my smartphone, they just automatically paired to the adapter almost immediately.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

ClieOS said:


> Below is how the USB-A version works. Type-C version probably won't be too far off.


I think I want to ask for the taobao link…


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Damn... Guess 'll just have to wait for Aliexpress to get the Adaptive adapters in stock :/


----------



## ClieOS

CrocodileDundee said:


> I think I want to ask for the taobao link…


Already posted, just search back a few pages.


----------



## Daedalus1116

Has anyone tested the call quality of the UTWS5? How does it handle a moderately noisy environment, like walking next to a street?


----------



## Verificateur

Is anyone using UTWS5 with an iPhone? 

Is it playing nicely / overall worth it despite only AAC Bluetooth codec?


----------



## FiiO

sharkshark said:


> Ha! I am a moron. While chasing other specs, I had absolutely thought I remembered the WS3 had Aptx-HD. Mea culpa, was confusing with my Shure BT2 which the Fiio was replacing.
> 
> Thanks for setting me straight.
> 
> I see the noise floor/etc are improved, and just had it convinced from Qualcomm research that I'd =also= get Aptx-HD from the M15, but, I guess not. So, we're back to how big an upgrade it is for this user... Sigh.


Dear friend,

Both the UTWS3 and the UTWS5 do not support APTX HD. So they could not connect to M15 via APTX HD.

And here is the difference between the UTWS5 and the UTWS3, for your reference:
1, The UTWS5 is the first true wireless receiver utilizing an independent AK4332 DAC. Compared to the previous generation, the amplifier of the UTWS5 has a lower noise floor, high signal-to-noise ratio, and higher output power by 40%!
2, Support Bluetooth 5.2 and aptX adaptive. aptX adaptive not only has a higher speed transmission efficiency, but also a lower signal-to-noise ratio and distortion.High-quality lossless sound is at your fingertips.
3, The charging case is capable of wireless charging – for the ultimate convenience of true freedom from cables.
4, The Bluetooth chip is upgraded to QCC5141
5, Support TWS Mirroring. Unlike TWS+, TWS Mirroring allows for seamless switching between being connected to the main and secondary ear units. This allows for a greater compatibility with various Bluetooth devices, all with lower latency and more reliable connections.

Best regards


----------



## Nellie75

Verificateur said:


> Is anyone using UTWS5 with an iPhone?
> 
> Is it playing nicely / overall worth it despite only AAC Bluetooth codec?



^ This


----------



## Nick24JJ (Nov 25, 2021)

Hey @FiiO , when will this become available on Amazon or even on AliExpress? I have placed my order on November 17, and it is still in processing. I've asked the store, on AliExpress, and all they said was: At the end of the month, the factory will ship. Will you?

Can you provide an ETA, please?


----------



## anethema

Nellie75 said:


> ^ This


I did some basic listening on the iPhone. I am waiting for the transparency mode to migrate from my Shure adapters.

The amount of power they output is unreal. I basically can not turn them up all the way with my FH5 IEMs without worrying about blowing them, or my ears. Sounds fine to me but I'm not good at hearing music quality differences from minor codec changes etc. Anything AAC codec or above in bluetooth basically sounds the same as wired to me, my ears aren't very golden. 

I haven't played enough with buttons, single ear use, etc to know how it plays with iphones but I can put some more details in here once I fully switch over.


----------



## sherbibv

I’m also interested to know if I should go with the utws3 or utws5 if I’m using it paired with an iPhone. Is the extra price worth the upgrade? Will I get any benefits from upgrading?


----------



## Nellie75

sherbibv said:


> I’m also interested to know if I should go with the utws3 or utws5 if I’m using it paired with an iPhone. Is the extra price worth the upgrade? Will I get any benefits from upgrading?


This is exactly what I would like to know.  I just got the utws3 off Amazon but if thr 5 is worth it (better Bluetooth sound quality) on an iPhone 12, then I’ll return it.


----------



## Verificateur

anethema said:


> I did some basic listening on the iPhone. I am waiting for the transparency mode to migrate from my Shure adapters.
> 
> The amount of power they output is unreal. I basically can not turn them up all the way with my FH5 IEMs without worrying about blowing them, or my ears. Sounds fine to me but I'm not good at hearing music quality differences from minor codec changes etc. Anything AAC codec or above in bluetooth basically sounds the same as wired to me, my ears aren't very golden.
> 
> I haven't played enough with buttons, single ear use, etc to know how it plays with iphones but I can put some more details in here once I fully switch over.


Thank you… but are you sure that Transparency mode is coming?

I thought FiiO mentioned it wasn’t before, or perhaps I am wrong…

Would love more thoughts from you on experience using UTWS5 with iPhone. When you pair them do they pair as one device or separate L and R?


----------



## anethema

I think the main benefit will be the higher amp quality which will have lower noise and claimed 40% more power. I never used the UTWS3 but the 5 gets LOUD.


----------



## anethema

Verificateur said:


> Thank you… but are you sure that Transparency mode is coming?
> 
> I thought FiiO mentioned it wasn’t before, or perhaps I am wrong…
> 
> Would love more thoughts from you on experience using UTWS5 with iPhone. When you pair them do they pair as one device or separate L and R?


Ya they said it will be here within a few weeks and is coming for sure on these.


----------



## ClieOS

Verificateur said:


> ..
> I thought FiiO mentioned it wasn’t before, or perhaps I am wrong…
> 
> ...


Ambient mode is coming to UTWS*5*, as confirmed by FiiO. It is NOT coming to UTWS*3* because of hardware issue.


----------



## voicemaster

thefallenangelx said:


> I don’t understand how all the neck BT adapters have AptxHD and LDAC and no TWS adapter has anything past Aptx…
> 
> At this point cost/performance ratio would be better to buy a necklace adapter then.


Neck adapter sucks!!


----------



## sherbibv

thefallenangelx said:


> I don’t understand how all the neck BT adapters have AptxHD and LDAC and no TWS adapter has anything past Aptx…
> 
> At this point cost/performance ratio would be better to buy a necklace adapter then.


As far as I know it’s because of the size on the Bluetooth chip from Qualcomm. The utws5 has the best chip that it can fit.


----------



## Pcppps

Will the utws5 come before christmas?


----------



## drftr

voicemaster said:


> Neck adapter sucks!!


Can you elaborate please? I was thinking adding that as a potentially better option so I'm curious what I can learn...

drftr


----------



## BlazdiqFoods

Is Aptx Adaptive good enough for FPS gaming? Like CODM


----------



## voicemaster

drftr said:


> Can you elaborate please? I was thinking adding that as a potentially better option so I'm curious what I can learn...
> 
> drftr


Not talking about the specs and sound quality, but the form factor just sucks imho.


----------



## drftr

voicemaster said:


> Not talking about the specs and sound quality, but the form factor just sucks imho.


Because how it moves by itself? Or cable restrictions perhaps? I've never used them and prefer to learn through others' experiences instead of blind buying and finding out it doesn't work for me.

drftr


----------



## C_Lindbergh

BlazdiqFoods said:


> Is Aptx Adaptive good enough for FPS gaming? Like CODM



Not for competive playing imo, but it's fine for most other games.


----------



## ClieOS (Nov 27, 2021)

*not counting in the shallow area, so add about 5mm to D to the top of the lower case, another 6mm to D till it hits the upper case.


----------



## drftr

Do you people normally have to bend the IEM/cable to get them in? I'm worried using it with 2 pin connectors.

drftr


----------



## OneL0ve (Nov 27, 2021)

@FiiO

Are the ear hooks interchangeable? Meaning, I can buy a 2-pin unit and separate MMCX ear hooks and swap when I want? Please say yes. 

Otherwise, I can get these (link below) and pair with a MMCX unit. Although, I really hate MMCX. Can't tell you how many cables I've broken trying to get the MMCX connectors apart.  

https://www.amazon.com/OEAudio-MMCX-0-78mm-Adapter-Clear/dp/B07XPF1BL5/


----------



## OneL0ve

Well, what do ya know. 

https://www.amazon.com/Accessories-Connectors-Disconnection-Headphone-Disconnect/dp/B08P1Y3LR9/

https://www.amazon.com/Disconnection-Accessories-Disconnect-Connectors-Pull-Out/dp/B098Q9CJ76/


----------



## drftr

A


OneL0ve said:


> Well, what do ya know.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Accessories-Connectors-Disconnection-Headphone-Disconnect/dp/B08P1Y3LR9/
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Disconnection-Accessories-Disconnect-Connectors-Pull-Out/dp/B098Q9CJ76/


Assuming you're not familiar with FiiO's own tool then?

https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/504771.html

drftr


----------



## OneL0ve

drftr said:


> A
> 
> Assuming you're not familiar with FiiO's own tool then?
> 
> ...



DoH!  

Hopefully the UTWS5 MMCX comes with one.


----------



## Nick24JJ

ClieOS said:


> *not counting in the shallow area, so add about 5mm to D to the top of the lower case, another 6mm to D till it hits the upper case.


Thank you very much! Really useful!


----------



## FiiO

Nick24JJ said:


> Hey @FiiO , when will this become available on Amazon or even on AliExpress? I have placed my order on November 17, and it is still in processing. I've asked the store, on AliExpress, and all they said was: At the end of the month, the factory will ship. Will you?
> 
> Can you provide an ETA, please?


Thanks for your interest in our product. The UTWS5 is available now in our Aliexpress store: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003605804776.html




And it will be arranged to our oversea sellers successively.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

OneL0ve said:


> DoH!
> 
> Hopefully the UTWS5 MMCX comes with one.


It does not come with the UTWS5. But you may contact the seller to see whether he could give an extra one for you.

Best regards


----------



## Daedalus1116

Is the case large enough to house CIEM?


----------



## ClieOS

Daedalus1116 said:


> Is the case large enough to house CIEM?


Read back a page?

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...h-independent-ak4332-dac.959856/post-16681333


----------



## Daedalus1116

ClieOS said:


> Read back a page?
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...h-independent-ak4332-dac.959856/post-16681333


I saw that. Thank you for your measurements! But I don't have a CIEM yet so I actually am not sure how large they are.


----------



## ClieOS

Daedalus1116 said:


> I saw that. Thank you for your measurements! But I don't have a CIEM yet so I actually am not sure how large they are.


How large a CIEM is determined by both the inner drivers number/size as well as the size of your ear canal + outer ear. So even for the same model, different person will have a slightly different CIEM mold / size. Maybe another person's CIEM can fit but not yours. It all depends.


----------



## FlacFan

Just 'discovered' that the BTA30 *Pro *was released some time ago and reading the specs and compare to the BTA30 I have.
Hell, if we could convince FiiO to release a UTWS5 *Pro *with aptX-LL, HD and whatnot, I would happily pay a premium $$$ for it.

Cheers


----------



## C_Lindbergh

FlacFan said:


> Just 'discovered' that the BTA30 *Pro *was released some time ago and reading the specs and compare to the BTA30 I have.
> Hell, if we could convince FiiO to release a UTWS5 *Pro *with aptX-LL, HD and whatnot, I would happily pay a premium $$$ for it.
> 
> Cheers



Not gonna happen since Qualcomms newer TWS chips doesn't support APTX LL. 

I


----------



## drftr

@FiiO I can't really see it from the pics but does the UTWS5 have recessed 2 pin sockets? Or are they flat or even protruded?

Tnx...

drftr


----------



## FlacFan

C_Lindbergh said:


> Not gonna happen since Qualcomms newer TWS chips doesn't support APTX LL.
> 
> I


Your post is obnoxious.

Nobody forces FiiO to use the newest Qualcomm chip, they could also choose to use something else. They switched the DAC chips from AK to ESS as well and its not going to break their back.


----------



## FlacFan

drftr said:


> @FiiO I can't really see it from the pics but does the UTWS5 have recessed 2 pin sockets? Or are they flat or even protruded?
> 
> Tnx...
> 
> drftr


On page one in this thread you can see they are using MMCX. 
The 2 pin version has pins just sticking out of the round ear hook. That means that IEMS like the BQEYZ BQ3, which have a recessed 2 pin opening - that will not work. 
Every IEM with a flat or raised 2 pin will work.

Cheers.


----------



## drftr

Thanks. Will give them a pass in that case


FlacFan said:


> On page one in this thread you can see they are using MMCX.
> The 2 pin version has pins just sticking out of the round ear hook. That means that IEMS like the BQEYZ BQ3, which have a recessed 2 pin opening - that will not work.
> Every IEM with a flat or raised 2 pin will work.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks. Will have to give them a pass in that case. I think the quality and sustainability of the connection should be top notch for devices that are used every single day. And adapters don't really seem to work well after reading some true horror stories over at the HifiGuides forum (think pins breaking off and sticking in IEMs permanently, rendering both completely useless).

drftr


----------



## C_Lindbergh

FlacFan said:


> Your post is obnoxious.
> 
> Nobody forces FiiO to use the newest Qualcomm chip, they could also choose to use something else. They switched the DAC chips from AK to ESS as well and its not going to break their back.



All right, so who will manufacture Qualcomms old chips then?

Are you really that stupid?

You can't compare the DAC-chip with the SoC...


----------



## ClieOS (Nov 30, 2021)

FlacFan said:


> Your post is obnoxious.
> 
> Nobody forces FiiO to use the newest Qualcomm chip, they could also choose to use something else. They switched the DAC chips from AK to ESS as well and its not going to break their back.



Not quite obnoxious.

First, Qualcomm has discontinued aptx LL completely and they are slowly [phasing it out. Aptx Adaptive is meant to be its replacement So it is probably not possible to find it in any future TWS chips. Secondly, none of the older/current Qualcomm chips that supports aptx LL is designed for TWS purpose (*either too larger, draw too much power, or can't be configurated as TWS). In fact, none of these chips that supports aptx HD can be used as TWS as well. One of the big problem with aptx LL and aptx HD (*and the chips that utilized them) are that they are all pre-dated TWS, and so none of them is optimized to be used as TWS. While it is probably possible for Qualcomm to optimize them enough to build new chips on these old tech, Qualcomm instead opt for the new aptx Adaptive instead.


----------



## FlacFan

C_Lindbergh said:


> ...
> 
> Are you really that ...?
> 
> ...


People resort to personal attacks rarely have anything smart to say...
Welcome to my ignore list. Well deserved.


----------



## Nick24JJ (Dec 1, 2021)

FiiO said:


> Thanks for your interest in our product. The UTWS5 is available now in our Aliexpress store: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003605804776.html
> 
> 
> And it will be arranged to our oversea sellers successively.
> ...


Hey @FiiO , I've just placed my order, looking forward in receiving it!  I have also cancelled my other order of the UTWS5 from another shop on AliEpxress, just to purchase it directly from you! I hope it will get along well with my brand new FH5s


----------



## anethema

@FiiO @FiiO Willson 

Any news on the Transparency mode? Dying to use my UTWS5 but can't until this works


----------



## FiiO

anethema said:


> @FiiO @FiiO Willson
> 
> Any news on the Transparency mode? Dying to use my UTWS5 but can't until this works


If everything goes well, the new firmware with the support of ambient mode will be avialable at about two weeks later. We will contact you again when it could be tried by users.

Best regards


----------



## ClieOS (Dec 3, 2021)

The type-C version of the aptx Adaptive BT adapter has arrived and works just fine with UTWS5, same as the USB-A version.

Unfortunately I tested it with a Lightning to type-C OTG adapter on an iPad Mini and It gives me the 'this accessory requires too much power' warning. However, it could just my iPad mini is too old. I used a Type-C voltage/current meter and the adapter draws so little power that it didn't even register how much current is draw.


----------



## thefallenangelx

ClieOS said:


> The type-C version of the aptx Adaptive BT adapter has arrived and works just fine with UTWS5, same as the USB-A version.
> 
> Unfortunately I tested it with a Lightning to type-C OTG adapter on an iPad Mini and
> It gives me the 'this accessory requires too much power' warning.


Great to know! Will impatiently wait mine then! 
But, how can you know that it is streaming over aptX adaptive?


----------



## ClieOS

thefallenangelx said:


> Great to know! Will impatiently wait mine then!
> But, how can you know that it is streaming over aptX adaptive?



The LED change pattern / color to indicate what codec it is using. A solid red, as in the picture, means it is streaming in aptx Adaptive.


----------



## helmutcheese (Dec 3, 2021)

What is that aptX-Adaptive BT called and where did you get it?

NVM did some page reading and got your link.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

helmutcheese said:


> What is that aptX-Adaptive BT called and where did you get it?
> 
> NVM did some page reading and got your link.


Did you manage to get an order through? The seller wouldn't ship to my location (Sweden), I guess UK is the same... :/ 

I really want that ATPX adaptive USB transmitter!


----------



## helmutcheese

No I think it is out of stock and to try and buy from there using a translator is not to easy and TBH not something I would, do for a site I had not heard of till now.


----------



## anethema

Wonder if it’s on Ali yet. No clue how to order from that other site haha. Really want to try it on my computer and test the latency i would love to use my IEMs wireless at my computer. 

@ClieOS no joke wanna sell me the usbA version? I’d be happy to send PayPal first etc.


----------



## helmutcheese (Dec 3, 2021)

I tried to find it by that PS5 name but that cannot be the proper name as it is a no go.

I have tried for a long time to find one by using "aptX adaptive" as keyword in searches on Ali and elsewhere as I have had at least one set of aptX Adaptive buds (QC3040) for about one year now.

EDIT: Forgot the B&W P14's (I had them in May 2020/buggy POS though) were also aptX Adaptive and had the addition of the aptX-HD codec to fall back on and AFAIK they came out the end of 2019.


----------



## thefallenangelx

ClieOS said:


> The LED change pattern / color to indicate what codec it is using. A solid red, as in the picture, means it is streaming in aptx Adaptive.


I finally recieved it. Pairing and re-pairing is blazingly fast. It show red continous light.

But i am not sure it is using aptx adaptive.
Using Poweramp, it says it is streaming at 16bit 44hz. If i switch off the “no duck” option, streaming goes to 24bit, but sound is not streamed anymore!


----------



## ClieOS

thefallenangelx said:


> But i am not sure it is using aptx adaptive.
> Using Poweramp, it says it is streaming at 16bit 44hz. If i switch off the “no duck” option, streaming goes to 24bit, but sound is not streamed anymore!



BT codec is indicated by LED color / pattern. It has nothing to do with what poweramp (or any music app) is saying on your smartphone. What poweramp is indicating is the bitdepth / bitrate that it is outputting to the BT adapter. It has nothing to do with what BT codec is used between the BT adapter and UTWS5.


For example, people thought because Apple uses mainly AAC as its preferred BT codec, so if you are playing AAC music files on Apple devices, then it will be sent completely intact to the BT receiver (*headphone, etc). That is however a completely incorrect understanding how BT works. The AAC music will first be decoded back to PCM stream, then sent to the BT adapter (or BT chip), re-encoded to AAC and send over via BT to the receiver, then re-decoded back to PCM and convert to analog sound. So even though AAC music is played over BT devices that used AAC as BT codec, the two processes really don't have much to do with each other. The same applies to any music files vs. whatever BT codec is used. Whatever the music app is outputting and whatever the BT adapter is outputting don't concern each other.


----------



## thefallenangelx

ClieOS said:


> BT codec is indicated by LED color / pattern. It has nothing to do with what poweramp (or any music app) is saying on your smartphone. What poweramp is indicating is the bitdepth / bitrate that it is outputting to the BT adapter. It has nothing to do with what BT codec is used between the BT adapter and UTWS5.
> 
> 
> For example, people thought because Apple uses mainly AAC as its preferred BT codec, so if you are playing AAC music files on Apple devices, then it will be sent completely intact to the BT receiver (*headphone, etc). That is however a completely incorrect understanding how BT works. The AAC music will first be decoded back to PCM stream, then sent to the BT adapter (or BT chip), re-encoded to AAC and send over via BT to the receiver, then re-decoded back to PCM and convert to analog sound. So even though AAC music is played over BT devices that used AAC as BT codec, the two processes really don't have much to do with each other. The same applies to any music files vs. whatever BT codec is used. Whatever the music app is outputting and whatever the BT adapter is outputting don't concern each other.


Ok. In short i should not care about what poweramp says?
But in this case, does it means that poweramp stream to the usb DAC in 16bit and then the DAC upstream via BT to the UTWS5 in 24bit?
Looks like there is a downscaling first and then upscaling, potentially degrading the sound stream?


----------



## ClieOS (Dec 5, 2021)

thefallenangelx said:


> Ok. In short i should not care about what poweramp says?
> But in this case, does it means that poweramp stream to the usb DAC in 16bit and then the DAC upstream via BT to the UTWS5 in 24bit?
> Looks like there is a downscaling first and then upscaling, potentially degrading the sound stream?


Depends on many other factor, result can be different - but if we to assume the process itself is clean, upsampling should not degrade SQ. Downscaling is more complex. but technically it can impact SQ though again, it depends on other factor as well. If downsampling is done well, any degradation is be minimum to none.


----------



## thefallenangelx

ClieOS said:


> Depends on many other factor, result can be different - but if we to assume the process itself is clean, upsampling should not degrade SQ. Downscaling is more complex. but technically it can impact SQ though again, it depends on other factor as well. If downsampling is done well, any degradation is be minimum to none.


Ok.
Therefore i may be sure i am streaming in Aptx Adaptive but no one knows what bitrate/freq it is using?


----------



## ClieOS

thefallenangelx said:


> Ok.
> Therefore i may be sure i am streaming in Aptx Adaptive but no one knows what bitrate/freq it is using?



Aptx Adaptive on its own is auto-scaling with a max sampling rate of 24/48.


----------



## helmutcheese

Put in in a Windows PC and see what you can choose in Audio/Speakers Properties if Windows actually can see it without a dedicated driver or it may still see it but not see its full settings.

For example FiiO have a DAC driver for the BTA30 PRO to let Windows (Newer Beta driver for Win 10) see the full range of setting but in Windows 11 I did not need it.


----------



## lascotro

Is it worth the upgrade from the UTWS3 to UTWS5 for an iPhone user?


----------



## helmutcheese (Dec 6, 2021)

Well your still only going to be using SBC/AAC, ok it may have improvements but its really about the new BT 5.2 and aptX Adaptive IMO so does your phone have BT 5.2 and if so is that with the upgrade to you?

I am skipping it as it does not have the older aptX-HD codec to fall back to for phones without aptX adaptive and the battery is not great today when you can get 12-15 hours on smaller buds added to I would need buy a 3rd set of earbuds to fit to them.

Next time around for me when the newer audio features/extensions are added to BT 5.2 (if the devices QC chipset supports it, the one after the QC3040) or probably BT 6.0 by then.


----------



## lascotro (Dec 6, 2021)

helmutcheese said:


> Well your still only going to be using SBC/AAC, ok it may have improvements but its really about thew new BT 5.2 and aptX Adaptive IMO so does your phone have BT5.2 and if so is that with the upgrade to you?
> 
> I am skipping it as it does not have the older aptX-HD codec to fall back top for phones without aptX adaptive and the battery is not great today when you can get 12-15hours on smaller buds.


Yeap, that is true.

I just considered to buy it because I found a store selling for 95 dollars with a discount code


----------



## drftr

ClieOS said:


> upsampling should not degrade SQ


You may want to check the Poweramp forum where upsampling haters have some interesting threads about this. The reason why many prefer UAPP is because it doesn't fall into this Android trap and completely bypasses any upsample tricks. I can't tell if that is the reason UAPP sounds better though.

drftr


----------



## anethema

lascotro said:


> Yeap, that is true.
> 
> I just considered to buy it because I found a store selling for 75 dollars with a discount code


Main upgrade for iPhone user is the much more powerful amp and wireless case charging.


----------



## kadinh

Anyone tried this with the Sony IER-Z1R?


----------



## drftr

kadinh said:


> Anyone tried this with the Sony IER-Z1R?


I haven't but I DO know it LOVES power to really show its strengths. Might be an underwhelming and lacklustre result but I'm just guessing here.

drftr


----------



## thefallenangelx

ClieOS said:


> Aptx Adaptive on its own is auto-scaling with a max sampling rate of 24/48.


Clear.
Anyhow, this little DAC looks very nice. Small and i never had any shutter or lag, which i have instead sometimes when i directly pair my R6 2020 and the UTWS5.
I am only afraid that it will break sometime considering it protudes a bit from the DAP.


----------



## FiiO

*FiiO UTWS5 is on the way to our worldwide sales agents!*








Dear respected customers,

Thank you for your kind patience and constant attention for our UTWS5. Delivery of the UTWS5 has started from 7th, December. Please kindly check this post for a daily updated list of countries / regions and agents we have sent goods to.

Germany: NT Global Distribution GmbH

Thailand: Holysai

HongKong: Carve Link Company

TaiWan: Taiwan distributor

Japan: Emilai

Canada: Canadian distributor

Russia: Blade

Romanian distributor: AVstore

Hungary: KriptonIT Kft

Lithuania: UAB Audio guru

UAE: Smart Audio Electronics Trading L.L.C

(*The shipping to other regions will also follow soon, and we will keep updating this post)

In order to get prompt pre-sales and after-sales service, we strongly suggest you to buy FiiO products from our authorized sales agents (Where to buy).

By our estimate, it would take 5 to 7 working days for the parcels to reach our agents abroad, which means all of you can try contacting the local sales agents on about 14nd Dec.

If you have any comments or questions, please feel free to contact us or directly contact our local agents.

Happy listening!

Best regards,
Guangzhou FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.


----------



## kadinh

Excited for US retailers to get it. Definitely going to try out the UTWS5.


----------



## kadinh

@FiiO 

If I am in the USA, should I order from China and wait for it to arrive in January 2022, or would it be better for me to wait until USA distributors sell it?


----------



## FiiO

kadinh said:


> @FiiO
> 
> If I am in the USA, should I order from China and wait for it to arrive in January 2022, or would it be better for me to wait until USA distributors sell it?


wait until USA distributors sell it would be better.

Best regards


----------



## umermajeed

FiiO said:


> *FiiO UTWS5 is on the way to our worldwide sales agents!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who is the Canadian distributor?


----------



## FiiO

umermajeed said:


> Who is the Canadian distributor?


You could check the retailers from our website: https://www.fiio.com/wheretobuy
The distributor in Canada will send the UTWS5 to the retailers when he receive the UTWS5.

Best regards


----------



## Pcppps

Does fiio control has a finer volume control than android system itself?


----------



## helmutcheese

Yes in the FiiO Control App you can change that.


----------



## norgei

Hello FiiO and all the members if this forum.

I'm very interested of this FiiO UTWS5, but I would like to know somme details, this bluetooth module can be use like thrue wireless headphone (Jabra Elite 85T, Sony WF‑1000XM4 ...), with ANC feature, microphones for spend calls ...?

If they do this, with a FiiO FH3 or F9 Pro it would be perfect


----------



## helmutcheese (Dec 8, 2021)

It does not have ANC and cannot really have decent ANC and certainly not Hybrid ANC as you add on the earbuds afterwards and are only connected by two poles/pins to carry sounds so + and - where as the speakers fixed to proper ANC earbuds would have multiple wires connecting them, I think they said they are going to add Passthrough through.

They should have some kind of MIC NC for call as they have the new aptX Voice feature.

FiiO is more about audio quality, I had the new Sony's WF-1000XM4's and the new SoundCores L3P's and they sounded poor IMO.


----------



## norgei (Dec 8, 2021)

Thanks you for your answer *helmutcheese*. No problem fo the ANC, the passive isolation of the IEM and the good eartips is already good.

But for the mics, I really want to know if we can spend calls with the module connected to the smartphone.

I'm waiting confirmation to Mr. FiiO.

It's the only reason I could buy this FiiO UTWS5 because I don't really like wireless headphone, if we can't spend calls with this bluetooth module, I have no reason to buy it with a FiiO FH3/F9 Pro.

And the true wireless headphone like Jabra Elite 85t or Sony WF-1000XM4 won't have the same audio quality versus a FiiO FH3 for example with the FiiO UTWS5 bluetooth module IMO.


----------



## kadinh

norgei said:


> But for the mics, I really want to know if we can spend calls with the module connected to the smartphone.
> 
> I'm waiting confirmation to Mr. FiiO.






according to this picture on their website, you can make calls when connected to a smartphone.


----------



## norgei

Good news, I haven't see this picture. Thanks you for the answer with the picture *kadinh*.

Now may be I will considered the buying. First I will buy a FiiO FH3. If I buy the FiiO UTWS5, I will try it with my other IEM (Meze Rai Solo, Shure SE215, Thomann the T.bone EP6, Westone UM Pro 10, Sennheiser IE 40 Pro).


----------



## drftr

kadinh said:


> according to this picture on their website, you can make calls when connected to a smartphone.


Thought this meant FiiO would drive you around while you relax and listen to your music eyes closed 🤔

drftr


----------



## FiiO

Pcppps said:


> Does fiio control has a finer volume control than android system itself?


You could adjust the volume of the UTWS5 in the FiiO Control app:





The volume of the mobile phone is indenpent from the UTWS5. 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

norgei said:


> Hello FiiO and all the members if this forum.
> 
> I'm very interested of this FiiO UTWS5, but I would like to know somme details, this bluetooth module can be use like thrue wireless headphone (Jabra Elite 85T, Sony WF‑1000XM4 ...), with ANC feature, microphones for spend calls ...?
> 
> If they do this, with a FiiO FH3 or F9 Pro it would be perfect


Phone calls and microphones of the UTWS5:

Either the left or right channel can be separately used for phone calls- single click the button of the ear hook to answer a call, while long press to hang up.
Both of the ear hooks have featured dual microphones processed by advanced CVC noise-cancelling technology. allowing the UTWS5 for clear calls with ambient noise restricted.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

*The story of FiiO UTWS5--From @FiiO Willson 

Chapter 1  Why Can the UTWS5 become the Most Powerful Bluetooth Earhooks?*
Products with innovation can better meet users' needs.
I once said at the launch event that the UTWS5 is qualified to be the most powerful Bluetooth earhooks in history. And it is proved by our users who have recently taken it home to experience its charm.
As we said before, it is incomparable among similar products.
1. Bluetooth earhooks with an independent DAC
Limited by the current Bluetooth high-definition audio transmission capacity of up to 96k/24bit, we have to figure out how to break the performance limit of an integrated DAC. Here was our solution- referring to the architecture of HiFi music players, we featured an independent audio DAC for the left and right earhooks each to convert audio signals and drive headphones.






This was the industry's first. Meanwhile, it was FiiO's first time applying the AK4332 to Bluetooth earhooks.
2. Excellent maddening indicators
It is precisely because of the unique audio architecture of the UTWS5 that brings more HiFi audio effects. I saw many users highly praised the UTWS5 after experiencing it.
Thanks to its strong output audio indicators, it has powerful driven capacity.
Its output power has reached the level of many professional headphone amplifiers, and far exceeds some TWS earphones and mobile phones.





The signal-to-noise ratio is better than many players.





In addition, the noise floor (up to 2uV under A-weighted) makes it a HiFi top product basically.





3. Numerous new technology blessings
The UTWS5 uses many top technologies in the current Bluetooth headphones, such as Qualcomm Snapdragon Sound technology and aptX Adaptive. Besides, LHDC, ambient sound mode and 10 EQ levels, etc. can also be supported through OTA upgrade in the future.





If you are an audiophile not satisfied with the sound quality of TWS earphones, and have several excellent pairs of detachable-cable earphones, the UTWS5 will be your best choice.


----------



## norgei (Dec 9, 2021)

FiiO said:


> Phone calls and microphones of the UTWS5:
> 
> Either the left or right channel can be separately used for phone calls- single click the button of the ear hook to answer a call, while long press to hang up.
> Both of the ear hooks have featured dual microphones processed by advanced CVC noise-cancelling technology. allowing the UTWS5 for clear calls with ambient noise restricted.
> ...


Hello Mr. FiiO,

Thanks you for the answer and the explanation. But is it the FiiO UTWS5's mics that are used for the voice or it's the smartphone's mic that are used for the voice when I spend call?

I'ld like to be sure.


----------



## felix3650

norgei said:


> Hello Mr. FiiO,
> 
> Thanks you for the answer and the explanation. But is it the FiiO UTWS5's mics that are used for the voice or it's the smartphone's mic that are used for the voice when I spend call?
> 
> I'ld like to be sure.


The UTWS5 mics are used during a call. Once a bluetooth headset is connected to a phone, it switches its comunication channel to that. Neither the speaker nor its mic are active (the phone's I mean).


----------



## norgei

felix3650 said:


> The UTWS5 mics are used during a call. Once a bluetooth headset is connected to a phone, it switches its comunication channel to that. Neither the speaker nor its mic are active (the phone's I mean).


Perfectly clear, thanks you.

So I will buy this FiiO UTWS5 with a FiiO FH3, at the same price it's will have better quality sound than the Sony, expect for the ANC or voices assistants, but without ANC, that mean better battery life.

And I will be able to use the FiiO FH3 like classic wires IEM, thing I can't do with thrue wireless headphone.


----------



## dannyking

Hi,
I have a few questions.  Thanks

1.)  Is the 2-pin version now available in Canada? or is there somewhere I can order it from?
2.)  I currently own the utws3 but have issues with the app on my iPhone.  The eq adjustment doesn't seem to work and is unresponsive. The sound only changes when switched to one of the rock, pop settings
3.) Is there a sound quality improvement from the utws3, considering I use the iphone which only allows for the aac codec.

Cheers!


----------



## kadinh

Are there any BT dongles that support aptX adaptive? The BT chip in my motherboard definitely doesn't, I think it is BT 1.1 or something.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

kadinh said:


> Are there any BT dongles that support aptX adaptive? The BT chip in my motherboard definitely doesn't, I think it is BT 1.1 or something.



Yes, but seems like you gotta live in east asia to order it, hopefully it will come up on Aliexpress soon.


----------



## Nick24JJ

C_Lindbergh said:


> Yes, but seems like you gotta live in east asia to order it, hopefully it will come up on Aliexpress soon.


It is already available on AliExpress, and this FiiO's official store
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003605804776.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3d5b4c4d2aT9Yi


----------



## HipHopScribe (Dec 9, 2021)

dannyking said:


> 2.)  I currently own the utws3 but have issues with the app on my iPhone.  The eq adjustment doesn't seem to work and is unresponsive. The sound only changes when switched to one of the rock, pop settings



That's not an app issue, it's working correctly, they just don't support a custom EQ, only those presets (unless the iPhone app is supposed to be different than Android?)


----------



## kadinh

Nick24JJ said:


> It is already available on AliExpress, and this FiiO's official store
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003605804776.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3d5b4c4d2aT9Yi


BT dongle with aptX adaptive, not the UTWS5.


----------



## helmutcheese

Nick24JJ said:


> It is already available on AliExpress, and this FiiO's official store
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003605804776.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3d5b4c4d2aT9Yi



He was talking about the USB aptX Adaptive BT Transmitter.


----------



## FiiO

*The story of FiiO UTWS5--From @FiiO Willson 

Chapter 2 Is There a Chance for UTWS5 to Support LDAC, LHDC and aptX Lossless?

Regarding what you care about:*
At present, it can be said that the UTWS5 is the most powerful Bluetooth earhook model in the HiFi industry. Many users asked whether it would support hi-res codecs, such as LDAC/LHDC and aptX lossless.

To let our users understand our plan more clearly, we would like to make an explanation here. Since the UTWS5 uses Qualcomm's flagship QCC5141 chip, which is currently Qualcomm's flagship programmable Bluetooth chip, quad-core processor system including dual 120MHz audio DSP and dual-core programmable SoC, and supports the latest ADK, it has many chances to upgrade. The actual situation of the 3 hi-res Bluetooth codecs is as follows.

*LHDC:*
As you all know, LHDC has been successfully applied to TWS headphones. But since it is our first time using the QCC5141, we had to be serious during the R&D process with many tests. We have initially confirmed that LHDC can be applied to the UTWS5, but we still need to further optimize the software.







*LDAC:*
Since LDAC is still under debugging in Qualcomm's TWS solution, we have not involved it into the UTWS5. If we can make breakthroughs, we will upgrade the UTWS5 with LDAC support.






*aptX Lossless:*
The UTWS5 supports Qualcomm Snapdragon sound suite of technologies. It is quite excellent at present. Since the aptX Lossless has just been released, and has not yet been widely applied, there is no chip support it. So the UTWS5 does not support it temporarily. If Qualcomm can support aptX Lossless on the QCC5141 platform stably in the future, we will also consider following up.


----------



## FiiO

dannyking said:


> Hi,
> I have a few questions.  Thanks
> 
> 1.)  Is the 2-pin version now available in Canada? or is there somewhere I can order it from?
> ...


1. The UTWS5 is on the Way to our Canada distributor. Where to buy: https://www.fiio.com/wheretobuy
2. The EQ function is not supported in UTWS5 currently.
3. The chips of the UTWS5 is theoretically better than the UTWS3's.

Best regards


----------



## helmutcheese

The battery is not great to start with at 8 hours (I assume at 50% Vol) it will tank with LDAC etc at *"normal listening Volume range"*  which is 70-80% on most earbuds for me if outside.


----------



## ClieOS

helmutcheese said:


> The battery is not great to start with at 8 hours (I assume at 50% Vol) it will tank with LDAC etc at *"normal listening Volume range"*  which is 70-80% on most earbuds for me if outside.


Codecs are disable-able in the app, except for SBC.


----------



## helmutcheese

What has that got to do with anything I said?  😕


----------



## Kento6395

Has anyone ever used it with Campfire Solaris ?
I'm interested


----------



## kadinh

helmutcheese said:


> The battery is not great to start with at 8 hours (I assume at 50% Vol) it will tank with LDAC etc at *"normal listening Volume range"*  which is 70-80% on most earbuds for me if outside.


Batteries store electric energy so you don't have to plug into a dedicated power source.

/s


----------



## drftr

I'm not seeing a pic in the gallery but does anyone know if the 7Hz Timeless fits in the case?? Tnx...

drftr


----------



## ClieOS

helmutcheese said:


> What has that got to do with anything I said?  😕


It means you are not forced to use LDAC. A lower level codec will offer better battery life than LDAC. Besides, 8 hours battery life is pretty common on TWS - IIRC, Apple airpods pro and Sony WF-1000XM4 offers similar runtime on normal use in a single charge. If you really want a lot more runtime, obviously a TWS setup is not going to suit you.


----------



## helmutcheese

Are you totally clueless (my last question was rhetorical) but this one is not?

FiiO is about sound quality and they have 8 hours at 50% Vol with lowest form of Codec so AAC/SBC, I would gather the selling point is the new Hi-RES codecs and the hope they add LDAC mentioned above which will give you even less esp. as no doubt 50% will not be that loud.

5-6 hours or such on any buds today no matter how good they sound is less than ideal IMO and that is without LDAC and say 70-80% Vol.

Earloops are larger so normally have more battery but I get they have a lot of chips inside these.

I do not need a lecture from you as to what I need or do not need as I do have a clue and the Sony XM4 were poor sound wise IMO and many her eand the battery did not even last that long esp. on one bud for many here.

I have more than one pair aptX Adaptive buds that have 10-15 hours and sound better than the Sony XM4 or L3P's  or Edifier Neos did. again many here bought them and felt the same.


----------



## ClieOS

helmutcheese said:


> ...
> 
> I have more than one pair aptX Adaptive buds that have 10-15 hours and sound better than the Sony XM4 or L3P's  or Edifier Neos did. again many here bought them and felt the same.


Good for you then. So you are here only to be like an a**, I get it now. Sorry for the interruption, please continue.


----------



## Nick24JJ

drftr said:


> I'm not seeing a pic in the gallery but does anyone know if the 7Hz Timeless fits in the case?? Tnx...
> 
> drftr


I would be interested in this, as well. If anyone can reply, please?


----------



## anethema

drftr said:


> I'm not seeing a pic in the gallery but does anyone know if the 7Hz Timeless fits in the case?? Tnx...
> 
> drftr





Nick24JJ said:


> I would be interested in this, as well. If anyone can reply, please?


The best you guys will probably get is @ClieOS post with measurements then figure it out. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...ndent-ak4332-dac.959856/page-25#post-16681333


----------



## drftr

anethema said:


> The best you guys will probably get is @ClieOS post with measurements then figure it out.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...ndent-ak4332-dac.959856/page-25#post-16681333


Thanks but I have to wait another month for delivery of the Timeless and thought I could order the UTWS5 before that. Since they have a rather strange large shell it may not work...

drftr


----------



## eswng679

I just received a pair of UTWS5 yesterday and have been playing around with it. It's paired with the FH7s and an iPhone. When I am running Amazon HD, I noticed that the playback is only 16 / 44.1, whereas the track can be up to 24 / 96. When I am running AirPod Pros, it seems to play at least 24 / 48. Curious to know of this is a limitation from iOS or if I am missing something in the settings?

I've played around with the FiiO app, but its pretty barebones in terms of the ability to customize settings.


----------



## Nick24JJ

eswng679 said:


> I just received a pair of UTWS5 yesterday and have been playing around with it. It's paired with the FH7s and an iPhone. When I am running Amazon HD, I noticed that the playback is only 16 / 44.1, whereas the track can be up to 24 / 96. When I am running AirPod Pros, it seems to play at least 24 / 48. Curious to know of this is a limitation from iOS or if I am missing something in the settings?
> 
> I've played around with the FiiO app, but its pretty barebones in terms of the ability to customize settings.


I cannot help you with your query, sorry, bur can you please-please tell me how does it sound to you? I will be using a similar setup with the FH5s on my Android phone and Amazon HD. Also, how far away from your phone can you receive a good signal?


----------



## helmutcheese (Dec 12, 2021)

I would assume AAC may have a higher bitrate on your iPhone+Airpods but not sure as do not own Apple products.

To get 24/48k on Android Amazon HD needs at least aptX-HD (24bit) which aptX Adaptive (24bit) does not fall back to so for Android users it will be aptX (16bit) if the phone does not support aptX Adaptive.

Amazon does not have a dedicated driver to bypass the 48k hard lock on Android so even if LDAC it is 24/48k, unlike PowerAMP and USB Audio Player which can by pass this for local files.


----------



## Hanesu

How`s the ambient mode on these? Can anyone comment?


----------



## ClieOS

Hanesu said:


> How`s the ambient mode on these? Can anyone comment?


Ambient mode is planned but has not been added to UTWS5 yet. Last official words are that we will get it in a few weeks if nothing goes wrong.


----------



## Hanesu

ClieOS said:


> Ambient mode is planned but has not been added to UTWS5 yet. Last official words are that we will get it in a few weeks if nothing goes wrong.


oh, ok, I also read that Fiio was planning to add it - but I thought that had been happening already 😅 Thanks!


----------



## kadinh

eswng679 said:


> I just received a pair of UTWS5 yesterday and have been playing around with it. It's paired with the FH7s and an iPhone. When I am running Amazon HD, I noticed that the playback is only 16 / 44.1, whereas the track can be up to 24 / 96. When I am running AirPod Pros, it seems to play at least 24 / 48. Curious to know of this is a limitation from iOS or if I am missing something in the settings?
> 
> I've played around with the FiiO app, but its pretty barebones in terms of the ability to customize settings.


the iPhone doesn't have a hi-res bluetooth codec, so we aren't able to get anything other than 16/44.1, meaning that the APPs aren't really getting 24/96. Apple has this published somewhere, let me see if I can find it for reference.

A ? for you: how do the FD7s sound with the UTWS5? I just heard the FD7 last week and was impressed with what they offer, but (obviously) did not sound the same as the IER-Z1R. I'm ordering the 7Hz Timeless today to compare; excited for the UTWS5 to be released in USA, I'll get them the day they're available.


----------



## drftr

kadinh said:


> the iPhone doesn't have a hi-res bluetooth codec, so we aren't able to get anything other than 16/44.1, meaning that the APPs aren't really getting 24/96. Apple has this published somewhere, let me see if I can find it for reference.
> 
> A ? for you: how do the FD7s sound with the UTWS5? I just heard the FD7 last week and was impressed with what they offer, but (obviously) did not sound the same as the IER-Z1R. I'm ordering the 7Hz Timeless today to compare; excited for the UTWS5 to be released in USA, I'll get them the day they're available.


Impatiently awaiting your Timeless / FD7 shootout!

drftr


----------



## anethema

I’m using FH5 right now but my next upgrade will probably be Moondrop Variations.


----------



## kadinh

anethema said:


> I’m using FH5 right now but my next upgrade will probably be Moondrop Variations.


How do they sound with utws5?


----------



## anethema

kadinh said:


> How do they sound with utws5?


Great. I basically can’t tell the diff from wired, but I don’t really have golden ears haha. The amp in the UTWS5 is really powerful you really just can’t max the volume with out blowing your ears up heh.


----------



## eswng679

kadinh said:


> the iPhone doesn't have a hi-res bluetooth codec, so we aren't able to get anything other than 16/44.1, meaning that the APPs aren't really getting 24/96. Apple has this published somewhere, let me see if I can find it for reference.
> 
> A ? for you: how do the FD7s sound with the UTWS5? I just heard the FD7 last week and was impressed with what they offer, but (obviously) did not sound the same as the IER-Z1R. I'm ordering the 7Hz Timeless today to compare; excited for the UTWS5 to be released in USA, I'll get them the day they're available.


I have the FH7s and they sound very good with the UTWS5. I definitely prefer this pairing as opposed to wired from my iPhone. The ability to fine tune volume, and perhaps some amping makes it a much more enjoyable experience. It brings out the strengths of the FH7. The FH7s definitely sound the best out of my desktop amp but I am willing to compromise for the UTWS5 and FH7 pairing as a mobile solution.


----------



## AMerePerson

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B09JBG17T9

It looks like the Amazon page is up. The shipping date is a ways away though, so it’s probably not in any USA warehouse yet.


----------



## Nick24JJ

AMerePerson said:


> https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B09JBG17T9
> 
> It looks like the Amazon page is up. The shipping date is a ways away though, so it’s probably not in any USA warehouse yet.


On that page it says $119.99, wow... I paid for mine ￡122.66 = $166 approximately, and I still don't know where the hell it is! It's still in transit for like 4 days now! Nice of you @FiiO 😥😥


----------



## drftr

Nick24JJ said:


> On that page it says $119.99, wow... I paid for mine ￡122.66 = $166 approximately, and I still don't know where the hell it is! It's still in transit for like 4 days now! Nice of you @FiiO 😥😥


There's no VAT in the US so if you add the regular percentage for the UK then you probably get close. Terrible situation especially if you buy very expensive stuff and want to get a decent price later on on the US market. Impossible.

drftr


----------



## Nick24JJ

drftr said:


> There's no VAT in the US so if you add the regular percentage for the UK then you probably get close. Terrible situation especially if you buy very expensive stuff and want to get a decent price later on on the US market. Impossible.
> 
> drftr


Sorry, what do you mean? That in the US they do not pay VAT for their products and services?!


----------



## drftr

Nick24JJ said:


> Sorry, what do you mean? That in the US they do not pay VAT for their products and services?!


Correct. So if you order for instance from Amazon.com you'd have to add 20% I guess:

https://www.globalvatcompliance.com/world-countries-vat-rates-2020/

drftr


----------



## kadinh

Nick24JJ said:


> Sorry, what do you mean? That in the US they do not pay VAT for their products and services?!


what is VAT?


/s


----------



## kadinh




----------



## drftr

kadinh said:


>


Sure looks like the US has some great company!

drftr


----------



## kadinh

@FiiO 

Where can I find the MMCX to 2-pin adapters for the UTWS5? Do you have some on your website?


----------



## drftr

kadinh said:


> @FiiO
> 
> Where can I find the MMCX to 2-pin adapters for the UTWS5? Do you have some on your website?


I remembered this was posted before with a pic. This was the original link. See for follow-up around that same comment.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...h-independent-ak4332-dac.959856/post-16654346

drftr


----------



## eswng679

kadinh said:


> @FiiO
> 
> Where can I find the MMCX to 2-pin adapters for the UTWS5? Do you have some on your website?


Aliexpress https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001812780872.html


----------



## Ultrainferno

We close Fiio week with a review of the UTWS5. According to @Aerosphere UTWS5 offers a stable connection, a great sound and a comfortable fit. It also has a great build quality and a solid set of features. Find out how the new Fiio UTWS5 performs, sounds and compares, now on Headfonia! https://www.headfonia.com/fiio-utws5-review/


----------



## helmutcheese

Yip, the battery kills it for me and more so when they add the other Codecs (not 100% fact yet), so 7 hours at normal listening Volume and that was AAC on the Apple device and 6.5 hours on Android but not mention of the Codec used so assume aptX at least.


----------



## _mouse_

anethema said:


> I’m using FH5 right now but my next upgrade will probably be Moondrop Variations.


Did you have to detach the fh5 to charge the utws5? I own the same iem and have already had a big problem on a damaged mmcx connector. I've spent over 100€ to repair them


----------



## norgei

Hi *Ultrainferno, *why the review disapeared?


----------



## thefallenangelx (Dec 14, 2021)

I am having random power off while listening to music.
Adapters are fully charged, i listen to music, randomly the both switch off.
Have to press the button on both to switch them back on.
Anyone experiencing the same?
@FiiO


----------



## helmutcheese

norgei said:


> Hi *Ultrainferno, *why the review disapeared?


It is there clear you DNS cache and try again.

ipconfig /flushdns


----------



## norgei

helmutcheese said:


> It is there clear you DNS cache and try again.
> 
> ipconfig /flushdns


Chrome on smartphone.

Anyway , the review is come back. I didn't do anything.


----------



## Ultrainferno

norgei said:


> Hi *Ultrainferno, *why the review disapeared?



Database issue, it's back (was solved in under 1h)

https://www.headfonia.com/fiio-utws5-review/


----------



## anethema

_mouse_ said:


> Did you have to detach the fh5 to charge the utws5? I own the same iem and have already had a big problem on a damaged mmcx connector. I've spent over 100€ to repair them


No I don’t detach them they fit in the case fine and the utws5 charge while connected


----------



## drftr

Ultrainferno said:


> Database issue, it's back (was solved in under 1h)
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/fiio-utws5-review/


Thanks for the review! However, I feel it's an enormous ommision to leave out comparisons with ultra-portable Bluetooth DACs like the iFi GO Blu, Qudelix 5K, or FiiO's own BTR5. I think we all appreciate the added mobility, but if it comes at too big a drawback soundwise I think most of us would want to wait. I'd say that's the beef of a good review because you guys can create the opportunity to compare more easily than us consumers. We already _know_ that each and every FiiO product is great in isolation. What we visit Headfonia and other websites for is trying to find out how the products hold their own among competitors and what could possibly be improved in a next version to reach the both thumbs up mark. Based on that we can make up for ourselves if any of those points hit an allergy, while FiiO can take notes at the same time. The result will hopefully be an improved product plus happier consumers that is partly based on your great work.

drftr


----------



## Ultrainferno

drftr said:


> Thanks for the review! However, I feel it's an enormous ommision to leave out comparisons with ultra-portable Bluetooth DACs like the iFi GO Blu, Qudelix 5K, or FiiO's own BTR5. I think we all appreciate the added mobility, but if it comes at too big a drawback soundwise I think most of us would want to wait. I'd say that's the beef of a good review because you guys can create the opportunity to compare more easily than us consumers. We already _know_ that each and every FiiO product is great in isolation. What we visit Headfonia and other websites for is trying to find out how the products hold their own among competitors and what could possibly be improved in a next version to reach the both thumbs up mark. Based on that we can make up for ourselves if any of those points hit an allergy, while FiiO can take notes at the same time. The result will hopefully be an improved product plus happier consumers that is partly based on your great work.
> 
> drftr


 
I will ask the writer to add in a BTR5 comparison. The iFi is with a different reviewer, so that's difficult


----------



## drftr

Ultrainferno said:


> I will ask the writer to add in a BTR5 comparison. The iFi is with a different reviewer, so that's difficult


Much appreciated!!

drftr


----------



## kadinh

Was putting in my order for a BT 5.2 receiver compatible with aptx adaptive, cost is $13.82

https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?s...d=647973476714&sku_properties=5919063:6536025

Turns out shipping is $42.85 to US, so $56.67 total.... I'm just going to wait for US dealers to catch up.


----------



## drftr

kadinh said:


> Was putting in my order for a BT 5.2 receiver compatible with aptx adaptive, cost is $13.82
> 
> https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?s...d=647973476714&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
> 
> Turns out shipping is $42.85 to US, so $56.67 total.... I'm just going to wait for US dealers to catch up.


Tell them to unpack it and send it by envelope!

drftr


----------



## helmutcheese (Dec 15, 2021)

At least we now have a good look at it:






I would buy from AliExpress but not the two stores who have it for now esp. using a translator.


*EDIT:* I do not think this is the same as the previously posted transmitter, this comes with the option for a L Shaped USB C Adapter so no native USB C option.

https://www.ruten.com.tw/item/show?22143699536336 *< Scroll down for pics.*


----------



## AMerePerson

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B089PYFLBN/

This is a similar product but still probably not the same.


----------



## voicemaster (Dec 15, 2021)

AMerePerson said:


> https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B089PYFLBN/
> 
> This is a similar product but still probably not the same.


No AptX adaptive which the UTWS5 has.
My UTWS5 finally reach US after about a month from ordering date. Will finally be delivered this Saturday according to USPS. Can't wait.


----------



## FiiO

thefallenangelx said:


> I am having random power off while listening to music.
> Adapters are fully charged, i listen to music, randomly the both switch off.
> Have to press the button on both to switch them back on.
> Anyone experiencing the same?
> @FiiO


We did not get similar feedback from other users. You may try to clear the pairing for the UTWS5 and reconnect again to check whether the issue appear again?
If yes, please contact support@fiio.com about that.
We apologize for any inconvenience in the meantime!

Best regards


----------



## Ultrainferno

drftr said:


> Much appreciated!!
> 
> drftr



BTR5 part added!


----------



## John2021

Hello,

I am currently using a LC-BT2 and was quite satisfied with it, but now I need to replace it due to one of the cable sleeves tearing.  I am considering buying a UTWS5, but through the use of the LC-BT2 I have come to find that it is very inconvenient to not have a way to mute the microphone from the device.  Can anyone please let me know if there a is a way to mute the UTWS5 from the device itself - I already checked the manual located at https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xtXFRFGfB2dNqTvT_JgGnxYqWcOMqoXA/view but do not see anything mentioned.

It would be very unfortunate to not have this feature as I use these devices to have a quality (to me, at least) set of IEMs attached to something I can also use as a communications device.  I usually keep my phone in my pocket, so it is very inconvenient to not be able to just press something on the device itself to mute my microphone.

Thank you for your time and consideration.


----------



## drftr

Ultrainferno said:


> BTR5 part added!


That addition made the difference for me to be honest, so tnx again. I'll be waiting for the next gen UTWS as it seems the trade-off in sound quality is still quite a bit larger than I willing to accept at this moment. Pretty sure we'll get there with FiiO!

drftr


----------



## AllenShrz

These ones can work in single mode either L or R?


----------



## ClieOS

AllenShrz said:


> These ones can work in single mode either L or R?


Yes.


----------



## ac3knight

Anyone in Singapore and interested to get your hands on one asap - I have one to let go.

Please see link below -
Link here


----------



## Nellie75

Now available on Amazon USA.  I’m glad I cancelled my AliExpress order (due to arrive January 17th.  (Now I can get it off Amazon before Christmas and at less cost.

FiiO UTWS5 Bluetooth Amplifier Earbuds Hook 96kHz/24bit Hi-Res Wireless Bluetooth 5.2 MMCX 30hrs Battery Life IPX4 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09JB8QBD5/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_6S4PFKQXWFV1X030MNTN?psc=1


----------



## voicemaster

Just got my UTWS5 delivered today ahead of schedule by 1 day 😁. Now, this feels like a premium product. The bluetooth earhook feels solid and has a nice weight to it. I paired it up with my 7Hz Timeless and UTWS5 able to drive the Timeless pretty effortlessly. The wait is almost 1 month but it is totally worth it. They have it on Amazon with prime now 😑. 
Here are some pics with other bluetooth earhooks:


I am tempted to get the .78mm version now they are available at amazon.


----------



## drftr

voicemaster said:


> Just got my UTWS5 delivered today ahead of schedule by 1 day 😁. Now, this feels like a premium product. The bluetooth earhook feels solid and has a nice weight to it. I paired it up with my 7Hz Timeless and UTWS5 able to drive the Timeless pretty effortlessly. The wait is almost 1 month but it is totally worth it. They have it on Amazon with prime now 😑.
> Here are some pics with other bluetooth earhooks:
> 
> 
> I am tempted to get the .78mm version now they are available at amazon.


And the 7Hz fits in the case perfectly?

drftr


----------



## voicemaster (Dec 17, 2021)

drftr said:


> I'm not seeing a pic in the gallery but does anyone know if the 7Hz Timeless fits in the case?? Tnx...
> 
> drftr


Fit just fine on mine.

They kinda match with each other lol. 
Sounds awesome too.


----------



## sharkshark

Mine showed up today - bigger case means I may actually be able to charge without removing my sensophonic sleeves and leave the lid slightly ajar.

Everything from pairing to sound quality to fit and feel feels better than the W3. Full review to come, but so far I'm pleased.


----------



## xSDMx

Hopefully transparency mode is coming soon. That would be the icing on the cake assuming the stability, connection, and pairing situation is much improved vs. the UTWS3.


----------



## voicemaster (Dec 18, 2021)

xSDMx said:


> Hopefully transparency mode is coming soon. That would be the icing on the cake assuming the stability, connection, and pairing situation is much improved vs. the UTWS3.


From my experience with the bluetooth 5.2, most of the new bluetooth earhook/TWS that I've tried so far, they all have good connection. Even KZ AZ09 pro has very solid connection compared to its predecessor. Pairing is also quite an improvement over the last gen, but the big different for me is the connection stability and distance.
One feature that make UTWS5 unique is wireless charging. I haven't seen any bluetooth earhook case that have this feature. Pretty neat.


----------



## Nick24JJ

voicemaster said:


> Just got my UTWS5 delivered today ahead of schedule by 1 day 😁. Now, this feels like a premium product. The bluetooth earhook feels solid and has a nice weight to it. I paired it up with my 7Hz Timeless and UTWS5 able to drive the Timeless pretty effortlessly. The wait is almost 1 month but it is totally worth it. They have it on Amazon with prime now 😑.
> Here are some pics with other bluetooth earhooks:
> 
> 
> I am tempted to get the .78mm version now they are available at amazon.



Oh, thank you so much for these initial impressions and for confirming that the 7Hz Timeless fit inside the case! I am expecting my UTWS5 any day now, it has already cleared Customs and it's on its way to RDC (regional distribution centre in the UK). It is also fantastic that they sound good to you! I'm really looking forward receiving it!! I won't have my Timeless until the beginning of January, but I'm curious how it will handle my TRI I3... By the way, the UTWS5 does not appear at all on Amazon UK, and on AMAZON US it appears as currently unavailable. Thanks, anyway!


----------



## Nellie75

Oh, thank you so much for these initial impressions and for confirming that the 7Hz Timeless fit inside the case! I am expecting my UTWS5 any day now, it has already cleared Customs and it's on its way to RDC (regional distribution centre in the UK). It is also fantastic that they sound good to you! I'm really looking forward receiving it!! I won't have my Timeless until the beginning of January, but I'm curious how it will handle my TRI I3... By the way, the UTWS5 does not appear at all on Amazon UK, and on AMAZON US it appears as currently unavailable. Thanks, anyway!  

Amazon USA shows 6 available of MMCX and 4 of the 2-pin.  There were 8 available last night.  $119 with prime and delivery by tomorrow.  Here in Cincinnati anyway.


FiiO UTWS5 Bluetooth Amplifier Earbuds Hook 96kHz/24bit Hi-Res Wireless Bluetooth 5.2 30hrs Battery Life IPX4 0.78mm 2pins https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09JBG17T9/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_WKEPXBCC1FZJ3KND3B1H


----------



## Nick24JJ

Nellie75 said:


> Oh, thank you so much for these initial impressions and for confirming that the 7Hz Timeless fit inside the case! I am expecting my UTWS5 any day now, it has already cleared Customs and it's on its way to RDC (regional distribution centre in the UK). It is also fantastic that they sound good to you! I'm really looking forward receiving it!! I won't have my Timeless until the beginning of January, but I'm curious how it will handle my TRI I3... By the way, the UTWS5 does not appear at all on Amazon UK, and on AMAZON US it appears as currently unavailable. Thanks, anyway!
> 
> Amazon USA shows 6 available of MMCX and 4 of the 2-pin.  There were 8 available last night.  $119 with prime and delivery by tomorrow.  Here in Cincinnati anyway.
> 
> ...


Is this perhaps because Amazon US is showing me items that only ship to the UK? Because after following your link, I am getting the same, item currently not available


----------



## Nellie75

Nick24JJ said:


> Is this perhaps because Amazon US is showing me items that only ship to the UK? Because after following your link, I am getting the same, item currently not available


It must be because you are outside
the US.  Here is a screenshot:









I’ll tell you what though, they will be out of stock shortly.  Only 4 left now in the past 30 minutes!  I should stop posting on here!


----------



## helmutcheese

Nick24JJ said:


> Is this perhaps because Amazon US is showing me items that only ship to the UK? Because after following your link, I am getting the same, item currently not available


Already covered on previous page, it is due to being in UK or and a UK delivery address, I can buy them when I browse with the US address tied to my account.


----------



## sharkshark

...well, I may have spoke too soon - I got charging lights with the case slightly ajar, but, alas, no indication on the app the batteries actually charged  Not a deal breaker, but, well, it'd be nice not to have to take off my bulkyass sleeves.

Any indication what "battery saver" is?

Minor addition - the British voice is =much= clearer than the previous model. Improved sound quality for the assistant!

Finally, the mics remain as useless as ever. Calls sound underwater to the person on the other line. Even sticking them away from ears like a lunatic makes them unusable for calls, and if you have any noise (like, being outdoors on the street) they're like the previous model even worse. Now to figure out how on android I can use the headphones for sound and the mic on the phone for speaking...


----------



## xSDMx

Bummer re: microphones and call quality. "Battery saver", IIRC, will charge only up to something like 85% vs. a full charge to extend the longevity of the battery (full charge cycles can increase wear on the battery).


----------



## helmutcheese

Jesus so far less than  8 hours even at 50% Volume AAC, what  a let-down.


----------



## sharkshark

xSDMx said:


> Bummer re: microphones and call quality. "Battery saver", IIRC, will charge only up to something like 85% vs. a full charge to extend the longevity of the battery (full charge cycles can increase wear on the battery).


Ahhh, that would explain why they were at 79%/80% ))


----------



## sharkshark

You all have seen much more than is in here, but it's thanks to you lot that I even picked up a pair in the first place, so, thank you!


----------



## voicemaster

Nick24JJ said:


> Oh, thank you so much for these initial impressions and for confirming that the 7Hz Timeless fit inside the case! I am expecting my UTWS5 any day now, it has already cleared Customs and it's on its way to RDC (regional distribution centre in the UK). It is also fantastic that they sound good to you! I'm really looking forward receiving it!! I won't have my Timeless until the beginning of January, but I'm curious how it will handle my TRI I3... By the way, the UTWS5 does not appear at all on Amazon UK, and on AMAZON US it appears as currently unavailable. Thanks, anyway!


I bought 1 of them xD


----------



## xSDMx

@FiiO Willson @FiiO Is there any update on transparency mode now that we are at the end of the year and Amazon US has inventory ready to ship?


----------



## Nick24JJ

One more question, @FiiO - when will this be available on Amazon UK, please?


----------



## Audiowood

Just receive mine. Pairing with 64audio CIEM. Since it has recessed 2 pin, I bought the adaptor 2pin to mmcx. Fit in the case. I just have to turn the ciem vertical. But it fits with the adaptor


----------



## voicemaster

Audiowood said:


> Just receive mine. Pairing with 64audio CIEM. Since it has recessed 2 pin, I bought the adaptor 2pin to mmcx. Fit in the case. I just have to turn the ciem vertical. But it fits with the adaptor


They have the 2 pins version on Amazon. I just ordered one myself after getting my MMCX version from Aliexpress.


----------



## mart1272

Can they connect to multiple devices at the same time like the AirPod Pros?


----------



## voicemaster

mart1272 said:


> Can they connect to multiple devices at the same time like the AirPod Pros?


No


----------



## Audiowood

voicemaster said:


> They have the 2 pins version on Amazon. I just ordered one myself after getting my MMCX version from Aliexpress.


Yes, but they are not recessed 2 pins. They are flat 2 pin.


----------



## FiiO

xSDMx said:


> @FiiO Willson @FiiO Is there any update on transparency mode now that we are at the end of the year and Amazon US has inventory ready to ship?


If you don't mind to try the beta firmware with ambient mode added, I coud PM you.

Best regards


----------



## xSDMx

FiiO said:


> If you don't mind to try the beta firmware with ambient mode added, I coud PM you.
> 
> Best regards


Is it possible to roll back to the production release firmware if I encounter issues? If so, sign me up, thanks!


----------



## Lobaba

sign me up too, i still been using sony wf-1000xm4 for my wfh meeting calls since without ambient mode, utws5 with iem sounds weird hearing my own voi

p.s. i wonder if this can drive hd6xx hmmmmm


----------



## voicemaster

My utws5 .78mm version just came today (ordered on Dec 17). Paired it up with my Variations and it can drive the Variations like a champ.


----------



## felix3650

I got mine too. 0.78 2pin version. The case holds the Penon Volt without trouble. My Zenfone 6 connects with aptX Adaptive (Snapdragon 855 platform). The displayed bitrate and sample rate are 24b/48khz, just like in the pic I've attached.

I tried the mic quality during a call. The other person had no trouble hearing me even with the TV nearby and other people in the room chatting. I'll try it out on a busy street and report back.

Regarding sound quality. I can say it sounds a little bit warmer than my W2 on first listen. Will have to evaluate it better as I didn't have the chance to sit down and take notes. 

Comfort is top notch. Kudos to @FiiO for that! It's lightwheight and the connection is strong even on the other room, away from my phone.

Will report back once I've had a bit more time with the UTWS5


----------



## xSDMx (Dec 21, 2021)

@FiiO THANK YOU for fixing the issues with manual pairing. 

With the UTWS5 now in my possession, I can confirm that you are able to consistently use the case multi-function button to reconnect to a different device WITHOUT having to first disconnect from the previous device, etc. I would still prefer if I could use the touchpad on an individual ear hook adapter for this (without needing the case), but this is already a huge QoL improvement over the UTWS3. Paired to my P6P, put the ear hooks back in the case, press and hold the case multi-function button for 3s, select the UTWS5 within the bluetooth devices menu on my MacBook. Boom, done. Paired. Good to go. YES!


----------



## xSDMx

@FiiO 
Overall, pretty happy with the UTWS5 so far, but I'm noticing two odd quirks that I was hoping to get your support with.

1) I can't use the microphones on the headset. At all. When I pair them to my macbook, I can't select the UTWS5 as audio input like I can with other TWS BT earbuds. And on my phone, they are paired as a headset but I'm unable to select the mic or use it during calls (device uses the phone microphones instead). I tried a few test apps and they all show the bluetooth/headset microphone as not available.
2) Google Assistant behavior is quirky. When I use the triple-press to launch GA and then finish talking to GA, it never leaves GA nor hands back control to whatever music app I'm using. A single-press produced an audible chime but the music isn't resumed. Next/previous doesn't do anything. I have to manually resume the music on the device. Normally I'd say this is a Google/Google Assistant bug, but I can ONLY reproduce this behavior with the UTWS5 and not any of my other devices. My Soundpeats H1s (QCC3040) resumes music playback after a few second. Very odd.


----------



## xSDMx

Also, pro-tip for anyone re: the absolute fastest way to switch devices. When paired to Device A, take off the earhooks and put them back in the case. With the case still open, go to Device B and tap to connect to the UTWS5. As soon as you do this, press and hold the multifunction case button. As soon as you see them connect to Device B, stop holding the multifunction case button. Super quick!


----------



## xSDMx (Dec 21, 2021)

@voicemaster @Audiowood @felix3650 

Can anyone else who has the UTWS5 please confirm that the microphones on their earhooks are actually active when recording audio (i.e., it's not just your phone recording audio)? If possible, pair to a MacOS computer and check what inputs/microphones are listed. You SHOULD see the UTWS5 show both as an output and input device (I ONLY see them listed as output).


----------



## McArooni

They're probably going to be my Xmas present for myself! Could anyone confirm if the Cm version will fit with Final Audio's A4000 ?


----------



## xSDMx

@FiiO Emailed support yesterday. I tried doing a factory reset (hold 12s) and my UTWS5 microphones are still unavailable for recording. If anyone else wants to quickly check, download this Android app and verify if your Bluetooth microphone shows as "ready to record" (mine does not!) On a MacOS computer, you can also check if the UTWS5 shows as a valid input device (vs. output only).

I wonder if this is why some early reviews were complaining about the microphone/call quality as sounding distant. Maybe it's because it was using the microphones from a phone in their pocket!


----------



## anethema

xSDMx said:


> @FiiO Emailed support yesterday. I tried doing a factory reset (hold 12s) and my UTWS5 microphones are still unavailable for recording. If anyone else wants to quickly check, download this Android app and verify if your Bluetooth microphone shows as "ready to record" (mine does not!) On a MacOS computer, you can also check if the UTWS5 shows as a valid input device (vs. output only).
> 
> I wonder if this is why some early reviews were complaining about the microphone/call quality as sounding distant. Maybe it's because it was using the microphones from a phone in their pocket!


My UTWS5 def use the audio from their microphones not the phone. I often leave my phone in the car and walk around while working and the calls work just fine.


----------



## xSDMx (Dec 22, 2021)

anethema said:


> My UTWS5 def use the audio from their microphones not the phone. I often leave my phone in the car and walk around while working and the calls work just fine.


What is your source device? What FW are you running? I might have a defective sample, it sounds like.


----------



## helmutcheese (Dec 22, 2021)

The aptX Adaptive BT 5.2 Adapter above (USB-A) is now on AliExpress.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.2.3d766830Jnqm3r

*EDIT:* He does not seem to offer PayPal so not putting my card details in.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

helmutcheese said:


> The aptX Adaptive BT 5.2 Adapter above (USB-A) is now on AliExpress.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003719046674.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.445c1dbfv1l8Ta&algo_pvid=f08d1725-d0da-4d68-9880-993dabf85859&algo_exp_id=f08d1725-d0da-4d68-9880-993dabf85859-0&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000026924433920"}
> 
> EDIT: He does to do PayPal so not putting my card in.



Just use a credit card, it's really easy to get your money back if you ever get scammed. At least with VISA, I've yet to test how Mastercard handles scammers.

I ordered straight away.


----------



## helmutcheese

I know but he has only been in business from October, call me old and cautious.

Remember the one on the Chinese store comes with an option of a L Shape USB C adapter and the previous one posted comes in USB-C version also.

I wonder if any of them let you actually select the Codec via the button like the Creative BT 5.0 one.


----------



## voicemaster

helmutcheese said:


> The aptX Adaptive BT 5.2 Adapter above (USB-A) is now on AliExpress.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003719046674.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.445c1dbfv1l8Ta&algo_pvid=f08d1725-d0da-4d68-9880-993dabf85859&algo_exp_id=f08d1725-d0da-4d68-9880-993dabf85859-0&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000026924433920"}
> 
> *EDIT:* He does not seem to offer PayPal so not putting my card details in.


They don't deliver to USA?


----------



## helmutcheese

No clue.


----------



## voicemaster

Too bad the seller doesn't ship to USA. Is there anybody from Europe can group buy this thing? I will definitely sign up.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

voicemaster said:


> Too bad the seller doesn't ship to USA. Is there anybody from Europe can group buy this thing? I will definitely sign up.



I could do it under the right circumstances, but i'll wait before I get my own unit delivered just too see if the seller is trustworthy.


----------



## BlazdiqFoods

helmutcheese said:


> The aptX Adaptive BT 5.2 Adapter above (USB-A) is now on AliExpress.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003719046674.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.445c1dbfv1l8Ta&algo_pvid=f08d1725-d0da-4d68-9880-993dabf85859&algo_exp_id=f08d1725-d0da-4d68-9880-993dabf85859-0&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000026924433920"}
> 
> *EDIT:* He does not seem to offer PayPal so not putting my card details in.


Hmmm why the link does not open to product page but to aliexpress home page instead😵


----------



## helmutcheese (Dec 22, 2021)

Bluetooth Adapter USB Bluetooth 5.2 Transmitter QCC3040 Chip Free Drive Suitable for Game Console Computer​
You cannot even search his store using the exact name of the item as above as it finds something else.

*Try this:* https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.2.3d766830Jnqm3r

In main AliExpress homepage this works in search:   *Transmitter QCC3040

EDIT:* I ordered it via my Vista Debit Card so will be safe.


----------



## ClieOS

Both work over the case, but the Type C version fits particularly well.


----------



## xSDMx

xSDMx said:


> @FiiO Emailed support yesterday. I tried doing a factory reset (hold 12s) and my UTWS5 microphones are still unavailable for recording. If anyone else wants to quickly check, download this Android app and verify if your Bluetooth microphone shows as "ready to record" (mine does not!) On a MacOS computer, you can also check if the UTWS5 shows as a valid input device (vs. output only).
> 
> I wonder if this is why some early reviews were complaining about the microphone/call quality as sounding distant. Maybe it's because it was using the microphones from a phone in their pocket!





anethema said:


> My UTWS5 def use the audio from their microphones not the phone. I often leave my phone in the car and walk around while working and the calls work just fine.



Update on my microphones. They work now!? I have no idea what changed. I paired to them this afternoon on the exact same devices I used for testing yesterday and suddenly they show as a valid output AND input device and I confirmed I can now record using them. Tried successfully on both my MacBook and Pixel 6. I changed absolutely nothing intentionally. So strange. Good news, I guess?


----------



## xSDMx

Just have to say. I'm really loving the UTWS5. The microphone issue seems to be consistently resolved for me now which also seemingly fixed the Google Assistant bug. These are BY FAR the best earhook adapters I've used. And I've tried basically all of them. Nice work, @FiiO @FiiO Willson ! Hoping to see continued FW updates/improvements, but even as-is, really loving these and can confidently recommend them to others!


----------



## felix3650

xSDMx said:


> @voicemaster @Audiowood @felix3650
> 
> Can anyone else who has the UTWS5 please confirm that the microphones on their earhooks are actually active when recording audio (i.e., it's not just your phone recording audio)? If possible, pair to a MacOS computer and check what inputs/microphones are listed. You SHOULD see the UTWS5 show both as an output and input device (I ONLY see them listed as output).


Mics are doing their job over here. I've tried the UTWS5 on different occasions, even onp busy streets. The other side reports hearing me clearly. As for the pc, I just did a teams call yesterday and it worked, connected to my pc's internal bluetooth.



ClieOS said:


> Both work over the case, but the Type C version fits particularly well.


I've ordered the usb-c one along with a usb-c to usb-c adapter to use with the W2. My phone supports aptx adaptive fortunately 

In case anyone's interested:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003247532767.html?spm=a2g0o.9042311.0.0.33d34c4dOMz1mc
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002862355366.html?spm=a2g0o.9042311.0.0.33d34c4dOMz1mc


----------



## Extorsivo

Did anybody tried utws5 to work with some over-ear-headphones? 

Something like Shure SRH1540?

My brother wants to buy a Shure SRH1540 and a bluetooth device like btr5 and asked me, what would be a good match.
Now i just discovered this tw mmcx device and wonder, if it would work.


----------



## ClieOS

Extorsivo said:


> Did anybody tried utws5 to work with some over-ear-headphones?
> 
> Something like Shure SRH1540?
> 
> ...


SRH1540's MMCX socket is super recessed. You will need some kind of custom adapter in order to use any devices with a regular MMCX plug.


----------



## xSDMx

Took the UTWS5 + SE846 paired to my Galaxy Watch4 out for a run today. No comfort/fitment issues. No connection issues even when running through a dense area. Sound quality took a noticeable hit with SBC on the Watch4, but still perfectly fine.


----------



## billyboy121

Hi, I'm a newbie in the world of IEMs, I have the Monarch MK2 on the way, would the utws5 be efficient enough to run these?


----------



## joydivisionnewdawnfades

felix3650 said:


> I got mine too. 0.78 2pin version. The case holds the Penon Volt without trouble. My Zenfone 6 connects with aptX Adaptive (Snapdragon 855 platform). The displayed bitrate and sample rate are 24b/48khz, just like in the pic I've attached.
> 
> I tried the mic quality during a call. The other person had no trouble hearing me even with the TV nearby and other people in the room chatting. I'll try it out on a busy street and report back.
> 
> ...


Hi,
very intested too by the Volt (because of the CIEM version) i'm curious about your future impressions.

The Fiio works very well with my Alambic Ears Jaws custom but i'm attracted by the sound reputation of Penon (hI hesitate between orb/globe and volt)


----------



## Extorsivo

ClieOS said:


> SRH1540's MMCX socket is super recessed. You will need some kind of custom adapter in order to use any devices with a regular MMCX plug.


Okay, thanks, good to know!

And Marry X-Mas @ all!


----------



## Nick24JJ

@FiiO , when will the UTWS5 become available on Amazon UK, please?


----------



## Lobaba

Extorsivo said:


> Did anybody tried utws5 to work with some over-ear-headphones?
> 
> Something like Shure SRH1540?
> 
> ...


yes i tried with audio technica WP900 with mmcx adaptors and they work


----------



## Extorsivo

Lobaba said:


> yes i tried with audio technica WP900 with mmcx adaptors and they work


Okay, that sounds great.
which adapters are that?


----------



## Luke Skywalker

Hey guys how’s it going?  Hoping for some advice 

What would be the best IEMs to use with the UTSW5 in the ~$1,000 range? 

i have the UTSW3 and love them with my JH Lola’s but… 1) the Lolas don’t fit in the -3 case and 2) I decided to start using them as wired IEMs again

my musical tastes are classical, female vocals, blues, electronic, opera, instrumental guitar… nothing heavy bass

thanks so much!


----------



## Dsnuts

Been testing out Fiios earphone line up matching the sound output of the UTWS5. I have to say, really surprising results from of all earphones their FH5s. I think it sounds better out of the FTWS5 vs being wired. Surprising resolve, stage and dynamics from this pairing. This is over more expensive earphones connected to it including both Fiios own FH9 and FD7.


----------



## voicemaster

Luke Skywalker said:


> Hey guys how’s it going?  Hoping for some advice
> 
> What would be the best IEMs to use with the UTSW5 in the ~$1,000 range?
> 
> ...


Thieaudio Monarch MKII maybe?


----------



## voicemaster

Dsnuts said:


> Been testing out Fiios earphone line up matching the sound output of the UTWS5. I have to say, really surprising results from of all earphones their FH5s. I think it sounds better out of the FTWS5 vs being wired. Surprising resolve, stage and dynamics from this pairing. This is over more expensive earphones connected to it including both Fiios own FH9 and FD7.


I am also surprised by how well the separate AMP on the UTWS5 drive some of my hard to drive IEMs. I paired up my Variations and the UTWS5 drive it just as well as using wired connection. The UTWS5 also brings the Timeless to life wirelessly where some other bluetooth earhooks can drive it loudly but not full sounding (the bass is lacking).


----------



## xSDMx (Dec 27, 2021)

Returning my UTWS5. Lots of little issues that hopefully are just a QC defect with my pair and not widespread.

1) The earhook microphones don't work consistently. When they're not working, I have to disconnect and re-pair and that usually fixes them for that audio session.
2) Sometimes one of the earhooks won't turn off when docked in the case. Yes, I've tried cleaning the contacts. I've ensured that the earhooks are making a good electrical connection to the gold prongs. There is plenty of room in the case (SE846 are low profile). But, one out of every three times, one of the two earhooks won't turn off in the case, won't charge, and will keep trying to pair to my phone (surprising me with my audio cutting out when it flips from my current output device to the UTWS5 that is supposedly turned off).

From a SQ standpoint these are really great. But, I think they still need some time to bake.


----------



## Dsnuts

Been using my set for the past 3 week. I don't get any of the issues you have. I am leaning more toward a lemon in your case. I have had zero cut outs or disconnection issues. This being said I would have probably done the same thing.


----------



## erockg

xSDMx said:


> Returning my UTWS5. Lots of little issues that hopefully are just a QC defect with my pair and not widespread.
> 
> 1) The earhook microphones don't work consistently. When they're not working, I have to disconnect and re-pair and that usually fixes them for that audio session.
> 2) Sometimes one of the earhooks won't turn off when docked in the case. Yes, I've tried cleaning the contacts. I've ensured that the earhooks are making a good electrical connection to the gold prongs. There is plenty of room in the case (SE846 are low profile). But, one out of every three times, one of the two earhooks won't turn off in the case, won't charge, and will keep trying to pair to my phone (surprising me with my audio cutting out when it flips from my current output device to the UTWS5 that is supposedly turned off).
> ...


I'm having the same #2 issues.  I've reset, repaired, rebooted to see if that fixes the issue.  Not having mic issues... yet.  Also, seeing if turning the app off and only having one set of UTW5S paired at a time helps the connection/charging issues.


----------



## erockg (Dec 27, 2021)

FiiO said:


> If you don't mind to try the beta firmware with ambient mode added, I coud PM you.
> 
> Best regards


@FiiO any chance I can try this beta firmware (for iOS) too with ambient mode?  I'm having odd issues with random connections when in the case as well as random music pausing.  Maybe the beta fixes some bugs as well.  Thanks.


----------



## sgtbilko

I'd also be interested in when the utws5 is coming to the UK.

I'd also like to know when the UTWS5 will be updated with a customisable equalizer.

thanks in advance.


----------



## voicemaster

xSDMx said:


> Returning my UTWS5. Lots of little issues that hopefully are just a QC defect with my pair and not widespread.
> 
> 1) The earhook microphones don't work consistently. When they're not working, I have to disconnect and re-pair and that usually fixes them for that audio session.
> 2) Sometimes one of the earhooks won't turn off when docked in the case. Yes, I've tried cleaning the contacts. I've ensured that the earhooks are making a good electrical connection to the gold prongs. There is plenty of room in the case (SE846 are low profile). But, one out of every three times, one of the two earhooks won't turn off in the case, won't charge, and will keep trying to pair to my phone (surprising me with my audio cutting out when it flips from my current output device to the UTWS5 that is supposedly turned off).
> ...


I have 2 sets and none of the issue listed here happened to mine so far.


----------



## erockg

voicemaster said:


> I have 2 sets and none of the issue listed here happened to mine so far.


You're incredibly lucky.  I'm having odd random connect issues when I put both sets of mine in the case.  It's annoying.  I just quit the app so maybe that helps.  So far so good.  No mic issues here.


----------



## voicemaster

erockg said:


> You're incredibly lucky.  I'm having odd random connect issues when I put both sets of mine in the case.  It's annoying.  I just quit the app so maybe that helps.  So far so good.  No mic issues here.


I only use the app once when connected to my phone, but most of the time, I am connected to my win10 pc.


----------



## erockg

voicemaster said:


> I only use the app once when connected to my phone, but most of the time, I am connected to my win10 pc.


iOS 24/7 sadly.


----------



## xSDMx (Dec 27, 2021)

Android mobile. I shouldn't have to pair to a PC or force exit the mobile app that has vital controls (esp. with the upcoming ambient mode requiring the app) to workaround bugs. But it's a good set of data points for the FiiO product team to debug the issue.


----------



## voicemaster

I am also rotating between TRN BT20S pro + Mele, BT30 + KATO, AZ09 pro + T3 plus, UTWS5 + Timeless and UTWS5 + Variations. They all just connect to my USB bluetooth dongle connected to my pc as long as you turned off (usually by putting them into the case normally, but for UTWS5, you need to put the earhooks back to the case and close it) each before connecting another bluetooth earhooks.


----------



## FiiO

erockg said:


> I'm having the same #2 issues.  I've reset, repaired, rebooted to see if that fixes the issue.  Not having mic issues... yet.  Also, seeing if turning the app off and only having one set of UTW5S paired at a time helps the connection/charging issues.





erockg said:


> @FiiO any chance I can try this beta firmware (for iOS) too with ambient mode?  I'm having odd issues with random connections when in the case as well as random music pausing.  Maybe the beta fixes some bugs as well.  Thanks.


Dear friend,

Sorry about that. For the issue one, we have reported to the engineers for check and improve.
As for the beta firmware, would you mind finding an Android mobile phone for help? And we will try to release the new stable firmware soon.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO Willson

xSDMx said:


> Just have to say. I'm really loving the UTWS5. The microphone issue seems to be consistently resolved for me now which also seemingly fixed the Google Assistant bug. These are BY FAR the best earhook adapters I've used. And I've tried basically all of them. Nice work, @FiiO @FiiO Willson ! Hoping to see continued FW updates/improvements, but even as-is, really loving these and can confidently recommend them to others!


FW5 is expected to be available around May next year, and there are some problems that are still being tackled. I believe FW5 will be a very competitive product


----------



## erockg

FiiO Willson said:


> FW5 is expected to be available around May next year, and there are some problems that are still being tackled. I believe FW5 will be a very competitive product


May??? Wow.  That's pretty far off.  Will there be any firmware updates to the version you have out in the iOS Appstore?


----------



## soun1218

May be able to purchase from Japan.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mt3bUIk


----------



## voicemaster

soun1218 said:


> May be able to purchase from Japan.
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mt3bUIk


Ordered!! Thank you


----------



## FiiO Willson

erockg said:


> May??? Wow.  That's pretty far off.  Will there be any firmware updates to the version you have out in the iOS Appstore?


It is expected that in about 2 weeks, UTWS5 will release the firmware for ambient sound mode and game mode


----------



## Nick24JJ

@FiiO , this is the 3rd time I am asking, and at least one more person has asked: when will the UTWS5 be available on Amazon UK?


----------



## Nick24JJ

FiiO Willson said:


> It is expected that in about 2 weeks, UTWS5 will release the firmware for ambient sound mode and game mode


That sounds nice, re: game mode!  I am expecting my XBOX Series S tomorrow and it would be nice to see how it will function with the UTWS5. I am just an casual gamer


----------



## felix3650

Here are my findings so far on the beta firmware with ambient mode for these last 3 days:
- the mode works only when the UTWS5 is playing back something. There isn't a way to activate it otherwise.
- the adapter's "master" volume also controls the ambient mode volume indirectly. There is a volume control in the app for ambient mode but the volume of what the connected iem outputs is still controlled by the master volume.
- there's some digital processing going on that gives the sound a kinda non natural feeling. 
- one still tends to "shout" even if he hears his voice back. Probably the mic positions have to do with it.

Some suggestions for @FiiO if they can be implemented:
- create an option to activate ambient mode when nothing is playing on the UTWS5 (if the feature is enabled in the app).
- during a call have it lower the volume to a value specified by the user. One needs the ambient noise but not high as to be distracting from the call.
- have it turn off during music playback.


----------



## erockg

felix3650 said:


> Here are my findings so far on the beta firmware with ambient mode for these last 3 days:
> - the mode works only when the UTWS5 is playing back something. There isn't a way to activate it otherwise.
> - the adapter's "master" volume also controls the ambient mode volume indirectly. There is a volume control in the app for ambient mode but the volume of what the connected iem outputs is still controlled by the master volume.
> - there's some digital processing going on that gives the sound a kinda non natural feeling.
> ...


Shure has implemented the ambient feature flawlessly.  @FiiO needs to see what they did and emulate it.  Love the UTWS5 but if they get that ambient mode in there correctly, it'll up the ante.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Wow, that sounds really disappointing... I was really looking forward to the ambient mode feature.


----------



## erockg

C_Lindbergh said:


> Wow, that sounds really disappointing... I was really looking forward to the ambient mode feature.


I mean, it's beta, so maybe they'll tweak?


----------



## C_Lindbergh

erockg said:


> I mean, it's beta, so maybe they'll tweak?


Hopefully! Well see in 2 weeks I guess.


----------



## anethema

C_Lindbergh said:


> Hopefully! Well see in 2 weeks I guess.


This is also the third time they have said 2 weeks in this and the UTWS3 thread so it might be 2 weeks might be more !

That does sound pretty disappointing though. The main reason i need the ambient mode is to be able to never take the ear pieces out at work. I want to be able to pause playback and still hear people. 

The absolute last time I need an ambient mode is when music is playing that’s when I don’t want it haha. I need to be able to hear people when I pause the music and hold a conversation. @FiiO @FiiO Willson please make the ambient mode work whenever we want. Triple tap of the button or something to turn it off and on any time.


----------



## erockg

anethema said:


> This is also the third time they have said 2 weeks in this and the UTWS3 thread so it might be 2 weeks might be more !
> 
> That does sound pretty disappointing though. The main reason i need the ambient mode is to be able to never take the ear pieces out at work. I want to be able to pause playback and still hear people.
> 
> The absolute last time I need an ambient mode is when music is playing that’s when I don’t want it haha. I need to be able to hear people when I pause the music and hold a conversation. @FiiO @FiiO Willson please make the ambient mode work whenever we want. Triple tap of the button or something to turn it off and on any time.


Totally agree.


----------



## felix3650

Don't be disappointed guys. There is room for tweaking. Keep in mind this is still a beta firmware and things can change in the future 
I love my UTWS5. For on the go they've been great so far, driving my Volts nicely.
If Qualcomm adds LDAC, Fiio implements LHDC and some more tweaks/fine tunnings for ambient mode we have a real winner on our hands 



anethema said:


> This is also the third time they have said 2 weeks in this and the UTWS3 thread so it might be 2 weeks might be more !
> 
> That does sound pretty disappointing though. The main reason i need the ambient mode is to be able to never take the ear pieces out at work. I want to be able to pause playback and still hear people.
> 
> The absolute last time I need an ambient mode is when music is playing that’s when I don’t want it haha. I need to be able to hear people when I pause the music and hold a conversation. @FiiO @FiiO Willson please make the ambient mode work whenever we want. Triple tap of the button or something to turn it off and on any time.


If you pause the music you can "hear" with ambient mode on but it will stop after a while. I didn't time exectly the duration but I think it's around 5min of music inactivity.


----------



## anethema

felix3650 said:


> Don't be disappointed guys. There is room for tweaking. Keep in mind this is still a beta firmware and things can change in the future
> I love my UTWS5. For on the go they've been great so far, driving my Volts nicely.
> If Qualcomm adds LDAC, Fiio implements LHDC and some more tweaks/fine tunnings for ambient mode we have a real winner on our hands
> 
> ...


That’s not So bad. I usually use it because I’ve paused the music or audiobook and need to hear someone. If I want to use it for longer and all I need to do is play something to reenable it etc that’s fine too. 

Can you enable it without the app? I can only get the app to talk to my devices if I unpair and then pair with the app, and then only for that session haha.


----------



## xSDMx

anethema said:


> That’s not So bad. I usually use it because I’ve paused the music or audiobook and need to hear someone. If I want to use it for longer and all I need to do is play something to reenable it etc that’s fine too.
> 
> Can you enable it without the app? I can only get the app to talk to my devices if I unpair and then pair with the app, and then only for that session haha.


You currently need to be paired to a mobile device and using the mobile companion FiiO Control app to enable/disable or otherwise adjust ambient mode.


----------



## erockg

xSDMx said:


> You currently need to be paired to a mobile device and using the mobile companion FiiO Control app to enable/disable or otherwise adjust ambient mode.


Well that is awful.  That's how the Fostex TM2s worked.  Hated it.  It's not ergonomic at all.  Oh well.  I really can't seem them backtracking and figuring out another way to do it if they're already in beta.  But you know know I guess.


----------



## anethema

xSDMx said:


> You currently need to be paired to a mobile device and using the mobile companion FiiO Control app to enable/disable or otherwise adjust ambient mode.


Ya. I’ll just keep my fingers crossed they change that. The Shure adapters do an amazing job with transparency and UI. The TW2 at this point is such a nice product in comparison, but Fiio is so responsive on this forum and that’s so rare in a company that I really want to support them. 

Hopefully it all gets straightened out soon so I don’t have to buy a set of TW2 but wait and see !


----------



## xSDMx

For anyone that has the AliExpress AptX Adaptive dongle, QQ: does it keep its pairing history if you unplug the dongle from one device and plug into a different device? Use case would be switching the dongle from laptop to phone. Or does unplugging it effectively clear the pairing history?


----------



## ClieOS

xSDMx said:


> For anyone that has the AliExpress AptX Adaptive dongle, QQ: does it keep its pairing history if you unplug the dongle from one device and plug into a different device? Use case would be switching the dongle from laptop to phone. Or does unplugging it effectively clear the pairing history?


It doesn't care what source you are using (or switching) and will always connect to the last BT device every time it powered up (and go into pairing mode if it can't find the last BT device after a certain time).


----------



## helmutcheese

C_Lindbergh said:


> Just use a credit card, it's really easy to get your money back if you ever get scammed. At least with VISA, I've yet to test how Mastercard handles scammers.
> 
> I ordered straight away.


It was not in stock soon afterwards and now his store is on Holiday and currently unavailable.

Sound a but dodgy, and no shipping yet but he has 4 days to do so before I get refunded.

The issue is there is now other stores with it so it will be time wasted if he is/was a scammer.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

The ideal option for me with regards to ambient mode is for it to active whenever you press pause.


----------



## erockg

C_Lindbergh said:


> The ideal option for me with regards to ambient mode is for it to active whenever you press pause.


Yup, this is how the Shure TW2 Second Gen works.  It's delightful.


----------



## felix3650

I think it can be done. The fact that it activates during start of music playback or a call means it can be activated in reverse too. And the active time can be extended to 1h. If you have to talk for an hour it'll be more convenient to remove the iems 😝


----------



## eswng679 (Dec 29, 2021)

I've been looking into an Android solution for my Fiio UTWS5. My phone is currently an iPhone but I know that I am not taking advantage of all the features (e.g. adpX HD etc.) I've also read that even though the Amazon HD app says that I am playing 24 bits / 96 khz, it is not really the case on an iPhone. My search has led me to the LG V30. I am thinking of just using it as a method to stream Amazon HD or play downloaded tracks on Amazon to my UTWS5.

Has anyone had experiences with this phone as a hi-res Bluetooth streamer or DAP (via amp & wired IEMs)?


----------



## helmutcheese (Dec 29, 2021)

FYI aptX Adaptive falls back to basic aptX on devices that do not have aptX Adaptive Chipset, it does not play in aptX-HD like QUALCOMM made it sound like it did at launch.

FiiO would need to add the standalone aptX-HD Codec if the devices Chipset supports it and if not add another chip and there may not be space in TWS/Earloops, the B&W P14 Neckband was one of the first to support aptX Adaptive and also supports aptX-HD I assume as it has enough space to add the needed chipsets in the Neckband.

So when I used the P14's on my Moto Z2 Force (no aptX Adaptive support) I got aptX-HD and with all other aptX Adaptive TWS I have used I am stuck on aptX.


----------



## xSDMx

felix3650 said:


> I think it can be done. The fact that it activates during start of music playback or a call means it can be activated in reverse too. And the active time can be extended to 1h. If you have to talk for an hour it'll be more convenient to remove the iems 😝


Wishful thinking, IMHO. I suspect the implementation of ambient mode is relying on a quirk of the Qualcomm chipset where an active audio stream forces the microphones and dsp to be active for transparency mode. I suspect the design isn't intentional nor explicit given it's apparently similarly not possible to add a pairing mode option to the earhook button.


----------



## KittySneeze

Just got mine today, and love them. The one thing that stands out to me immediately vs the UTSW3 is the lower noise floor and the improved volume step adjustment. Makes using sensitive IEMs like my MEST Mk2 more convenient.

Overall, the build seems slightly improved to the UTSW3 as well. Notably, the case lid has a more  secure hinge so it does not open or close unintentionally. The buttons on the ear-hooks themselves are also have a more tactile click, which makes mis-clicks less prominent of an issue. This is especially nice when using the double-click function.


----------



## HipHopScribe (Dec 29, 2021)

eswng679 said:


> I've been looking into an Android solution for my Fiio UTWS5. My phone is currently an iPhone but I know that I am not taking advantage of all the features (e.g. adpX HD etc.) I've also read that even though the Amazon HD app says that I am playing 24 bits / 96 khz, it is not really the case on an iPhone. My search has led me to the LG V30. I am thinking of just using it as a method to stream Amazon HD or play downloaded tracks on Amazon to my UTWS5.
> 
> Has anyone had experiences with this phone as a hi-res Bluetooth streamer or DAP (via amp & wired IEMs)?



V30 won't work. You'll need a newer Android phone that supports Aptx Adaptive if that's the route you want to take. 

https://www.aptx.com/product-listin...ax]=2021/12/31&sort_by=created&sort_order=ASC

But just FYI there's no way to get Hi-res from any phone to the UTWS5 untouched. It's going through a lossy conversion process as soon as Bluetooth is involved regardless, so even if hi-res sounds better than CD quality (I'm doubtful), you're degrading the quality by using Bluetooth. Lossless hi-res is just not possible with Bluetooth at this point. Now whether you'll be able to hear any difference is debatable, but then maybe your iPhone is fine to begin with.


----------



## FiiO

Nick24JJ said:


> @FiiO , this is the 3rd time I am asking, and at least one more person has asked: when will the UTWS5 be available on Amazon UK?


Dear friend,

Sorry for the delay. We have arranged sending the UTWS5 to the seller in UK(Advanced MP3) last Saturday. You may contact the seller to check when he will receive and update in Amazon.

Best regards


----------



## eswng679

HipHopScribe said:


> V30 won't work. You'll need a newer Android phone that supports Aptx Adaptive if that's the route you want to take.
> 
> https://www.aptx.com/product-listin...ax]=2021/12/31&sort_by=created&sort_order=ASC
> 
> But just FYI there's no way to get Hi-res from any phone to the UTWS5 untouched. It's going through a lossy conversion process as soon as Bluetooth is involved regardless, so even if hi-res sounds better than CD quality (I'm doubtful), you're degrading the quality by using Bluetooth. Lossless hi-res is just not possible with Bluetooth at this point. Now whether you'll be able to hear any difference is debatable, but then maybe your iPhone is fine to begin with.


Awesome. This was the validation I was looking for. To my ears, my Moondrop Variations / FH7 sound amazing on the UTWS5 via AAC. Running 320kps on Spotify is already a big upgrade from the AirPod Pros previously. To be clear, I was always satisfied with how the UTWS5 sound but got caught up in trying to squeeze every last drop of performance out of my new unit.  I will just shut up and enjoy the music now =P

Thank you!


----------



## dannyking

Is this ambient mode available for ios or just android? I can't see to find it on my iphone.


----------



## erockg

eswng679 said:


> Awesome. This was the validation I was looking for. To my ears, my Moondrop Variations / FH7 sound amazing on the UTWS5 via AAC. Running 320kps on Spotify is already a big upgrade from the AirPod Pros previously. To be clear, I was always satisfied with how the UTWS5 sound but got caught up in trying to squeeze every last drop of performance out of my new unit.  I will just shut up and enjoy the music now =P
> 
> Thank you!


Completely agree about the Variations/UTWS5 setup.  I got my Variations yesterday and I'm in heaven.  Just amazing sound to my ears.


----------



## erockg

dannyking said:


> Is this ambient mode available for ios or just android? I can't see to find it on my iphone.


Unless they pushed the update out early, I think it's only beta for Android right now and you have to ask them directly for access.  It's supposedly coming out in a few weeks for both iOS and Android, although the implementation at this beta stage is mediocre compared to the Shure TW2.  Fingers crossed Fiio comes through.


----------



## dannyking

erockg said:


> Unless they pushed the update out early, I think it's only beta for Android right now and you have to ask them directly for access.  It's supposedly coming out in a few weeks for both iOS and Android, although the implementation at this beta stage is mediocre compared to the Shure TW2.  Fingers crossed Fiio comes through.


Thanks. Hopefully it turns out fine.  Do you think noise cancelling mode will ever be developed for true-wireless adapters in the future?


----------



## erockg

dannyking said:


> Thanks. Hopefully it turns out fine.  Do you think noise cancelling mode will ever be developed for true-wireless adapters in the future?


Great question.  I have yet to see any evidence, but you never know.  Would be pretty awesome.  That said, the passive isolation I get with the Variations/UTW5S setup and other IEMs work pretty great.


----------



## anethema

erockg said:


> Great question.  I have yet to see any evidence, but you never know.  Would be pretty awesome.  That said, the passive isolation I get with the Variations/UTW5S setup and other IEMs work pretty great.


i don’t think we will ever get active cancelling. The adapters need to know the exact innate frequency response of the attached IEM so it can generate a perfect counter wave. I don’t see that ever happening on a modular setup. Happy to be proven wrong though!


----------



## xSDMx

helmutcheese said:


> It was not in stock soon afterwards and now his store is on Holiday and currently unavailable.
> 
> Sound a but dodgy, and no shipping yet but he has 4 days to do so before I get refunded.
> 
> The issue is there is now other stores with it so it will be time wasted if he is/was a scammer.


Just FYI in case you need to reorder. My AptX Adaptive USB dongle shipped from seller "Wolfgo Store" within two days of payment. And they accept PayPal. I also ordered multiple USB-A female to USB-C male adapters from the "HOQO Store" to see what might fit my Pixel.

Separately, there is a high likelihood that the dongle might not work well for my set up (lots of BT devices around causing pairing chatter). If so, I'll sell it to another head-fier and pass on the audio love.


----------



## helmutcheese

Mine was shipped the other day, I got the Email.


----------



## Nick24JJ

I have received my UTWS5 two days ago, on the 30th of December, at long last, after waiting for it for more then 20 days! Purchased from FiiO's official store on AliExpress, they did their job right, but it got stuck on UK Customs for, like, 10 days. 

I am very happy I got it and very excited using it!  

It drives my 7Hz Timeless flawlessly, they fit inside the case perfectly and they sound great! Amazon Music Unlimited + some YouTube Vanced, aptX Adaptive on my phone. The fit on my ears is perfect, it's like the Timeless are glued on my ears. Everything works great! Bluetooth connectivity is excellent, in my house. I can leave my phone downstairs, in my office, and stream steadily upstairs, in the bedrooms. When it comes to call quality, I had a few WhatsApp calls with family and they can hear me crystal clear, like I am in the room next to them! I can hear them perfectly clearly, as well. I have not tried a call outside, yet.

Sonically, I am perfectly fine, truly satisfied, it can drive the Timeless really well! I have not tried, yet, my TRI I3. 

I am really happy and satisfied from my purchase! This combination beats, by far, anything else I have recently tried, like the Melomania 1+ (I still own the M1), the Technics EAH-AZ60, the FiiO FH5s, all of which are now returned and fully refunded. 

Thank you very much, @FiiO !!


----------



## helmutcheese

What was/can go wrong with FH5's (imbalance)?


----------



## sgtbilko

Nick24JJ said:


> I have received my UTWS5 two days ago, on the 30th of December, at long last, after waiting for it for more then 20 days! Purchased from FiiO's official store on AliExpress, they did their job right, but it got stuck on UK Customs for, like, 10 days.
> 
> I am very happy I got it and very excited using it!
> 
> ...


Am very interested in this. Do you mind sharing how much it cost including duties/shipping etc?


----------



## Nick24JJ

sgtbilko said:


> Am very interested in this. Do you mind sharing how much it cost including duties/shipping etc?


Certainly! 

￡ 122.66 = the total cost

Order date: Dec. 01 2021
Delivered: 2021-12-30
Shop name: MeiRui Audio Store (official FiiO store on AliExpress), because the UTWS5 is still not available on Amazon UK

Hope this helps


----------



## sgtbilko

Nick24JJ said:


> Certainly!
> 
> ￡ 122.66 = the total cost
> 
> ...


Thanks. Very useful to know.


----------



## BlazdiqFoods

Woohooo got it from taobao. Now i can play CODm with it😅


----------



## el-jorge

KittySneeze said:


> Just got mine today, and love them. The one thing that stands out to me immediately vs the UTSW3 is the lower noise floor and the improved volume step adjustment. Makes using sensitive IEMs like my MEST Mk2 more convenient.
> 
> Overall, the build seems slightly improved to the UTSW3 as well. Notably, the case lid has a more  secure hinge so it does not open or close unintentionally. The buttons on the ear-hooks themselves are also have a more tactile click, which makes mis-clicks less prominent of an issue. This is especially nice when using the double-click function.


Does it do justice to your mest?


----------



## xSDMx

BlazdiqFoods said:


> Woohooo got it from taobao. Now i can play CODm with it😅


What USB-C to USB-A adapters are those? They look super low profile. Were those included? Is the USB-C dongle now on AliExpress? I can only find the USB-A version.


----------



## BlazdiqFoods

xSDMx said:


> What USB-C to USB-A adapters are those? They look super low profile. Were those included? Is the USB-C dongle now on AliExpress? I can only find the USB-A version.


They were included with that purchase from taobao.
I saw usb A type on Aliexpress and asked seller if they had usb-c but they dont.


----------



## el-jorge

Audiowood said:


> Yes, but they are not recessed 2 pins. They are flat 2 pin.


What is the difference between recessed and flat 2 pin?


----------



## Luvdac

Just got my utws5's today along with the fiio bta30 pro trans receiver. Hooked up the bta30 pro to a zenstream via USB and the bta shows up as a connected dac in roon. I'm about to achieve my dream of walking around the house/ lounging in bed with my entire roon library on hand. Charge up the utws5's and un pin my moondrop Kato's from their cable.....only to find they DONT FIT.  The kato's pin holes are recessed and won't allow the earhook pins enough travel. Aaarrrgghhhh!
Hauled out my blon 05s' and thankfully they fit. So the dream is working out, just not with the Kato's. Buyer be warned! If your iems have recessed connectors, you might have a problem. Asides fom this considerable hiccup im pretty happy with the utws5.


----------



## Limitlesspace

Luvdac said:


> Just got my utws5's today along with the fiio bta30 pro trans receiver. Hooked up the bta30 pro to a zenstream via USB and the bta shows up as a connected dac in roon. I'm about to achieve my dream of walking around the house/ lounging in bed with my entire roon library on hand. Charge up the utws5's and un pin my moondrop Kato's from their cable.....only to find they DONT FIT.  The kato's pin holes are recessed and won't allow the earhook pins enough travel. Aaarrrgghhhh!
> Hauled out my blon 05s' and thankfully they fit. So the dream is working out, just not with the Kato's. Buyer be warned! If your iems have recessed connectors, you might have a problem. Asides fom this considerable hiccup im pretty happy with the utws5.


How long are the pins on utws5?


----------



## Nick24JJ (Jan 4, 2022)

Is anyone here using the UTWS5 2pin with the MoonDrop Blessing 2, Dusk? Does it sit/fit fully on it? How is the sound quality?


----------



## erockg

Nick24JJ said:


> Is anyone here using the UTWS5 with the MoonDrop Blessing 2, Dusk? Does it sit/fit fully on it? How is the sound quality?


I have the Moondrop Variations and running them with the MMCX to 2 Pin adapter on the MMCX FiiO UTWS5.  Absolutely loving it.  Been going back between the Variations and the Fiio FH9.


----------



## andjayik

do these not come in 2 pin connectors?


----------



## erockg

andjayik said:


> do these not come in 2 pin connectors?


They do.  I just opted for the MMCX and adapter for more flexibility.  Also, the 2 Pin version doesn't always fit the recessed 2 Pin IEM very well.


----------



## Nick24JJ

erockg said:


> I have the Moondrop Variations and running them with the MMCX to 2 Pin adapter on the MMCX FiiO UTWS5.  Absolutely loving it.  Been going back between the Variations and the Fiio FH9.


Thank you for your reply  

Actually, I meant to ask about the 2-pin variant of the UTWS5, I've edited my post, above. I already have the MMCX but what I am actually wondering is, how well and if, the MoonDrop Blessing 2 Dusk would fit on the 2 pin version. Are the Blessing similar like the KATO, when it comes to the connection?

And, which adapter are you using? How does it sit behind your ear, compared to without it?


----------



## kadinh

erockg said:


> I just opted for the MMCX and adapter for more flexibility.


same here, even though the majority of my IEMs are 2-pin.


----------



## andjayik

this aptx sound like the ldac quality? all i listen to is the sd card on the M11 ltd at the gym, Currently use the soundcore liberty pro 3


----------



## erockg

kadinh said:


> same here, even though the majority of my IEMs are 2-pin.


May want to get the MMCX and the adapter.  For my Moondrop Variations it's a muuuuuuch better fit.  They kept slipping out of the 2 Pin Fiio adapter because they have that ring at the bottom.  What a dumb design IMO.  Love the adapters though.  Have them and the TW2 and couldn't be happier.


----------



## erockg

Nick24JJ said:


> Thank you for your reply
> 
> Actually, I meant to ask about the 2-pin variant of the UTWS5, I've edited my post, above. I already have the MMCX but what I am actually wondering is, how well and if, the MoonDrop Blessing 2 Dusk would fit on the 2 pin version. Are the Blessing similar like the KATO, when it comes to the connection?
> 
> And, which adapter are you using? How does it sit behind your ear, compared to without it?


Just saw this and had replied above to someone else.  They did fit with my Moondrop, but because it's recessed, they didn't go all the way in and flush.  My right bud just kept slipping off.  I returned the 2 Pin version and now use only the MMCX version with this:  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XKWJK6T/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Pretty sure all the Moondrop IEMs are 2 Pin and slightly recessed, at least the ones I've tried. 

I had contemplated the Blessing 2 Dusk for a darker signature but went with the Variations for more sub-bass.  Couldn't be happier.  Plus they fit me like a glove even with the little adapter which added a few millimeters of length to the Fiio adapter.


----------



## kadinh

erockg said:


> May want to get the MMCX and the adapter.  For my Moondrop Variations it's a muuuuuuch better fit.  They kept slipping out of the 2 Pin Fiio adapter because they have that ring at the bottom.  What a dumb design IMO.  Love the adapters though.  Have them and the TW2 and couldn't be happier.


That’s what I did

MMCX utws5 and I have adapters


----------



## erockg

kadinh said:


> That’s what I did
> 
> MMCX utws5 and I have adapters


Ah, gotcha.  Read it wrong


----------



## andjayik

i have the *KZ ZS10 Pro will the pin version fit?*


----------



## Aramaki

erockg said:


> I have the Moondrop Variations and running them with the MMCX to 2 Pin adapter on the MMCX FiiO UTWS5.  Absolutely loving it.  Been going back between the Variations and the Fiio FH9.


Not sure if you have tried/owned the UTWS3, is the UTWS5 worth the extra cost?


----------



## erockg

Aramaki said:


> Not sure if you have tried/owned the UTWS3, is the UTWS5 worth the extra cost?


I’ve never had the last Gen but would go for the new version.  Wireless charging and better specs.


----------



## disastermouse

Mine is defective. It randomly connects to my phone when the case is closed. Nothing else matters because this makes it useless.


----------



## xSDMx

disastermouse said:


> Mine is defective. It randomly connects to my phone when the case is closed. Nothing else matters because this makes it useless.


I had the same issue and returned mine. I tested and it would happen even without an IEM attached, after cleaning the contacts thoroughly, and ensuring the earhooks were both well seated in the case, etc. For the few nights I tested, it was about a 50/50 chance that one of the two earhooks would do this and continually try to reconnect to my phone even when it should be off in the case and charging. The other frustrating side effect of this is that the earhook doesn't charge and you might not realize it until the next morning when you want to use it.


----------



## Verificateur

Two quick questions:
1) Do you need to max out the volume on the phone before using the volume increase/decrease buttons on the UTWS5 earpieces? In other words, any impact on sound quality if I use the phone’s volume instead?

2) Is there a way to shut off UTWS5 when outside of case? Or some other way around perhaps… use case — say I want to leave the UTWS5 connected to IEMs on the desk and shut it off somehow so I can use other Bluetooth headsets, without my phone constantly trying to connect to UTWS5.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## jeromekwok

Verificateur said:


> Two quick questions:
> 1) Do you need to max out the volume on the phone before using the volume increase/decrease buttons on the UTWS5 earpieces? In other words, any impact on sound quality if I use the phone’s volume instead?
> 
> 2) Is there a way to shut off UTWS5 when outside of case? Or some other way around perhaps… use case — say I want to leave the UTWS5 connected to IEMs on the desk and shut it off somehow so I can use other Bluetooth headsets, without my phone constantly trying to connect to UTWS5.
> ...



For your first question, I think the phone volume controls the power of the QCC5141 bluetooth receiver chip in the UTWS5.  The UTWS5 app and buttons control the AK4332 DAC chip in the UTWS5.  I find setting the phone volume control to 90%+ does not sound good for me.   I prefer setting the phone volume to 50-75% and the UTWS5 volume to 26-28.  You may try and see if it works for you.


----------



## erockg

disastermouse said:


> Mine is defective. It randomly connects to my phone when the case is closed. Nothing else matters because this makes it useless.





xSDMx said:


> I had the same issue and returned mine. I tested and it would happen even without an IEM attached, after cleaning the contacts thoroughly, and ensuring the earhooks were both well seated in the case, etc. For the few nights I tested, it was about a 50/50 chance that one of the two earhooks would do this and continually try to reconnect to my phone even when it should be off in the case and charging. The other frustrating side effect of this is that the earhook doesn't charge and you might not realize it until the next morning when you want to use it.


This is happening to me now, non-stop.  Driving me insane.  No charge issues, but constant issues with random connections when not in use.


----------



## andjayik

Would still like to know if the 2 pin connector version will fit my *KZ ZS10 Pro snuggly? I use Soundcore liberty 3 pro which sound fantastic and has ldac. I would like to know if this item would sound just as good with my iems first before i buy.*


----------



## James-uk (Jan 6, 2022)

I’ve just received my set, I’m not having a good user experience so far. I’ve managed to connect them to my iPhone and only the right ear is showing as connected in the app and no sound from the left side. I’ve tried a reset and I can’t even connect to them now.

I can’t get the case to flash red and white again. I’ve held the button down for 12 seconds and the earhooks flash but that’s it. Anyone got any ideas?

It shows both when it first connects and then it just shows the right one. Is that normal or should both battery indicators be displayed?

It just keeps saying power on over and over and each ear now and when I try to play music through them they aren’t shown in my devices.


----------



## Audiowood

andjayik said:


> Would still like to know if the 2 pin connector version will fit my *KZ ZS10 Pro snuggly? I use Soundcore liberty 3 pro which sound fantastic and has ldac. I would like to know if this item would sound just as good with my iems first before i buy.*


It can fit as the KZ ZS10 is similar to ultimate ears based on pic. But it wont fit snugly and you may need an adaptor. https://www.null-audio.com/products/ciem-diy-sockets


----------



## andjayik

thanks, now ldac versus aptx that they come with


----------



## Audiowood (Jan 6, 2022)

el-jorge said:


> What is the difference between recessed and flat 2 pin?


There are generally 4 types of 2 pins

1) Recessed 2 pin - like the old 64audio CIEM- There is a  rectangle cutout at the 2 pin. This is to ensure the 2 pin wont snap (this will not fit the UTWs5) 
2) Flush mount 2 pin - The 2 holes are flush (this is what UTWs5 can fit best)
3) Protruding 2 pins - This is where the 2 pin stick out and cover by a sleeves (like the KZ ZS 10) - Fit the UTWs5 but its ugly.
4) QDC 2 pins - Similar to protruding pins but it has a rounded edge. - Fit the UTWs5 but its ugly.

Most are 0.78mm but there are also 0.75mm. Like Audeze i3. they wont fit each other.


----------



## andjayik

again what about ldac vs the codec on these things? And whats so special about snap dragon sound?


----------



## James-uk

I’ve tried everything, these things connect to my phone but I am unable to actually play any music through them. Absolute garbage. Complete waste of money. That’s the last time I buy a fiio product. I can’t even return them realistically because they move come from china(Aliexpress). Oh well, that’ll teach me for going if the grid a little. 
Anyone tired the Shure TW adaptors?


----------



## xSDMx

James-uk said:


> I’ve tried everything, these things connect to my phone but I am unable to actually play any music through them. Absolute garbage. Complete waste of money. That’s the last time I buy a fiio product. I can’t even return them realistically because they move come from china(Aliexpress). Oh well, that’ll teach me for going if the grid a little.
> Anyone tired the Shure TW adaptors?


IMHO, there is no absolute perfect GOAT TWS earhook adapter on the market right now. But, if your IEMs fit the TW2 case (small IEMs, ideally negative profile like a Shure or Westone IEM), aren't super hard to drive, and you're OK with the big cumbersome TW2 charging case and lack of wireless Qi charging... the TW2 absolutely rock and have amazing attention to detail, usability, and quality control. After trying basically every other current earhook TWS adapter on the market, I'm very happy with my TW2.


----------



## James-uk

xSDMx said:


> IMHO, there is no absolute perfect GOAT TWS earhook adapter on the market right now. But, if your IEMs fit the TW2 case (small IEMs, ideally negative profile like a Shure or Westone IEM), aren't super hard to drive, and you're OK with the big cumbersome TW2 charging case and lack of wireless Qi charging... the TW2 absolutely rock and have amazing attention to detail, usability, and quality control. After trying basically every other current earhook TWS adapter on the market, I'm very happy with my TW2.


I’m using sennheiser IE900s and they are tiny so no issues with profile. I’m going to stick this fiio rubbish on eBay and give the Shure a go I think. Is there an audible noise floor floor (hiss) with the Shure? I tried their old Bluetooth adaptor a few years back and that has a loud hiss.


----------



## xSDMx (Jan 6, 2022)

James-uk said:


> I’m using sennheiser IE900s and they are tiny so no issues with profile. I’m going to stick this fiio rubbish on eBay and give the Shure a go I think. Is there an audible noise floor floor (hiss) with the Shure? I tried their old Bluetooth adaptor a few years back and that has a loud hiss.


IE900, very nice! I do suspect they will fit.

Re: noise. The noise floor, insofar as I can audibly detect with my SE846 is very quiet. No hiss that I can hear at near max volume.

One pro-tip: When you get the Shure Play app installed, they ask you to pick which Shure IEMs you are using. IIRC, this sets the volume levels, gain, etc. and would thus impact noise floor and maximum volume level. I'd look up the specs of the Shure models and see which best matches your IEMs re: impedance, sensitivity, etc. for best experience.


----------



## jeromekwok

James-uk said:


> I’ve just received my set, I’m not having a good user experience so far. I’ve managed to connect them to my iPhone and only the right ear is showing as connected in the app and no sound from the left side. I’ve tried a reset and I can’t even connect to them now.
> 
> I can’t get the case to flash red and white again. I’ve held the button down for 12 seconds and the earhooks flash but that’s it. Anyone got any ideas?
> 
> ...


It seems you are using a beta firmware. Most of us are using version 1.1


----------



## James-uk

jeromekwok said:


> It seems you are using a beta firmware. Most of us are using version 1.1


That’s strange, I wonder why that has happened. Are you using android or iOS? Maybe there is hope yet that a firmware update could save these.


----------



## Nick24JJ

From where can I check the firmware I have?

Also, I've observed that mine does not charge fully, to 100%
Specifically, I fully charge the case, I can tell because the main light on the front of the case is not pulsing anymore. Then I place the earhooks inside and I leave it overnight. In the morning, the charge level is less than 100%, usually around 97 - 98%. If I remove them and place them back in, they fully charge. I've done a factory reset, once, but it didn't fix the issue.

Anyone else observing something similar?
@FiiO , any ideas?


----------



## James-uk

Nick24JJ said:


> From where can I check the firmware I have?
> 
> Also, I've observed that mine does not charge fully, to 100%
> Specifically, I fully charge the case, I can tell because the main light on the front of the case is not pulsing anymore. Then I place the earhooks inside and I leave it overnight. In the morning, the charge level is less than 100%, usually around 97 - 98%. If I remove them and place them back in, they fully charge. I've done a factory reset, once, but it didn't fix the issue.
> ...


How did you do a factory reset? Is that pressing the button down for 12 seconds?


----------



## FiiO

Nick24JJ said:


> From where can I check the firmware I have?
> 
> Also, I've observed that mine does not charge fully, to 100%
> Specifically, I fully charge the case, I can tell because the main light on the front of the case is not pulsing anymore. Then I place the earhooks inside and I leave it overnight. In the morning, the charge level is less than 100%, usually around 97 - 98%. If I remove them and place them back in, they fully charge. I've done a factory reset, once, but it didn't fix the issue.
> ...


You could check the firmware version via the FiiO Control app. And please check whether the battery protection option is on? 





Best regards


----------



## FiiO

James-uk said:


> I’ve just received my set, I’m not having a good user experience so far. I’ve managed to connect them to my iPhone and only the right ear is showing as connected in the app and no sound from the left side. I’ve tried a reset and I can’t even connect to them now.
> 
> I can’t get the case to flash red and white again. I’ve held the button down for 12 seconds and the earhooks flash but that’s it. Anyone got any ideas?
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Please check whether you have remove the protector in the charging pins of the UTWS5 first. Then you could hold the button in the charging box for at least 15s to reset the UTWS5.
And as far as I learn, the MMCX connector of ie900 is special version which have higher height of female connector access section. Can the UTWS5 fit it well? 





Best regards


----------



## James-uk

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Please check whether you have remove the protector in the charging pins of the UTWS5 first. Then you could hold the button in the charging box for at least 15s to reset the UTWS5.
> And as far as I learn, the MMCX connector of ie900 is special version which have higher height of female connector access section. Can the UTWS5 fit it well?
> ...


I’m using my Shure 535 until I receiver the MMCX adaptor for the IE900. I have removed the charge pin cover.
Thank you for your help, I will try again today to see if I can get them to connect.


----------



## WB79

Used est112 with utws5. Very good. Now with Sony xba n3,  it's good! Really powerful utws5


----------



## theElk

andjayik said:


> again what about ldac vs the codec on these things? And whats so special about snap dragon sound?


The difference between ldac and aptX, aptX-HD, SBC and AAC was highlighted in a Dongletest from Amir at ASR. (sry, no link at hand)
If you heard the difference from ldac to aptX-HD with your library in any Setup, chances are great, you will hear it here also.
But this only counts for LDAC 990, the other quality levels of ldac are equal to aptX and aptX-HD or AAC. SBC is a little worse, but they all distort at one point in the spectrum some in the deep, some in the high regions. 
If you don' t get a CIEM-fit with something like a monarch and a high-res library or use them to walk around, there shouldn't be to obvious flaws with the provided specs. Clair worked grate on the UTWS5 but scaled with 4.4 on the m11+.


----------



## James-uk

They’re working!!! I just had another go at it and managed to get them to pair.


----------



## disastermouse

FiiO said:


> You could check the firmware version via the FiiO Control app. And please check whether the battery protection option is on?
> 
> 
> Best regards


Mine keeps booting into the app, then booting me back to the start with my UTWS5 disconnected again.


----------



## soun1218

My utws5 is ver1.3
What is the difference between ver1.1 and ver1.3?


----------



## andjayik

theElk said:


> The difference between ldac and aptX, aptX-HD, SBC and AAC was highlighted in a Dongletest from Amir at ASR. (sry, no link at hand)
> If you heard the difference from ldac to aptX-HD with your library in any Setup, chances are great, you will hear it here also.
> But this only counts for LDAC 990, the other quality levels of ldac are equal to aptX and aptX-HD or AAC. SBC is a little worse, but they all distort at one point in the spectrum some in the deep, some in the high regions.
> If you don' t get a CIEM-fit with something like a monarch and a high-res library or use them to walk around, there shouldn't be to obvious flaws with the provided specs. Clair worked grate on the UTWS5 but scaled with 4.4 on the m11+.


all i play is hi-res audio from sd card. I currently use Soundcore liberty 3 pro wireless buds which has ldac and they sound awesome


----------



## Nick24JJ

@FiiO my firmware version is 1.3, as well. Battery protection is set to OFF. I will test further and report.


----------



## litedrums

Is the beta firmware with ambient mode available for iOS already on request? Thanx.


----------



## erockg

litedrums said:


> Is the beta firmware with ambient mode available for iOS already on request? Thanx.


I asked, but they said no. This was a week ago.


----------



## Naderq

disastermouse said:


> Mine is defective. It randomly connects to my phone when the case is closed. Nothing else matters because this makes it useless.


This happens with my utws3. Glad to see it's still a problem


----------



## FiiO Willson

litedrums said:


> Is the beta firmware with ambient mode available for iOS already on request? Thanx.


We have just opened the internal test of ambient sound mode for domestic users, please wait patiently


----------



## voicemaster (Jan 8, 2022)

My bluetooth 5.2 usb dongles have just arrived today. I paired it up with my UTWS5 and they paired up pretty fast. The LED indicator on the dongle turn red which means it is connecting with AptX Adaptive. Pretty fast shipping from AE. I noticed an increase in range right away. It started to drop around 50ft away with multiple walls in between whereas my old USB dongle will drop outs around 25ft away.


----------



## erockg

FiiO Willson said:


> We have just opened the internal test of ambient sound mode for domestic users, please wait patiently


Eagerly anticipating its arrival!


----------



## voicemaster

xSDMx said:


> For anyone that has the AliExpress AptX Adaptive dongle, QQ: does it keep its pairing history if you unplug the dongle from one device and plug into a different device? Use case would be switching the dongle from laptop to phone. Or does unplugging it effectively clear the pairing history?


It does have memory of paired devices. I have 5 devices in rotation (BT20s pro, BT30, AZ09 pro and 2x UTWS5) and after turning off any bluetooth earhook "properly", then just grab whichever bluetooth earhook I want to use and it will connect to the dongle right away.


----------



## Nick24JJ (Jan 10, 2022)

So, today I checked a bit the battery and the charging of my UTWS5. Firmware v1.3

I started the playback, on my fully charged units, at 9:00 in the morning. Amazon Music Unlimited, aptX Adaptive, earbuds volume at 25, phone volume at 100%, driving my 7Hz Timeless. I was not wearing them on my ears and I had my phone in the next room all the time. At 14:00, they were at 1% and 3%, so it is around 5 hours of playback time for me, under these circumstances, something I find completely satisfactory because I am usually listening at volume max 23 or 24.

At 14:00, I placed them back into their, unplugged, fully charged case. I had it plugged into the USB port of my laptop for more than 3 hours, the front light was not pulsing anymore, so I am sure the case was fully charged.

At 15:05, the FiiO Control App was showing them both charged at 100%.

The only issue I've observed, so far, @FiiO , is that after leaving them inside their fully charged case overnight, one of them or both do not appear as fully charged in the morning. They might appear as 97% or 98% charged, one or both of them. If I will take them out and put them back in, they charge fully to 100%. Also, @FiiO , the UTWS5 still does not appear as available on Amazon UK.

I have yet to test how many times I can fully charge them without fully charging the case, but for now I am glad it works


----------



## ignusgraius

I received my UTWS5 units yesterday and paired them with my iPhone. Excellent experience so far! The 2-pin version fit my old JH16s perfectly. Hope to find a way of testing the more advanced Bluetooth codecs (maybe with a Bluetooth adapter on a PC?), but the AAC of iOS sounds surprisingly good to me.


----------



## gatorengineer

Can someone comment on how well these will drive a Campfire Andromeda?  Which connection option is required?


----------



## ignusgraius

gatorengineer said:


> Can someone comment on how well these will drive a Campfire Andromeda?  Which connection option is required?


Based on a web search it looks like you’d want the *MMCX version*. As far as how well they’ll drive your Campfire Andromedas, I don’t think you’ll have a problem with power; at 13 ohms, they have a lower impedance than my JH16s (18 ohms) which, to me, have ample output at a low volume. General consensus is that the FiiO UTWS5 produces plenty of power to drive most IEMs, which is definitely true in my case.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

+2 Months since I ordered my UTWS5 locally and still no ETA at my dealer… just another launch where I will need to cancel…


----------



## Mitch_maio

@FiiO Willson , my utws5 have fw 1.1 and app is saying i have the latest fw installed, can i have a fw 1.3 link or what's the difference between these versions?


----------



## kadinh (Jan 11, 2022)

disastermouse said:


> Mine keeps booting into the app, then booting me back to the start with my UTWS5 disconnected again.


exact same thing happening to me. UTWS5 is connected through ios settings app. i open FiiO app and UTWS5 shows disconnected. i click on them to connect, it shows details for <1s, then goes back to the main screen showing "disconnected".

i have done a reset on the hooks and case and deleted/reinstalled app, rebooted, and the same thing happens.

iOS 15.2
iPhone 13 Pro Max

Edit: did it 1 last time and finally connected


----------



## anethema

kadinh said:


> exact same thing happening to me. UTWS5 is connected through ios settings app. i open FiiO app and UTWS5 shows disconnected. i click on them to connect, it shows details for <1s, then goes back to the main screen showing "disconnected".
> 
> i have done a reset on the hooks and case and deleted/reinstalled app, rebooted, and the same thing happens.
> 
> ...


Same here. Have never been able to get the app to work except once where I reset everything and did the pairing through the app instead. And even then only worked for that one session. So I basically can’t use the app.


----------



## ignusgraius

anethema said:


> Same here. Have never been able to get the app to work except once where I reset everything and did the pairing through the app instead. And even then only worked for that one session. So I basically can’t use the app.


FWIW, I had the same problem when I first paired through Settings in iOS. Once I unpaired and used the app to initiate pairing (like you describe) I was able to use the app consistently. Sorry to hear it’s not working for you!

Just a thought… what if you deleted the UTWS5 from your iOS settings, deleted the FiiO app from your phone, reboot your phone, and then re-install the FiiO app?


----------



## AMerePerson

Nick24JJ said:


> Thank you for your reply
> 
> Actually, I meant to ask about the 2-pin variant of the UTWS5, I've edited my post, above. I already have the MMCX but what I am actually wondering is, how well and if, the MoonDrop Blessing 2 Dusk would fit on the 2 pin version. Are the Blessing similar like the KATO, when it comes to the connection?
> 
> And, which adapter are you using? How does it sit behind your ear, compared to without it?https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/635068659315900416/923028112214745088/IMG_6440.jpg







2Pin version works just fine with the Dusk


----------



## BlazdiqFoods

BlazdiqFoods said:


> Woohooo got it from taobao. Now i can play CODm with it😅


Bloody hell. Why doesnt the mic work if i use this bluetooth dongle?
Mic works if i use phone's bluetooth.
I use lg v30


----------



## xSDMx

BlazdiqFoods said:


> Bloody hell. Why doesnt the mic work if i use this bluetooth dongle?
> Mic works if i use phone's bluetooth.
> I use lg v30


Boo! It might be an audio only output stream and not negotiate A2DP/handset mode.


----------



## kadinh

I received the UTWS5 this week. They are very convenient and power the Ikko OH10 pretty well, but not so much with the IER Z1R. I am looking forward to ambient mode as well. I was talking on the phone and it seemed like the BT connection was cutting in and out despite my phone being less than 3 feet away from me in my line of sight.


----------



## slsmaster

I can’t decide between the UTWS5 and the BTR5, planning on using my Monarch MK2 on the go. Any suggestions? 

I am not expecting either of those two to perform like my iDSD Micro Signature, which I am using at home.


----------



## dmphile

kadinh said:


> I received the UTWS5 this week. They are very convenient and power the Ikko OH10 pretty well, but not so much with the IER Z1R. I am looking forward to ambient mode as well. I was talking on the phone and it seemed like the BT connection was cutting in and out despite my phone being less than 3 feet away from me in my line of sight.


Would love to hear your opinion of the OH10 vs Timeless paired with UTWS5 if you've had a chance to compare the two in terms of sound signature!


----------



## voicemaster

slsmaster said:


> I can’t decide between the UTWS5 and the BTR5, planning on using my Monarch MK2 on the go. Any suggestions?
> 
> I am not expecting either of those two to perform like my iDSD Micro Signature, which I am using at home.


Well if you want to go completely wire "less" than UTWS5 is the way to go. I don't have Monarch MK2 but I have Moondrop Variations and the UTWS5 drive it just fine.


----------



## andjayik

if it had ldac or aptxhd for my M11 ltd i would get one. Right now i will stick to my Liberty 3 pro buds that have ldac.


----------



## kadinh (Jan 13, 2022)

dmphile said:


> Would love to hear your opinion of the OH10 vs Timeless paired with UTWS5 if you've had a chance to compare the two in terms of sound signature!


I dont have the Timeless anymore, but have the Shuoer S12 on the way (as well as the CCA CRA). I have heard the Timeless are very easy to drive, so they should sound fine with the UTWS5.

I have no complaints with the sound of the OH10. I havent done an A/B yet with the UTWS5 and the Topping L30/E30 I use at work, but I didn't notice any major differences when I switch casually between them.

EDIT: i tested the U5 and the Topping stack with the OH10 for a few minutes. Topping seemed to have a more open soundstage, U5 felt more intimate, but both were still enjoyable.


----------



## FiiO Willson

kadinh said:


> EDIT: i tested the U5 and the Topping stack with the OH10 for a few minutes. Topping seemed to have a more open soundstage, U5 felt more intimate, but both were still enjoyable.


Hello,
You mean Topping stack?
Which model is this and do you have a link?


----------



## maof

Is the MMCX connector on the UTWS5 relatively easy to detach from the ear piece?  My old Fiio F9 Pro is attached to the stock cable (also MMCX) and it was extremely difficult to detach. I read that it was a common issue with Fiio MMCX connectors.

I'm interested in attaching the UTWS5 to my JVC FDX1.  Has anyone tried this combo and care to comment?

Thanks.


----------



## Dsnuts

Use your fingernails and press between the UTWS5 and earphones they are attached to. No tool needed. Never pull your earphone from the arms. Use the fingernail wedge method.


----------



## Nick24JJ

@FiiO , @FiiO Willson

The battery indicators in the FiiO Control App do not show the earhooks as fully charged, even after an entire night inside a fully charged case. It must be a problem with the App, because if I take them out and place them right back into the case, the battery levels rise up to 100% straight away. Otherwise one or both are showing as charged up to 95, 97 or 98%

Also, when will the UTWS5 become available on Amazon UK? Until this moment, it does not appear at all.


----------



## kadinh

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello,
> You mean Topping stack?
> Which model is this and do you have a link?


Topping L30 amp / E30 dac

Topping Website


----------



## James-uk (Jan 15, 2022)

This has opened my mind to a wireless future. Considering in the next few years we will have lossless Bluetooth or another wireless standard, even as it stands now playing lossy aac, this sounds 95% as good as wired imo.
Unbelievable how far things have come. I’ve got a wireless IE900 and it’s blowing my mind.


----------



## cracksquirrels

First ever device that I don't hate bluetooth. Incredible achievement. Thank you so much, @FiiO - your devices have brought me listening pleasure for many many years!!!

Two questions:

* Is the ambient sounds firmware update imminent?
* Will it work when music is paused (if it only works with music on that is kind of pointless)

Sending love from UK


----------



## FiiO

Nick24JJ said:


> @FiiO , @FiiO Willson
> 
> The battery indicators in the FiiO Control App do not show the earhooks as fully charged, even after an entire night inside a fully charged case. It must be a problem with the App, because if I take them out and place them right back into the case, the battery levels rise up to 100% straight away. Otherwise one or both are showing as charged up to 95, 97 or 98%
> 
> Also, when will the UTWS5 become available on Amazon UK? Until this moment, it does not appear at all.


Dear friend,

Is the battery pretection option on at that time?

Best regards


----------



## Nick24JJ

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Is the battery pretection option on at that time?
> 
> Best regards


No, the battery protection is always OFF, in my unit. One time only, I've turned it ON and then back OFF, right away. It is always set to OFF.


----------



## ronfifer

Anyone knows of a bluetooth receiver like the Fiio Btr3k which we can connect our stereo headphones to that can also receive a 5.1 signal and output an HRTF-embedded stereo stream? Just like dolby atmos for headphones does on PC.


----------



## ac3knight (Jan 17, 2022)

ronfifer said:


> Anyone knows of a bluetooth receiver like the Fiio Btr3k which we can connect our stereo headphones to that can also receive a 5.1 signal and output an HRTF-embedded stereo stream? Just like dolby atmos for headphones does on PC.


Sound Blaster GC7 is a desktop mixer DAC able to receive a 5.1 signal via optical-in (also has a Dolby Digital decoder) or via USB-C (when connected to a Windows PC - believe the GC7 identifies itself as a 7.1 external sound card in this case).

It has two DSP modes - surround (simulates 7.1 audio) and SXFI (holographic mode). SXFI mode feels as though you are watching a movie in a cinema without sound being "stuck in your head" with head/earphones on. This mode is first setup using pics or your ears (taken via mobile phone) and mapped to optimised holographic effect.

You'll need a separate Bluetooth transmitter though to plug into the GC7's headphone-out port.

I have a GC7 + Avantree bluetooth transmitter combo that I use to watch movies with my Bluetooth earbuds. Works great to get holographic audio.


----------



## ronfifer

Thanks but that's too much of a hassle to setup in the livingroom. I already have the BTR3K which takes me 60% there, just need it to be able to receive 5.1 signal via bluetooth and convert it to HRTF stereo. I wonder if such bluetooth receiver exists. 

I even wonder if 5.1 sound can be transmitted via bluetooth?


----------



## CrocodileDundee

xSDMx said:


> Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> I'm bummed out and I guess I'm going to have to skip the UTWS5. Which sucks because literally everything else about the UTWS5 looks amazing. I raised this same concern multiple times for the UTWS3 as well and was hoping my feedback would have been incorporated.
> 
> ...


Have we had any extra development into this case @FiiO ?


----------



## ClieOS

ronfifer said:


> I even wonder if 5.1 sound can be transmitted via bluetooth?


The answer is 'no'. Bluetooth is strictly stereo (and mono) only.


----------



## dmphile

I would love to see multipoint pairing on the UTWS5 in a firmware update.


----------



## ItzMar

James-uk said:


> This has opened my mind to a wireless future. Considering in the next few years we will have lossless Bluetooth or another wireless standard, even as it stands now playing lossy aac, this sounds 95% as good as wired imo.
> Unbelievable how far things have come. I’ve got a wireless IE900 and it’s blowing my mind.


Can i get a link to the right angle adapter your using?


----------



## James-uk

ItzMar said:


> Can i get a link to the right angle adapter your using?


￡26.75  8％ Off | Super Mini MMCX/0.78MM Female To Sennheiser IE300/IE900 Headphone Conversion Pin Conversion Head Adapter
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqzCTSY


----------



## Naderq

maof said:


> Is the MMCX connector on the UTWS5 relatively easy to detach from the ear piece?  My old Fiio F9 Pro is attached to the stock cable (also MMCX) and it was extremely difficult to detach. I read that it was a common issue with Fiio MMCX connectors.
> 
> I'm interested in attaching the UTWS5 to my JVC FDX1.  Has anyone tried this combo and care to comment?
> 
> Thanks.


I've been using jvc fdx1 with utws3 for months now. Great combo. I use the wavelet app to get EQ and bass. 

I just got the utws5 today and it sounds great with the same IEMs.


----------



## dmphile (Jan 18, 2022)

I am getting a weird bug now with the UTWS5. While the adapters are charging in the case, they sometimes still try to connect to my DAP or smartphone. It's happened a few times last night while they were charging.

EDIT: I'm also experiencing another bug where the adapters are in the case but stop charging for some reason??? The lights go on when I initially set them in to show that they are connected to the pins and charging but as soon as I close the case, the lights go off and it stops charging. 

EDIT 2: I just checked the manual and it says that the lights  go off after 15 secs and they are still charging but I know that's not the case because when I take them out and check battery life, they are not fully charged even after several hours.


----------



## Sogekingu

AMerePerson said:


> 2Pin version works just fine with the Dusk


I'm curious, do the pins fit well or is there any wobble? In the picture it looks like the pins don't insert the whole way due to the CNC plate... Also, do the dusks fit in the charging case? 

I have been wondering if I should get the mmcx version with a mmcx to 2pin just incase.


----------



## erockg

Sogekingu said:


> I'm curious, do the pins fit well or is there any wobble? In the picture it looks like the pins don't insert the whole way due to the CNC plate... Also, do the dusks fit in the charging case?
> 
> I have been wondering if I should get the mmcx version with a mmcx to 2pin just incase.


I actually have issues with my Moondrop Variations and this adapter (both the UTWS5 and UTWS3).  One bud slips out very easily, so proceed with caution.  The Fiio adapters have metal sheath at the bottom that prevents them from inserting as deep as they should with the recessed Moondrop IEMs.


----------



## voicemaster

Sogekingu said:


> I'm curious, do the pins fit well or is there any wobble? In the picture it looks like the pins don't insert the whole way due to the CNC plate... Also, do the dusks fit in the charging case?
> 
> I have been wondering if I should get the mmcx version with a mmcx to 2pin just incase.


I paired my Variations with 2pin model of UTWS5 and the 2pin doesn't sit flush to the 2pin socket on the IEM because the socket is a little bit recessed. There are a slight wobble. The Variations fit just fine in the case (there are still plenty of space). If you can find a mini mmcx to 2pin B pin style, it will fit Moondrop IEMs better.


----------



## voicemaster

erockg said:


> I actually have issues with my Moondrop Variations and this adapter (both the UTWS5 and UTWS3).  One bud slips out very easily, so proceed with caution.  The Fiio adapters have metal sheath at the bottom that prevents them from inserting as deep as they should with the recessed Moondrop IEMs.


Mine too. The right side is very easily detached while the left one is like glued together.


----------



## erockg

voicemaster said:


> Mine too. The right side is very easily detached while the left one is like glued together.


That's odd, mine is exactly the same issue.  I wound up getting a micro MMCX to 2 Pin adapter and pair them with my Shure TW2s with no issues.  Change the setting for to something that needs more power, the Aonic 3 and boom!  Love it.


----------



## dmphile

Another update. If I leave the lid open, the lights stay on and the buds continue to charge without trying to connect to my DAP / Smartphone. But as soon as I close the lid, the lights go off and it tries to connect again.


----------



## erockg

dmphile said:


> Another update. If I leave the lid open, the lights stay on and the buds continue to charge without trying to connect to my DAP / Smartphone. But as soon as I close the lid, the lights go off and it tries to connect again.


You talking about the UTWS5s?  Yes, this happens.  They're supposed to disconnect and turn off when you close the lid, turn on and connect when you open the lid.  It's a debacle for me.


----------



## Capunk

Fit my U12T very well


----------



## FiiO

CrocodileDundee said:


> Have we had any extra development into this case @FiiO ?


Dear friend,

I have reported your feedback to the engineers. As you can see, the UTWS5 has 3 sets of buttons control now. But if the requirement about this function is large, we will try to add for the UTWS5.

Best regards


----------



## sgtbilko

@FiiO I'm aware you are making some changes to the UTWS5 app and wanted to add my support for introducing custom EQ. I have the UTWS3 and it's only bad point is no custom EQ.

I'd also like to see the ability to have multiple custom EQs if possible. For me, this would be a competitive game changer.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> I have reported your feedback to the engineers. As you can see, the UTWS5 has 3 sets of buttons control now. But if the requirement about this function is large, we will try to add for the UTWS5.
> 
> Best regards


Thank you.

My interest is majorly on switching devices without the need of reaching for the pairing button on the case.

Typical example is the use for meetings and music and using the usual Airpod Pro. I can switch between my Win PC and iPhone anytime while wearing them, in just a sec. Similar request as the guy.


----------



## cracksquirrels

sgtbilko said:


> @FiiO I'm aware you are making some changes to the UTWS5 app and wanted to add my support for introducing custom EQ. I have the UTWS3 and it's only bad point is no custom EQ.
> 
> I'd also like to see the ability to have multiple custom EQs if possible. For me, this would be a competitive game changer.


It would be pretty cool to have custom EQs that took into account your IEMs tuning like that android app does.

Also ambient mode that is on all the time


----------



## dmphile

erockg said:


> You talking about the UTWS5s?  Yes, this happens.  They're supposed to disconnect and turn off when you close the lid, turn on and connect when you open the lid.  It's a debacle for me.


Yes, it works on and off sometimes but has been super finicky lately. When I close the lid and come back several hours later and take them out, I realize that they haven't been charging at all so something weird is going on.


----------



## haweckO (Jan 19, 2022)

Hi guys,
how can I check battery level on UTWS5 case?
in Fiio control app I can see only L&R earhooks battery levels

EDIT: sorry,  I already found it in manual: Quick Start Guide


----------



## AMerePerson

Sogekingu said:


> I'm curious, do the pins fit well or is there any wobble? In the picture it looks like the pins don't insert the whole way due to the CNC plate... Also, do the dusks fit in the charging case?
> 
> I have been wondering if I should get the mmcx version with a mmcx to 2pin just incase.


I think the pins are long enough to prevent wobble. They definitely fit in the case.


----------



## kadinh

Sogekingu said:


> I have been wondering if I should get the mmcx version with a mmcx to 2pin just incase.


this is what i do and things have been fine.


----------



## ignusgraius

*Ambient mode now accessible for iOS!*

I just confirmed that the new FiiO Control app that was released yesterday supports control for “Game Mode” and “Ambient sound” on the UTWS5. Ambient mode is surprisingly sensitive if I crank the volume.


----------



## ac3knight

Don't see these functions yet available for Android. @FiiO Willson would these features be available for Android soon?


----------



## ignusgraius

ac3knight said:


> Don't see these functions yet available for Android. @FiiO Willson would these features be available for Android soon?


If you’re on Android you can already request the beta firmware from @FiiO – I requested the beta firmware but I couldn’t actually control the new features with my iPhone until this update.


----------



## cracksquirrels (Jan 20, 2022)

ignusgraius said:


> *Ambient mode now accessible for iOS!*
> 
> I just confirmed that the new FiiO Control app that was released yesterday supports control for “Game Mode” and “Ambient sound” on the UTWS5. Ambient mode is surprisingly sensitive if I crank the volume.


Hmm, how did you get firmware update to 1.38? I just got new app and am on 1.3 and it says I'm on latest firmware 

Does ambient mode work when paused now?

Edit: After mashing upgrade it seems to be updating now! Exciting 

Edit 2: It seems to have downgraded me to 1.1 and won't upgrade again saying I am on the latest firmware - surely a bug? Any ideas what's going on @FiiO ? Could you possibly send me a bin file of whatever is the latest (beta) firmware?


----------



## nickgoldman

@FiiO Willson @FiiO is it possible to get the beta firmware for the UTWS5 please?

Thanks
Nick


----------



## ignusgraius

cracksquirrels said:


> Hmm, how did you get firmware update to 1.38? I just got new app and am on 1.3 and it says I'm on latest firmware
> 
> Does ambient mode work when paused now?
> 
> ...


In my limited experience, it seems when I hit pause that ambient mode gets muted for half a second and then returns. I haven’t timed it to see how long I can use it while paused, but I imagine it’s set by the “timeout” option? E.g., 5 minutes, 30 minutes, etc.

“Game mode” feels slightly more responsive as well (maybe going from 100ms to 20ms latency let’s say), but I barely tested that feature.

Love the UTWS5!


----------



## andjayik

i would be all over these if they had ldac or apthd  that worked with the M11 ltd


----------



## kadinh

mine is having problems even connecting to my phone...again. i'll just have to wait for the update.


----------



## cracksquirrels

Oh wow, whacking up ambient mode to full is bizarre, it’s like my ears are augmented and in a pub setting when the bar staff start bashing something for some reason it’s absolutely TERRIFYING.

It’s so weird hearing the world in real time through the mics. Shame they aren’t higher quality but it’s still very interesting and trippy. I feel like god damn Spider-Man.


----------



## FiiO

nickgoldman said:


> @FiiO Willson @FiiO is it possible to get the beta firmware for the UTWS5 please?
> 
> Thanks
> Nick


The 1.38 beta firmware could be downloaded via this link: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1iwEznpCSwoG_r-jFJJ5OKcJGo8C6bV6T?usp=sharing
And you could update the firmware via the 2.8 version FiiO control app.

Best regards


----------



## dannyking

I tried updating my fiio control on my IOS (iphone 13) but it still shows version 1.3. Nothing has changed, no ambient or game mode. Is there something I'm doing wrong?


----------



## ignusgraius

dannyking said:


> I tried updating my fiio control on my IOS (iphone 13) but it still shows version 1.3. Nothing has changed, no ambient or game mode. Is there something I'm doing wrong?


FiiO Control app should be 1.1.4 – once you have the updated app you can download the .bin firmware file that @FiiO provided above and manually update your UTWS5 to this *beta* firmware.


----------



## Capunk

I’m not able to connect Fiio Control App (1.1.4 ios) to UTWS5, been disconnecting/reconnect and re paired multiple times, but the app just prompt me back to the device selection.

Any solution?


----------



## slsmaster (Jan 22, 2022)

Capunk said:


> I’m not able to connect Fiio Control App (1.1.4 ios) to UTWS5, been disconnecting/reconnect and re paired multiple times, but the app just prompt me back to the device selection.
> 
> Any solution?


Yes, delete the UTWS5 from your phones bluetooth settings, keep bluetooth on. Reinstall the FiiO Control App but don't start it yet. Put both Hooks back in the case, hold the button in the case for 15secs, ignore the led flashing white-red and keep holding until the led on the case turns of, then let go of the button. After a few seconds the led should start to flash white-red again. Go into the FiiO Control App, grand all permissions and wait till it finds the UTWS5 (you can click on the refresh button in the App to find it, if it doesn't do it on its own). Once it has been found, click on it. Accept all pairing requests.


----------



## slsmaster

I have recieved my UTWS5 a few days ago but sadly had to RMA it to FiiO DE Shop  The right hook was missing all its base or gave no sound at all when being moved just slightly. After some further digging I found the issue to be the flexible part of the ear hook, when moved/bend slightly it was exhibiting the issue. My left unit was fine. When swapping the right hook to the left IEM the problem persisted. I was using the UTWS5 with my ThieAudio Monarch MK2 for two days (2 Pin Version). 
But let me tell you guys, for the few moments when it did work normally it sounded PHENOMENAL for a true wireless BT solution! It came very close to my wired iFi IDSD Signature. There only seemed to be a mild loss in detail due to AAC (I use an iPhone). But dynamics + noise floor are simply fantastic! Also more then enough volume!

I hope my replacement unit is here quickly, can't wait to get my UTWS5 back!


----------



## Nick24JJ

Hey guys, anyone else here observing this issue?

So, if you'll leave the earhooks inside a fully charged case for hours, like overnight, do they both appear as 100% charged, in the morning? Mine, very rarely appear as such. They usually appear as charged up to 97% - 98%, something like that. I've reported this here, twice, and all I was asked by @FiiO , was IF I have the battery saver ON, well I am not. Are you observing the same charging behavior? Hoping this will get resolved on the next firmware update.

This period, I am using my UTWS5 with my TRI I3, instead of their dedicated pair of 7Hz Timeless. The TRI I3 fit nicely inside the case and they sound decent. They sound OK, I do not feel I am missing a lot, compared to listening to them with my Qudelix 5K. Anyways, I am satisfied, I am just trying them a bit. The main IEM for my UTWS5 will be the 7Hz Timeless, which sounds fantastic, especially with the SpinFit 100+ tips.


----------



## slsmaster

Nick24JJ said:


> Hey guys, anyone else here observing this issue?
> 
> So, if you'll leave the earhooks inside a fully charged case for hours, like overnight, do they both appear as 100% charged, in the morning? Mine, very rarely appear as such. They usually appear as charged up to 97% - 98%, something like that. I've reported this here, twice, and all I was asked by @FiiO , was IF I have the battery saver ON, well I am not. Are you observing the same charging behavior? Hoping this will get resolved on the next firmware update.
> 
> This period, I am using my UTWS5 with my TRI I3, instead of their dedicated pair of 7Hz Timeless. The TRI I3 fit nicely inside the case and they sound decent. They sound OK, I do not feel I am missing a lot, compared to listening to them with my Qudelix 5K. Anyways, I am satisfied, I am just trying them a bit. The main IEM for my UTWS5 will be the 7Hz Timeless, which sounds fantastic, especially with the SpinFit 100+ tips.


Yes I also observed this, could be that the battery percentage is somehow being reported incorrectly to the phone? However "Battery Saver" seems to work as expected, keeping the UTWS5 at around 80%-75% max.


----------



## slsmaster

@FiiO Willson @FiiO what does Game mode actually do to reduce lag? Is it turning of some features to reduce the latency, like on an TV game mode?


----------



## Nick24JJ

slsmaster said:


> Yes I also observed this, could be that the battery percentage is somehow being reported incorrectly to the phone?


Yes, I believe it is that, because if I take them out and put them right back inside the case, the level rises to 100% straight away.


----------



## felix3650

slsmaster said:


> @FiiO Willson @FiiO what does Game mode actually do to reduce lag? Is it turning of some features to reduce the latency, like on an TV game mode?


Probably reducing the audio data-rate to compensate for the lag created by transmitting bigger data packets. Something like negotiating a compromise between the phone/laptop and the UTWS5 to cap the data-rate and reduce the latency. Once your're focused on gaming or watching a movie you don't focus as much on the audio part thus a lower bitrate will produce a slightly lower sound but keep the latency at an acceptable level.


----------



## Norakthes (Jan 22, 2022)

@FiiO @FiiO Willson Is there a possibility for Active Noise Cancelling in a future firmware update? Possibly by modifying the code for ambient mode to invert the incomming waveforms, or is the MCU inherently not fast enough to do those kind of calculations in real-time?


----------



## slsmaster

Guys, do any of you use the UTWS5 with APTX Adaptive? If yes, which phone are you using? I am thinking of switching from iPhone to an Android phone with APTX Adaptive, I was thinking about an OnePlus 9 Pro, as they dropped in price quite a bit. But unfortunately it doesn’t seem to support APTX Adaptive anymore, although the 8T did.

Also did anyone compare the difference between AAC on an iPhone, which has a very good AAC implementation, to an APTX Adaptive Android phone?


----------



## Pcppps

slsmaster said:


> Guys, do any of you use the UTWS5 with APTX Adaptive? If yes, which phone are you using? I am thinking of switching from iPhone to an Android phone with APTX Adaptive, I was thinking about an OnePlus 9 Pro, as they dropped in price quite a bit. But unfortunately it doesn’t seem to support APTX Adaptive anymore, although the 8T did.
> 
> Also did anyone compare the difference between AAC on an iPhone, which has a very good AAC implementation, to an APTX Adaptive Android phone?


I use an old xperia 1.  To be honest I cant reli tell the difference between aac and aptx adaptive.


----------



## Nokduangrach

voicemaster said:


> Fit just fine on mine.
> 
> They kinda match with each other lol.
> Sounds awesome too.


Excuse me, I am planning to buy Timeless to pair with my utws3 . However, I am not quite sure that I can wear this set for running (1 hour a day) .Please you kindly tell whether they are suitable for that or not? Thank you very much.


----------



## DeJaVu

ClieOS said:


> Got this little BT Audio USB dongle from Taobao because it is one of the first I ever saw with aptx Adaptive support (with Qualcomm QCC3040 inside) - and it kinda wow me immediately after first use. Audio is clear and most importantly video has minimum to almost no lag - all under aptx Adaptive as confirmed by the LED color on the adapter itself. Impressed.


I see it also has HD written on it, so have you tested does also aptx HD works?
Does it support HSP/HFP ?


----------



## Pandaemonaeon

Does anyone know where I could buy this in Southeast Asia online? It's out of stock everywhere.


----------



## voicemaster

Nokduangrach said:


> Excuse me, I am planning to buy Timeless to pair with my utws3 . However, I am not quite sure that I can wear this set for running (1 hour a day) .Please you kindly tell whether they are suitable for that or not? Thank you very much.


I haven't tried running with it, but I don't see any problem using it for running.


----------



## ipaddy

goodwin said:


> @FiiO Willson
> Any chance that UTWS5 will get LDAC in the feature? Or this is not possible?
> Currently using my lovely BTR5, but want to go away from the wire at all. And LDAC support is the show-stopper for me, i'll have to stay with btr5 until somebody will release tws adapters with ldac (going to use with FH7)


The question is, how does the sound of the UTWS5 compare with that from BTR5 2021? Assume plugged into a FH5s.


----------



## andjayik

goodwin said:


> @FiiO Willson
> Any chance that UTWS5 will get LDAC in the feature? Or this is not possible?
> Currently using my lovely BTR5, but want to go away from the wire at all. And LDAC support is the show-stopper for me, i'll have to stay with btr5 until somebody will release tws adapters with ldac (going to use with FH7)


only thing stopping me from buying them. I will use the M11 ltd only and for that would like the ldac


----------



## Nokduangrach

Pandaemonaeon said:


> Does anyone know where I could buy this in Southeast Asia online? It's out of stock everywhere.


Fiio Utws5 ? Holysai is the official dealer in Thailand ; you can find on Shoppee or Lazada.


----------



## slsmaster

andjayik said:


> only thing stopping me from buying them. I will use the M11 ltd only and for that would like the ldac


For the brief period I had them, they sounded amazing even with AAC on my iPhone (which is not the preferred setup). I think FiiO made the right choice using APTX Adaptive, as this is the only codec supporting dynamic bitrates (not static presets like LDAC) making it more suitable for environments with a lot of interference (e.g. on the train) without sacrificing to much resolution. LDAC is very HQ in its higher presets but the range/reliability kind of sucks.


----------



## voicemaster

slsmaster said:


> For the brief period I had them, they sounded amazing even with AAC on my iPhone (which is not the preferred setup). I think FiiO made the right choice using APTX Adaptive, as this is the only codec supporting dynamic bitrates (not static presets like LDAC) making it more suitable for environments with a lot of interference (e.g. on the train) without sacrificing to much resolution. LDAC is very HQ in its higher presets but the range/reliability kind of sucks.


The benefit of AptX adaptive is lower latency especially crucial when watching video or playing games. For listening to music only, LDAC will be the best, with AptX and AptX adaptive not having that much difference.


----------



## slsmaster (Jan 25, 2022)

voicemaster said:


> The benefit of AptX adaptive is lower latency especially crucial when watching video or playing games. For listening to music only, LDAC will be the best, with AptX and AptX adaptive not having that much difference.


Sorry but that’s only partly true. APTX Adpatives main benefit is, that it can dynamically switch between what was known as APTX HD (higher Bitrate) and APTX LL (lower Bitrate, less lag). Basically it has presets like LDAC also has (LDAC has different static Bitrate presets), but unlike LDAC, APTX Adaptive automatically chooses the Bitrate preset on the fly. Also it is more efficient then other codecs on the market afaik, requiring lower bitrates in general.

That’s why APTX Adaptive is considered a replacement for both APTX HD and APTX LL.


----------



## voicemaster

slsmaster said:


> Sorry but that’s only partly true. APTX Adpatives main benefit is, that it can dynamically switch between what was known as APTX HD (higher Bitrate) and APTX LL (lower Bitrate, less lag). Basically it has presets like LDAC also has (LDAC has different static Bitrate presets), but unlike LDAC, APTX Adaptive automatically chooses the Bitrate preset on the fly. Also it is more efficient then other codecs on the market afaik, requiring lower bitrates in general.
> 
> That’s why APTX Adaptive is considered a replacement for both APTX HD and APTX LL.


Yes but the different between aptx hd and adaptive is not that large. I bet it is extremely hard to notice any differences between the two. I am not saying there is no difference but the reduce in delay is quite noticeable for me.


----------



## FiiO

Nick24JJ said:


> Hey guys, anyone else here observing this issue?
> 
> So, if you'll leave the earhooks inside a fully charged case for hours, like overnight, do they both appear as 100% charged, in the morning? Mine, very rarely appear as such. They usually appear as charged up to 97% - 98%, something like that. I've reported this here, twice, and all I was asked by @FiiO , was IF I have the battery saver ON, well I am not. Are you observing the same charging behavior? Hoping this will get resolved on the next firmware update.
> 
> This period, I am using my UTWS5 with my TRI I3, instead of their dedicated pair of 7Hz Timeless. The TRI I3 fit nicely inside the case and they sound decent. They sound OK, I do not feel I am missing a lot, compared to listening to them with my Qudelix 5K. Anyways, I am satisfied, I am just trying them a bit. The main IEM for my UTWS5 will be the 7Hz Timeless, which sounds fantastic, especially with the SpinFit 100+ tips.


Dear friend,

The electricity meter may have small error of detecting the battery level. If you check the battery via the mobile phone, could the value shows 100% instead? We did not reproduce this issue after connecting to the mobile phone. (With UTWS5 taken out from the charging box) We will report to the engineer to check whether we could improve about that still.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Norakthes said:


> @FiiO @FiiO Willson Is there a possibility for Active Noise Cancelling in a future firmware update? Possibly by modifying the code for ambient mode to invert the incomming waveforms, or is the MCU inherently not fast enough to do those kind of calculations in real-time?


Dear friend,

We may not add ANC support for UTWS5 via firmware update, sorry.

Best regards


----------



## Nick24JJ (Jan 26, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The electricity meter may have small error of detecting the battery level. If you check the battery via the mobile phone, could the value shows 100% instead? We did not reproduce this issue after connecting to the mobile phone. (With UTWS5 taken out from the charging box) We will report to the engineer to check whether we could improve about that still.
> 
> Best regards


Hello, thank you for checking this out, at last!

Of course I am always checking the battery level through the FiiO Control App, from where else could I possibly check it? From the lights?

This is happening almost every day to me, to my device. After leaving them inside a fully charged case for an entire night, in the morning one or both show as less than 100% charged. This morning, for example one was showing at 98% and the other earhook at 97%. Other numbers I've seen are: 100% and 93%, 95% and 97% and so on.

What I am doing is this:
- I open the case and start the FiiO Control App. Nine out of ten times, the charging level is wrong.
- Then I take them out of the case, closing the lid, close and restart the App. Same, erroneous, charging level.
- I put them back inside, close the lid, close the App, and repeat. It might then show 100% level, or I might need to take them out again, and put them back in, to show 100% on both. In and out of the case, a couple of times, to show them fully charged, that's it with my device.

I am sure they are fully charged. It is just that the charging level indicator does not function properly. At least on my device. Please, have a look and try to fix it,

Also, when will the new firmware become available?
And when will the UTWS5 itself become available on Amazon UK?

Thank you.


----------



## Ra97oR

98% vs 100% visually is really that much of an issue?


----------



## voicemaster

Ra97oR said:


> 98% vs 100% visually is really that much of an issue?


Lol some people are OCD you know. Took me quite awhile too to let my phone at let say 78% battery and not immediately top it off to 100%.


----------



## Nick24JJ

Ra97oR said:


> 98% vs 100% visually is really that much of an issue?


Hi

For me, personally, no. I am just reporting this in some detail, so that they will fix it on the next firmware update, IF it is a general issue and not specific to my unit. I've mentioned this two other times in this thread, and all I got asked was, if I have the battery protection, on. I hope they will be able to reproduce and fix it. For me, it is not such a big deal, I know that my earhooks last around 5 hours of playing Amazon HD. It would be nice if it would be accurate, though.


----------



## Ra97oR

Genuine questions for anyone using the Battery Saver option.

The UTWS5 seems to power on and reconnect to my phone even being in the case and charging

It seems to happen when the hooks are charged to 80% and finish charging


----------



## xSDMx

Ra97oR said:


> Genuine questions for anyone using the Battery Saver option.
> 
> The UTWS5 seems to power on and reconnect to my phone even being in the case and charging
> 
> It seems to happen when the hooks are charged to 80% and finish charging



Common problem. My set would try to force connect to my phone even without battery saver enabled. Super frustrating. Lots of folks in this thread have reported similar behavior. It's unclear if all sets have this issue or if only a small sample are affected.


----------



## voicemaster

xSDMx said:


> Common problem. My set would try to force connect to my phone even without battery saver enabled. Super frustrating. Lots of folks in this thread have reported similar behavior. It's unclear if all sets have this issue or if only a small sample are affected.


I have two pairs and none of them do this, but I don't connect my UTWS5 to my phone. It is connected only to my PC most of the time and laptop when I am using it on the go.


----------



## erockg

xSDMx said:


> Common problem. My set would try to force connect to my phone even without battery saver enabled. Super frustrating. Lots of folks in this thread have reported similar behavior. It's unclear if all sets have this issue or if only a small sample are affected.


I returned my first set and then today, just got a new set.  I upgraded to the beta firmware and I'm pretty surprised at how good ambient mode sounds.  That said, I did have very very low expectations.  I'm going to monitor the adapters and we'll see if it tries to force connect.  Guessing it will, but maybe I'll luck out!


----------



## wowiezowie

Any idea when these will be available to the UK?


----------



## blantonator

Sorry if this has been answered, but is their an EQ available currently with the UTWS5?


----------



## eswng679

blantonator said:


> Sorry if this has been answered, but is their an EQ available currently with the UTWS5?


No EQ available on the UTWS5. However, Fiio rep on Head-Fi has indicated that it could be implemented in the future via OTA app updates.


----------



## sgtbilko

wowiezowie said:


> Any idea when these will be available to the UK?


They are available at https://www.advancedmp3players.co.uk/fiio-utws5-true-wireless-bluetooth-adapter
I'm holding off until custom EQ is added. If not, I'll soldier on with the UTWS3's.


----------



## sgtbilko

eswng679 said:


> No EQ available on the UTWS5. However, Fiio rep on Head-Fi has indicated that it could be implemented in the future via OTA app updates.


@FiiO This is a show-stopper for me. Current EQ options in the app are dreadful to the point of why did they bother.


----------



## blantonator

Same for me.  Using Earstudio and it has a great EQ.  EQ is required.


----------



## thedigitel

Is there a significant sound quality difference between the UTWS3 and UTWS5?  I don't listen at high volumes so the additional power doesn't seem like it would matter for me.   The UTWS5 is unavailable on Amazon lately so I'm thinking about just grabbing the 3 to try out.


----------



## erockg

thedigitel said:


> Is there a significant sound quality difference between the UTWS3 and UTWS5?  I don't listen at high volumes so the additional power doesn't seem like it would matter for me.   The UTWS5 is unavailable on Amazon lately so I'm thinking about just grabbing the 3 to try out.


I have both and honestly, it depends on the IEM.  I prefer the 5 with my Clairvoyance, but not the 3 which I leave my Variations on.  If you have never used them, I'd say get the 3 off Amazon, see if you love them and then maybe upgrade one day.  The wireless charging and ambient mode with the beta software on the 5 is great.  Also, I use my Shure TW2 adapters with my Kato and they work like a dream.  Plus, they have a perfected app with great features.  Check them out too.


----------



## xSDMx (Feb 1, 2022)

thedigitel said:


> Is there a significant sound quality difference between the UTWS3 and UTWS5?  I don't listen at high volumes so the additional power doesn't seem like it would matter for me.   The UTWS5 is unavailable on Amazon lately so I'm thinking about just grabbing the 3 to try out.


I didn't notice any perceivable SQ difference with my SE846s when I owned both (controlling for output volume, ofc). What I did notice, however, was that the UTWS5 were significantly better than the UTWS3 with regard to connection stability, pairing, etc. The UTWS5 are not perfect in that respect, but certainly better than the UTWS3. Ultimately, I returned both and have been very happy with the TW2. But, if the TW2 doesn't work for you (e.g., large IEMs), you don't need to frequently change source devices (pairing is EASY on the TW2 vs. UTWSX), and/or you have VERY hard to drive IEMs, the UTWS5 are an OK choice.


----------



## cracksquirrels

wowiezowie said:


> Any idea when these will be available to the UK?


I am selling my MMCX version, as I bought two by accident. Other than that, just buy off AliExpress

https://www.reddit.com/r/AVexchange/comments/sbqs6b/wts_euuk_h_fiio_utws5_mmcx_newunopened_w_100/


----------



## kadinh

@FiiO will the 2 pin version be back in stock on amazon soon, or would i be better off ordering from ali express?


----------



## cracksquirrels

@FiiO  is there any way to see which codec is being used? Do they switch codec automatically if there’s a poor signal?


----------



## eswng679 (Feb 3, 2022)

sgtbilko said:


> @FiiO This is a show-stopper for me. Current EQ options in the app are dreadful to the point of why did they bother.


I have to say...recently bought a Qudelix 5k to play around with EQ for my IEMs. I am not a huge fan of the BTR5 or Qudelix form factor vs. wireless earhooks but my goodness, their app is ridiculously good. Snappy, intuitive and I also have access / control over almost every aspect of the device. Not to mention pre-set EQs for almost every set of IEM (granted they're the profiles automatically created by the AutoEQ project). It almost made me consider carrying a bluetooth box with wires around again. 

@FiiO, if you have a chance to benchmark, the Qudelix app is _very_ good. A 10 band PEQ on the next software update for the UTWS5 would be amazing!


----------



## xSDMx

Copy the TW2 for ambient mode, button functionality, connectivity/pairing and copy the Qudelix app. And then you'd have a clear best BT adapter.


----------



## AndyTvr

Any news about LHDC implementation? When it will be released? I'm waiting for this to finally buy UTWS5.


----------



## aziomatic

Been using the UTWS5's with a pair of Shure 535's that I've had for ages alongside an iPhone and they sound fantastic. I was worried they might not be comfortable but they are.  And they stay on while I jog which was the huge issue I was having with the AirPod pros.  To get optimal sound quality, I had to crank up the volume in the app.  Impressed with this product.  Thanks!


----------



## Pelilin

This wireless adapter is nice !! The sound is nice!! But what frustrate me is i have two type of iems one is mmcx one is 0.78 . Aarghh!!! I dont want to buy 2 of this. Fiio should invent modular jack for this model.


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 5, 2022)

Pelilin said:


> This wireless adapter is nice !! The sound is nice!! But what frustrate me is i have two type of iems one is mmcx one is 0.78 . Aarghh!!! I dont want to buy 2 of this. Fiio should invent modular jack for this model.




That is a simple fix. These adapters cost $25. No need to buy two types. Just get some adapters. Works perfectly with the UTWS5. I have had no issues using this set up with any 2 pin earphone I have tried it on. Though I agree that it would have been better if Fiio made these with changeable arms but for now these adaptors works just fine.


----------



## kadinh

Dsnuts said:


> That is a simple fix. These adapters cost $25. No need to buy two types. Just get some adapters. Works perfectly with the UTWS5. I have had no issues using this set up with any 2 pin earphone I have tried it on. Though I agree that it would have been better if Fiio made these with changeable arms but for now these adaptors works just fine.


I have those exact same adapters in black and they worked great.


----------



## felix3650

I don't know if you guys know it already but I'll share it just in case: with the 1.38 beta firmware Fiio posted here, you can activate/deactivate ambient mode by tripple clicking the right earhook. The mode will be active indefinitely, even when playing music. Also the volume set before deactivation will be remembered.


----------



## xSDMx (Feb 5, 2022)

felix3650 said:


> I don't know if you guys know it already but I'll share it just in case: with the 1.38 beta firmware Fiio posted here, you can activate/deactivate ambient mode by tripple clicking the right earhook. The mode will be active indefinitely, even when playing music. Also the volume set before deactivation will be remembered.


That's a MAJOR usability improvement over the v1.31 beta firmware that first introduced ambient mode. Nice! 

Would love to see a full change log, I wonder if they fixed the connecting while case is closed issue and/or improved pairing/connectivity when switching source devices.


----------



## felix3650

xSDMx said:


> That's a MAJOR usability improvement over the v1.31 beta firmware that first introduced ambient mode. Nice!
> 
> Would love to see a full change log, I wonder if they fixed the connecting while case is closed issue and/or improved pairing/connectivity when switching source devices.


It did happen to me once, I mean the connection with the case closed. But I found the culprit: the pins weren't completely clean and the earhooks weren't sitted properly in the case. After cleaning the pins and reseating the earhooks it returned to normal. Not happened anymore since.

I'll have to test the connectivity/pairing when switching devices.

Oh, and I forgot, the sound output of ambient mode feels less processed now


----------



## andjayik

i would love to see ldac as well


----------



## Pelilin (Feb 6, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> That is a simple fix. These adapters cost $25. No need to buy two types. Just get some adapters. Works perfectly with the UTWS5. I have had no issues using this set up with any 2 pin earphone I have tried it on. Though I agree that it would have been better if Fiio made these with changeable arms but for now these adaptors works just fine.


I cant find it in my country where to get one?  But isnt this going to make it longer? i am worried my iem size wont fit in correctly inside.


felix3650 said:


> I don't know if you guys know it already but I'll share it just in case: with the 1.38 beta firmware Fiio posted here, you can activate/deactivate ambient mode by tripple clicking the right earhook. The mode will be active indefinitely, even when playing music. Also the volume set before deactivation will be remembered.


Eh where is the file? edit: found it.


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 6, 2022)

Pelilin said:


> I cant find it in my country where to get one?  But isnt this going to make it longer? i am worried my iem size wont fit in correctly inside.
> 
> Eh where is the file?


You can buy them on ALiexpress or even Penon audio *here*.. These are small and dont affect the usability or comfort of 2 pin earphones using these adapters.


Mmcx  UTWS5 version is recommended for these adapters because the other way around going from 2 pin to mmcx extends the arm to be even longer.


----------



## felix3650

Pelilin said:


> Eh where is the file?


There you go:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...h-independent-ak4332-dac.959856/post-16775253


----------



## Pelilin

Pelilin said:


> I cant find it in my country where to get one?  But isnt this going to make it longer? i am worried my iem size wont fit in correctly inside.
> 
> Eh where is the file?





Dsnuts said:


> You can buy them on ALiexpress or even Penon audio *here*.. These are small and dont affect the usability or comfort of 2 pin earphones using these adapters.
> 
> 
> Mmcx  UTWS5 version is recommended for these adapters because the other way around going from 2 pin to mmcx extends the arm to be even longer.


Isnt the L shape is better in this matter? straightpin seems to take so much space isnt it? what if the iem is big shelled?


----------



## andjayik

alot of money for small item almost robbery


----------



## cresny

andjayik said:


> alot of money for small item almost robbery


I bought a pair on ali express for $10, shipped to the states in less than two weeks.


----------



## cresny

Pelilin said:


> Isnt the L shape is better in this matter? straightpin seems to take so much space isnt it? what if the iem is big shelled?


I bought straight, using with Shuorer S12. The hooks ride slightly higher but because they don't touch the skin as much I find it very comfortable. The hooks are light and stems are flexible. As long as they're somewhere up behind your ears you'll be fine.


----------



## Pelilin

cresny said:


> I bought straight, using with Shuorer S12. The hooks ride slightly higher but because they don't touch the skin as much I find it very comfortable. The hooks are light and stems are flexible. As long as they're somewhere up behind your ears you'll be fine.


I mean can the case close? if it dont fit the case wont close since i tried using mmcx adapter from my local area but it is too long.


----------



## cresny

Pelilin said:


> I mean can the case close? if it dont fit the case wont close since i tried using mmcx adapter from my local area but it is too long.


Yes the case closes with the straight adapters, but I do have to push the the bands in a bit. I guess the angled adapters might be slightly better. But if you have the straight they work fine


----------



## voicemaster

xSDMx said:


> That's a MAJOR usability improvement over the v1.31 beta firmware that first introduced ambient mode. Nice!
> 
> Would love to see a full change log, I wonder if they fixed the connecting while case is closed issue and/or improved pairing/connectivity when switching source devices.


How do I install the beta firmware? I am using android.


----------



## helmutcheese

The BT 5.2 Aptx Adaptive USB Adapter never arrived from Ali/China.

Now available on Ebay UK with one seller UK based (rest in China) so ordered one from them.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/313828630818?  < UK seller.


----------



## xSDMx

voicemaster said:


> How do I install the beta firmware? I am using android.


Not sure re: the 1.38 beta and Android. I no longer have my UTWS5 and was speaking more to hypotheticals of the new beta.


----------



## FiiO

sgtbilko said:


> @FiiO This is a show-stopper for me. Current EQ options in the app are dreadful to the point of why did they bother.


If everything goes well, the EQ support will be added in next firmware update in next month.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

cracksquirrels said:


> @FiiO  is there any way to see which codec is being used? Do they switch codec automatically if there’s a poor signal?


Some Android mobile phone could show the Bluetooth codec in the Bluetooth page:





Best regards


----------



## erockg

voicemaster said:


> How do I install the beta firmware? I am using android.


Get the Beta file, I think it's somewhere on this chain.  Download it locally on your device.  Hit the gear in the app, point the Firmware Upgrade to the Local Upgrade then find the Beta file wherever you downloaded it.  Load it up and it should upgrade.  At least that is how I did it on my iPhone.


----------



## erockg

xSDMx said:


> That's a MAJOR usability improvement over the v1.31 beta firmware that first introduced ambient mode. Nice!
> 
> Would love to see a full change log, I wonder if they fixed the connecting while case is closed issue and/or improved pairing/connectivity when switching source devices.


Yeah, had no idea.  They don't list that in the beta app, or else I just missed it.  HUGE plus!  Works like a charm for me.


----------



## eswng679

FiiO said:


> If everything goes well, the EQ support will be added in next firmware update in next month.
> 
> Best regards


Can you give a preview as to what type of EQ we can expect? Will it be similar to what is currently offered in the BTR5? That has always been glitchy for me so I hope the implementation for the UTWS5 will be better.


----------



## kadinh

@FiiO will the UTWS5 MMCX be back in stock on Amazon soon, or would I be better off ordering from AliEx or HiFiGo?


----------



## valentinnils (Feb 8, 2022)

@FiiO I hope you had a great holiday ! Thanks for the beta software. I have reported some bugs to the support email.
Firmware 1.3, Audio Bug: Repeats power off message when shutting down
Firmware 1.3.8, Audio Bug: One channel might randomly disconnect and stay disconnected.
Workworund: Restart the head phones
FiiO control App 2.8, Visual Bug in Dark mode, Settings icon is black on black background (difficult to find)

Thanks in advance for looking into this, much appreciated !


----------



## FiiO

kadinh said:


> @FiiO will the UTWS5 MMCX be back in stock on Amazon soon, or would I be better off ordering from AliEx or HiFiGo?


Dear friend,

The UTWS5 MMCX version would not be in stock in Amazon soon. We do not have enough UTWS5 to arrange the shipment to Amazon currently.

Best regards


----------



## cleg

My video about UTWS5. A clear improvement over the previous generation


----------



## andjayik (Feb 11, 2022)

What codec are u guys getting with the M11 ltd with this? aptx hd? This will be a deal breaker for me if i buy or not.


----------



## EMINENT

Has anyone tried a combination of straight and right angled adapters to fit an iSine or i3/i4?


----------



## FiiO

andjayik said:


> What codec are u guys getting with the M11 ltd with this? aptx hd? This will be a deal breaker for me if i buy or not.


Dear friend,

The UTWS5 does not support APTX HD. So it could connect to the M11Plus LTD via APTX instead.

Best regards


----------



## andjayik

not what i wanted to hear. so no hi res


----------



## voicemaster

andjayik said:


> not what i wanted to hear. so no hi res


Rarely any bluetooth earhook has AptX HD yet. 
I have only ever tried this bluetooth cable that featured AptX HD:
https://www.amazon.com/APTX-HD-Blue...4&sprefix=kz+aptx+hd+cabl,aps,296&sr=8-4&th=1


----------



## andjayik

voicemaster said:


> Rarely any bluetooth earhook has AptX HD yet.
> I have only ever tried this bluetooth cable that featured AptX HD:
> https://www.amazon.com/APTX-HD-Bluetooth-Module-Upgrade-Cable/dp/B07X4124VJ/ref=sr_1_4?crid=2FZ6FGZ9IQ7XW&keywords=kz+aptx+hd+cable&qid=1644635584&sprefix=kz+aptx+hd+cabl,aps,296&sr=8-4&th=1


why bother when u can get wireless buds with ldac


----------



## FenceFurniture

andjayik said:


> why bother when u can get wireless buds with ldac


Because maybe some people like the (possibly expensive) buds they already have and just want to convert them to wireless?


----------



## helmutcheese (Feb 12, 2022)

Because LDAC is overrated and eats the battery and has high latency and poor range (distance) and is not needed if you are listening to CD quality which is 16/44.1 so will be upsampled by PowerAmp or whatever.

Sure for Hi-Res on Amazon or such but you are stuck with 24/96 while the music there goes to 24/192.


----------



## dannyking (Feb 12, 2022)

Hi,
I have a few issues regarding the battery life and charging of the UTWS5.
Fiio says 6.5 hours but it never goes past 3hrs and just recently it seemed to have gotten worse. I took it out of the case after leaving it to charge overnight and then it died in less than 2 hrs. What was more surprising was the level of decrease, as it went from 99% to about 30% in 30 mins. Is anyone else experiencing this issue?

Also, do the L/R lights in the charging case go off a few seconds after It's closed with the utws5 in them? When I put them in the case and close the lid, they blink for a few seconds and then go off. I'm not sure if it's the same for everyone.

When charging the case via usb-c , does the middle light go off when it's fully charged?

I use it with an iphone 13 for reference.


----------



## Nick24JJ (Feb 12, 2022)

dannyking said:


> Hi,
> I have a few issues regarding the battery life and charging of the UTWS5.
> Fiio says 6.5 hours but it never goes past 3hrs and just recently it seemed to have gotten worse. I took it out of the case after leaving it to charge overnight and then it died in less than 2 hrs. What was more surprising was the level of decrease, as it went from 99% to about 30% in 30 mins. Is anyone else experiencing this issue?
> 
> ...


It is normal for the lights to go off after a few seconds. Only when the case is charging they stay on, all the time. My UTWS5 lasts around 5 hours, when listening to Amazon Music HD, aptX Adaptive. The only issue I am facing is that the battery level meters do not show the actual charge level. Like, I am leaving them inside the fully charged case overnight, and in the morning it will show like 96% - 98% charging level. Sometimes, if I will take them out and put them right back in, the level raises to 100%.


----------



## rebelstar

Can someone describe\explain what is Ambient mode?


----------



## Pcppps

rebelstar said:


> Can someone describe\explain what is Ambient mode?


U get to hear the surrounding


----------



## voicemaster

andjayik said:


> why bother when u can get wireless buds with ldac


The same question for people who is in this sub forum. We want to use our freaking expensive IEMs wirelessly or any IEMs in general.


----------



## helmutcheese

And the answer is the same as before.

The previous FiiO Neckband has it all apart from Aptx Adaptive, I use the Codec to match what I am listening to, no point in using 24bit LDAC or even Aptx-HD to listen to my 16bit CD rips.

If they add LDAC to these the battery will even worse than it is now and even more so now they want you to charge to 85% not 100% for longevity.


----------



## andjayik

the aptx sound good on this?


----------



## rebelstar

Tried them in games with voice chat (Windows). Does anyone know why when I'm transmitting my voice, whole system or game sound turning OFF and then ON after I stop talking? The same issue with BTR5 connected via BT.


----------



## xSDMx

rebelstar said:


> Tried them in games with voice chat (Windows). Does anyone know why when I'm transmitting my voice, whole system or game sound turning OFF and then ON after I stop talking? The same issue with BTR5 connected via BT.


I think it's a trick to preserve bandwidth. If the headset is running in A2DP mode this shouldn't happen. But, I wonder if Windows is doing some trickery with their AptX implementation to split audio streams.


----------



## rebelstar

Well I can say that it's total nightmare to use any BT device with Windows. I tried BTR3 and 5, now UTWS5 and it's always issues when you use microphone.
Found this article which explains a lot https://www.howtogeek.com/354321/why-bluetooth-headsets-are-terrible-on-windows-pcs/
Means I still can't use mic from BT and forced to use regular mic with cable. There is only 1 thing left to try - get BT 5.2 usb adapter (mine in laptop 4.1)


----------



## rebelstar (Feb 12, 2022)

*delete please*


----------



## Ra97oR

@FiiO The current fw on my UTWS5 will seemingly randomly reconnect to my phone while it's in the case, will a new firmware fix it or do I need to return it? The case is fully closed and charged. My UTWS3 never had this problem either


----------



## xSDMx

Ra97oR said:


> @FiiO The current fw on my UTWS5 will seemingly randomly reconnect to my phone while it's in the case, will a new firmware fix it or do I need to return it? The case is fully closed and charged. My UTWS3 never had this problem either


I had this issue on both the stock firmware and the v1.31 beta and ultimately returned them. There's a rumor that some retailers stopped carrying the UTWS5 because of the high rate of returns due to this bug.


----------



## swordhun

xSDMx said:


> I had this issue on both the stock firmware and the v1.31 beta and ultimately returned them. There's a rumor that some retailers stopped carrying the UTWS5 because of the high rate of returns due to this bug.


Arrived at me with 1.31 (not beta). No connection issue with iPhone.


----------



## SXero

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The UTWS5 does not support APTX HD. So it could connect to the M11Plus LTD via APTX instead.
> 
> Best regards


Are you sure? Qualcomm themselves claim AptX Adaptive to be backwards compatible with both AptX and AptX HD.
source: https://www.aptx.com/aptx-adaptive

Also, according to the Wiki on AptX tech, the compression rates should be different such that the uncompressed bitrates of AptX Adaptive = AptX HD; though I cannot confirm nor falsify that


----------



## SXero

Nick24JJ said:


> It is normal for the lights to go off after a few seconds. Only when the case is charging they stay on, all the time. My UTWS5 lasts around 5 hours, when listening to Amazon Music HD, aptX Adaptive. The only issue I am facing is that the battery level meters do not show the actual charge level. Like, I am leaving them inside the fully charged case overnight, and in the morning it will show like 96% - 98% charging level. Sometimes, if I will take them out and put them right back in, the level raises to 100%.


This is correct for all modern devices; overcharging hurts the chemistry of the battery pretty bad 'battery wear'. That is why typically charging stops at 100%, only activated again when the level reaches < 95% typically.

Also overnight charging is no longer necessary with fast charging devices; you basically still try to overcharge. Happy wishes to you and your extended life cycle of your device(s)!


----------



## xSDMx

SXero said:


> Are you sure? Qualcomm themselves claim AptX Adaptive to be backwards compatible with both AptX and AptX HD.
> source: https://www.aptx.com/aptx-adaptive
> 
> Also, according to the Wiki on AptX tech, the compression rates should be different such that the uncompressed bitrates of AptX Adaptive = AptX HD; though I cannot confirm nor falsify that


I think what they're saying is that a source device with AptX HD can still work with an AptX Adaptive headset. Not that the bitrate will be equivalent with the HD codec.

I've tested this myself. Using the UTWS5 with a phone that only supports AptX and AptX HD results in AptX quality as a fallback. Not AptX HD quality. I need to use an AptX HD TWS or my AptX Adaptive USB dongle to get HD quality.


----------



## helmutcheese (Feb 14, 2022)

SXero said:


> Are you sure? Qualcomm themselves claim AptX Adaptive to be backwards compatible with both AptX and AptX HD.
> source: https://www.aptx.com/aptx-adaptive
> 
> Also, according to the Wiki on AptX tech, the compression rates should be different such that the uncompressed bitrates of AptX Adaptive = AptX HD; though I cannot confirm nor falsify that


100% factual it will fall back to standard AptX, no matter if the other device has AptX-HD support it will not be AptX-HD.

Not sure why QUALOCOMM made that claim or just poorly worded but I found out the hard and it took feedback from Moto/Lenovo staff  to prove to me I would not get AptX-HD on my phone with a set of AptX Adaptive earbuds and it has been posted on this forum dozens of times by others also.

They told me Headphones like the B&W P14's I was using previously have 2 chips (it is a Neckband so plenty of space inside) so they were one of the first to have AptX Adaptive support but also AptX-HD and that is why I thought I had support on my phone.


----------



## Nick24JJ

SXero said:


> This is correct for all modern devices; overcharging hurts the chemistry of the battery pretty bad 'battery wear'. That is why typically charging stops at 100%, only activated again when the level reaches < 95% typically.
> 
> Also overnight charging is no longer necessary with fast charging devices; you basically still try to overcharge. Happy wishes to you and your extended life cycle of your device(s)!


What I meant was that I am leaving the ear-hooks inside the fully charged case, all night long. Not that I am charging the case all night long. I unplug the case as soon as the main light stops pulsing. Furthermore, what you say about overcharging does not explain the faulty behavior of the charging level indicators.

Best of luck with your eyesight and reading comprehension.


----------



## HipHopScribe

SXero said:


> Are you sure? Qualcomm themselves claim AptX Adaptive to be backwards compatible with both AptX and AptX HD.
> source: https://www.aptx.com/aptx-adaptive
> 
> Also, according to the Wiki on AptX tech, the compression rates should be different such that the uncompressed bitrates of AptX Adaptive = AptX HD; though I cannot confirm nor falsify that



It's backward compatible in the sense that if your sending device supports AptX adaptive and your receiving device support AptX HD, then you can receive AptX HD. It's not backwards compatible in the other direction, you can't send AptX HD to an AptX adaptive device. So no AptX HD on the UTWS5


----------



## magiks

I just received my UTWS5 few days ago, test running it I find that the *left unit drains the battery way faster than the right unit*.
It brings the total time to about *4 hours of usage before the left unit is totally drained* both started from 100%.
The volume used is on the lower side.
I've tested this on the PC and the phone.

Do I have a faulty pair?


----------



## swordhun

magiks said:


> I just received my UTWS5 few days ago, test running it I find that the *left unit drains the battery way faster than the right unit*.
> It brings the total time to about *4 hours of usage before the left unit is totally drained* both started from 100%.
> The volume used is on the lower side.
> I've tested this on the PC and the phone.
> ...


The first few tests were similar to mine, but the right drained faster. After a few days of "continuous" usage and charging circles, they drained near similar.


----------



## magiks

swordhun said:


> The first few tests were similar to mine, but the right drained faster. After a few days of "continuous" usage and charging circles, they drained near similar.


how long does it last?
4 hours feels underwhelming.


----------



## swordhun

magiks said:


> how long does it last?
> 4 hours feels underwhelming.


I didn't test it for fully drained status. But at first days cca. similar to yours.
This is my measure after 2-3 days, 2 hours:
Time: % L - R
  9:17 100 - 99
10:20   90 - 85
10:43   84 - 80
11:16   78 - 76

I couldn't listen for 5-6 hrs continuously.


----------



## swordhun

@FiiO Willson : could you implement the charger case battery % info into the application?


----------



## FiiO

magiks said:


> I just received my UTWS5 few days ago, test running it I find that the *left unit drains the battery way faster than the right unit*.
> It brings the total time to about *4 hours of usage before the left unit is totally drained* both started from 100%.
> The volume used is on the lower side.
> I've tested this on the PC and the phone.
> ...


Dear friend, 

Please try to fully charge both units of the UTWS5 , then test it again. Does the issue still remain? 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

swordhun said:


> @FiiO Willson : could you implement the charger case battery % info into the application?


Sorry no.

Best regards


----------



## magiks

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Please try to fully charge both units of the UTWS5 , then test it again. Does the issue still remain?
> 
> Best regards


all my tests are done with both unit fully charged, the Fiio app shows 100% on both left and right unit.
tested 3 times.


----------



## vincenthifi

Hi Fiio,

Just following up on your PM regarding a preorder to Australia since the 10th of November. 

Please let me know if you have any updates.

Thank you so much!


----------



## SXero

Thank you for clearing this us folks! 'Compatible' can be (and is often used) quite unspecific.


xSDMx said:


> I think what they're saying is that a source device with AptX HD can still work with an AptX Adaptive headset. Not that the bitrate will be equivalent with the HD codec.
> 
> I've tested this myself. Using the UTWS5 with a phone that only supports AptX and AptX HD results in AptX quality as a fallback. Not AptX HD quality. I need to use an AptX HD TWS or my AptX Adaptive USB dongle to get HD quality.





helmutcheese said:


> 100% factual it will fall back to standard AptX, no matter if the other device has AptX-HD support it will not be AptX-HD.
> 
> Not sure why QUALOCOMM made that claim or just poorly worded but I found out the hard and it took feedback from Moto/Lenovo staff  to prove to me I would not get AptX-HD on my phone with a set of AptX Adaptive earbuds and it has been posted on this forum dozens of times by others also.
> 
> They told me Headphones like the B&W P14's I was using previously have 2 chips (it is a Neckband so plenty of space inside) so they were one of the first to have AptX Adaptive support but also AptX-HD and that is why I thought I had support on my phone.





HipHopScribe said:


> It's backward compatible in the sense that if your sending device supports AptX adaptive and your receiving device support AptX HD, then you can receive AptX HD. It's not backwards compatible in the other direction, you can't send AptX HD to an AptX adaptive device. So no AptX HD on the UTWS5


----------



## magiks

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Please try to fully charge both units of the UTWS5 , then test it again. Does the issue still remain?
> 
> Best regards










here is another test.
4 hours and I hear the battery low on the left unit.
please tell me if I need to contact my local distributor to get a replacement.


----------



## cresny (Feb 15, 2022)

magiks said:


> here is another test.
> 4 hours and I hear the battery low on the left unit.
> please tell me if I need to contact my local distributor to get a replacement.


I'm not sure if it helps, but my left adapter is also always about 3% ahead of the right. I can't give a technical explanation but I have seen this sort of thing on other TWS buds enough to know it's normal, probably one does a little more coordinating than the other.

As for the 4 hours, I have not really measured mine but I would say I get at least that. I do also have the 1.38 firmware.

I have also seen one side drain before, not so much on these but again, on others. I think it's probably less likely a battery issue rather than one trying and failing to connect ( again, assuming the left one is leader). I've heard reports of these doing a rogue connection to the phone and draining. I  have seen mine connect before with the lid closed, but I'm not sure I have again after I updated the firmware.


----------



## FiiO Willson

magiks said:


> here is another test.
> 4 hours and I hear the battery low on the left unit.
> please tell me if I need to contact my local distributor to get a replacement.


Hello, may I ask what phone you are using when you connect with UTWS5?


----------



## magiks (Feb 15, 2022)

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello, may I ask what phone you are using when you connect with UTWS5?


One Plus 5T.

Just reiterating that I've tested this on PC as well.

PC BT Module:
Intel® Wi-Fi 6 AX200 BLUETOOTH 5.0, I've checked that it is using AptX codec when connected.


----------



## helmutcheese (Feb 16, 2022)

For anyone who bought or was looking to buy the AptX Adaptive USB adapter to go with these earloops (posted in this thread multiple times) I got mine today and bad news is like the 1st Gen Avantree AptX-HD USB Adaptor a couple of years back it is limited to 16/48 so no way can it play AptX-HD or AptX Adaptive with 24 bit files properly , it will simply be just about CD quality.

I cannot find any driver to see if that would bump it up to 24bit, it appears to Windows as a soundcard by "HaisenKeji".

I tested it on my PC with SOUNDPEATS Sonic PRO's and the LED was *solid red* so AptX Adaptive.







https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/313828630818?


----------



## kadinh

helmutcheese said:


> For anyone who bought or was looking to buy the AptX Adaptive USB adapter to go with these earloops (posted in this thread multiple times) I got mine today and bad news is like the 1st Gen Avantree AptX-HD USB Adaptor a couple of years back it is limited to 16/48 so no way can it play AptX-HD or AptX Adaptive with 24 bit files properly , it will simply be just about CD quality.
> 
> I cannot find any driver to see if that would bump it up to 24bit, it appears to Windows as a soundcard by "HaisenKeji".
> 
> ...


i have that one too and it works great


----------



## swordhun

kadinh said:


> i have that one too and it works great


I don't like the quality like these. 
I have a "Reiyin WT-HD06 aptX HD Low Latency Bluetooth 5.0 Audio Transmitter USB Wireless Sound Card Music Game Voice Chat Adapter"


----------



## helmutcheese (Feb 16, 2022)

What does that actually mean, have you verified it is 16bit or 24bit in your Windows Audio settings?






It is not 24bit so playing Hi-Res files using AptX-HD or AptX Adaptive is not going to be ideal, I could also prove is via Amazon Music HD but currently not subbed so non HD music for me.

It would show it as 16bit non HD, same as Windows.

Avantree had to make a revision to theirs so it would be 24/48 in Windows but they messed up again and the channels were reversed and it had a phantom centre channel also but at least AptX-HD could be fully utilised.


----------



## andjayik

So how are u to hook these up to a m11 ltd and play through the UTWS5?


----------



## kadinh

helmutcheese said:


> What does that actually mean, have you verified it is 16bit or 24bit in your Windows Audio settings?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exact same for me: same device name, same sample rate and bit depth. will not let me change.


----------



## helmutcheese (Feb 16, 2022)

Bummer another cheap POS then.

I will use my FiiO neckband later to see if it actually does have AptX-LL and AptX-HD (would need 2 chipsets) or are they going by QUALCOMM's slightly misleading claim of backwards compatibility.

If not it will use AptX unless I then disable that then it will need to use SBC.

I can disable codecs at a hardware level in the FiiO App on my phone then connect to this USB dongle and see what happens.


----------



## andjayik

Yes a shame for sure i would love to play hd or ldac with these, but cant. I have to use my wireless ldac Liberty until they come out with something else.


----------



## FiiO

*Why doesn't UTWS5 support LDAC?*
Currently, the QCC5141 chip does not support LDAC Bluetooth code. But in the future there may have the opportunity to add the support through software upgrades. And whether it could be added would depend on Qualcomm and SONY instead of us. In addition, LDAC also needs to be on the high bit rate to reflect the benefits of sound quality. But the experience of the high bit rate transmission in TWS products is not good enough.


----------



## EMINENT

Could you make adaptors to fit i4's? @FiiO Or, a UTWS6 with Snapdragon Sound?


----------



## AndyTvr

Bought UTWS 5 few days ago. I use it in pair with  Shure Aonic 4. Bluetooth connection is really stable. Sound quality is also good. You can definitely tell the difference between mp3 and flac. I'm using slow roll-off filter in Fiio Control - it sounds the most natural way. By default it is sharp roll-off filter, which is too energetic. 
Comparing with cable: fiio builds scene narrower. And it has less space and air. High frequencies is a bit cut. I guess that's because of lack AptX Adaptive bitrate (420 kbps only). UTWS5 is definitely needs LDAC or LHDC support to be audiophile device. Firmware is last stable - 1.3.

I wait for:
1. LHDC support
2. Equalizer


----------



## kadinh

AndyTvr said:


> Bought UTWS 5 few days ago. I use it in pair with  Shure Aonic 4. Bluetooth connection is really stable. Sound quality is also good. You can definitely tell the difference between mp3 and flac. I'm using slow roll-off filter in Fiio Control - it sounds the most natural way. By default it is sharp roll-off filter, which is too energetic.
> Comparing with cable: fiio builds scene narrower. And it has less space and air. High frequencies is a bit cut. I guess that's because of lack AptX Adaptive bitrate (420 kbps only). UTWS5 is definitely needs LDAC or LHDC support to be audiophile device. Firmware is last stable - 1.3.
> 
> I wait for:
> ...


Fiio has said EQ will be in the next update


----------



## Xenderos

Do you have any recommendations for IEMs that will match well with UTWS5?

Currently, I am using UTWS5 MMCX with 2-pin adapter (I need to try angled adapters) with KZ ZSN ProX. It is quite nice, dynamic, and slightly aggressive. Definitely, something I like.

I've tested also:
- Andromeda: I love these IEMs however it is a total miss with UTWS5, slow, bassy, muddy. I don't know why but UTWS5 can't drive Andro properly.
- Fiio FD5: fine smooth rich sound but not very exciting - not for me.
- Fiio FH5: fine but nothing special. I would say very average experience.
- Kinera Norn: at the moment best option. V tuning with pronounced bass and fast sparkling treble. It resembles me properly driven Andro (for example with Lotoo Paw S1), with fewer details.

I am thinking also about custom IEMs, maybe something from Custom Arts, but I never tried these.
Do you have any recommendations for a price range between 500-800$?


----------



## Lightspeed12

Capunk said:


> Fit my U12T very well


Are you using mmcx to 2 pin adapters to fit the u12ts  or the standard 2 pin utws5 device ?
I am thinking of using these on a12t ciems when I get them.  Also how do the u12ts perform with the utws5 ?


----------



## jeromekwok

Xenderos said:


> Do you have any recommendations for IEMs that will match well with UTWS5?
> 
> Currently, I am using UTWS5 MMCX with 2-pin adapter (I need to try angled adapters) with KZ ZSN ProX. It is quite nice, dynamic, and slightly aggressive. Definitely, something I like.
> 
> ...


If you like the Andromeda sound, you may try Shure Aonic 4.  It is easier to drive and the sound pairing with utws5 is great.


----------



## AlexCBSN (Feb 18, 2022)

I Know I should look in the 59 pages of the thread but I rather just ask. So... Connect it to my phone, get 8 seconds of audio and then cut off... Is this normal? Cause I feel ripped off right now. Any advice ?

Edit: got it working with AAC. Any one else facing aptx problems like this?


----------



## helmutcheese (Feb 18, 2022)

I read on their forum someone has AptX issues so is stuck with SBC (Android).

https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202202180439433449129&tid=4

Assume your on Apple as ACC by default?


----------



## rebelstar

In some circumstances I'm getting random reconnect to my phone (Android) while adapters in the closed case.
Hardware or software issue?


----------



## Ra97oR

rebelstar said:


> In some circumstances I'm getting random reconnect to my phone (Android) while adapters in the closed case.
> Hardware or software issue?


I am having the same issue, it seems to be a common thing. Holding off for a fix hopefully


----------



## AlexCBSN (Feb 18, 2022)

helmutcheese said:


> I read on their forum someone has AptX issues so is stuck with SBC (Android).
> 
> https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202202180439433449129&tid=4
> 
> Assume your on Apple as ACC by default?


No, I'm on a OnePlus 9pro with oxygen 12. But I changed to AAC on the developer options. I'll check if I was on AAC o SBC. I use audio technicas CKS50TW, jvc xbt91, Sony's wf1000xm4, all of em with adaptive aptx and ldac on the Sony's and tried plenty Bluetooth adapters with this phone. None gave this problem. Im thinking of getting a refound tbh. Sound quality and power are good nonetheless, but the case is rather bulky for my personal taste and the fact that I have to be toying around with the codec ... Even AAC doesn't sound that good (compared to it on iOS) I'll check the options today, and if not I'll just get back my money


----------



## magiks

magiks said:


> here is another test.
> 4 hours and I hear the battery low on the left unit.
> please tell me if I need to contact my local distributor to get a replacement.


@FiiO Willson any updates on this?


----------



## xSDMx (Feb 18, 2022)

rebelstar said:


> In some circumstances I'm getting random reconnect to my phone (Android) while adapters in the closed case.
> Hardware or software issue?





Ra97oR said:


> I am having the same issue, it seems to be a common thing. Holding off for a fix hopefully


Welcome to the club, unfortunately. Lots of people have reported this issue in the thread going back to launch months ago. No acknowledgement from @FiiO. Supposedly, some retailers pulled the UTWS5 due to a large number of returns because of this issue. Would be nice to hear if @FiiO has an update.


----------



## cresny

AlexCBSN said:


> I Know I should look in the 59 pages of the thread but I rather just ask. So... Connect it to my phone, get 8 seconds of audio and then cut off... Is this normal? Cause I feel ripped off right now. Any advice ?
> 
> Edit: got it working with AAC. Any one else facing aptx problems like this?


what Phone? Mine is working great with AptX on Pixel 6


----------



## Nick24JJ

Well, today, all of the sudden, and without me touching anything, I am getting this:

I open the FiiO Control App, and instead of seeing the main screen, I am seeing My Devices and then FiiO UTWS5 disconnected... I need to tap on that, and then it connects. First time, ever, I am seeing this. It happens when they are inside the case but also when I am wearing them, playing music. I have not touched anything. I haven't performed a factory reset, yet. So unexpected! @FiiO , any ideas?


----------



## helmutcheese

The App got a major update but seems to be cosmetic by the little notice I took of it and I could not find any changelog on their site at that time but did see one for the Music App.


----------



## Nick24JJ

I just checked on the Play Store and it says, Last updated on 20 Oct 2021, for the FiiO Control App. My version is 2.8
FiiO Music, last updated 1 Nov 2021, my version is 3.0.8


----------



## helmutcheese (Feb 18, 2022)

Mine changed yesterday, it was like a splash screen then some demo where you click to show you what is what (i think you get what I mean) then it asked me to add my devices but they were there in next stage.


----------



## Nick24JJ

Yes, mine is the same, but why does this new version not show in Play Store? Anyways, no worries, I will try a factory reset. Do your devices show as disconnected, like my UTWS5? Because mine is showing as disconnected, even when I am wearing it and listening to music. And, does this new update mean that a new firmware for the UTWS5 is coming soon?


----------



## cresny

Nick24JJ said:


> I just checked on the Play Store and it says, Last updated on 20 Oct 2021, for the FiiO Control App. My version is 2.8
> FiiO Music, last updated 1 Nov 2021, my version is 3.0.8


I updated mine from here: https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202105071628040377809&tid=17
I then updated to the 1.3.8 driver with the link provide in this thread.


----------



## Nick24JJ

cresny said:


> I updated mine from here: https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202105071628040377809&tid=17
> I then updated to the 1.3.8 driver with the link provide in this thread.


Ah, okay, maybe it needs a few days to appear in Play Store. 
Do you mean the beta firmware? 
I will wait for the official release.


----------



## cresny (Feb 18, 2022)

Nick24JJ said:


> Ah, okay, maybe it needs a few days to appear in Play Store.
> Do you mean the beta firmware?
> I will wait for the official release.


yes, apparently 1.3.8 is beta on android, but IOS users got it weeks ago. So I think it's more about the app certification process, whatever that might be. Based on the date of the last version in the forum notice, it looks like it takes about a month, so yeah, we should be seeing it in the Play store any day now. I do know you need the new app to install the latest firmware, but whether you get notified to do that, idk.


----------



## AlexCBSN

cresny said:


> what Phone? Mine is working great with AptX on Pixel 6


I'm using a oneplus 9pro. I updated to the latest firmware. I get 16 seconds pf playback then just crackled noises. Then off. Quite sad tbh


----------



## cresny

AlexCBSN said:


> I'm using a oneplus 9pro. I updated to the latest firmware. I get 16 seconds pf playback then just crackled noises. Then off. Quite sad tbh


It does sound like what I experience on certain city locations with certain TWS. It does sound like you either have a bad unit or it's just not going to work at all with your phone. What does @FiiO say?


----------



## FiiO

AlexCBSN said:


> I'm using a oneplus 9pro. I updated to the latest firmware. I get 16 seconds pf playback then just crackled noises. Then off. Quite sad tbh


Dear friend, 

You are using AptX adaptive codec or AptX codc? We do not have the oneplus 9pro for check but in 8pro the connection could work fine:




If you have another mobile phone, please try and check whether the issue only happen when using the one plus mobile phone? Thanks in advanced!

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

rebelstar said:


> In some circumstances I'm getting random reconnect to my phone (Android) while adapters in the closed case.
> Hardware or software issue?


Dear friend,

Sorry about that. You could try to clean the charging pins and check whether the issue remains. If yes, you could contact the seller about that for help. If the seller fails to help, please contact support@fiio.com with the receipt attached.

Best regards


----------



## Nick24JJ (Feb 19, 2022)

@FiiO

After the recent update, the FiiO Control App does not function properly. Before the update, my UTWS5 was showing as Connected as soon as I was opening the App. Now, every time I open the App, I have to tap on the icon to connect. It shows as Disconnected even when I am wearing them and listening to music. Furthermore, there is a dropdown banner, appearing for a few seconds on the Status screen, which is empty. It does not show anything.

My phone is a Xiaomi Poco F2 Pro, Android 11, fully up to date. I have removed the Control App, unpaired the UTWS5, performed a factory reset, and rebooted the phone. Then reinstalled FiiO Control 2.8. It is the same. On Bluetooth settings everything works perfectly. It connects and disconnects, accordingly.

What do you suggest?


----------



## rebelstar

Nick24JJ said:


> It shows as Disconnected even when I am wearing them and listening to music.


I have Huawei p20 pro and it's always the same issue (shows disconnected) for every fiio device I have (BTR3, 5, UTWS5). I need to connect to every device manually each time. And after some time it is shows disconnected.


----------



## Pcppps

So has firmware of utws5 been ifficialr


----------



## Nick24JJ (Feb 19, 2022)

rebelstar said:


> I have Huawei p20 pro and it's always the same issue (shows disconnected) for every fiio device I have (BTR3, 5, UTWS5). I need to connect to every device manually each time. And after some time it is shows disconnected.


For me, it has not been like this. Before the recent "update", as soon as I was opening the Control App, and the case lid, my UTWS5 was showing as connected. When I was putting the earhooks back in the case and closing it, the App was showing: Disconnected. If I would then just open the case again, it was connecting back immediately. I didn't have to take them out or start playing music. It was just showing Connected. Like the Bluetooth setting on my phone (I think).

I just want to clarify that this has nothing to do with the playback. They play fine. It's just weird that I am listening to music and then I open the Control App, and it shows the device as disconnected while I'm listening to it.


----------



## AlexCBSN

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> You are using AptX adaptive codec or AptX codc? We do not have the oneplus 9pro for check but in 8pro the connection could work fine:
> 
> ...


I'm using aptx right now. It works fine. Adaptive isn't working though. I appreciate you checking it out. I'm using oxygen 12 (the screenshot you sent its using oxygen 11 which tbh it's way better than 12) I'll post in OnePlus forums about it since I read someone else having the same issue, it's an odd case of incompatibility


----------



## cresny

Nick24JJ said:


> For me, it has not been like this. Before the recent "update", as soon as I was opening the Control App, and the case lid, my UTWS5 was showing as connected. When I was putting the earhooks back in the case and closing it, the App was showing: Disconnected. If I would then just open the case again, it was connecting back immediately. I didn't have to take them out or start playing music. It was just showing Connected. Like the Bluetooth setting on my phone (I think).
> 
> I just want to clarify that this has nothing to do with the playback. They play fine. It's just weird that I am listening to music and then I open the Control App, and it shows the device as disconnected while I'm listening to it.


I'm curious about this but for a different reason. If I understand you correctly, everything's fundamentally fine. The units play as they should. When you open the control app that square may show disconnected but tapping on it you get the whirling arrows and it connects. If so then yours is just like mine. But what I want to know is what does the FIIO control app do? Because if I open Wavelet before "connecting" I don't see fancy options like Reverb, but after connecting through the FIIO app the options are there. What's actually happening?


----------



## Nick24JJ

cresny said:


> I'm curious about this but for a different reason. If I understand you correctly, everything's fundamentally fine. The units play as they should. When you open the control app that square may show disconnected but tapping on it you get the whirling arrows and it connects. If so then yours is just like mine. But what I want to know is what does the FIIO control app do? Because if I open Wavelet before "connecting" I don't see fancy options like Reverb, but after connecting through the FIIO app the options are there. What's actually happening?


I don't know what is happening in your system because I do not use Wavelet or anything like that. I just open Amazon Music on my phone, or YouTube Vanced, and I am listening. What I am saying is that, before the "update", I did not have to tap on anything. I was just opening the case lid, then opening the FiiO Control App on my phone, and it was connecting automatically, without me having to tap on anything. And this is the proper behavior, in my opinion. Because it is the same as with the Bluetooth setting on my phone. As soon as I open the case lid, the UTWS5 appears as Connected, aptX Adaptive, battery 100%, in my Bluetooth settings. The same should happen with the Control App, and it was happening until the "update". The "update" broke it. I'm not sure what new and exciting and genuinely useful this "update" brought...


----------



## cresny (Feb 19, 2022)

Nick24JJ said:


> I don't know what is happening in your system because I do not use Wavelet or anything like that. I just open Amazon Music on my phone, or YouTube Vanced, and I am listening. What I am saying is that, before the "update", I did not have to tap on anything. I was just opening the case lid, then opening the FiiO Control App on my phone, and it was connecting automatically, without me having to tap on anything. And this is the proper behavior, in my opinion. Because it is the same as with the Bluetooth setting on my phone. As soon as I open the case lid, the UTWS5 appears as Connected, aptX Adaptive, battery 100%, in my Bluetooth settings. The same should happen with the Control App, and it was happening until the "update". The "update" broke it. I'm not sure what new and exciting and genuinely useful this "update" brought...


Yeah I wasn't clear, but my point was that the FIIO Control connection is not synonymous with Bluetooth connection. It's doing something else, as if wrapping/enhancing the Bluetooth connection. That's the part I don't understand. I used wavelet as an example, whereby after the FIIO control connection new features were exposed.


----------



## ClukUch1kn (Feb 19, 2022)

AlexCBSN said:


> I'm using a oneplus 9pro. I updated to the latest firmware. I get 16 seconds pf playback then just crackled noises. Then off. Quite sad tbh



I registered an account just to respond to this.

I also have a OnePlus 9 Pro and struggled long and hard trying to figure out why my audio cuts out within 20 seconds and then you lose all functionality (needing a complete reset of the UTWS5).

The UTWS5 works just fine -- the AptX Adaptive setting on the OnePlus 9 Pro doesn't work properly, even though you can select it from the Developer's menu. Downgrading to regular AptX works just fine.

To test this, I purchased the QCC3040 USB transmitter in this thread that has AptX Adaptive and it works just fine. I also purchased an LG V60 ThinQ with native AptX Adaptive support and that also works just fine.

I spent a few frustrating days...just wanted to publicly post this for others with the same phone.


----------



## Nick24JJ

cresny said:


> Yeah I wasn't clear, but my point was that the FIIO Control connection is not synonymous with Bluetooth connection. It's doing something else, as if wrapping/enhancing the Bluetooth connection. That's the part I don't understand. I used wavelet as an example, whereby after the FIIO control connection new features were exposed.


Okay, I see what you mean, but I am not using any App to listen to my music on the phone, so I do not know if running FiiO Control reveals any new features or enhances anything. What I can tell you is that I do not observe any difference in listening to music from the Amazon App or YouTube, with the FiiO app running or closed. It sounds the same to me. Finally, it is really sad that the "update" broke this functionality, the auto-connect. @FiiO why does it have to be this way? You "update" and you break it? Your UTWS5 is still not available on Amazon UK, I don't know if it is even available on Ali. The firmware on Android is still not available. And when you honor us with your visit in here, you leave half and more of your customer's concerns and queries, unanswered.


----------



## Lightspeed12

Probably a stupid question but how does the utws5 play on a dap without using the app.
Do you have to run it on a phone with the app installed for it to work properly.
I have the shure tw2 on my se846s  & that runs fine on my sp1000m without app & also on my note9 phone.


----------



## cresny

Lightspeed12 said:


> Probably a stupid question but how does the utws5 play on a dap without using the app.
> Do you have to run it on a phone with the app installed for it to work properly.
> I have the shure tw2 on my se846s  & that runs fine on my sp1000m without app & also on my note9 phone.


You don't need the app to use the device. But  if you want anything other than default settings you'll need it. I don't know how much those settings are stored on device, which would allow you to set on one device and use it on another, but I could run some experiments if that's important to you.


----------



## Lightspeed12

Yes if you could check what programing stays with the device it would be very much appreciated as I am considering buying the utws5 to go with a 64audio a12t.
I will be using it on my Samsung note9 & my dap. Thanks Grant.


----------



## cresny

Lightspeed12 said:


> Yes if you could check what programing stays with the device it would be very much appreciated as I am considering buying the utws5 to go with a 64audio a12t.
> I will be using it on my Samsung note9 & my dap. Thanks Grant.


Yep, just tested and it works. I set my ambient volume to max then disconnected phone and connected to my laptop, ambient volume still at max. I don't recommend anyone set their ambient volume to max 🙂


----------



## valentinnils (Feb 19, 2022)

I would not get lost or over rate the Fiio control app.
Most people probably use it couple of times for the initial setup and the firmware update or for configuration changes and that's when you really need it.

Right now I am using the UTWS5 on PC and Android.
I would like to point out that there are independent and transparent options (apps) out there that allow you to change the sound signature.

On Android I am using the "RE Equalizer" app  from wise schematics which has ton of functionality like obviously equalizer, deep bass, surround, amplifier, preset profiles, intensity etc.
I am not getting any sales kickback from the boys, also the app is not cheap (10$) but it is a great app !
There are of course many other options out there as well, I happened to stick with this because it just works and is really well made.

On Pc there used to be Equalizer APO, unfortunately it requires to install drivers, so it might not work for everybody.

If you consider that at some point of life you will have IEM's from different makers I am kind of reluctant to install the apps from each vendor.
I want a consistent interface 95% of the time. This saves me time and grieve.
The alternative also allows me to do stuff independent from vendors apps, so its all about putting the control back to us the users.


----------



## AlexCBSN

ClukUch1kn said:


> I registered an account just to respond to this.
> 
> I also have a OnePlus 9 Pro and struggled long and hard trying to figure out why my audio cuts out within 20 seconds and then you lose all functionality (needing a complete reset of the UTWS5).
> 
> ...


It’s actually something of both worlds (fiio and oneplus) I own audio technica cks50tw’s and they work flawlessly on adaptive apt x, just as the xc91t (adaptive too) and qudelix 5k on adaptive, I truly don’t know where the bug is, since it starts playing and then it gets off. I’m hoping for lhdc (I own oneplus buds pro too and it works marvels on em) 

Aptx is good for now, but it’s a pain to switch from developer options all the time… oxygen os 11 was way better on that side


----------



## dyh

Hi all,

I'm in the market for TWS Earphones, since I eventually want to get AR Glasses that connect via my phone's USB-C port, and my phone doesn't have a Headphone Jack.

I've been doing a lot of research on TWS Earphones, and I've ordered several to try out. I just came across the products from Fiio and Shure that allow you to connect IEMs to over-the-ear style Bluetooth adapters.

I know I'd be giving up ANC, and I've heard the mics on the UTWS5 are bad, and hopefully Fiio will get Transparency Mode sorted, but could sound quality potentially be significantly better than any TWS Earbuds out there?

Also, how would the Fiio UTWS5 compare with the Shure True Wireless Adapter? https://www.shure.com/en-US/products/accessories/rmce-tw2

I did see one YouTube reviewer say he got the UTWS5, and wouldn't be going back to the Shure.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lightspeed12

dyh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm in the market for TWS Earphones, since I eventually want to get AR Glasses that connect via my phone's USB-C port, and my phone doesn't have a Headphone Jack.
> 
> ...


I own the shure tw2 hooked up to se846 & I have no problems what so ever, the sound is great & I use them on my sp1000m & my note9 with out any connection problems.
I can't compare them with the fiio utws5 because I don't have them.
I will purchase the fiio after they sort out the problems they appear to be having.


----------



## Lightspeed12

cresny said:


> Yep, just tested and it works. I set my ambient volume to max then disconnected phone and connected to my laptop, ambient volume still at max. I don't recommend anyone set their ambient volume to max 🙂


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## dyh

Lightspeed12 said:


> I own the shure tw2 hooked up to se846 & I have no problems what so ever, the sound is great & I use them on my sp1000m & my note9 with out any connection problems.
> I can't compare them with the fiio utws5 because I don't have them.
> I will purchase the fiio after they sort out the problems they appear to be having.


Thanks for replying. It seems like the Olina IEMs may be promising to use with these Bluetooth Adapters: https://www.linsoul.com/products/tripowin-x-hbb-olina

You'd need these Connection Adapters to attach the Olinas though right? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XKWJK6T/ref=twister_B07XJRDJCX?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

And do you know if the Olinas will fit in the Shure case? I saw that some IEMs aren't going to fit in the case.

Also, what problems do the UTWS5 still have? I saw that they can connect to your paired device when they're supposed to be charging inside the case!


----------



## Lightspeed12

dyh said:


> Thanks for replying. It seems like the Olina IEMs may be promising to use with these Bluetooth Adapters: https://www.linsoul.com/products/tripowin-x-hbb-olina
> 
> You'd need these Connection Adapters to attach the Olinas though right? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XKWJK6T/ref=twister_B07XJRDJCX?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


Yes you will need those Adapters to go from mmcx to 2 pin, you can get a 2 pin utws5 or a mmcx utws5 but I am not sure about weather the 2 pin will fit your iems.
As for fitting in the case I couldn't say specially with Adapters. The shure tw2 would also need the adapters to fit your iems because they are only in mmcx fittings.


----------



## some dude

Can anyone who has these utws5 tell me the diameter of the little red and blue part of the posts? Preferably in mm. I am getting customs made and want to make sure that the recessed connection hole is big enough to accommodate these BT adapters. I have the 2 pin ones preordered for when they are back in stock but I won’t get them in time to measure for myself before the reshell is finished.


----------



## rebelstar

FiiO said:


> You could try to clean the charging pins and check whether the issue remains. If yes, you could contact the seller about that for help. If the seller fails to help, please contact support@fiio.com with the receipt attached.


They are brand new, bought week ago, pins can not be dirty. So it is could be hardware problem or software?


----------



## swordhun

Could you recommend BT adapter for PC?
I have Reyin and I'm not satisfied with quality (iPhone AAC is much better than aptX with this).


----------



## valentinnils (Feb 21, 2022)

some dude said:


> Can anyone who has these utws5 tell me the diameter of the little red and blue part of the posts? Preferably in mm. I am getting customs made and want to make sure that the recessed connection hole is big enough to accommodate these BT adapters. I have the 2 pin ones preordered for when they are back in stock but I won’t get them in time to measure for myself before the reshell is finished.


Do you mean the colored rings at the connection end towards the IEM's ? Without measuring it precisely and just comparing to a ruler these look like 6 mm diameters.
Keep in mind I have MMCX, so the 2 pin version might be different. You are welcome !


----------



## some dude

valentinnils said:


> Do you mean the colored rings at the connection end towards the IEM's ? Without measuring it precisely and just comparing to a ruler these look like 6 mm diameters.
> Keep in mind I have MMCX, so the 2 pin version might be different. You are welcome !



Thank you very much.

That’s about what I was estimating I’ll tell him to do 7mm or 8mm to be safe


----------



## Lightspeed12

valentinnils said:


> Do you mean the colored rings at the connection end towards the IEM's ? Without measuring it precisely and just comparing to a ruler these look like 6 mm diameters.
> Keep in mind I have MMCX, so the 2 pin version might be different. You are welcome !


Hello any chance of showing the same picture in the case from the other side as I am curious to see how long the adapters are & also do they effect the fit comfort wise being a little longer. Thanks.


----------



## valentinnils (Feb 22, 2022)

Does this answer your question ? They are very comfortable to wear for me. I am European male 174+ cm.


----------



## Lightspeed12

valentinnils said:


> Does this answer your question ? They are very comfortable to wear for me. I am European male 174+ cm.


Not really I was hoping to see the actual mmcx to 2 pin  extension in the shot so I can judge the extra distance.
I plan on attaching the fiios to 64audio a12ts at a later date using the extensions.
But thanks for your reply much appreciated.


----------



## Nick24JJ

@FiiO , when will the new firmware become available on Android?


----------



## dmphile

Nick24JJ said:


> @FiiO , when will the new firmware become available on Android?


Also curious on timing for this... I'm anxiously awaiting for EQ and ambient mode.


----------



## kadinh (Feb 23, 2022)

Lightspeed12 said:


> Not really I was hoping to see the actual mmcx to 2 pin  extension in the shot so I can judge the extra distance.
> I plan on attaching the fiios to 64audio a12ts at a later date using the extensions.
> But thanks for your reply much appreciated.



Hopefully this helps. Monarch MKII connected with MMCX to 2 pin adapter:


----------



## Lightspeed12

kadinh said:


> Hopefully this helps. Monarch MKII connected with MMCX to 2 pin adapter:


Exactly what I wanted to see Thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## valentinnils

some dude said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> That’s about what I was estimating I’ll tell him to do 7mm or 8mm to be safe


----------



## valentinnils

some dude said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> That’s about what I was estimating I’ll tell him to do 7mm or 8mm to be safe


----------



## kadinh

Lightspeed12 said:


> Exactly what I wanted to see Thank you very much for your reply.


glad to be of help


----------



## kadinh

so i got a new UTWS5 in yesterday (obviously, from the photos). I connected to my phone, downloaded the FiiO iOS app.....still cant update off v1.3 firmware :-\


----------



## arijitroy2

Anybody uses these during workout? I'm considering mine to be used with Tinfi T2 or I think HBB mele that I have literally never used after buying and considering using them for workouts!


----------



## Nick24JJ

@FiiO , @FiiO Willson , when are we going to receive the new firmware on Android, please?


----------



## swordhun

Nick24JJ said:


> @FiiO , @FiiO Willson , when are we going to receive the new firmware on Android, please?


Only beta firmware, but they posted this earlier:
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1iwEznpCSwoG_r-jFJJ5OKcJGo8C6bV6T

I can't understand what do you mean on Android. This is firmware, a bin for UTWS5.

If you need APK download, here another one:
https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202105071628040377809&tid=17


----------



## Nick24JJ

swordhun said:


> Only beta firmware, but they posted this earlier:
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1iwEznpCSwoG_r-jFJJ5OKcJGo8C6bV6T
> 
> I can't understand what do you mean on Android. This is firmware, a bin for UTWS5.
> ...


Thanks for your effort but I would like an official response. And, yes, I meant the new firmware, becoming officially available.


----------



## kadinh

swordhun said:


> Only beta firmware, but they posted this earlier:
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1iwEznpCSwoG_r-jFJJ5OKcJGo8C6bV6T
> 
> I can't understand what do you mean on Android. This is firmware, a bin for UTWS5.
> ...


@FiiO am I able to download the file and manually update with an iphone?


----------



## erockg

kadinh said:


> @FiiO am I able to download the file and manually update with an iphone?


I did.  iOS 15.3.1.  iPhone 13 Pro.  No issues.


----------



## kadinh

erockg said:


> I did.  iOS 15.3.1.  iPhone 13 Pro.  No issues.


tyvm


----------



## magiks (Feb 26, 2022)

magiks said:


> here is another test.
> 4 hours and I hear the battery low on the left unit.
> please tell me if I need to contact my local distributor to get a replacement.





magiks said:


> @FiiO Willson any updates on this?




@FiiO should I get a replacement or not?
is having only 4 hours of play time on the left unit a normal thing or is it a defect?


----------



## dweaver

I have a Samsung S20 5G phone and just recieved my UTWS5 and am enjoying the heck out of them paired with my FH5 stellar combination for music.

But I am having the UTWS5 occasionally not work controls wise. I will pull them out of the case and they won't start music like they are supposed to or stop music if I manually start it from my phone and other button combinations also won't work.

To get them working I have turned them off and on once, and had to reset them once. Is this correct way to resolve the issue?

Fiio, will there be an update to the FW addressing these types of issues?

Also wish the app had an EQ, but have to say so far for me it isn't necessary as these drive the FH5 to perfection.


----------



## scarpeta

Hello everyone, first of all sorry for my English, I wanted to know if two utws5 can be used with the same device (mobile phone)

I have one attached to a Monarch MKI and would like to purchase another to attach to an IMR Astra Ultraque.

Do you know if it could? Would you have connection problems? Has anyone tried it?

Thank you all for your responses.


----------



## jmwant

Anyone tried these with Timeless?


----------



## Nick24JJ

jmwant said:


> Anyone tried these with Timeless?


Yes, me, I am have my 7Hz Timeless hooked all the time with my UTWS5. They play very nicely and I am wearing them all the time, after work. They can play much better on my Qudelix 5K, with a good cable and the SpinFit CP100+ , I am currently using. And, they can play superbly on a good headphone amp/dac


----------



## jmwant

Nick24JJ said:


> Yes, me, I am have my 7Hz Timeless hooked all the time with my UTWS5. They play very nicely and I am wearing them all the time, after work. They can play much better on my Qudelix 5K, with a good cable and the SpinFit CP100+ , I am currently using. And, they can play superbly on a good headphone amp/dac


 Thanks a lot. I already have hipdac for using these at home. Looking for a portable solution. Or for watching TV at midnight without disturbing others.


----------



## AMerePerson

arijitroy2 said:


> Anybody uses these during workout? I'm considering mine to be used with Tinfi T2 or I think HBB mele that I have literally never used after buying and considering using them for workouts!


I've used them on the treadmill just fine. As long as the IEMs you're pairing them with fit well, you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## FiiO

dweaver said:


> I have a Samsung S20 5G phone and just recieved my UTWS5 and am enjoying the heck out of them paired with my FH5 stellar combination for music.
> 
> But I am having the UTWS5 occasionally not work controls wise. I will pull them out of the case and they won't start music like they are supposed to or stop music if I manually start it from my phone and other button combinations also won't work.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Does the issue remain after reseting the UTWS5? We will report to the engineer to test and try to reproduce the issue first.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

magiks said:


> @FiiO should I get a replacement or not?
> is having only 4 hours of play time on the left unit a normal thing or is it a defect?


Dear friend,

It seems to be abnormal if the left unit could only work for 4hours after fully charged. You may contact the seller about that first. If the seller fails to help, please contact us again with the receipt attached. Thanks in advanced! 

Best regards


----------



## Nick24JJ

@FiiO , when will the new firmware become available?


----------



## CrocodileDundee

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> It seems to be abnormal if the left unit could only work for 4hours after fully charged. You may contact the seller about that first. If the seller fails to help, please contact us again with the receipt attached. Thanks in advanced!
> 
> Best regards


Hummm...coincidentally I notice something like that yesterday...my L was 10% and the R was 80% after spending the day on a fully charged case.


----------



## anethema (Feb 28, 2022)

Also @FiiO @FiiO Willson when you have the firmware release, will there be a way to toggle transparency mode from a button press?

EDIT: Never mind I lost that someone posted this in the thread like 10+ pages back, but triple clicking the right earhook toggles transparency on and off. WOO. These are damn near perfect now.

The transparency mode is very artificial compared to the Shure adapters, but its good enough for me. 

Thanks!


----------



## kadinh

how does everyone feel about transparency mode? i have been a day 1 user of the apple airpod pros and the transparency on the utws5 does not impress me at all. however, the bluetooth range on the utws5 is much better than the brt5, 5k, and goblue.


----------



## Nick24JJ

kadinh said:


> ... however, the bluetooth range on the utws5 is much better than the brt5, *5k*, and goblue.


Excuse me, are you referring to the Qudelix-5K? My experience is that, whereas I can listen to my UTWS5 when my phone is downstairs and I am upstairs, with my 5K there is no spot in my 2 store property that I'm losing connection, no matter where my phone is. LDAC fixed at 990 in the 5K, aptX Adaptive on the UTWS5. Amazon HD + Qobuz.


----------



## kadinh

Nick24JJ said:


> Excuse me, are you referring to the Qudelix-5K? My experience is that, whereas I can listen to my UTWS5 when my phone is downstairs and I am upstairs, with my 5K there is no spot in my 2 store property that I'm losing connection, no matter where my phone is. LDAC fixed at 990 in the 5K, aptX Adaptive on the UTWS5. Amazon HD + Qobuz.


yes, that is correct. i have the BT dongle that everyone recommends on my PC and when i walk to the bathroom at work, the brt5 cut out so much i could almost not listen to any music. the 5k has static, but the utws5 has 0 interference.


----------



## cresny

kadinh said:


> how does everyone feel about transparency mode? i have been a day 1 user of the apple airpod pros and the transparency on the utws5 does not impress me at all. however, the bluetooth range on the utws5 is much better than the brt5, 5k, and goblue.


I think the transparency mode is pretty good. I had to adjust the ambient volume down though to get it how I liked it.


----------



## Nick24JJ

So, all of you, guys, are running the beta firmware? Are you running it on Android 11? Have you observed any issues? 

I've asked so many times, here, when will it become officially available, still no response from @FiiO ...

I'm thinking of installing the beta, as well. Is it possible to return to the latest stable afterwards, if needed?


----------



## Nick24JJ

kadinh said:


> yes, that is correct. i have the BT dongle that everyone recommends on my PC and when i walk to the bathroom at work, the brt5 cut out so much i could almost not listen to any music. the 5k has static, but the utws5 has 0 interference.


For me, the 5K has better Bluetooth connectivity.


----------



## kadinh

Nick24JJ said:


> So, all of you, guys, are running the beta firmware? Are you running it on Android 11? Have you observed any issues?
> 
> I've asked so many times, here, when will it become officially available, still no response from @FiiO ...
> 
> I'm thinking of installing the beta, as well. Is it possible to return to the latest stable afterwards, if needed?


i thought 1.38 was supposed to be official, but i could never get my iphone 13 to install it. i had to get the .bin file and upgrade the fw that way.


----------



## Nick24JJ

kadinh said:


> i thought 1.38 was supposed to be official, but i could never get my iphone 13 to install it. i had to get the .bin file and upgrade the fw that way.


I don't think it is official, even for the iPhone. If it would be official, you would get it via the FiiO Control App.


----------



## dweaver

I find transparency artificial but serviceable when needed.


----------



## swordhun

kadinh said:


> yes, that is correct. i have the BT dongle that everyone recommends on my PC and when i walk to the bathroom at work, the brt5 cut out so much i could almost not listen to any music. the 5k has static, but the utws5 has 0 interference.


Which BT dongle that everyone recommending for PC?


----------



## kadinh

swordhun said:


> Which BT dongle that everyone recommending for PC?


the one from AliExpress...let me see if i can find the post


----------



## dannyking

I'm currently using the 1.38 version on an iphone and I'm wondering if others are facing this issue with the transparency mode. When playing music (with transparency on) the transparency volume shoots up to the max from it was set to when music is paused, skipped or a current track ends.  

Also Fiio, in the upcoming update, if there is a way to keep transparency mode off while music is playing, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## kadinh

dannyking said:


> Also Fiio, in the upcoming update, if there is a way to keep transparency mode off while music is playing, it would be much appreciated.


I 2nd this


----------



## AlexCBSN

dannyking said:


> I'm currently using the 1.38 version on an iphone and I'm wondering if others are facing this issue with the transparency mode. When playing music (with transparency on) the transparency volume shoots up to the max from it was set to when music is paused, skipped or a current track ends.
> 
> Also Fiio, in the upcoming update, if there is a way to keep transparency mode off while music is playing, it would be much appreciated.


It happens to me too, volume doesn't work on it. And little sounds are pushed. Though I understand it's a beta phase


----------



## rebelstar

I would say you need to clean contacts with alcohol almost every time you put them into the case. 2 times already happened after "charging" I see that first unit is 0% while second is 100%


----------



## kadinh

swordhun said:


> Which BT dongle that everyone recommending for PC?



https://a.aliexpress.com/_mrAefek


----------



## FiiO

If everything goes well, the stable firmware will be released at about next week. But the EQ support will not be added in this firmware.

Best regards


----------



## Nick24JJ

FiiO said:


> If everything goes well, the stable firmware will be released at about next week. But the EQ support will not be added in this firmware.
> 
> Best regards


Thank you, that's great news! 

I hope it will take care of the erroneous charging levels shown in the App, and also that the App will recognize the Bluetooth connection straight away, as soon as you open it, like it used to, before the update. Now I need to tap on the FiiO UTWS5 icon to show it as connected. Personally, I do not need anything else, I will never use the transparency mode or any equalizer. My 7Hz Timeless sound fantastic, absolutely brilliant, on Amazon HD, Qobuz and YouTube without any EQ.


----------



## cresny

dweaver said:


> I find transparency artificial but serviceable when needed.


What level is your internal volume? I find transparency is much better when internal volume is around .75. If it's all the way up then transparency becomes very much over-amplified


----------



## swordhun

kadinh said:


> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mrAefek


Thank you!


----------



## kadinh

swordhun said:


> Thank you!


You’re welcome 

I haven’t been able to control playback with the Bluetooth device buttons, so that’s a downside


----------



## dmphile

FiiO said:


> If everything goes well, the stable firmware will be released at about next week. But the EQ support will not be added in this firmware.
> 
> Best regards


Looking forward to the official update.


----------



## toughnut

A question to the owner of UTWS5 (especially MMCX), is the red/blue ring at the tip made from hard plastic? I plan to pair this with Senn IE900 that come with odd Fidelity+ MMCX that requires longer shaft. Which meant I need to shave off part of the red/blue ring by 2-3mm or remove it completely, if either option are even possible. 

Thank in advance!


----------



## dmphile (Mar 3, 2022)

toughnut said:


> A question to the owner of UTWS5 (especially MMCX), is the red/blue ring at the tip made from hard plastic? I plan to pair this with Senn IE900 that come with odd Fidelity+ MMCX that requires longer shaft. Which meant I need to shave off part of the red/blue ring by 2-3mm or remove it completely, if either option are even possible.
> 
> Thank in advance!


Why not try an adapter instead of destroying your UTWS5?






Super Mini MMCX 0.78 Male To Female 0.78mm QDC FitEar JH EXK Acoustune UM V3 IM IE 500PRO IE 40PRO IPX Plug AdapterA2DC


----------



## GhalMaraz

Rings are metal or aluminium.


----------



## iucounu (Mar 3, 2022)

slsmaster said:


> Yes, delete the UTWS5 from your phones bluetooth settings, keep bluetooth on. Reinstall the FiiO Control App but don't start it yet. Put both Hooks back in the case, hold the button in the case for 15secs, ignore the led flashing white-red and keep holding until the led on the case turns of, then let go of the button. After a few seconds the led should start to flash white-red again. Go into the FiiO Control App, grand all permissions and wait till it finds the UTWS5 (you can click on the refresh button in the App to find it, if it doesn't do it on its own). Once it has been found, click on it. Accept all pairing requests.


I followed these instructions, which allowed me to successfully open it in the control app, but then my iPhone couldn't actually connect to them, even though they had "paired".  I tried it a second time, but now when I hold down the case button for three seconds nothing happens.  A quick press will show the battery level, but a longer press will not start pairing mode or perform a factory reset.  How can I fix this?


----------



## toughnut (Mar 3, 2022)

Thank you dmphile, GhalMaraz. I intend to go with adapter plus 2-pin UTWS5 however that FiiO model is OOS for weeks. Desperate man thinking of desperate measure.


----------



## FiiO

iucounu said:


> I followed these instructions, which allowed me to successfully open it in the control app, but then my iPhone couldn't actually connect to them, even though they had "paired".  I tried it a second time, but now when I hold down the case button for three seconds nothing happens.  A quick press will show the battery level, but a longer press will not start pairing mode or perform a factory reset.  How can I fix this?


Dear friend,
1. Clear pairing (Keep the ear hooks inside, and then long-press the multifunction button of the charging case for 12s after opening the case lid.)
2. If the UTWS5 could not connect to the FiiO Control app well, please click the play button in the UTWS5 after connecting to the mobile phone, then select the UTWS5 in FiiO Control app.

Best regards


----------



## the1andonly

Hey @FiiO  look what I made with your UTWS3.... Wish I could get my hands on the UTWS5 instead, did the AKM fire effect supply?





Also consider updating the 5 with a good EQ people can make themselves, and perhaps making some shaped to be used with portable headphones 

Think you guys have something that can be a real winner across the board for headphones and IEM's!


----------



## Salter (Mar 4, 2022)

Kento6395 said:


> Has anyone ever used it with Campfire Solaris ?
> I'm interested


I realize I'm responding to an older thread question, but just in case other Campfire Solaris (2020) owners come across this post, size wise, they fit perfectly into the charge case. I have been using this setup for a few hours and the ability to chuck the cable is fantastic and more than worth the price. Ergonomically it also works very well for me. Wearing them feels natural, and I really like how they "hang" over my ears. They feel solid and very smooth. In this respect as well, I prefer this setup over cables, especially the thin variety that comes with the Solaris that can sometimes chafe. In fact, I noticed that the IEMs remain lodged in my ear canal more securely compared to using them with a cable. So: it's a 10/10 solution for IEMs on the go. There's only one big "but" at the end of this otherwise glowing mini review: the sound signature that's introduced by the Fiios is problematic, for me. This is a personal thing but the Fiios introduces a "warm" tonality across the board. I'm not sure whether it's related to the particular DAC/Amp used, or the fact that they're connected via Aptx to my Samsung S21 and therefore suffer from the lower BT bitrate. Reading the thread, there's some talk that Fiios will introduce EQ controls through their app (worth checking if you're coming across this post in the future). This will be a crucial feature. Otherwise the Solaris are losing their wonderful sparkle and "tonal resolution" in the mids and of course the bass regions (I can live with slightly less sparkle in the highs). To be honest, they sound a bit muddy. It's not subtle either. It's obvious. Now, if you like this kind of sound signature, or if your IEMs are a bit harsh, you're in luck. But comparing the Fiios to my other portable DAC/Amp which is the iFi GoBlu (connected via LDAC to the S21) and the difference is dramatic. I'd be very interested to know if others experienced a similar phenomena. Maybe I'm missing something. Because I'd love to keep the UTWS5's.


----------



## AndyTvr

Salter said:


> I realize I'm responding to an older thread question, but just in case other Campfire Solaris (2020) owners come across this post, size wise, they fit perfectly into the charge case. I have been using this setup for a few hours and the ability to chuck the cable is fantastic and more than worth the price. Ergonomically it also works very well for me. Wearing them feels natural, and I really like how they "hang" over my ears. They feel solid and very smooth. In this respect as well, I prefer this setup over cables, especially the thin variety that comes with the Solaris that can sometimes chafe. In fact, I noticed that the IEMs remain lodged in my ear canal more securely compared to using them with a cable. So: it's a 10/10 solution for IEMs on the go. There's only one big "but" at the end of this otherwise glowing mini review: the sound signature that's introduced by the Fiios is problematic, for me. This is a personal thing but the Fiios introduces a "warm" tonality across the board. I'm not sure whether it's related to the particular DAC/Amp used, or the fact that they're connected via Aptx to my Samsung S21 and therefore suffer from the lower BT bitrate. Reading the thread, there's some talk that Fiios will introduce EQ controls through their app (worth checking if you're coming across this post in the future). This will be a crucial feature. Otherwise the Solaris are losing their wonderful sparkle and "tonal resolution" in the mids and of course the bass regions (I can live with slightly less sparkle in the highs). To be honest, they sound a bit muddy. It's not subtle either. It's obvious. Now, if you like this kind of sound signature, or if your IEMs are a bit harsh, you're in luck. But comparing the Fiios to my other portable DAC/Amp which is the iFi GoBlu (connected via LDAC to the S21) and the difference is dramatic. I'd be very interested to know if others experienced a similar phenomena. Maybe I'm missing something. Because I'd love to keep the UTWS5's.


Totally agree. UTWS5 has warm sound signature. It should be good with bright iems. I'm using Shure Aonic 4 and there is definitely lack of highs. That's big difference between UTWS5 and cable (with usb dac). Some instruments sound unnatural (hats, cymbals, etc.) because of low aptx bitrate.
UTWS5 needs two things:
1. EQ (it definitely needs clearer highs)
2. Higher bitrate codec (LHDC for example, as Fiio says it can be technically implemented, but doesn't say if it really would).


----------



## Salter (Mar 4, 2022)

AndyTvr said:


> Totally agree. UTWS5 has warm sound signature. It should be good with bright iems. I'm using Shure Aonic 4 and there is definitely lack of highs. That's big difference between UTWS5 and cable (with usb dac). Some instruments sound unnatural (hats, cymbals, etc.) because of low aptx bitrate.
> UTWS5 needs two things:
> 1. EQ (it definitely needs clearer highs)
> 2. Higher bitrate codec (LHDC for example, as Fiio says it can be technically implemented, but doesn't say if it really would).


This makes sense. I think I'm a year or so early to this party. And I only have one pair of IEMs - so I can't match another. Considering how shockingly good BT DAC/Amps like the iFi GoBlu are nowadays - I'm hoping Fiio will catch up in the sound quality department. At least for the 20% of us that care enough and have IEMs that expose the problem. Otherwise it's a phenomenally well realized solution. As it is, however, I'll probably have to return it and continue to tangle up with those dang cables


----------



## FiiO

the1andonly said:


> Hey @FiiO  look what I made with your UTWS3.... Wish I could get my hands on the UTWS5 instead, did the AKM fire effect supply?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so cool! The UTWS5 may be out of stock now in most stores. It will be available again at about next month if everything goes well. 
We will also report your feedback about EQ to the engineer. 

Thanks for the feedback.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO Willson

AndyTvr said:


> Totally agree. UTWS5 has warm sound signature. It should be good with bright iems. I'm using Shure Aonic 4 and there is definitely lack of highs. That's big difference between UTWS5 and cable (with usb dac). Some instruments sound unnatural (hats, cymbals, etc.) because of low aptx bitrate.
> UTWS5 needs two things:
> 1. EQ (it definitely needs clearer highs)
> 2. Higher bitrate codec (LHDC for example, as Fiio says it can be technically implemented, but doesn't say if it really would).


Hello
LHDC is  implemented and currently in final testing,Will soon begin internal testing

EQ has not been completely finished, it is not perfect yet, and we are working hard on it.


----------



## Nick24JJ (Mar 5, 2022)

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello
> *LHDC is  implemented and currently in final testing,Will soon begin internal testing*
> 
> EQ has not been completely finished, it is not perfect yet, and we are working hard on it.


Oohhh!! That is Amazing news!!!   My POCO F2 PRO does support LHDC!!


----------



## Salter (Mar 5, 2022)

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello
> LHDC is  implemented and currently in final testing,Will soon begin internal testing
> 
> EQ has not been completely finished, it is not perfect yet, and we are working hard on it.


Thanks for the update. That's great news. @FiiO Willson - is EQ expected to work when connecting via LHDC? Do you happen to know if Samsung phones (e.g. S21) support LHDC?


----------



## Nick24JJ (Mar 5, 2022)

@FiiO , @FiiO Willson , earlier when I've asked, I have been told that I won't be able to control play/pause or previous/next, if I would connect the UTWS5 with the FiiO BTA30 Pro. Is this something that could be implemented on a later firmware update, on either of these devices? Because I would have bought the BTA30 Pro yesterday, if this would work!


----------



## AlexCBSN

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello
> LHDC is  implemented and currently in final testing,Will soon begin internal testing
> 
> EQ has not been completely finished, it is not perfect yet, and we are working hard on it.


That’s awesome, looking forward to it!


----------



## dmphile

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello
> LHDC is  implemented and currently in final testing,Will soon begin internal testing
> 
> EQ has not been completely finished, it is not perfect yet, and we are working hard on it.


This is great news. Thanks for sharing.

Any idea if multi-point will be in the future firmware for UTWS5? I think that would make this BT adapter the best if that gets implemented.


----------



## felix3650

@FiiO Willson 
A neat feature would be letting us choose which bluetooth codec the UTWS5 negotiates with the connecting device. Say I want to force my phone to connect with LHDC rather than AptX Adaptive, I just disable AptX on the UTWS5 and it connects with LHDC.
I think the Qudelix app has it if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## AlexCBSN

felix3650 said:


> @FiiO Willson
> A neat feature would be letting us choose which bluetooth codec the UTWS5 negotiates with the connecting device. Say I want to force my phone to connect with LHDC rather than AptX Adaptive, I just disable AptX on the UTWS5 and it connects with LHDC.
> I think the Qudelix app has it if I'm not mistaken.


Yes, the qudelix has it


----------



## Xenderos

What is your recommendation for fast and sparky (Andromeda style) IEMS for UTWS5? Currently, I'm using KZ ZSN Pro X however its extended connector doesn't work well with the case. Andromeda also is not an option because sound really muddy with UTWS5


----------



## Salter

Anyone knows if any 3rd party EQ apps for Android work with FiiO UTWS5?


----------



## AlexCBSN

Salter said:


> Anyone knows if any 3rd party EQ apps for Android work with FiiO UTWS5?


I have used Poweramp ew with many bt headphones and sometimes when I left it open with the qudelix. Though it doesn't play nice with tidal nor uapp


----------



## valentinnils

Salter said:


> Anyone knows if any 3rd party EQ apps for Android work with FiiO UTWS5?


RE Equalizer on Android, APO Equalizer on Windows


----------



## MariusAB (Mar 10, 2022)

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello
> LHDC is  implemented and currently in final testing,Will soon begin internal testing
> 
> EQ has not been completely finished, it is not perfect yet, and we are working hard on it.


Why not implement aptx HD that much more mobile phones support ? LDAC i am even not asking. LHDC only supported by  such phones as xiaomi and small amout of other models, so seems like chines brand orienting their updates to other chinese brand only. And wider  available support in more popular  higher bit rate codecs could be benefit for everyone. Now many are stuck at lower aptx  at maximum. Not going to buy  xiaomi  phone to have support for aptx adaptive or LHDC.  Except from this utws5 even with aptx codec is  best product and sound  in their class. I really love it as very musical, fun and hi quality source i use almost each day.


----------



## FiiO

MariusAB said:


> Why not implement aptx HD that much more mobile phones support ? LDAC i am even not asking. LHDC only supported by  such phones as xiaomi and small amout of other models, so seems like chines brand orienting their updates to other chinese brand only. And wider  available support in more popular  higher bit rate codecs could be benefit for everyone. Now many are stuck at lower aptx  at maximum. Not going to buy  xiaomi  phone to have support for aptx adaptive or LHDC.  Except from this utws5 even with aptx codec is  best product and sound  in their class. I really love it as very musical, fun and hi quality source i use almost each day.


The Qualcomm does not have the plan of adding APTX HD support for UTWS5. So we could not add as well.

Best regards


----------



## GhalMaraz

LDAC is in plans to implement?
It would be great if with pause transparent mode could turn on automaticly.
BTW UTWS5 sound amazing with Tripowin Olina 
Best regards


----------



## gnychis

Hi, has environment mode (hearing through the mic) implemented and released yet on UTWS5?


----------



## GhalMaraz

Yes, but only in beta firmware. There is link to file in this topic.


----------



## eswng679

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello
> LHDC is  implemented and currently in final testing,Will soon begin internal testing
> 
> EQ has not been completely finished, it is not perfect yet, and we are working hard on it.


Are you able to give us a sneak peak of what to expect for EQ? 
Would it be similar to the BTR5? Or different?


----------



## rebelstar

Okay, this is getting really annoying. 
1. After I put utws's into case they keep reconnecting to PC or smartphone and I need to turn off BT for both PC and phone. 
2. Not enough place for even Fiio FH3, I need to twist both FH3s so they can fit and case closed each time. 
3. Main and worst issue - left or right utws charging for a random amount, like left for 46% and right 100%. I tried to use battery safe mode. So today left utws charged for 67% and right for 85%. Tried while case connected to charging cable and without it. Each time both led lights are breathing, means utws's are charging. 
4. BTR3, BTR5 and UTWS5 are never connects automatically to Fiio music app (Android 10),each time I need go to Fiio music options and connect them manually.


----------



## dmphile (Mar 14, 2022)

Started experiencing loud "crackling pop" sounds randomly. Not sure what's causing it but it's super unpleasant and hurts my ears. Anybody else experiencing this at random? It usually happens when I'm listening to music on my bed.

@FiiO @FiiO Willson any idea what could be causing this?


----------



## rebelstar

dmphile said:


> Started experiencing loud "crackling pop" sounds randomly. Not sure what's causing it but it's super unpleasant and hurts my ears. Anybody else experiencing this at random? It usually happens when I'm listening to music on my bed.


Same. Forgot to mention it previously


----------



## Nick24JJ

Personally, the issue I see is that the earhooks do not appear as 100% charged, even after they are left overnight inside the fully changed case. Also, after the latest Control App update, my UTWS5 does not automatically connect after opening the App, like it used to do.

@FiiO , @FiiO Willson , when will the latest firmware become available? In one of your posts you said that it would be available last week...


----------



## dmphile

As much as I like FiiO products, I wouldn't count on their timelines.


----------



## kadinh

im playing with the idea of sending back the UTWS5. my biggest gripes are 1) the microphone placement behind the ear doesnt elicit the best vocal transmission and 2) transparency mode stops when media playback stops. 

i carry my airpods pro, qudelix 5k, and cayin RU6 with me every day to work. the APPs are the most seamless when connecting to my PC, taking phone calls and listening to music. cant beat the transparency mode. i think APP2 will be an insta-buy for me. I get told a lot when using the UTWS5 that they cant hear me talking; the mic level is set to almost 100% in the FiiO app and on my PC. i am told that the 5K has the best voice quality.

also debating returning/selling 5K + RU6 + UTWS5 + Mojo 1 and buying the Mojo 2.

[/thinking out loud]


----------



## dmphile

kadinh said:


> im playing with the idea of sending back the UTWS5. my biggest gripes are 1) the microphone placement behind the ear doesnt elicit the best vocal transmission and 2) transparency mode stops when media playback stops.


That is such a strange implementation but it is BETA after all so I wouldn't expect it to work in the way that we would expect with an official release. And if that is FiiO's intended implementation, that is a pretty big oversight IMO.


----------



## FiiO Willson

dmphile said:


> Started experiencing loud "crackling pop" sounds randomly. Not sure what's causing it but it's super unpleasant and hurts my ears. Anybody else experiencing this at random? It usually happens when I'm listening to music on my bed.
> 
> @FiiO @FiiO Willson any idea what could be causing this?





rebelstar said:


> Same. Forgot to mention it previously


Can you tell us more about your phenomenon?
It would be best to send me a station letter, so we will test in detail what causes it。


----------



## FiiO Willson (Mar 14, 2022)

dmphile said:


> That is such a strange implementation but it is BETA after all so I wouldn't expect it to work in the way that we would expect with an official release. And if that is FiiO's intended implementation, that is a pretty big oversight IMO.


Ambient sound mode is still being debugged. We plan to change to keep it on/off as you wish while listening to music.

So far we are not very satisfied either. If the experience is too bad, maybe we will consider canceling this feature


----------



## FiiO Willson (Mar 14, 2022)

Salter said:


> Thanks for the update. That's great news. @FiiO Willson - is EQ expected to work when connecting via LHDC? Do you happen to know if Samsung phones (e.g. S21) support LHDC?


If the Phone supports LHDC and is connected to UTWS5, you can switch EQ through the FiiO Control APP 
However, our EQ-enabled software is currently in testing and will only be released later


----------



## FiiO Willson

MariusAB said:


> Why not implement aptx HD that much more mobile phones support ? LDAC i am even not asking. LHDC only supported by  such phones as xiaomi and small amout of other models, so seems like chines brand orienting their updates to other chinese brand only. And wider  available support in more popular  higher bit rate codecs could be benefit for everyone. Now many are stuck at lower aptx  at maximum. Not going to buy  xiaomi  phone to have support for aptx adaptive or LHDC.  Except from this utws5 even with aptx codec is  best product and sound  in their class. I really love it as very musical, fun and hi quality source i use almost each day.


Mainly because of technical reasons, LDAC is currently not available on the QCC series; aptX HD is also not compatible with aptX adaptive.

To be honest, I am also very confused about Qualcomm's operation, they seem to pursue only newer technologies newer platforms, while ignoring the previous technology and the interface with the new technology


----------



## dmphile (Mar 15, 2022)

FiiO Willson said:


> Can you tell us more about your phenomenon?
> It would be best to send me a station letter, so we will test in detail what causes it。


It happens randomly where my IEMS connected to UTWS5 will make a really sharp and loud crackling pop kind of sound. It's really hard to replicate and even harder to describe but only happens on the UTWS5. I thought maybe it's static interference or the MMCX connection giving some other issues. The only time it happens is when I'm lying in bed with my head on my pillow sitting somewhat at a 45 degree angle.

Sorry, can you also clarify what a station letter is? You mean an email?


----------



## dmphile

FiiO Willson said:


> Ambient sound mode is still being debugged. We plan to change to keep it on/off as you wish while listening to music.
> 
> So far we are not very satisfied either. If the experience is too bad, maybe we will consider canceling this feature


Yikes, hopefully you don't cancel and can create a better experience for ambient mode. I know many ppl are still looking forward to this feature update including myself.


----------



## Hanesu (Mar 15, 2022)

FiiO Willson said:


> Ambient sound mode is still being debugged. We plan to change to keep it on/off as you wish while listening to music.
> 
> So far we are not very satisfied either. If the experience is too bad, maybe we will consider canceling this feature


This is _exactly _what Fiio has said about this feature coming to the UTWS 3. There was a beta version and it was then cancelled, instead the promise this feature will finally be available with the UTWS 5. 

Don`t get me wrong, I find it right that new features should only be implemented if certain quality standards are fulfilled. 

_But what about doing your beta testing in the background without announcing or promising features that you are not sure of yet if they will meet your standards?_
Otherwise it is overpromising underdelivering (instead of the other way round!)…and this is never good for the reputation of a company, at least in my opinion.

To be honest, as a European I never fully understood why many Chinese companies are often rushing *sooo* much to announce / bring out new features or products that are still _massively_ under development. I have owned several Fiio products that were all nice from their idea, but literally none of them was bug free or didn`t have any small issues etc.
Never had those experiences with Sony,  Sennheiser etc.
Of course those companies might have a better financial backup, but I feel that is not everything. It also has to do a lot with their philosophy to slow down their product cycles!

Might be a cultural difference and problem of different markets.....but Fiio is a big company that also has an international target group. So these things should be put into consideration while you develop a product ....

To be fair, again, the same applies to other companies like Hifiman, Shanling, Cayin etc.


----------



## Nick24JJ

Hanesu said:


> This is _exactly _what Fiio has said about this feature coming to the UTWS 3. There was a Beta Version and it was then cancelled, promising this feature will finally be available in the UTWS 5.
> 
> Don`t get me wrong, I find it right that new features should only be implemented into devices if certain quality standards are fulfilled.
> 
> ...


I agree, 100% !!

So, @FiiO Willson , when will the new firmware become available? In one week? In one month?


----------



## ChubbsAU

Apologies if this has been asked, I did a few searches and couldn't find an answer

Do the UT-WS5 work with CIEMS's with recessed sockets, namely the UM Merline / Miracle ?


----------



## GhalMaraz

On Aria it was very loose - so don't work well with recesed slot.


----------



## ChubbsAU

Hmm so maybe best option is to get MMCX version and use an adapter ?


----------



## GhalMaraz

Adapters work well, but it may be too big to fit in case with adapter.


----------



## andjayik

FiiO Willson said:


> If the Phone supports LHDC and is connected to UTWS5, you can switch EQ through the FiiO Control APP
> However, our EQ-enabled software is currently in testing and will only be released later


since when did this support ldac?


----------



## FiiO Willson

GhalMaraz said:


> LDAC is in plans to implement?
> It would be great if with pause transparent mode could turn on automaticly.
> BTW UTWS5 sound amazing with Tripowin Olina
> Best regards


LDAC will not support for technocal reason.
 I think transparent mode could turn on/off by Manual


----------



## FiiO Willson

Hanesu said:


> This is _exactly _what Fiio has said about this feature coming to the UTWS 3. There was a beta version and it was then cancelled, instead the promise this feature will finally be available with the UTWS 5.
> 
> Don`t get me wrong, I find it right that new features should only be implemented if certain quality standards are fulfilled.
> 
> ...





Nick24JJ said:


> I agree, 100% !!
> 
> So, @FiiO Willson , when will the new firmware become available? In one week? In one month?


Thank you for your support.
In fact, I feel that we are still quite stable, we do publicity are sure to be able to do before we start to promote.

Only in the end will be abandoned because of some individual problems. This is a very complicated matter.

The same is true for software updates, which can be delayed again and again because of a bug. But we never forget what we said,


----------



## cloneman

What kind of MMCX to 2-pin adapter fits well with this, in terms of size/fit?


----------



## eswng679 (Mar 15, 2022)

cloneman said:


> What kind of MMCX to 2-pin adapter fits well with this, in terms of size/fit?


I use this angled adapter from OEAudio and they seem to work quite well.





(apologies for the bad quality - took a quick snap at work)

The small nitpick I have with the MMCX > 0.78 mm is the swivel and having to adjust them every time you take them off or put them on (maybe just annoying thing about MMCX in general). Small price to pay to ensure the IEMs fit I guess.

Links:
Angled
Straight

I will say that I ordered direct and it took about a month to get to me - likely the same if you were to order from Aliexpress.

Edit: I got the angled version based on a recommendation from @thefallenangelx. The angled adapter fits the case better than straight.
Gotta give credit where its due.


----------



## andjayik

Why would u not just get the 2 pin wireless instead of mmcx?


----------



## eswng679

andjayik said:


> Why would u not just get the 2 pin wireless instead of mmcx?


Some IEMs have recessed 2-pin connectors and the 2 pin model is not long enough to reach.

Earlier post regarding same.


----------



## kadinh

andjayik said:


> Why would u not just get the 2 pin wireless instead of mmcx?


best of both worlds

i have used the UTWS5 with Timeless (mmcx), Z1R (mmcx), FiiO FD7 (mmcx), and Monarch MKII (2-pin). I will also use on the EDP Ace (2-pin) when i receive them.

also, i have read that 2 pin connectors can break easily, and IMO its easier to replace a $10 adapter than a $130 device that's rarely in stock.


----------



## kadinh

dmphile said:


> Yikes, hopefully you don't cancel and can create a better experience for ambient mode. I know many ppl are still looking forward to this feature update including myself.


transparency mode was one of the main reasons i bought the UTWS5. if it is cancelled, it would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## andjayik

kadinh said:


> best of both worlds
> 
> i have used the UTWS5 with Timeless (mmcx), Z1R (mmcx), FiiO FD7 (mmcx), and Monarch MKII (2-pin). I will also use on the EDP Ace (2-pin) when i receive them.
> 
> also, i have read that 2 pin connectors can break easily, and IMO its easier to replace a $10 adapter than a $130 device that's rarely in stock.


Gotcha ya


----------



## AlexCBSN

Hanesu said:


> This is _exactly _what Fiio has said about this feature coming to the UTWS 3. There was a beta version and it was then cancelled, instead the promise this feature will finally be available with the UTWS 5.
> 
> Don`t get me wrong, I find it right that new features should only be implemented if certain quality standards are fulfilled.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly


----------



## dmphile

Hanesu said:


> This is _exactly _what Fiio has said about this feature coming to the UTWS 3. There was a beta version and it was then cancelled, instead the promise this feature will finally be available with the UTWS 5.
> 
> Don`t get me wrong, I find it right that new features should only be implemented if certain quality standards are fulfilled.
> 
> ...


Yes - very true. The problem is that companies like FiiO genuinely care about providing timely updates but end up shooting themselves in the foot by declaring what they 'intend' to do rather than actually focusing on the gaps of their current products and then announcing it when it's actually done. The B&O Beoplay EQ is a great example of where B&O stayed somewhat silent on the various issues around volume, multi-point and skip track controls but after the silence, BOOM, they announce it's available and everybody is pleasantly surprised (including myself) because at that point, nobody was expecting them to deliver. It's always better to err on the side of under promise and over deliver rather than over promise and under deliver. The latter will always always always, leave a bad stain on your brand.


----------



## Nick24JJ

FiiO Willson said:


> Thank you for your support.
> In fact, I feel that we are still quite stable, we do publicity are sure to be able to do before we start to promote.
> 
> Only in the end will be abandoned because of some individual problems. This is a very complicated matter.
> ...


 So, do you have an ETA for the new firmware?


----------



## EMINENT

dmphile said:


> Yes - very true. The problem is that companies like FiiO genuinely care about providing timely updates but end up shooting themselves in the foot by declaring what they 'intend' to do rather than actually focusing on the gaps of their current products and then announcing it when it's actually done. The B&O Beoplay EQ is a great example of where B&O stayed somewhat silent on the various issues around volume, multi-point and skip track controls but after the silence, BOOM, they announce it's available and everybody is pleasantly surprised (including myself) because at that point, nobody was expecting them to deliver. It's always better to err on the side of under promise and over deliver rather than over promise and under deliver. The latter will always always always, leave a bad stain on your brand.


Yeah I remember the bombardment of tech spec sheets around launch, hints at system wide PEQ and still nothing coming to fruition yet.


----------



## rebelstar

HWA not supported, right?


----------



## ChubbsAU

Thanks so much for the info regarding angle vs. straight adapter, going to get one now !


----------



## AndyTvr

FiiO Willson said:


> If the Phone supports LHDC and is connected to UTWS5, you can switch EQ through the FiiO Control APP
> However, our EQ-enabled software is currently in testing and will only be released later



Is it possible to test beta with LHDC support already?


----------



## Nick24JJ

EMINENT said:


> Yeah I remember the bombardment of tech spec sheets around launch, hints at system wide PEQ and still nothing coming to fruition yet.


I just wish FiiO would learn a few things from Qudelix...


----------



## Nick24JJ (Mar 15, 2022)

AndyTvr said:


> Is it possible to test beta with LHDC support already?


I don't think so. "Later" for FiiO means after one year, or so. But better wait for @FiiO Willson 's next appearance on this thread, after 15 days or so, to get your answer.


----------



## cloneman

andjayik said:


> Why would u not just get the 2 pin wireless instead of mmcx?



Because I have no idea what I'm doing, I just wanted to be an aptX Voice early adopter


----------



## FiiO Willson

rebelstar said:


> HWA not supported, right?


Yes, not support HWA yet


----------



## FiiO Willson

AndyTvr said:


> Is it possible to test beta with LHDC support already?


A new version will be available soon for everyone to use


----------



## Lightspeed12

kadinh said:


> best of both worlds
> 
> i have used the UTWS5 with Timeless (mmcx), Z1R (mmcx), FiiO FD7 (mmcx), and Monarch MKII (2-pin). I will also use on the EDP Ace (2-pin) when i receive them.
> 
> also, i have read that 2 pin connectors can break easily, and IMO its easier to replace a $10 adapter than a $130 device that's rarely in stock.


How did the Sony Z1Rs perform with the UTWS5 compared to wires. I am thinking of getting the Z1Rs & the 64audio a12ts to use wired & wireless.


----------



## kadinh

Lightspeed12 said:


> How did the Sony Z1Rs perform with the UTWS5 compared to wires. I am thinking of getting the Z1Rs & the 64audio a12ts to use wired & wireless.


TBH, Z1R wired blows away the UTWS5. with the UT, the Z1R sounds like a regular headphone, nothing stands out. the Z1R needs some power to truly shine. IMO, the qudelix 5k can make them sound good.


----------



## Lightspeed12

kadinh said:


> TBH, Z1R wired blows away the UTWS5. with the UT, the Z1R sounds like a regular headphone, nothing stands out. the Z1R needs some power to truly shine. IMO, the qudelix 5k can make them sound good.


Yes I thought that would be the case thanks for your reply


----------



## kadinh

one thing that irritates me is that the ambient mode doesn't stay active when the UTWS5 is put back in the case; it is set to 0 when I use them again

its not a HUGE deal, but it is annoying that i connect to my PC, ambient mode is not active, i have to then connect to my phone, then adjust the ambient volume.


----------



## kenaiinaugust

Has anyone had any issues with their UTWS5’s hanging up when answering calls or when attempting to switch an active call over to them? (If I answer via the answer button on my phone then change the source to UTWS5)

Also, out of nowhere the volume balance is suddenly off. I have to bias about +5 -5 just to get the output even.. very strange. 

P.s. The EQ feature can’t come soon enough.. my Westone W40’s sound so muffled; they really need some treble.


----------



## Infoseeker

New version?  should I be canceling my utws5 pre-order?


----------



## FiiO Willson

kadinh said:


> one thing that irritates me is that the ambient mode doesn't stay active when the UTWS5 is put back in the case; it is set to 0 when I use them again
> 
> its not a HUGE deal, but it is annoying that i connect to my PC, ambient mode is not active, i have to then connect to my phone, then adjust the ambient volume.


Turn on the ambient sound and put into the charging box will form a closed sound loop, there is a whistling sound, so we changed to manually turn on after each time we put into the charging box.

This is a current compromise


----------



## cresny

Hey with all the rancor I've been reading here, I just wanted to say that I'm really happy with my UTWS5. I'm using the beta version and the ambient mode on triple-click works pretty well for me. Yes it could be better, but I'd rather have this feature the way it is than not at all. Overall, the experience has been great and the unit has been very dependable. Thanks FIIO for a great product, and I look forward to continued improvements.


----------



## FiiO Willson

cresny said:


> Hey with all the rancor I've been reading here, I just wanted to say that I'm really happy with my UTWS5. I'm using the beta version and the ambient mode on triple-click works pretty well for me. Yes it could be better, but I'd rather have this feature the way it is than not at all. Overall, the experience has been great and the unit has been very dependable. Thanks FIIO for a great product, and I look forward to continued improvements.


----------



## kenaiinaugust

kenaiinaugust said:


> Has anyone had any issues with their UTWS5’s hanging up when answering calls or when attempting to switch an active call over to them? (If I answer via the answer button on my phone then change the source to UTWS5)
> 
> Also, out of nowhere the volume balance is suddenly off. I have to bias about +5 -5 just to get the output even.. very strange.
> 
> P.s. The EQ feature can’t come soon enough.. my Westone W40’s sound so muffled; they really need some treble.


Anyone at all? @FiiO Willson ?


----------



## magnificientako

FiiO Willson said:


> A new version will be available soon for everyone to use


----------



## magnificientako

Are your utws products fully compatible with meizu live quad? (I know it uses the same mmcx connector) I asked, sometimes there are incompatibility issues such as not fitting properly.


----------



## FiiO Willson

magnificientako said:


> Are your utws products fully compatible with meizu live quad? (I know it uses the same mmcx connector) I asked, sometimes there are incompatibility issues such as not fitting properly.


We use the standard MMCX, which should be compatible


----------



## FiiO Willson

kenaiinaugust said:


> Anyone at all? @FiiO Willson ?


The problem with the call is somewhat related to the system of the phone.

If it is convenient for you, you can send me a detailed description of your phone model and your problem Video by private message, and I will let the engineer see if there is a solution.

If we have the same phone, it may be easier to solve


----------



## cloneman

Do TWS 3rd gen and aptx Voice have a minimum snapdragon chipset requirement? Will it work with Snap 855 or do you need a newer one?


----------



## Giangi

FiiO Willson said:


> We use the standard MMCX, which should be compatible


Which adapter could I use with Sennheiser ie900? Mmcx to n5005 angled? Thanks


----------



## FiiO

Giangi said:


> Which adapter could I use with Sennheiser ie900? Mmcx to n5005 angled? Thanks


As far as I learn, the ie900 is using a customed version MMCX connector which is more deeper in the MMCX connector. The standard MMCX cable may be loose when connecting to ie900. So you may need to get the certain cable or adapter from Sennheiser for help. 





Best regards


----------



## shrimants

Is the utws5 still not available in the US market? I'm only seeing the 3. Is the 5 some sort of stepping stone product that won't get a US release but the next iteration will?


----------



## FiiO

shrimants said:


> Is the utws5 still not available in the US market? I'm only seeing the 3. Is the 5 some sort of stepping stone product that won't get a US release but the next iteration will?


The earlier batch has sold out now. And if everything goes well, the next batch will be available at about next month.

Best regards


----------



## lostrockets

The next batch meaning utws5 or utws6?


----------



## Pelilin

I thought there will be new firmware update last week? How to get the update?


----------



## dubspace

I'm still hoping for a fix for Aptx Adaptive not working on OnePlus 9 Pro (device disconnected right after starting playback). I heard from a person who tested at least 3 TWS from different manufacturers on different OnePlus firmware (Oxygen 11, 12, Color 12), none of them had problems with Aptx Adaptive.


----------



## AlexCBSN

dubspace said:


> I'm still hoping for a fix for Aptx Adaptive not working on OnePlus 9 Pro (device disconnected right after starting playback). I heard from a person who tested at least 3 TWS from different manufacturers on different OnePlus firmware (Oxygen 11, 12, Color 12), none of them had problems with Aptx Adaptive.


That's me, yeah, Its a fiio oos12 thing. Again audio technica and JVC explosives 91 work flawless with aptx adaptive. 

I'm looking forward for lhdc though. One plus buds with lhdc sound amazing


----------



## FiiO

lostrockets said:


> The next batch meaning utws5 or utws6?


UTWS5. 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Pelilin said:


> I thought there will be new firmware update last week? How to get the update?


The new firmware will be available soon within this month!

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

AlexCBSN said:


> That's me, yeah, Its a fiio oos12 thing. Again audio technica and JVC explosives 91 work flawless with aptx adaptive.
> 
> I'm looking forward for lhdc though. One plus buds with lhdc sound amazing


Did you get any reply from One plus support now? We got a few similar feedback but all relate to One plus mobile phone. 
We tried to test in the One plus 8 mobile phone but did not reproduce the same issue. 
Thanks in advanced!

Best regards


----------



## AlexCBSN

FiiO said:


> Did you get any reply from One plus support now? We got a few similar feedback but all relate to One plus mobile phone.
> We tried to test in the One plus 8 mobile phone but did not reproduce the same issue.
> Thanks in advanced!
> 
> Best regards


Nope, will post on their community forum


----------



## C4PPY

FiiO said:


> The new firmware will be available soon within this month!
> 
> Best regards


Do you have a preliminary patch note for it?


----------



## FiiO

C4PPY said:


> Do you have a preliminary patch note for it?


The game mode and ambient mode will be added. And the LHDC support(beta version) will be available in the new firmware.

Best regards


----------



## kenaiinaugust

FiiO said:


> The game mode and ambient mode will be added. And the LHDC support(beta version) will be available in the new firmware.
> 
> Best regards


Are we thinking EQ will be added on the next firmware AFTER this upcoming update? 
All my IEM sound so muffled.. 😞


----------



## Nick24JJ

FiiO said:


> The game mode and ambient mode will be added. *And the LHDC support(beta version) will be available in the new firmware.*
> 
> Best regards


That is awesome to hear as my Poco F2 Pro does support LHDC! Looking forward to the new firmware update!  

There is one other thing. After the latest update on the App, there is a drop-down banner, appearing for a few seconds, which is empty. Before the App update it used to show something but I cannot recall what. I'm not sure if you can reproduce the same error in your devices but it would be nice if it could be fixed.


----------



## FiiO

kenaiinaugust said:


> Are we thinking EQ will be added on the next firmware AFTER this upcoming update?
> All my IEM sound so muffled.. 😞


I hope the EQ will be added soon as well. But the next firmware after this may be available at about May or later.We need to wait....

Best regards


----------



## Nick24JJ

Is there any way to see the actual sample rate (up to 96kHz) and the bit rate (up to 24 bits) the UTWS5 is playing? Can this be seen now from some App? If not, can this be implemented in a future update?


----------



## rebelstar

Honor/Huawei phones support LHDC by default?
Thinking to get Honor 50


----------



## FiiO

rebelstar said:


> Honor/Huawei phones support LHDC by default?
> Thinking to get Honor 50


As far as we learn, Honor/Huawei phones support HWA 2.0 but not LHDC 3.0 or 4.0. 

Best regards


----------



## Sandbox2

Will these True Wireless Bluetooth Earhooks have LDAC anytime soon? What kind of update can we expect next year?


----------



## rebelstar

Sandbox2 said:


> Will these True Wireless Bluetooth Earhooks have LDAC anytime soon? What kind of update can we expect next year?


No LDAC available on hardware level for these.


----------



## felix3650

If I'm not mistaken, Hiby Music (the app) should have a LHDC option. Once the new firmware comes out, we can try that (for phones which don't have LHDC natively).


----------



## andjayik

Any one use these with a m11 Ltd, what codecs do u get and what can y choose from an the dap?


----------



## FiiO (Mar 27, 2022)

Sandbox2 said:


> Will these True Wireless Bluetooth Earhooks have LDAC anytime soon? What kind of update can we expect next year?



We feel regretful to inform you that there is still no progress in the support of LDAC. It is mainly because SONY and Qualcomm have not successfully debugged (even if LDAC has already been implemented in other Bluetooth platforms). As the application party, we can only wait if there are no source codes.

Best regards


----------



## maof

FiiO said:


> I hope the EQ will be added soon as well. But the next firmware after this may be available at about May or later.We need to wait....
> 
> Best regards


Will the EQ be parametric or fixed bands?

If it's fixed bands, what configuration will you use?  I'm really hoping that you'll follow the configuration used by the AutoEq (https://github.com/jaakkopasanen/AutoEq) project where:

Q=1.41

and the frequency bands will (at least) include:

31 Hz
62 Hz
125 Hz
250 Hz
500 Hz
1000 Hz
2000 Hz
4000 Hz
8000 Hz
16000 Hz

For instance: https://github.com/jaakkopasanen/AutoEq/tree/master/results/crinacle/harman_in-ear_2019v2/FiiO FH5s

Do you have have any idea if your devs will be doing it like that?


----------



## FiiO

maof said:


> Will the EQ be parametric or fixed bands?
> 
> If it's fixed bands, what configuration will you use?  I'm really hoping that you'll follow the configuration used by the AutoEq (https://github.com/jaakkopasanen/AutoEq) project where:
> 
> ...


The EQ in UTWS5 will not be parameter Equalizer. It will include 10 bands EQ adjustment.

Best regards


----------



## Infoseeker

If only The HiBy music app could gain Qobuz streaming support like it does for Tidal. So that I could use LDHC streaming with the UTWS5.


----------



## FiiO (Mar 29, 2022)

*The new firmware V1.4 for FiiO UTWS5 is now available! *




The UTWS5 features a programmable Bluetooth processor platform, which has very powerful processing capabilities, especially in audio performance, which can be highly customized.

Since the release of the product, our R&D team has continued to tap the potential of the QCC5141 platform, gradually digging out the "Ambient Sound Mode" and "Game Mode". Now, the Beta testing of LHDC is officially open!





It is worth mentioning that the UTWS5 has recently acquired the "Snapdragon Sound" certification from Qualcomm.


*The following changes and improvements have been made in V1.4:*

*1. Added Ambient Sound Mode*
After enabling the Ambient Sound Mode, we can easily catch up with small talks with our friends, hear the sound of vehicles on the road as well as the arrival reminder in the subway without taking off headphones.

Triple-click the button on the right earhook to enable the Ambient Sound Mode. Also, we can enable it on the FiiO Control APP: UTWS5->Audio->Ambient Sound, and adjust the gain here.

*2. Added Game Mode*
Turning on the Game Mode can significantly improve the low latency in the Bluetooth transmission process.

Tested by FiiO Labs, the aptX Adaptive can improve the latency by about 27% while the aptX can improve by about 41%.
**When connecting the UTWS5 to the Mi 10 in aptX Adaptive codec, the measured latency goes up to 165ms with the Game Mode off, while the latency goes down to 121ms with the Game Mode on.
**When connecting the UTWS5 to the Huawei P20 in aptX codec, the measured latency goes up to 255ms with the Game Mode off, while the latency goes down to 150ms with the Game Mode on.

*3. Added LHDC Bluetooth codec (beta version)*
LHDC is a high-definition Bluetooth audio codec technology with similar performance to LDAC, both of which support up to 96k/24bit audio transmission.

When LHDC was HWA at first, FiiO took the lead in applying this technology to the BTR3 stereo Bluetooth amp. After years of technical iterations, it is now becoming more and more mature. In addition, some Chinese mainstream mobile phone manufacturers (such as OPPO, Xiaomi, vivo) have gradually included the HD Bluetooth transmission of LHDC, making this technology more and more popular.

In order to meet the needs of more audiophiles for high-definition sound quality of TWS Bluetooth transmission, we decided to introduce LHDC again and try it out on the UTWS5 first after careful consideration.

*4. Miscellaneous improvements on performance.*


*How to upgrade the firmware of UTWS5: *Click here
*Video instruction: *

*UTWS5 firmware download link*: Click here




*Notes on upgrading the UTWS5 firmware: *
1. It is not suggested to reverse back to the previous version after upgrading.

2. Before upgrading, it is suggested to check whether your mobile phone supports LHDC. You can check the list provided by LHDC team here:  LHDC supporting list_ Phone(Provided by LHDC team)

3. If the sound stutters, please try to stay away from interference sources (such as routers or wireless keyboards and mice, etc.). Or go to the "Developer options" on the mobile phone to adjust the transmission bit rate to "Adaptive"

4. Due to the difference in the operating system of mobile phones and LHDC versions, it may be connected not as LHDC by default. At this time, please select the LHDC codec in the Developer options menu on the mobile phone.




*Some issues of concern*
1. Will the subsequent firmware be updated again?
--Yes. We will continue to make optimization and enrich more functions for the UTWS5 since it is our pioneer product in the HiFi TWS field.

2. What is the LHDC version this time?
Our beta test this time is the 3.0 version customized by LHDC for adaptation to the Qualcomm platform. There will be a higher version 4.0 adaptation in the future.

3. When will the LDAC be supported?
Currently, the UTWS5 does not support LDAC. But as the application party, we are working hard with our partners for stable and efficient audio transmission.


----------



## AlexCBSN (Mar 28, 2022)

FiiO said:


> *The new firmware V1.4 for FiiO UTWS5 is now available! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to be a bummer, but the amazon cloud file is down, looking forward to it, as soon as the link or the files are fixed.
@FiiO


----------



## FiiO

AlexCBSN said:


> Sorry to be a bummer, but the amazon cloud file is down, looking forward to it, as soon as the link or the files are fixed.


Please try again now. And can you receive the OTA notification after connecting to Wifi instead? Thanks in advanced!

Best regards


----------



## PopZeus

I'm glad to hear that EQ is being considered for the UTWS5. Will the EQ profile load directly onto the device or will it based in the mobile app only? Thanks!


----------



## FiiO

PopZeus said:


> I'm glad to hear that EQ is being considered for the UTWS5. Will the EQ profile load directly onto the device or will it based in the mobile app only? Thanks!


After adjusting the EQ(will be added in later firmware update) for UTWS5 via the FiiO Control app, you will be able to use the EQ even when using other APPs. 

Best regards


----------



## PopZeus

FiiO said:


> After adjusting the EQ(will be added in later firmware update) for UTWS5 via the FiiO Control app, you will be able to use the EQ even when using other APPs.
> 
> Best regards


Sounds good. Tbh, it seems like a perfect pairing with the FD5. I hope you can find a way to sell the UTWS5 domestically within the US haha


----------



## AlexCBSN (Mar 28, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Please try again now. And can you receive the OTA notification after connecting to Wifi instead? Thanks in advanced!
> 
> Best regards


No OTA from the app, had to download the file, it seems like I was facing some sort of bug, fw update goes to 100, then the earpieces restarted but the app remained stuck
Oneplus users in oxygen 12, change to aptx before updating so you don’t face the same problem please

Now I’m on 1.4


Lhdc not working on oneplus 9pro oxygen12


----------



## FiiO (Mar 28, 2022)

AlexCBSN said:


> No OTA from the app, had to download the file, it seems like I was facing some sort of bug, fw update goes to 100, then the earpieces restarted but the app remained stuck
> Oneplus users in oxygen 12, change to aptx before updating so you don’t face the same problem please
> 
> Now I’m on 1.4
> ...


1. After clicking online update option from setting-Firmware update, can the new firmware prompt show?
2. Can this video help: 
1:35 How to enable LHDC Bluetooth codec?

Or what information would you receive when enabling LHDC in the Oneplus mobile phone?

Best regards


----------



## AlexCBSN (Mar 28, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Can this video help:
> 1:35 How to enable LHDC Bluetooth codec?
> 
> Or what information would you receive when enabling LHDC in the Oneplus mobile phone?
> ...



Yeah, I’m doing it from the developer options menu, though it doesn’t switch, it goes back to aptx (since adaptive aptx doesn’t work on oxygen 12 with the utws5 properly, it just lasts for a few seconds and then it shuts off comms with the earhoooks) i think its understandable coming from a beta version of lhdc and more since oxygen os its full of bugs lately, hope that others wont have the same result as me and will enjoy from the new codec asap


----------



## FiiO

AlexCBSN said:


> Yeah, I’m doing it from the developer options menu, though it doesn’t switch, it goes back to aptx (since adaptive aptx doesn’t work on oxygen 12 with the utws5 properly, it just lasts for a few seconds and then it shuts off comms with the earhoooks) i think its understandable coming from a beta version of lhdc and more since oxygen os its full of bugs lately, hope that others wont have the same result as me and will enjoy from the new codec asap


Thanks for the kind feedback. We will report to the engineer and see whether we could reproduce the problem.

Best regards


----------



## AlexCBSN

FiiO said:


> Thanks for the kind feedback. We will report to the engineer and see whether we could reproduce the problem.
> 
> Best regards


You are so kind guys, thank you so much


----------



## rebelstar

Any bugfixes regarding random reconnect to the PC / Smartphone while hooks are charging in the case? This is really annoying bug. They can reconnect after 5 minutes I put them into case or even after 1 hour. Of course case is on the table, I'm not shaking it or whatever. Just very random issue, forcing me to turn off bluetooth on my devices to avoid this.


----------



## Nick24JJ (Mar 29, 2022)

Excellent! It works Fantastic! Thank you, @FiiO !

I was not able to update online (OTA) but I downloaded the bin on my phone and it works great!

Xiaomi Poco F2 Pro, Android 11, MIUI 12.5.5, LHDC_V3, 900kbps fixed --> 7Hz Timeless
Tested with Amazon Music Unlimited, Qobuz, YouTube. They all sound awesome! Bluetooth connectivity remained the same in my property. I leave my phone downstairs, in my office and go upstairs and it keeps the connection steady, besides a few spots in the bathroom. The only glitch that remains is the phantom banner I've described in this post. Also, I did not have time to check the charging level inconsistency.

Thank you, @FiiO  

EDIT: Small inconvenience I've observed: UTWS5 keeps defaulting to aptX Adaptive. I'm setting it to LHDC, listening, then putting it back inside the case. After taking it out again, it defaults to aptX Adaptive and I have to enable LHDC again in Bluetooth, and also setup the fixed 900kbps in the Developer settings again. I've also unpaired it, it's the same. I'm not sure if this has something to do with my phone. I'll investigate this further, later.


----------



## AndyTvr

Big thanks for LHDC!

UTWS5 was sounding good on aptx adaptive, but now it sounds amazing! Scene is much wider now, much more air. Music is full of accents that wasn’t there on aptx adaptive. Now it sounds like is sounds wired. So big step forward. It is pure joy 

My setup: Poco F2 Pro + UTWS5 with Shure Aonic 4 (LHDC v3, 900 kbit/s)


----------



## Nick24JJ

AndyTvr said:


> Big thanks for LHDC!
> 
> UTWS5 was sounding good on aptx adaptive, but now it sounds amazing! Scene is much wider now, much more air. Music is full of accents that wasn’t there on aptx adaptive. Now it sounds like is sounds wired. So big step forward. It is pure joy
> 
> My setup: Poco F2 Pro + UTWS5 with Shure Aonic 4 (LHDC v3, 900 kbit/s)


Hello, happy you are enjoying it, and I agree with your observations! Since we have the same smartphone, does it remember the LHDC setting on your phone? Because my UTWS5 defaults back to aptX Adaptive each time I put it back in the case, and I need to enable LHDC in Bluetooth again, and also go into Developer settings and set it up again.


----------



## AndyTvr

Nick24JJ said:


> Hello, happy you are enjoying it, and I agree with your observations! Since we have the same smartphone, does it remember the LHDC setting on your phone? Because my UTWS5 defaults back to aptX Adaptive each time I put it back in the case, and I need to enable LHDC in Bluetooth again, and also go into Developer settings and set it up again.


Hi. Same here, each time I go to bluetooth settings to turn on lhdc. But I can forgive inconvenience because it sounds amazing.


----------



## LCMusicLover (Mar 29, 2022)

So here's a (probably) dumb question.  I'm listening to my UTWS5/iBasso IT07 system from a FiiO M15.  Volume is adjustable on both devices.  How will I get the best sound quality -- max M15 volume and then lower on UTWS5 as needed, or vice versa (or some in-between alternative)?

My assumption is that I should max the M15 since reducing volume in the digital domain 'steals bits'.

Perhaps this is it just a silly question and it doesn't matter.

BTW, OTA update didn't work for me from the M15 -- FiiO control crashed every time I tried. But downloading and 'Local Update' worked like a champ -- thanks!


----------



## Luke Skywalker

voicemaster said:


> Thieaudio Monarch MKII maybe?


Hey thanks for the idea!  The reviews on the Monarch look amazing.

@BooleanBones said he thought @erockg might be using the monarch for an iem/adapter setup, although he didn’t say whether it was the UTSW5.

What are your thoughts?  Would Monarch + UTSW5 be the best?

Huge thanks for helping me with a $1,000+ decision


----------



## Luke Skywalker

kadinh said:


> Hopefully this helps. Monarch MKII connected with MMCX to 2 pin adapter:


Oh wow this looks incredible.  A few questions if you don’t mind: 
1) does the case close completely? (UTSW3 + my JH Lolas doesn’t)
2) which adapters do I need to buy? 
3) what tips?

And the big one… how is the sound?  I listen to a lot of female vocals, electronic, classical and opera, instrumental guitar, jazz, blues, Pink Floyd… Not much rap or stuff with heavy bass or hard rock


----------



## LCMusicLover

LCMusicLover said:


> So here's a (probably) dumb question.  I'm listening to my UTWS5/iBasso IT07 system from a FiiO M15.  Volume is adjustable on both devices.  How will I get the best sound quality -- max M15 volume and then lower on UTWS5 as needed, or vice versa (or some in-between alternative)?
> 
> My assumption is that I should max the M15 since reducing volume in the digital domain 'steals bits'.
> 
> ...


And the UTWS5/IT07 combo is great.  Significant upgrade vs UTWS3/IT07.  More power and/or the upgraded dual DACs seem to have both 'crisped up' the sound and also improved the headstage back to closer wired out of the M15.

Plus, the cases are slightly different, and the IT07 fits perfectly with all the tips I've tried.   I had tried keeping '07s on UTWS3 in the case, and there were some tips which didn't quite allow the case to stay closed all the way.  And charging only seems to happen when the case is fully closed, so that's a bit of a PITA. 

Last but not least, the addition of Ambience mode really helps me -- I can wear these at work without being 'isolated' from the phone ringing or co-workers talking to me.


----------



## Pcppps

I have just updated the firmware.  Is there a way to set the buttoms for ambient sound


----------



## AlexCBSN

Pcppps said:


> I have just updated the firmware.  Is there a way to set the buttoms for ambient sound


3 clicks activate it


----------



## LCMusicLover

AlexCBSN said:


> 3 clicks activate it


You can also turn it on in the FiiO Control app on the Audio tab. But the triple tap works for me. 

Right unit only?


----------



## Pcppps

Thx a lot.  three clicks worked.   So the music wont stops despite ambient sound?


----------



## LCMusicLover

Pcppps said:


> Thx a lot.  three clicks worked.   So the music wont stops despite ambient sound?


Yes, there are microphones on each side and ‘outside’ noise is mixed in with your source. You can adjust its relative volume in the app. 

One oddity, I had turned ‘outside’ volume up to max and was trying some different tips — seal wasn’t as good and more sound leaked in. Hearing outside sounds ‘twice’ was a bit odd. But with my normal tips and a good seal, it works very well.


----------



## erockg

Luke Skywalker said:


> Hey thanks for the idea!  The reviews on the Monarch look amazing.
> 
> @BooleanBones said he thought @erockg might be using the monarch for an iem/adapter setup, although he didn’t say whether it was the UTSW5.
> 
> ...


I absolutely love my UTSW5 / Monarch MK2 setup.  I also use the SeeAudio Midnight with the Shure TW2 adapters with a little EQ.   Both great but the former is just euphoric.


----------



## Luke Skywalker

erockg said:


> I absolutely love my UTSW5 / Monarch MK2 setup.  I also use the SeeAudio Midnight with the Shure TW2 adapters with a little EQ.   Both great but the former is just euphoric.


Ha that’s awesome. I’m going to order the Monarchs today!  Would you kind a few questions? 

1) does the case close completely? (UTSW3 + my JH Lolas doesn’t)
2) which connectors/adapters do I need to buy? 
3) what tips?

i‘m having great difficulty finding somewhere to buy the UTSW5 in the USA.  Would the same connectors (#2 above) work with the UTSW3 until I can get my hands on the 5?

Thanks! I really appreciate the help!


----------



## kadinh

Luke Skywalker said:


> Oh wow this looks incredible.  A few questions if you don’t mind:
> 1) does the case close completely? (UTSW3 + my JH Lolas doesn’t)
> 2) which adapters do I need to buy?
> 3) what tips?
> ...


1. yes it closes, but i have to spin the IEM sideways
2. these are OEAudio from Amazon
3. Final E

sounds good, but i feel that the 5k gives them more power and opens them up more. i have had a lot of connection issues with the UTWS5, so i dont use them very much.


----------



## Luke Skywalker

kadinh said:


> 1. yes it closes, but i have to spin the IEM sideways
> 2. these are OEAudio from Amazon
> 3. Final E
> 
> sounds good, but i feel that the 5k gives them more power and opens them up more. i have had a lot of connection issues with the UTWS5, so i dont use them very much.


Sorry to hear about the connection issues. Sounds like a QC issue on their side since some people experience it and others don’t. I think I’ll give them a try.

Are these the connectors?  (Angled). I can’t figure out which one of the 4 to order https://www.oeaudio.net/angled.  Any chance you have the amazon link handy?

Are these your tips? https://www.mtmtaudio.com/products/final-e-type-eartips-for-earphone

i looked at the 5K but I’m a Tidal guy and it doesn’t seem to have MQA. I’m using the HiBy FC5 with a balanced cable and JH Lola 

thanks again!


----------



## kadinh

Luke Skywalker said:


> Sorry to hear about the connection issues. Sounds like a QC issue on their side since some people experience it and others don’t. I think I’ll give them a try.
> 
> Are these the connectors?  (Angled). I can’t figure out which one of the 4 to order https://www.oeaudio.net/angled.  Any chance you have the amazon link handy?
> 
> ...


i do not have the angled connectors, mine are straight: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XKWJK6T/ref=twister_B07XJRDJCX?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

and yes, those are the Final E tips


----------



## voicemaster

Finally got my adapter from AE after waiting for more than a month. I couldn't use my Kato with UTWS5 because Kato has a very recessed 2pin connector and I can force it but it is not secured at all.


----------



## erockg

Luke Skywalker said:


> Sorry to hear about the connection issues. Sounds like a QC issue on their side since some people experience it and others don’t. I think I’ll give them a try.
> 
> Are these the connectors?  (Angled). I can’t figure out which one of the 4 to order https://www.oeaudio.net/angled.  Any chance you have the amazon link handy?
> 
> ...


I use these https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09NN97X6H/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_YHGAPRVZF09Q9AY0GGR4?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 with the Moondrop Spring tips or the ePro EP00 tips.  I don’t have issues closing the case at all.


----------



## LCMusicLover (Apr 1, 2022)

kadinh said:


> ... i have had a lot of connection issues with the UTWS5, so i dont use them very much.


Unfortunate.

My experience has been the opposite.  For example, this morning, when I took my UTWS5/IT07s out of the case and put them in, music started playing the minute I tapped once to un-pause on my FiiO M15.

And that's been a pretty consistent experience for me.  If I turn Bluetooth off on my iPhone, or on my M15, and turn BT on on the other, they connect immediately, every time. To be clear, I've only had them a week, so not a large sample to analyze, but still, 0% trouble ... so far.

Lucky me I guess 

Especially great after my Melomania Touch fiasco (that was charging, not connecting, but still, unusable).


----------



## Nick24JJ (Apr 11, 2022)

@FiiO , @FiiO Willson , I am using the latest 1.4 firmware on my UTWS5 together with FiiO Control v2.8

A few things:

1. Even though I am on the latest firmware, the app will still offer a new firmware update and re-download and re-install 1.4 over the same firmware, over OTA (online upgrade)
2. What is this menu which does not show anything and drops down for a few seconds, each time I start the app?
3. UTWS5 defaults to aptX Adaptive. I need to enable LHDC each time I start playing music + I need to go into Developer Settings to set it to a fixed (max) bitrare
4. There is still this battery charging level inconsistency.

Can you take care of any of the above, please?

Thank you


----------



## hypnotikk

Made a head-fi account just for this thread basically. Just wanted to leave some thoughts here.


I've used the UTWS 3 previously and upgraded to the 5 recently. They sound great, though I am not even close to getting full potential out of them, as my Pixel 6 Pro supports neither aptx Adaptive nor LHDC (I've been considering getting a cheap Chinese phone just for music lately..).


I still want to mention how grateful I am for this kind of product, and for the FiiO employees that are around to listen to user feedback and answer questions. Probably the reason I made this account, so I can engage in some of the conversation on here.


Also, I've got a few adapters from AliExpress to help me connect two of my favorites, and I wanted to leave some pictures here to maybe help some others with their IEM setup.


For my Katos, I've got angled 2 Pin adapters, which I even prefer over the OE Audio angled adapters, because the angle is a little less aggressive and the adapters have pretty much the exact same thinkness as the arms of the UTWS5. For anyone using 2 pin IEMs without recessed sockets (Moondrop Variations for example), the adapters should also be available in a shorter variant.


Now, I've seen someone asking about compatibility with IE900s, and for those there's a great pair of adapters aswell. I went for the straight ones in that case, because the angle of the connectors on the IE3/6/900s is already pretty steep. 


Both adapters result in a great fit for my ears and I can recommend both of them!

I also really hope LDAC will be an option in the (not so near) future (probably?), I love my Pixel but the bluetooth codecs are pretty basic, and I find myself longing for higher quality audio via LDAC or aptX HD, both of which are supported on my BTR3K, but that is way less convenient.


----------



## Narius

hypnotikk said:


> Made a head-fi account just for this thread basically. Just wanted to leave some thoughts here.
> 
> 
> I've used the UTWS 3 previously and upgraded to the 5 recently. They sound great, though I am not even close to getting full potential out of them, as my Pixel 6 Pro supports neither aptx Adaptive nor LHDC (I've been considering getting a cheap Chinese phone just for music lately..).
> ...


I will be in a similar boat (no aptx adaptive or ldac devices, only aptx or aac), how would you compare the two in sound quality? Also what about microphone quality?


----------



## hypnotikk

Narius said:


> I will be in a similar boat (no aptx adaptive or ldac devices, only aptx or aac), how would you compare the two in sound quality? Also what about microphone quality?


Considering I've only been able to listen to aptx on both of them,  the biggest difference was lower noise floor on the 5's, which for me already made the upgrade worth it honestly.
Now I haven't heard the microphones myself, but for mics located behind and below your ear, people I called haven't complained a single time when I was wearing these.


----------



## eswng679

hypnotikk said:


> Also, I've got a few adapters from AliExpress to help me connect two of my favorites, and I wanted to leave some pictures here to maybe help some others with their IEM setup.
> Both adapters result in a great fit for my ears and I can recommend both of them!


Would you mind leaving the Ali link here? I am having the same experiences with my angled OE MMCX to 0.78 mm adapters being too aggressive in the angle.
Glad to hear that there are alternatives.


----------



## Luke Skywalker

Well, I just ordered the Monarch Mkii… still trying to figure out where to buy the UTWS5 though


----------



## FiiO

Nick24JJ said:


> @FiiO , @FiiO Willson , I am using the latest 1.4 firmware on my UTWS5 together with FiiO Control v2.8
> 
> A few things:
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

1. If you do not enter setting-firmware update-on line update, you would not get the firmware update notification. 
2. It is a notification of using FiiO Control app in the dropdown menu. You could hold this notification in the dropdown menu, and forbide this notification for help.
3. Yes, you would need to turn on LHDC Bluetooth codec everytime after reconnecting.  (Due to the difference in the operating system of mobile phones and LHDC versions, it may be connected not as LHDC by default. At this time, please select the LHDC codec in the Developer options menu on the mobile phone. )
4. The battery meter would have small error and we will still try to improve it.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Luke Skywalker said:


> Well, I just ordered the Monarch Mkii… still trying to figure out where to buy the UTWS5 though


The UTWS5 will be in stock again this month if everything goes well.

Best regards


----------



## cloneman

Is there a way to disable the buttons? i press them by mistake and turn off my headphones when I lie down in bed


----------



## hypnotikk

eswng679 said:


> Would you mind leaving the Ali link here? I am having the same experiences with my angled OE MMCX to 0.78 mm adapters being too aggressive in the angle.
> Glad to hear that there are alternatives.


Sure thing! But be careful choosing from the different variants, there's a lot to choose from the adapters are pretty expensive.
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKI0SfY

I got my IE3/6/900 adapter from the same seller.
https://a.aliexpress.com/_ms2OyJo


----------



## Nick24JJ

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> 1. If you do not enter setting-firmware update-on line update, you would not get the firmware update notification.



Your FiiO Control app should tell the user: Your firmware is up to date, like it used to do! Like any other app tells you that you are up to date!



FiiO said:


> 2. It is a notification of using FiiO Control app in the dropdown menu. You could hold this notification in the dropdown menu, and forbide this notification for help.



I've tried that, nothing is happening. If I long-press or just tap on this notification, it does not react, nothing is happening, it just disappears. Before your FiiO Control app update, this notification used to show something. Why don't you just fix it, and make it show what it is supposed to show?



FiiO said:


> 3. Yes, you would need to turn on LHDC Bluetooth codec everytime after reconnecting.  (Due to the difference in the operating system of mobile phones and LHDC versions, it may be connected not as LHDC by default. At this time, please select the LHDC codec in the Developer options menu on the mobile phone. )



Okay, I understand/accept that



FiiO said:


> 4. The battery meter would have small error and we will still try to improve it.



Well, thank you for looking at that, at least! It has been a few months, though, since I've reported this for the first time. I hope it will not get fixed in the next decade!



FiiO said:


> Best regards



Yeah, all the best to you, as well. Please, take a bit more seriously your own App. These are trivial inconveniences which could be taken care of, in no time. It's not that we are asking you to see the bitrate in "real time" like on the Qudelix-5K, for example. Just a few simple fixes. Unless, you've assigned the FiiO Control app development to a high school teenager to pass their spare time...


----------



## gimmeshelter

I bought these adapters from AE for my Thieaudio V14. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001450489985.html?spm=a2g0o.new_account_index


----------



## eswng679 (Apr 6, 2022)

Nick24JJ said:


> Yeah, all the best to you, as well. Please, take a bit more seriously your own App. These are trivial inconveniences which could be taken care of, in no time. It's not that we are asking you to see the bitrate in "real time" like on the Qudelix-5K, for example. Just a few simple fixes. Unless, you've assigned the FiiO Control app development to a high school teenager to pass their spare time...


@FiiO the UTWS5 is a great product - but the app is really holding it back. As @Nick24JJ has mentioned, we're only asking for a functioning app and a decent EQ. I've already resigned myself to the fact that we won't be getting anything close to the Qudelix app from FiiO but do know that there _are_ users who appreciate FiiO products. In a space that is already soo competitive, I'd hate to have to move on to another product line because the FiiO decided to put out a product that only meets 87% of my satisfaction as an end-user.


----------



## Luke Skywalker

FiiO said:


> The UTWS5 will be in stock again this month if everything goes well.
> 
> Best regards


That’s great! Where should I order from in USA to get them the soonest?


----------



## FiiO

Luke Skywalker said:


> That’s great! Where should I order from in USA to get them the soonest?


You could get it from Amazon USA or the local stores in USA: https://www.fiio.com/wheretobuy

Best regards


----------



## Luke Skywalker

Not seeing anywhere in the US that has it in stock but it looks like our friends in Canada are in luck!

https://headphonebar.com/products/fiio-utws5


----------



## dmphile

So @FiiO I would love to see multipoint in the next firmware update


----------



## FiiO

dmphile said:


> So @FiiO I would love to see multipoint in the next firmware update


What point would you like to see?

Best regards


----------



## dmphile

FiiO said:


> What point would you like to see?
> 
> Best regards


Multipoint connection I mean.. ability to connect to two devices at the same time.


----------



## billkillme

Updated UTWS5 to latest 1.4 firmware, using Samsung Galaxy Fold 3 phone, I am unable to activate LDAC codec in developer options. The option is listed but grayed out meaning it thinks the connected headset doesn't support it, so I cannot enable it.


----------



## Nick24JJ (Apr 11, 2022)

billkillme said:


> Updated UTWS5 to latest 1.4 firmware, using Samsung Galaxy Fold 3 phone, I am unable to activate LDAC codec in developer options. The option is listed but grayed out meaning it thinks the connected headset doesn't support it, so I cannot enable it.


The UTWS5 supports LHDC not LDAC


----------



## billkillme

Nick24JJ said:


> The UTWS5 supports LHDC not LDAC


Oh shoot, my bad, thanks for the correction!


----------



## FiiO

dmphile said:


> Multipoint connection I mean.. ability to connect to two devices at the same time.


The UTWS5 could not connect to two devices at the same time. But you could connect L side to device A and R sider to device B.

Best regards


----------



## dmphile

FiiO said:


> The UTWS5 could not connect to two devices at the same time. But you could connect L side to device A and R sider to device B.
> 
> Best regards


Can this be added in a future firmware update?


----------



## FiiO

dmphile said:


> Can this be added in a future firmware update?


I am afraid not. But we will report your feedback to the product manager for assessing.

Best regards


----------



## Lightspeed12

I have a question if someone could help me with, would be greatly appreciated.
Does the source change the music quality while using the utws5 for example if I use my sp1000m astell & kern on aptX or my Samsung note9 using aptX would the Dap have better sound quality like it does when using cable ?


----------



## FiiO

Theoretically yes if your player has better SOC chip. And due to individual preferences, you could read the professional reviews and comparisons, as well as try out by yourself.

Best regards


----------



## cjh1041

I just got my UTWS5 and I was happy for a few hours until I found out it's cannot be charged. I did try everything including wireless charging. Please don't tell me that I do not know how to charge a device.... I see numerous cases online about the same issue and it is definitely a quality control problem. I bought it from Aliexpress and the seller wants me to pay for return shipping even though it is a defect. I cannot believe I have to wait another month or two. I was so excited...

Are you guys planning to fix this? Is this the reason why it's being out of stock on Amazon just after 2 weeks of launch and Aliexpress as well? It is not even there on your official store in Aliexpress.

If the revised version comes out, when will it be and when will it be on sale on Amazon in the US?

Please help me out.


----------



## Luke Skywalker

cjh1041 said:


> I just got my UTWS5 and I was happy for a few hours until I found out it's cannot be charged. I did try everything including wireless charging. Please don't tell me that I do not know how to charge a device.... I see numerous cases online about the same issue and it is definitely a quality control problem. I bought it from Aliexpress and the seller wants me to pay for return shipping even though it is a defect. I cannot believe I have to wait another month or two. I was so excited...
> 
> Are you guys planning to fix this? Is this the reason why it's being out of stock on Amazon just after 2 weeks of launch and Aliexpress as well? It is not even there on your official store in Aliexpress.
> 
> ...


I’m quite envious. I’ve searched everywhere for the -5


----------



## Aevum (Apr 19, 2022)

just out of curiosity, does it have small stickers over the contacts ?

Most TWS solutions ship with protective stickers over the charger contacts so the battery on the earbuds or hooks in this case isnt damage by constant discharging and charging while in transit, If its the case that wont charge, some devices wont charge unless its a standard 5v 1-2amp usb charger, so it refuses to charge with  chargers that have special modes (power delivery, quick charge, pump express, dart charging...) get that cheap 10 watt amazon basics charger and try to charge it, see if it works.  

I hope its that, i had to swallow my UTWS3 whole since after 6 months they only held 50% charge and now they wont charge at all, Fiio china ignored me and the local reseller for fiio here in spain wont cover it becuase i bought it from the fiio china shop.


----------



## Lightspeed12

FiiO said:


> Theoretically yes if your player has better SOC chip. And due to individual preferences, you could read the professional reviews and comparisons, as well as try out by yourself.
> 
> Best regards


Hello do you have any information on when the utws5 will start shipping to Australia  ?
They are taking pre orders but say it could be months away. I could order from other companies but everyone is still out of stock even the fiio website doesn't list them when I looked. Thanks for any useful information you can supply.


----------



## FiiO

Lightspeed12 said:


> Hello do you have any information on when the utws5 will start shipping to Australia  ?
> They are taking pre orders but say it could be months away. I could order from other companies but everyone is still out of stock even the fiio website doesn't list them when I looked. Thanks for any useful information you can supply.


Dear friend,

Thanks for your interest in our product. The UTWS5 will be in stock soon. If everything goes well, we will arrange the shipment to our agents in Australia at about next week. 

Best regards


----------



## gimmeshelter

I just got my UTWS5 today, have to say these are fantastic and I'm loving them with my Thieaudio V14s. 

I could only get the MMCX version but bought a 2 pin adapter which works fine. 

Only issue I have is with the FiiO control app. When I open the app it shows the UTWS5 but shows as disconnected. When I select them on the screen it opens up the homepage for a second then kicks me back out?

Any ideas on a fix @FiiO ? I'm using an iPhone 12 pro.


----------



## Nick24JJ

gimmeshelter said:


> I just got my UTWS5 today, have to say these are fantastic and I'm loving them with my Thieaudio V14s.
> 
> I could only get the MMCX version but bought a 2 pin adapter which works fine.
> 
> ...


Why don't you update to the latest firmware, which is v1.4?


----------



## gimmeshelter (Apr 21, 2022)

Nick24JJ said:


> Why don't you update to the latest firmware, which is v1.4?


How do I do that when I can't get into the app?

The app kicks me back to the start of the connection with the UTWS5 as per pictures attached in OP.

According to the FiiO video I need to get into the app settings to upgrade but I can't get that far as the app sends me back to the screen in the first pic I posted.

I've noticed on the iOS Fiio control app that supported devices are only named as Fiio Q5, Q5s, BTR3, BTR3K, BTR5, EH3NC, LC-BT2. No mention on the UTWS?

Upon further investigation in the comments in the App Store for the Fiio control app it seems this is a known issue with Apple devices?

Can you please confirm or deny @FiiO


----------



## AlexCBSN

gimmeshelter said:


> How do I do that when I can't get into the app?
> 
> The app kicks me back to the start of the connection with the UTWS5 as per pictures attached in OP.
> 
> ...


Any chance you can get an android device to do the update? Don’t know if it will help with the app issue, but at least you would be up to date and maybe change the filter from another device while fiio figures out what’s going on with their iOS app.


----------



## gimmeshelter

AlexCBSN said:


> Any chance you can get an android device to do the update? Don’t know if it will help with the app issue, but at least you would be up to date and maybe change the filter from another device while fiio figures out what’s going on with their iOS app.


I've got a Shanling M3X coming in the next few days so can do it through that. 

Going by the comments on the Apple App Store this is an issue that's been ongoing as far back as 12 months ago. Pretty poor to be honest if it's went this length of time without an update to fix it.


----------



## Luke Skywalker

Yes I’m on iOS and wondering to update the firmware on my UTWS3. I’m on v0.2.53


----------



## FiiO

gimmeshelter said:


> How do I do that when I can't get into the app?
> 
> The app kicks me back to the start of the connection with the UTWS5 as per pictures attached in OP.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Please try to clear the pairing and reconnect again. Then click the play button in the ear-hooks to enable the ble connection. After this, please select the UTWS5 from FiiO Control app to check. 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Luke Skywalker said:


> Yes I’m on iOS and wondering to update the firmware on my UTWS3. I’m on v0.2.53


Dear friend,

V0.2.53 is the latest firmware for UTWS3 and you don't need to update it again.

Best regards


----------



## Luke Skywalker

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> V0.2.53 is the latest firmware for UTWS3 and you don't need to update it again.
> 
> Best regards


Thanks for the fast reply!!


----------



## gimmeshelter

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Please try to clear the pairing and reconnect again. Then click the play button in the ear-hooks to enable the ble connection. After this, please select the UTWS5 from FiiO Control app to check.
> 
> Best regards


Sorted, worked following your steps above and I'm now on firmware 1.4.

 Great service. 

These things are absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 22, 2022)

Any of you guys looking for a perfectly matching earphone for the UTWS5. Snap up a FH5S. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...s-zone-april-26-28-2022.963046/#post-16927886

Snap a set up during sales. The reason why they match up so well. UTWS5 is a tuned a bit warm, smooth analoguish AK sound signature. FH5S sound stupendous on these as it infuses stage, dynamic, bass mids and most importantly has a slight extra for trebles that counters the warmth of the UTWS5.

Perfect synergy is achieved. The FH5S sounds better on the UTWS5 vs just about any other source I have heard them on. Sound quality on this set up is crazy and that is with me trying over a dozen earphones including much higher end sets.


----------



## gimmeshelter

Dsnuts said:


> Any of you guys looking for a perfectly matching earphone for the UTWS5. Snap up a FH5S.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...s-zone-april-26-28-2022.963046/#post-16927886
> 
> ...


How's the isolation on them?


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 22, 2022)

If you want better isolation and like more of a neutral presenation the FA7S is what that is. Much better isolation vs the FH5S as the design is closed. But those dont have the bass end of the FH5S.  FH5S is semi open structure as it has open grills on the back. It isnt out right terrible but it more than makes up for it with an airy wide stage and big dynamics. Basically if you dont have $599 for the Fiio FH9..  The SQ difference on the UTW5S from the FH5S vs the FH9 is not much. Let me put it this way I actually prefered how the FH5S sounded on the UTWS5 vs the FH9.

The synergistic aspect of this pairing is what makes them sound so good on the UTWS5. I don't know if the sale there applies to the pro version of the FH5S but if you guys plan on using the FH5S on anything other than the UTWS5. Go for the pro version as it comes with a much better cable vs the stock version.  IF you just plan on using it with the UTWS5. Just go for the standard version as you won't need that cable.


----------



## LCMusicLover (Apr 22, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> Any of you guys looking for a perfectly matching earphone for the UTWS5. Snap up a FH5S.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...s-zone-april-26-28-2022.963046/#post-16927886
> 
> ...


Or, UTWS5 ==> IT 07


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya love the IT07 as well on the UTWS5. But for something that is currently costing $200 down from $300. Can't beat that SQ and synergy for the bucks.


----------



## LCMusicLover

Dsnuts said:


> Ya love the IT07 as well on the UTWS5. But for something that is currently costing $200 down from $300. Can't beat that SQ and synergy for the bucks.


Oh, I agree, '07s are near the bottom of _stupid expensive_.  But then I've spent _stupid_ money on everything else, why not on IEMs as well


----------



## Nick24JJ

Dsnuts said:


> Any of you guys looking for a perfectly matching earphone for the UTWS5. Snap up a FH5S.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...s-zone-april-26-28-2022.963046/#post-16927886
> 
> ...


I had the FiiO FH5s back in November, 2021. I've kept them for about 4 weeks and returned them, unimpressed, even after 200+ hours of burn-in. Have you listened to the 7Hz Timeless or the TRI I3? Have you listened to the RAPTGO HOOK-X? How do these compare to the combination UTWS5 + FH5s?


----------



## Dsnuts

I have the Tri I3 but never tried them on the UTWS5 but I can tell you the FH5S on the UTWS5 is a different beast.  It is all about that synergy.  I brought up this pairing as it is the earphone I have permanently on the UTWS5 out of all Fiio phones and just about anything else I tried them with.  

I bet the Tri I3 is not a good match up as they have an overall smoothness to the sound which is not the type of signature that ends up being a good match up on the UTWS5.
Tri I3 needs good power and a more neutrally tuned source so that might not be a good pairing. Warm and warm is not a good match. Could be a decent match up. We will see.


----------



## Nick24JJ

Dsnuts said:


> I have the Tri I3 but never tried them on the UTWS5 but I can tell you the FH5S on the UTWS5 is a different beast.  It is all about that synergy.  I brought up this pairing as it is the earphone I have permanently on the UTWS5 out of all Fiio phones and just about anything else I tried them with.
> 
> I bet the Tri I3 is not a good match up as they have an overall smoothness to the sound which is not the type of signature that ends up being a good match up on the UTWS5.
> Tri I3 needs good power and a more neutrally tuned source so that might not be a good pairing. Warm and warm is not a good match. Could be a decent match up. We will see.


I have tried the TRI I3 + UTWS5 for a few days and, you are right, they are not a good match. My TRI I3 sound excellent with my Qudelix-5K and perfect with my Mojo 2. I have permanently hooked my 7Hz Timeless to my UTWS5 and that sounds awesome, to me. Looking forward in receiving my RAPTGO HOOK-X to see how they will sound together.

I believe you, FH5s + UTWS5 might be a great pair, but this year 7Hz will release two new IEMs... I prefer to wait and see. Thanks for your suggestion


----------



## gimmeshelter

Dsnuts said:


> Ya love the IT07 as well on the UTWS5. But for something that is currently costing $200 down from $300. Can't beat that SQ and synergy for the bucks.


How do the FH5 pair with them, I'm very interested in what you are saying but I want any TWS IEMs I have to have good isolation.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 22, 2022)

Best Isolation of all the Fiio IEMS is the FA7S hands down. The old FH5 unfortunately I sold those off a long time ago so no longer have them.

Sealed form factor of the FA7S and using 6 BAs. Passive isolation, if I was a guessing should be around 28dbs of passive isolation.

This is what I wrote on my review of the pairing with the UTWS5 

Finally FA7S you can read about *here.*. The most neutral pairing of the previously mentioned earphone pairings. For enthusiasts that want maximum detail with a neutral balanced tuning. The FA7S provides the best passive isolation as it is an all BA closed design and if you must have silence when traveling the FA7S is by far Fiios best passive isolating earphones. Beyond that. The pair up with the UTWS5 is fantastic. Being an all BA design using 6 Knowles BAs, technicalities; stage, imaging, instrument separation and detail. The FA7S has great extension on both ends of the spectrum and hence pairs well with the UTWS more analoguish sound signature. The FA7S delivers if you're a detail freak. These are the earphones to pair up with the UTWS5. Here is where the sum of all the parts equals a high end sound. Using the UTWS5 and the FA7S bring out a sound you would never hear with most TWS earphones and for Metal fans this is the ultimate TWS pairing. You get speed that only BAs can provide. Neutral in its tonality and multi BA detail that will become one of your favorites to use on the daily.


----------



## gimmeshelter

Dsnuts said:


> Best Isolation of all the Fiio IEMS is the FA7S hands down. The old FH5 unfortunately I sold those off a long time ago so no longer have them.
> 
> Sealed form factor of the FA7S and using 6 BAs. Passive isolation, if I was a guessing should be around 28dbs of passive isolation.
> 
> ...


Great review and think the FA7S could be worth a try


----------



## C_Lindbergh

So no option to pause the music when enabling ambient mode?


----------



## anethema

eswng679 said:


> I use this angled adapter from OEAudio and they seem to work quite well.
> 
> 
> (apologies for the bad quality - took a quick snap at work)
> ...


How do you like them with the Variations? I'm looking at getting a pair.

I currently have the FH5 IEMs on my UTWS5 and love their decent sound and great sub bass. From reviews and graphs it seems like the variations are just a much better technical and tonal IEM while keeping the great bass/sub bass of the FH5.

Would you agree?


----------



## LCMusicLover

C_Lindbergh said:


> So no option to pause the music when enabling ambient mode?


That’s not correct. Single-tap to pause/play. 3 taps to enable/disable Ambient mode. Also 2 taps for FF (right ear) or REW (left). 

These 3 functions are independent of each other.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

LCMusicLover said:


> That’s not correct. Single-tap to pause/play. 3 taps to enable/disable Ambient mode. Also 2 taps for FF (right ear) or REW (left).
> 
> These 3 functions are independent of each other.



I meant if there's an option the app for the music to auto pause when enabling ambient mode, a few OEMs offer this for their true wireless earbuds.

Obviously there's a pause/play button function.


----------



## LCMusicLover

C_Lindbergh said:


> I meant if there's an option the app for the music to auto pause when enabling ambient mode, a few OEMs offer this for their true wireless earbuds.
> 
> Obviously there's a pause/play button function.


Oh, you mean automatically pause while switching to/from Ambient?

No. Music is muted during the transition, but does not pause.


----------



## Lightspeed12

C_Lindbergh said:


> I meant if there's an option the app for the music to auto pause when enabling ambient mode, a few OEMs offer this for their true wireless earbuds.
> 
> Obviously there's a pause/play button function.


The shure tw2 does that on my se846s,  its programmable in their app.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Lightspeed12 said:


> The shure tw2 does that on my se846s,  its programmable in their app.


Yeah, hope Fiio adds this as well!


----------



## LCMusicLover

LCMusicLover said:


> Oh, you mean automatically pause while switching to/from Ambient?
> 
> No. Music is muted during the transition, but does not pause.


I should have pointed out that the transition is quite brief, 1 - 2 seconds.


----------



## eswng679

anethema said:


> How do you like them with the Variations? I'm looking at getting a pair.
> 
> I currently have the FH5 IEMs on my UTWS5 and love their decent sound and great sub bass. From reviews and graphs it seems like the variations are just a much better technical and tonal IEM while keeping the great bass/sub bass of the FH5.
> 
> Would you agree?


I haven't heard the FH5 but have the FH7. To my ears, the Variations have better sub-bass and treble extension. If you look at the chart for the FH7, there is some wonkiness from 3 to 5K - not unlike the FH5s. The Variations doesn't have any of that weird FR and ultimately, the tonality sounds more natural. The UTWS5 is really a great DAC / amp and sounds great on a number of IEMs, including the Variations.


----------



## valentinnils (Apr 25, 2022)

Hello Fiio,

just some quick feedback.
1) Tell users that they need to use old fashioned chargers, not the fancy quick charge etc. as it doesn't work or isn't supported.
(took me two weeks to figure this out when hospitalized and having only one charger, very frustrating)
2) Battery level goes only up to 86%, so it's a calibration issue
3) Me too now can confirm 2% battery difference between left and right.
4) Please fix dark mode issue (black settings icon on black background is not a great contrast 

Do we have a rough ETA on a new FW ?


----------



## Nick24JJ

@FiiO , I agree with the post above. I also want to ask, when can we expect an update to the FiiO Control app? A firmware requires a lot of work and testing, but is it really that difficult to fix that phantom notification, which does not show anything? Also, can we get a bitrate reading, showing the actual bitrate and codec in the app?


----------



## weirdmarvelous

I'm planning on getting a 64 Audio U12t which has a flat 2 pin connector.

What are the pros/cons to getting the:

UTWS5 MMCX along with MMCX to 2 pin conversion ... vs ... UTWS5 2 pin?


----------



## voicemaster

weirdmarvelous said:


> I'm planning on getting a 64 Audio U12t which has a flat 2 pin connector.
> 
> What are the pros/cons to getting the:
> 
> UTWS5 MMCX along with MMCX to 2 pin conversion ... vs ... UTWS5 2 pin?


If your IEM has a very recessed 2pin socket than getting UTWS5 mmcx with 2pin conversion will be a better choice. If you have IEM that has standard 2pin connector than get the 2pin UTWS5 if you can find it.


----------



## weirdmarvelous

voicemaster said:


> If your IEM has a very recessed 2pin socket than getting UTWS5 mmcx with 2pin conversion will be a better choice. If you have IEM that has standard 2pin connector than get the 2pin UTWS5 if you can find it.


Some people have said that the flat U12t 2pin socket may be too fragile for the UTWS5 2pin which may result in the socket getting damaged over time - thoughts on that?


----------



## voicemaster

weirdmarvelous said:


> Some people have said that the flat U12t 2pin socket may be too fragile for the UTWS5 2pin which may result in the socket getting damaged over time - thoughts on that?


Well you can always be gentle when inserting and don't change IEM too much for the UTWS5.


----------



## Lightspeed12

weirdmarvelous said:


> Some people have said that the flat U12t 2pin socket may be too fragile for the UTWS5 2pin which may result in the socket getting damaged over time - thoughts on that?






These u12ts have the 2 pin utws5 & according to the owner it fits well & they sound great. 
The only benefit I can see with using the mmcx one is that you can rotate them in the case & also if the pins break you just have to replace a fitting instead of the utws5.


----------



## weirdmarvelous

Lightspeed12 said:


> These u12ts have the 2 pin utws5 & according to the owner it fits well & they sound great.
> The only benefit I can see with using the mmcx one is that you can rotate them in the case & also if the pins break you just have to replace a fitting instead of the utws5.


Just what I wanted to hear, thank you! Out of curiosity, what's the benefit of being able to rotate the IEMS in the case? Is it if they don't fit when connected to the standard 2 pin UTWS5? I guess this isn't a problem for your friend's U12t?


----------



## Lightspeed12

weirdmarvelous said:


> Just what I wanted to hear, thank you! Out of curiosity, what's the benefit of being able to rotate the IEMS in the case? Is it if they don't fit when connected to the standard 2 pin UTWS5? I guess this isn't a problem for your friend's U12t?


You won't have to rotate the u12t as you can see but if you ever what to use other future iems you may need to.


----------



## gimmeshelter

weirdmarvelous said:


> I'm planning on getting a 64 Audio U12t which has a flat 2 pin connector.
> 
> What are the pros/cons to getting the:
> 
> UTWS5 MMCX along with MMCX to 2 pin conversion ... vs ... UTWS5 2 pin?


I actually find that the 2 pin connector makes the fit of the UTWS5 better for me. 

Without the connector when I have other MMCX IEM's on the UTWS5 the casing hangs too low behind my ears. I find that with the connector I get a better fit.


----------



## pervysage (Apr 28, 2022)

So I had recently been looking into getting some truly wireless earphones just for the convenience of not having wires dangling around all the time and constantly having to worry about securing my player in my pockets and having the wires underneath my clothing or catching on stuff when getting up and walking around the office at work. Wired is fine for just sitting completely still at home or something but out and about, nothing beats that wireless convenience.

And so I was going around looking at the various options for wireless and nothing really seemed appealing. But then I remembered about these bluetooth earhook devices and I had a perfectly good pair of Campfire Audio Vega's that I have been using for years and years now. I already know I love the sound of them and they seemed perfectly compatible so I went ahead and pulled the trigger on the latest from Fiio, the UTWS5.

Just got em' today and so far so good. Honestly couldn't be anymore perfect in terms of fit and finish... supremely comfortable and no longer have wires dangling around. When it comes to using them wired, the Vega's are plenty secure in the ears when you are wearing both but quite often I just have one side popped in and the other side just kind of dangling by the wire and it would always manage to wriggle loose the side that was in my ears due to all the weight going to one side. No such issues with wireless! Can have one in, or both in, and always maintain the same secureness and comfort no matter what!

Sound so far has been plenty good. No complaints.

Will report back after putting them through their paces but so far very happy with my purchase  (excuse the terrible cell phone pics, lol)


----------



## pervysage

pervysage said:


> Will report back after putting them through their paces but so far very happy with my purchase



So yeah, these things have been amazing so far. Plenty of juice to get through an entire workday and plenty more with no issues.

After about 5.5 hours straight was only down to about 65%. Go on break for an hour (throwing them in the case for safe keeping) and come back to 100% again. I don't see battery life ever being an issue.

Connects to my devices flawlessly out of the case and they synergize extremely well with my Vega's. I am a happy camper.


----------



## FiiO

New Arrival of FiiO UTWS5 all over the World​“Came in a box well protected, all well packed. The UTWS5 is the best receiver Bluetooth market. ”, “Amazing. This product allows me to use any IEM I want wireless. The battery lasts a long time and the audio quality is high. The volume also reaches levels quite high.”... Users who purchased the UTWS5 before commented like that.

Dear customers,
Since the True Wireless Bluetooth Amplifier UTWS5 came out, they were warmly welcomed among consumers. However, its hot-selling and the delay of production materials caused by the pandemic led to constant out of stock. We are so sorry that we were unable to guarantee adequate stock and it was absent for such a long time. *Now, the UTWS5 is coming back again. This time, we have prepared adequate UTWS5 for you.*

The UTWS5 is a* true wireless Bluetooth amplifier*, which can be paired with in-ear monitors of different kinds at will. It features Qualcomm QCC5141, independent AK4332 DAC, and supports 96kHz/24bit Hi-Res wireless decoding. In addition, the high-capacity charging case allows for wireless charging at any time.

If you are interested in it, you can directly* place an order at our AliExpress or Amazon stores*. Or you can *go to the local sales agent’s* to experience it before purchasing. Note that the delivery to the local sales agents was arranged last week, so it will take about 2 weeks for them to arrive.
--AliExpress: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003779083958.html
--Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/FiiO-Bluetooth-Amplifier-Earbuds-Wireless/dp/B09JBG17T9
--Global sales agents: https://www.fiio.com/wheretobuy

Best regards,
Guangzhou FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.


----------



## eswng679 (Apr 30, 2022)

@FiiO @FiiO Willson

Is there an anticipated timeline for software EQ? It would take the UTWS5 experience to the next level for a lot of us 😉

I am eagerly waiting for the day I can leave my Qudelix 5K at home (or god-forbid sell it)


----------



## Lightspeed12

FiiO said:


> New Arrival of FiiO UTWS5 all over the World​“Came in a box well protected, all well packed. The UTWS5 is the best receiver Bluetooth market. ”, “Amazing. This product allows me to use any IEM I want wireless. The battery lasts a long time and the audio quality is high. The volume also reaches levels quite high.”... Users who purchased the UTWS5 before commented like that.
> 
> Dear customers,
> Since the True Wireless Bluetooth Amplifier UTWS5 came out, they were warmly welcomed among consumers. However, its hot-selling and the delay of production materials caused by the pandemic led to constant out of stock. We are so sorry that we were unable to guarantee adequate stock and it was absent for such a long time. *Now, the UTWS5 is coming back again. This time, we have prepared adequate UTWS5 for you.*
> ...


So does AliExpress sell genuine utws5s or are they fake ones ? There is a lot of reports that a lot of their products sold by them are fake is this true. Don't mean to be offensive just careful.


----------



## Nick24JJ

FiiO said:


> New Arrival of FiiO UTWS5 all over the World​“Came in a box well protected, all well packed. The UTWS5 is the best receiver Bluetooth market. ”, “Amazing. This product allows me to use any IEM I want wireless. The battery lasts a long time and the audio quality is high. The volume also reaches levels quite high.”... Users who purchased the UTWS5 before commented like that.
> 
> Dear customers,
> Since the True Wireless Bluetooth Amplifier UTWS5 came out, they were warmly welcomed among consumers. However, its hot-selling and the delay of production materials caused by the pandemic led to constant out of stock. We are so sorry that we were unable to guarantee adequate stock and it was absent for such a long time. *Now, the UTWS5 is coming back again. This time, we have prepared adequate UTWS5 for you.*
> ...


Thanks for the update, great news! 
But is it really available? 
Right now, hours after your post, the UTWS5 is not available on Amazon UK, it shows not available for me on Amazon US, and on the FiiO Official store on AliExpress it shows Estimated Delivery [to the UK] on Jun 04... 

And the most important question: now that many more people will buy it, will you start listening to some of your customer's requests and will you, at least, fix some bugs?


----------



## LCMusicLover

Nick24JJ said:


> Thanks for the update, great news!
> But is it really available? …


UTWS5 in stock @ US Amazon — mmcx only though.


----------



## Nick24JJ

LCMusicLover said:


> UTWS5 in stock @ US Amazon — mmcx only though.


Okay, it seems like Amazon US does not show the availability for me in the UK, but the rest is like I said.


----------



## andjayik

Currently unavailable. on amazon so who ever said they are there not!! no ldac won't buy


----------



## LCMusicLover

andjayik said:


> Currently unavailable. on amazon so who ever said they are there not!! no ldac won't buy



FiiO UTWS5 Bluetooth Amplifier Earbuds Hook 96kHz/24bit Hi-Res Wireless Bluetooth 5.2 MMCX 30hrs Battery Life IPX4

comes up for me, let me put in cart, proceed to check-out, gave me estimated delivery dates.


----------



## LCMusicLover

pervysage said:


> So yeah, these things have been amazing so far. Plenty of juice to get through an entire workday and plenty more with no issues.
> 
> After about 5.5 hours straight was only down to about 65%. Go on break for an hour (throwing them in the case for safe keeping) and come back to 100% again. I don't see battery life ever being an issue.
> 
> Connects to my devices flawlessly out of the case and they synergize extremely well with my Vega's. I am a happy camper.


You forced  me to try out my Vegas with the UTWS5s. I’ve been so happy with my ITO7s that I haven’t really done any other tests. But I agree with you that UTWS5/Vega is a good pairing. Nice warm rich sound, a good change up from the ITO7s.


----------



## pervysage (Apr 30, 2022)

LCMusicLover said:


> You forced  me to try out my Vegas with the UTWS5s. I’ve been so happy with my ITO7s that I haven’t really done any other tests. But I agree with you that UTWS5/Vega is a good pairing. Nice warm rich sound, a good change up from the ITO7s.



Yeah, I love it. Just an overall warm pleasant tone that does really well across the board with everything. Rap/Hip-Hop/R&B, a little rock, Jpop, Kpop, female vocals, EDM. It's hard to find something that does pretty much everything well. Vega's have always given me that toe-tapping fun and the UTWS5 does a great job maintaining that. I don't miss the wires at all.


----------



## andjayik

LCMusicLover said:


> FiiO UTWS5 Bluetooth Amplifier Earbuds Hook 96kHz/24bit Hi-Res Wireless Bluetooth 5.2 MMCX 30hrs Battery Life IPX4
> 
> comes up for me, let me put in cart, proceed to check-out, gave me estimated delivery dates.


how?


----------



## voicemaster

andjayik said:


> Currently unavailable. on amazon so who ever said they are there not!! no ldac won't buy


Then why u still here bro?


----------



## BlazdiqFoods

Lightspeed12 said:


> So does AliExpress sell genuine utws5s or are they fake ones ? There is a lot of reports that a lot of their products sold by them are fake is this true. Don't mean to be offensive just careful.


Are they sold significantly cheaper?


----------



## musikgenuss

Came here to say thanks. Can confirm they are available on Amazon US. I just cancelled my order on Aliexpress and went with Amazon instead. Looking forward to pair them with my FH5s. Great forum by the way.


----------



## Lightspeed12

BlazdiqFoods said:


> Are they sold significantly cheaper?


No $197 to $226 Australian.


----------



## Lightspeed12

musikgenuss said:


> Came here to say thanks. Can confirm they are available on Amazon US. I just cancelled my order on Aliexpress and went with Amazon instead. Looking forward to pair them with my FH5s. Great forum by the way.


Can you put up a link. When I go on Amazon USA it says unavailable.


----------



## musikgenuss (May 1, 2022)

Lightspeed12 said:


> Can you put up a link. When I go on Amazon USA it says unavailable.



Here is the link



Spoiler: Here is a screenshot


----------



## Lightspeed12

musikgenuss said:


> Here is the link


It comes up as unavailable (don't know when this will be back in stock)


----------



## base64 (May 2, 2022)

weirdmarvelous said:


> Just what I wanted to hear, thank you! Out of curiosity, what's the benefit of being able to rotate the IEMS in the case? Is it if they don't fit when connected to the standard 2 pin UTWS5? I guess this isn't a problem for your friend's U12t?



The benefit of using MMCX to 2-Pin adapter is that when the U12t is placed inside the container, the UTWS5 arms are not "bent" and less stress is applied to the U12t socket.





_* Serial Number edited for privacy. _


----------



## weirdmarvelous (May 2, 2022)

base64 said:


> The benefit of using MMCX to 2-Pin adapter is that when the U12t is placed inside the container, the UTWS5 arms are not "bent" and less stress is applied to the U12t socket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh I see the difference.. Any notable downsides to using the adapter? Do you think the extra length from it makes the fit any worse?


----------



## base64

weirdmarvelous said:


> Ahhh I see the difference.. Any notable downsides to using the adapter? Do you think the extra length from it makes the fit any worse?


There are no noticeable downsides of using the adapter. In fact, the extra length gives room to fit my glasses frame.


----------



## weirdmarvelous (May 2, 2022)

gimmeshelter said:


> I actually find that the 2 pin connector makes the fit of the UTWS5 better for me.
> 
> Without the connector when I have other MMCX IEM's on the UTWS5 the casing hangs too low behind my ears. I find that with the connector I get a better fit.


Edit: NVM, I understand what you're saying. I guess I will go for the MMCX UTWS5 + MMCX to 2 pin adapter based on your experience and what base64 shared above.


----------



## musikgenuss

@FiiO  Do you know where I can buy a LHDC USB dongle to use with a PC?


----------



## FiiO

eswng679 said:


> @FiiO @FiiO Willson
> 
> Is there an anticipated timeline for software EQ? It would take the UTWS5 experience to the next level for a lot of us 😉
> 
> I am eagerly waiting for the day I can leave my Qudelix 5K at home (or god-forbid sell it)


Dear friend,

Sorry we could not provide the exact time of adding EQ currently. But we will try our best to realize it soon. 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Lightspeed12 said:


> So does AliExpress sell genuine utws5s or are they fake ones ? There is a lot of reports that a lot of their products sold by them are fake is this true. Don't mean to be offensive just careful.


Dear friend,

If there are local store in your country, it is recommended to buy our product from the local seller so you could get more convenient after-sale service. (How to Get After-Sales Service for FiiO Products)
And if you buy the UTWS5 from our official store or Meirui Audio store, the product is genuine one as well.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

musikgenuss said:


> @FiiO  Do you know where I can buy a LHDC USB dongle to use with a PC?


Dear friend,

Sorry no. Our USB dongle like KA1 or KA3 does not support Bluetooth function. You may search some reviews in Amazon or Headfi for help.

Best regards


----------



## LCMusicLover

Lightspeed12 said:


> It comes up as unavailable (don't know when this will be back in stock)


You probably ended up at 

Amazon.com.au

Not

Amazon.com (US site)

Still shows available on US site


----------



## Lightspeed12

LCMusicLover said:


> You probably ended up at
> 
> Amazon.com.au
> 
> ...


No I typed in Amazon USA & also did a search but nothing comes up. Never mind all good hopefully they will be available here soon.


----------



## Blueshound24

Lightspeed12 said:


> No I typed in Amazon USA & also did a search but nothing comes up. Never mind all good hopefully they will be available here soon.



Not sure why it doesn't come up for you.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08QMGPWPG/


----------



## pervysage (May 5, 2022)

Blueshound24 said:


> Not sure why it doesn't come up for you.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08QMGPWPG/



That link goes to UTWS3.

Original link to UTWS5 does indeed show "Unavailable" at the moment: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09JB8QBD5/


----------



## Blueshound24

pervysage said:


> That link goes to UTWS3.
> 
> Original link to UTWS5 does indeed show "Unavailable" at the moment: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09JB8QBD5/



Sorry, my bad...


----------



## Lightspeed12

Blueshound24 said:


> Not sure why it doesn't come up for you.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08QMGPWPG/


Yes that's the utws3 link. But thanks anyway


----------



## musikgenuss

Lightspeed12 said:


> Yes that's the utws3 link. But thanks anyway



It depends on the delivery location which you can set in the top left corner of the Amazon website. When I set it to "Australia" it shows as unavailable too.


----------



## maof

I find the hook on my UTWS5 a bit too short.  My box can accommodate about 1cm of additional length (see pic).  Both my UTWS5 and earpiece are MMCX.  Can someone recommend a good MMCX extender? Thanks.


----------



## cresny

valentinnils said:


> Hello Fiio,
> 
> just some quick feedback.
> 1) Tell users that they need to use old fashioned chargers, not the fancy quick charge etc. as it doesn't work or isn't supported.
> ...


If it only charges to 86% then I'm guessing you have Battery Protection setting on. It's supposed to limit the charge to save the overall lifespan of the batteries.


----------



## Gatfiddy (May 8, 2022)

Haven't seen a UWTS5 + Starfield combination in this thread yet so here we go...
I'm very amazed so far. Keep up the good work.
- UWTS5
- Starfield (with third party foam tips)
- adapters
- backup cheap Sony earphones with self attached MMCX socket


----------



## FiiO

Now UTWS5 is avialable in Amazon USA: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...52bbeb96a6d26&btn_ref=srctok-c4352bbeb96a6d26


----------



## Blueshound24

FiiO said:


> Now UTWS5 is avialable in Amazon USA: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...52bbeb96a6d26&btn_ref=srctok-c4352bbeb96a6d26




Are there any plans on including LDAC in the ear hooks?

And do you know if the issues in the negative reviews have been addressed?


----------



## valentinnils

Blueshound24 said:


> Are there any plans on including LDAC in the ear hooks?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...ver-the-world-2022-04-30.959856/post-16885574


Blueshound24 said:


> And do you know if the issues in the negative reviews have been addressed?


Ambient sound can be turned on or off by tripple clicking the button.


----------



## Lightspeed12

FiiO said:


> Now UTWS5 is avialable in Amazon USA: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...52bbeb96a6d26&btn_ref=srctok-c4352bbeb96a6d26


When I press on that link it says "CURRENTLY UNAVAILABLE" like it has for ever.


----------



## Blueshound24

valentinnils said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...ver-the-world-2022-04-30.959856/post-16885574
> 
> Ambient sound can be turned on or off by tripple clicking the button.




Curious why FiiO is able to include LDAC in the BTR5 2021 but not these ear hooks?


----------



## weirdmarvelous

Lightspeed12 said:


> When I press on that link it says "CURRENTLY UNAVAILABLE" like it has for ever.


You're trying to order to Australia, not USA.


----------



## Lightspeed12

weirdmarvelous said:


> You're trying to order to Australia, not USA.


Yes but if I log on to the USA Amazon site you would think I would see them & they would say "won't post to Australia" I have bought heaps of stuff of the USA site. They arnt even listed on Australian Amazon site.


----------



## Nick24JJ

It is not listed on Amazon UK, either!


----------



## alsorkin

Ordered the UTWS5 to pair with the Motorola Edge (2021) smartphone. Both support Snapdragon Sound in BT 5.2 so very interested to see if Tidal MQA and Amazon  HD/Ultra HD retain their SQ with Snapdragon Sound.


----------



## Blueshound24 (May 9, 2022)

FiiO said:


> We feel regretful to inform you that there is still no progress in the support of LDAC. It is mainly because SONY and Qualcomm have not successfully debugged (even if LDAC has already been implemented in other Bluetooth platforms). As the application party, we can only wait if there are no source codes.
> 
> Best regards



Curious why FiiO is able to implement LDAC in the BTR5 2021, but not the UTWS5, or when it might be available for the UTWS5?

EDIT: Pardon my ignorance regarding bluetooth codecs. It appears LHDC is similar to LDAC in high quality streaming bit rates, and is included with UTWS5.
However it doesn't appear LHDC is available with my Samsung Galaxy S22+.
I really enjoy the streaming quality of LDAC!


----------



## valentinnils (May 10, 2022)

Blueshound24 said:


> Curious why FiiO is able to include LDAC in the BTR5 2021 but not these ear hooks?


It was described by Fiio in a previous post, Kindly read the tread from the start or search.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...ver-the-world-2022-04-30.959856/post-16704429


----------



## Xarmydis

There was an update to the firmware—v1.42—does anyone know what it added or fixed?

I’m hoping the microphone problem.

V1.4 added ambient noise but I can’t find v1.42 notes.

FiiO, are there notes anywhere?


----------



## Nick24JJ (May 10, 2022)

@Xarmydis , thank you for bringing this to my attention! I would have never checked for firmware updates because after the last update to 1.40, the device does not confirm you are up to date. If I check for firmware updates it keeps downloading and reinstalling the same, v1.40, over 1.40...

So, yeah, @FiiO , what's new on this v1.42?
From a very quick look I see that, that empty notification popup has not been fixed. It still appears for a few seconds, without saying anything.


----------



## Xarmydis

Nick24JJ said:


> @Xarmydis , thank you for bringing this to my attention! I would have never checked for firmware updates because after the last update to 1.40, the device does not confirm you are up to date. If I check for firmware updates it keeps downloading and reinstalling the same, v1.40, over 1.40...
> 
> So, yeah, @FiiO , what's new on this v1.42?
> From a very quick look I see that, that empty notification popup has not been fixed. It still appears for a few seconds, without saying anything.


Interesting—I did online update and it updated without any issue! I just have no idea what happened with it. Hoping @FiiO can clarify! I’m pumped for it!


----------



## Nick24JJ

Xarmydis said:


> Interesting—I did online update and it updated without any issue! I just have no idea what happened with it. Hoping @FiiO can clarify! I’m pumped for it!


Yes, me too, I've updated online without any issue. What I'm saying is that, if I will check for a firmware update right now, it will download and install 1.42 again, instead of telling me that I am up to date. At least this is what happened with v1.40, haven't tried it now. Prior to 1.40, it was telling I am up to date, when checking and no new firmware was available.

Btw, can you tell me, are you observing an empty notification appearing a few seconds after opening the app? It is empty, it does not show anything.


----------



## logiatype

Gatfiddy said:


> Haven't seen a UWTS5 + Starfield combination in this thread yet so here we go...
> I'm very amazed so far. Keep up the good work.
> - UWTS5
> - Starfield (with third party foam tips)
> ...


What adapters are those? The clear ones.


----------



## Blueshound24 (May 10, 2022)

valentinnils said:


> It was described by Fiio in a previous post, Kindly read the tread from the start or search.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...ver-the-world-2022-04-30.959856/post-16704429



Sorry, I went back and skimmed the pages and didn't see anything about why FiiO is able to implement LDAC in the BTR5 2021, but not the UTWS5.

I saw, "Since LDAC is still under debugging in Qualcomm's TWS solution, we have not involved it into the UTWS5".

If LDAC works with the BTR5, why couldn't LDAC be implemented in the UTWS5 as well?


_Or working backwards, if LDAC will not work with UTWS5, why then are you able to successfully implement it in the BTR5 2021?_


Aren't they similar electronics that would work the same way with the codecs?
I'm just very curious, thanks.


----------



## valentinnils (May 10, 2022)

Blueshound24 said:


> Sorry, I went back and skimmed the pages and didn't see anything about why FiiO is able to implement LDAC in the BTR5 2021, but not the UTWS5.
> 
> I saw, "Since LDAC is still under debugging in Qualcomm's TWS solution, we have not involved it into the UTWS5".
> 
> ...


The question to ask is BTRS5 using the same chipset ?
BTRS5 is using CSR8675, ES9218P etc
UTWS5 uses QCC5141 chipset


----------



## FiiO (May 10, 2022)

Nick24JJ said:


> @Xarmydis , thank you for bringing this to my attention! I would have never checked for firmware updates because after the last update to 1.40, the device does not confirm you are up to date. If I check for firmware updates it keeps downloading and reinstalling the same, v1.40, over 1.40...
> 
> So, yeah, @FiiO , what's new on this v1.42?
> From a very quick look I see that, that empty notification popup has not been fixed. It still appears for a few seconds, without saying anything.


Dear friend,

1. The calling quality has been improved in v1.42.
2. As for the online firmware notification, are you using the latest version FiiO Control app 2.8? We did not reproduce the issue.
3. You could try to hide the notification in the pull down menu in the app setting option of your mobile phone. The notification in the pull down menu could show the FiiO Control is running actually.

Best regards


----------



## ejswa51

Maybe it has already been discussed here before. But I just received my 2pin UTWS5's, and love them with my mmcx Tin P1 (so I use an angled adapter, fits very well!). Gets loud enough if you ask me, and seems not a very large difference in sound quality compared to my RME ADI-2 DAC's iem port. Anyway, got 2 questions:
- First it seems that they don't turn off/disconnect when I put them back in the case. This is quite annoying since then when somebody calls me, the call-app assumes I want to talk via de UTWS5's who are in their charging box. (now I disabled them for phonecalls in Androids settings, but still, I'd like them to switch off and disconnect when they are in the chargingbox). 
- Still don't see any equalizer in the Fiio Control App. No updates/dates on that yet I assume?


----------



## Nick24JJ

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> 1. The calling quality has been improved in v1.42.
> 2. As for the online firmware notification, are you using the latest version FiiO Control app 2.8? We did not reproduce the issue.
> ...


Hi, thanks for your reply 

1. Okay, great to know, the call quality is excellent, as it has always been.
2. This has been fixed, I can now see the notification, saying: Already on the latest firmware
3. Regarding the blank notification, I'm not sure from where I can disable this. On my POCO F2 Pro, I'm running Android 12, MIUI 13

Is LHDC still on beta? When can we expect an update on this codec?


----------



## RouZah

Lightspeed12 said:


> These u12ts have the 2 pin utws5 & according to the owner it fits well & they sound great.
> The only benefit I can see with using the mmcx one is that you can rotate them in the case & also if the pins break you just have to replace a fitting instead of the utws5.




Ey man, thanks for your post! I'm planning to possibly get the u12ts + UTWS5 to use them together. 
I wonder: How much does the sound quality of the u12t suffer compared to a proper DAC when used with the utws5? Which DAC do you use at home?


----------



## RouZah

slsmaster said:


> I have recieved my UTWS5 a few days ago but sadly had to RMA it to FiiO DE Shop  The right hook was missing all its base or gave no sound at all when being moved just slightly. After some further digging I found the issue to be the flexible part of the ear hook, when moved/bend slightly it was exhibiting the issue. My left unit was fine. When swapping the right hook to the left IEM the problem persisted. I was using the UTWS5 with my ThieAudio Monarch MK2 for two days (2 Pin Version).
> But let me tell you guys, for the few moments when it did work normally it sounded PHENOMENAL for a true wireless BT solution! It came very close to my wired iFi IDSD Signature. There only seemed to be a mild loss in detail due to AAC (I use an iPhone). But dynamics + noise floor are simply fantastic! Also more then enough volume!
> 
> I hope my replacement unit is here quickly, can't wait to get my UTWS5 back!


Do the Monarch mk2 really sound that good on the UTWS5 compared to your desktop DAC?


----------



## RouZah

erockg said:


> I absolutely love my UTSW5 / Monarch MK2 setup.  I also use the SeeAudio Midnight with the Shure TW2 adapters with a little EQ.   Both great but the former is just euphoric.


Which desktop DAC do you have and does the Monarch mk2 + UTWS5 setup degrade the sound quality of the Monarch?


----------



## RouZah

KittySneeze said:


> Just got mine today, and love them. The one thing that stands out to me immediately vs the UTSW3 is the lower noise floor and the improved volume step adjustment. Makes using sensitive IEMs like my MEST Mk2 more convenient.
> 
> Overall, the build seems slightly improved to the UTSW3 as well. Notably, the case lid has a more  secure hinge so it does not open or close unintentionally. The buttons on the ear-hooks themselves are also have a more tactile click, which makes mis-clicks less prominent of an issue. This is especially nice when using the double-click function.


How do the Mest 2 sound on them compared to your desktop DAC?


----------



## RouZah

base64 said:


> The benefit of using MMCX to 2-Pin adapter is that when the U12t is placed inside the container, the UTWS5 arms are not "bent" and less stress is applied to the U12t socket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How do your u12t sound on them compared to your desktop DAC?


----------



## RouZah

gimmeshelter said:


> I actually find that the 2 pin connector makes the fit of the UTWS5 better for me.
> 
> Without the connector when I have other MMCX IEM's on the UTWS5 the casing hangs too low behind my ears. I find that with the connector I get a better fit.



Is your connector bent?
How do the u12t in your opinion sound on the utws5 compared to how they sound on your desktop DAC?


----------



## RouZah

Capunk said:


> Fit my U12T very well


How do the u12t sound on them compared to your desktop DAC?


----------



## Lightspeed12

RouZah said:


> Ey man, thanks for your post! I'm planning to possibly get the u12ts + UTWS5 to use them together.
> I wonder: How much does the sound quality of the u12t suffer compared to a proper DAC when used with the utws5? Which DAC do you use at home?


The u12t set up isn't mine but the owner told me that the utws5 had no trouble driving them & he was happy with the set up.
The u12t are fairly easy to drive the only iem i have heard of so far that struggles because they perform better with more power is the sony ier-z1r.


----------



## alsorkin (May 11, 2022)

alsorkin said:


> Ordered the UTWS5 to pair with the Motorola Edge (2021) smartphone. Both support Snapdragon Sound in BT 5.2 so very interested to see if Tidal MQA and Amazon  HD/Ultra HD retain their SQ with Snapdragon Sound.


Received both the phone and UTWS5 today with the following initial impressions:
I see that my phone (Motorola Edge 2021) which is Snapdragon Sound certified is showing a Bluetooth codec “Qualcomm AptX Adaptive Audio” is in use when connected to the UTWS5. I find the SQ is really great! Tried Tidal Masters, Amazon Music : 360 Reality Audio, Dolby Atmos, Ultra HD and all were amazing. Never expected Bluetooth to achieve this performance. The earphones attached to the UTWS5 are Fiio FH9s. Range is perfect within the house with no dropouts. I'm a "Happy Camper" .....actually live in a large 5th wheel RV.


----------



## Lightspeed12

Well I have just purchased the fiio utws5 & it is being packed & posted as I write this text.
I have 2 questions if anyone can help 
1:  Has anyone tried running the sony ier-m9s on these & if so how do they perform  ?
2:  Switching back & fourth between cables & utws5 on a regular basis has anyone had connection problems or do you just leave them dedicated to the utws5 ?


----------



## drewbadour

These are finally back in stock on Audio46 (for US folks).


base64 said:


> The benefit of using MMCX to 2-Pin adapter is that when the U12t is placed inside the container, the UTWS5 arms are not "bent" and less stress is applied to the U12t socket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to see this works well! I ordered the MMCX and the same adapter for my U12T as well!


----------



## LCMusicLover

RouZah said:


> Ey man, thanks for your post! I'm planning to possibly get the u12ts + UTWS5 to use them together.
> I wonder: How much does the sound quality of the u12t suffer compared to a proper DAC when used with the utws5? Which DAC do you use at home?


Can't say re: u12ts, but 

FiiO m15 ==> UTWS5 ==> iBasso IT07
vs
FiiO m15 ==> iBasso IT07 (wired) 

is pretty much a tie w/ Spotify Hi-Res music.  Local hi-res/lossless FLAC files are noticeably more detailed with more air in the headstage from the wired connection.  But it's certainly not night-and-day.  Probably barely noticeable w/ out-and-about listening, but I can hear it if I'm listening while sitting quietly.

This is in contrast to 

FiiO m15 ==> UTWS3 ==> iBasso IT07

which had clear deficiencies vs wired (even w/ Spotify) -- much poorer imaging/headstage plus a less 'crisp' sound.


----------



## Yuiski

I just got my pair today, and it sounds pretty great! Practically no noise floor and plenty of power. It came out of the box with v1.4 and the ambient sound feature (which I really need for work), however there seems to be an issue with it. The left side unfortunately has a static ticking noise and lower volume than the right side, which is surprisingly annoying. It's fantastic otherwise and I hope it's just a janky software thing. Else I'll have to think about warranty or something. 

100% worth picking up.


----------



## Gatfiddy

logiatype said:


> What adapters are those? The clear ones.


https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B09338JC99/
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0933BCXVY/
Definitely imported but I don't know if they are also available at Aliexpress.


----------



## foxesd

base64 said:


> The benefit of using MMCX to 2-Pin adapter is that when the U12t is placed inside the container, the UTWS5 arms are not "bent" and less stress is applied to the U12t socket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you share which mmcx-2pin adapter you're using? I'm worried the ones I'm looking at are too big and you have the exact combo I'm trying to achieve!


----------



## pervysage

Sitting in the office at work just jamming out. The UTWS5 has been a pleasure to use every day.


----------



## Lightspeed12

Gatfiddy said:


> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B09338JC99/
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0933BCXVY/
> Definitely imported but I don't know if they are also available at Aliexpress.


Yes they are available on aliexpress right now


----------



## foxesd

Any owners have any experience with sports/exercise using the UTWS5? I really want to get them for gym workouts but unsure of the security of the fit. Last thing I want is a pair of dumbbells squashing them in an unfortunate mishap.


----------



## Gatfiddy (May 13, 2022)

foxesd said:


> Any owners have any experience with sports/exercise using the UTWS5? I really want to get them for gym workouts but unsure of the security of the fit. Last thing I want is a pair of dumbbells squashing them in an unfortunate mishap.


- as long as you don't do crazy things like flips or so you should be fine (it depends on how good your in-ear tips will fit)
- heavy sweating is definitely a problem
- you will hear the wind while riding the bike outside
- overall they feel way more secure than without earhooks (that's why they are a game changer for me)


----------



## AlexxxAA85

foxesd said:


> Any owners have any experience with sports/exercise using the UTWS5? I really want to get them for gym workouts but unsure of the security of the fit. Last thing I want is a pair of dumbbells squashing them in an unfortunate mishap.


Yea like the previous commentator mentioned, they are great, as long as you are not going to do something hardcore that will make you sweat like crazy. The fit is very secure with the ear hooks, so even if an IEM slips out, they won't fall off your ear. What you have to worry about is too much sweat/moisture getting into the IEM connector and possibly corroding them for good.


----------



## PopZeus

FiiO said:


> Now UTWS5 is avialable in Amazon USA: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...52bbeb96a6d26&btn_ref=srctok-c4352bbeb96a6d26


Now $139. An immediate price hike?


----------



## Lightspeed12

PopZeus said:


> Now $139. An immediate price hike?


That one pictured says $119 for the utws5 & the link says the ear buds are $149. Am I missing something here. The utws5 is $209 here in Australia.


----------



## PopZeus (May 13, 2022)

No doubt, I'm seeing a higher price than you are. Amazing.


----------



## FiiO

Nick24JJ said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply
> 
> 1. Okay, great to know, the call quality is excellent, as it has always been.
> 2. This has been fixed, I can now see the notification, saying: Already on the latest firmware
> ...


Dear friend,

I am using Xiaomi mobile phone as well. No sure whether the methods are same, for your reference: 
1. Hold the blank notificaiton, then click the 'allow' icon and restrict the notification from FiiO Control.





2. From system settings-app-FiiO control-notification-click the 'show notification' option to turn off the notification.













Yes, the LHDC is still beta. We will try to add it in later firmware.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

PopZeus said:


> Now $139. An immediate price hike?


Dear friend,

139.99USD should be correct price. Retail Prices of UTWS5 has been raised for some time: https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/586267.html
I am not sure when the picture showed 119 before, now the price I read in the link is 139.99USD.

Best regards


----------



## Nick24JJ (May 14, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> I am using Xiaomi mobile phone as well. No sure whether the methods are same, for your reference:
> 1. Hold the blank notificaiton, then click the 'allow' icon and restrict the notification from FiiO Control.
> ...


Thank you very much, @FiiO ! It worked!  

Guys, I have a question for you, please! 

My Raptgo Hook-X are in the sorting center in the UK and I am expecting them anytime, next week. I am planning to buy a second UTWS5 unit to dedicate it to my Hook-X.

1) Do you think that it will drive them OK? (note: I am using my current UTWS5 with one of my 7Hz Timeless all the time, and it works fantastic!)

Here are the Hook-X specifications:
Driver: 14.2mm Planar drive+Double-faced 9-layer PZT drive
Wear Type: In-ear
Sensitivity(1KHz): 105dB SPL/mW
Frequency range: 20Hz- 40KHz
Impedance(1KHz): 15Ω
Audio interface: 0.78mm - 2.5mm/3 5mm/4.4mm
Earphone cable length: 1.25m

2) My second UTWS5 will also be MMCX, so I need a pair of those MMCX to 0.78mm 2 Pin Adapters. The Hook-X connectors are recessed. Which connector is suitable/best? Any AliExpress link, please?

Thank you! 

EDIT: Will this fit, is it a good adapter? @Redcarmoose , please help


----------



## RouZah

Hello,

i have some questions for someone who uses the 64 Audio U12t with the UTWS5.


----------



## foxesd

AlexxxAA85 said:


> Yea like the previous commentator mentioned, they are great, as long as you are not going to do something hardcore that will make you sweat like crazy. The fit is very secure with the ear hooks, so even if an IEM slips out, they won't fall off your ear. What you have to worry about is too much sweat/moisture getting into the IEM connector and possibly corroding them for good.


Do you mean corroding the IEM or the UTWS5? I was informed by 64Audio in another thread that IEMs are able to survive wet conditions just fine but reading you say this is making me wary again.


----------



## AlexxxAA85

foxesd said:


> Do you mean corroding the IEM or the UTWS5? I was informed by 64Audio in another thread that IEMs are able to survive wet conditions just fine but reading you say this is making me wary again.


IEMs can definitely take a beating, and they can handle moderate moisture. Especially MMCX since it has a nice seal. I've used FH3 with the LC-bt2 for 18 months while working on the steel industry during wet days and hot days. They still work fine. My concern for you is mainly since the plan is to use them in the gym. If the place is well ventilated and you're doing moderate weightlifting you should be totally fine. But if you plan to do some hardcore cardio or something like CrossFit out in the open, then I'd simply recommend wiping down the earpieces after using them just to be safe and not let too much moisture get into the MMCX connections.


----------



## Nokduangrach

foxesd said:


> Any owners have any experience with sports/exercise using the UTWS5? I really want to get them for gym workouts but unsure of the security of the fit. Last thing I want is a pair of dumbbells squashing them in an unfortunate mishap.


In my case(Utws5+S12) , running with pace 6,7 it is fine. However, when I ran faster, utws5 always swung. So, I have to use btr3 with a short wire+S12 instead.


----------



## foxesd

Thank you all for the insight, have placed my order for it, looking forward to great music accompanying my future gym sessions!


----------



## drewbadour

Utws5 arrived today!

Going to try u12t with them tomorrow or the day after. But for now really enjoying them with the SA6!


----------



## base64

foxesd said:


> Could you share which mmcx-2pin adapter you're using? I'm worried the ones I'm looking at are too big and you have the exact combo I'm trying to achieve!


OEAudio MMCX to 0.78mm 2pin Adapter (Black)
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XKWJK6T/
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.4ae82e8d7TbxbN&id=601682499165


----------



## Lightspeed12

Got mine today installed the update that was available & I do have the left & right battery charge % issue but what bugs me the most is the environment mode it cuts in & out, then stays out. Anyone else have this problem ?


----------



## RouZah (May 16, 2022)

I want to use the UTWS5 with the 64 Audio U12t. Which version of the UTWS5 should i buy? The 2-pin or the MMCX + bent 2-pin adapter?
My hears are medium sized. I wonder if the MMCX UTWS5+ bent adapter would make it too long and the UTWS5 would be hanging low behind my ears..hehe.
I want a secure fit.


----------



## drewbadour

RouZah said:


> I want to use the UTWS5 with the 64 Audio U12t. Which version of the UTWS5 should i buy? The 2-pin or the MMCX + bent 2-pin adapter?
> My hears are medium sized. I wonder if the MMCX UTWS5+ bent adapter would make it too long and the UTWS5 would be hanging low behind my ears..hehe.
> I want a secure fit.


Mmcx with the oeaudio adapter for sure.


----------



## RouZah

drewbadour said:


> Mmcx with the oeaudio adapter for sure.


Thanks for your input. Any particular reason for your opinion?
Without the adapter the fit might be tighter. I don't need compatibility with mmcx IEMs.
Should i choose the adapter route then i would get the L shaped adapter.


----------



## Lightspeed12

RouZah said:


> Thanks for your input. Any particular reason for your opinion?
> Without the adapter the fit might be tighter. I don't need compatibility with mmcx IEMs.
> Should i choose the adapter route then i would get the L shaped adapter.


The good thing about the mmcx with adapter is that it allows the iem to swivel which can help for better alignment once the iem is in the ear. Also it helps when sitting in the case if you are using long ear tips.
I plan on getting the a12t at some stage & they have a recession for the 2 pin so I will run mmcx to 2 pin adapters.


----------



## RouZah

Lightspeed12 said:


> ..they have a recession for the 2 pin so I will run mmcx to 2 pin adapters.


They don't have a recession. The 2 pin UTWS5 would align perfectly.


----------



## FiiO

Lightspeed12 said:


> Got mine today installed the update that was available & I do have the left & right battery charge % issue but what bugs me the most is the environment mode it cuts in & out, then stays out. Anyone else have this problem ?


Dear friend, 

Triple-click the button on the right earhook could enable the Ambient Sound Mode. Did you click the button when the problem happen?

Best regards


----------



## Lightspeed12

RouZah said:


> They don't have a recession. The 2 pin UTWS5 would align perfectly.


The 64audio a12t ciem have a recess for the 2pin cable but the u12t universal doesn't.


----------



## Lightspeed12

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Triple-click the button on the right earhook could enable the Ambient Sound Mode. Did you click the button when the problem happen?
> 
> Best regards


On the double click pause my environment mode comes in intermittently. Haven't tried the triple click. Lol


----------



## Lightspeed12

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Triple-click the button on the right earhook could enable the Ambient Sound Mode. Did you click the button when the problem happen?
> 
> Best regards


OK I tried the triple click & environment mode works but the music keeps going. 🤔
My shure tw2 purses the music while environment mode is on which makes more sense can this be done on the utws5  ?


----------



## kenaiinaugust

I need some IEM’s to use while I’m at work and I’ve scoured this thread looking for some economic IEM’s to use with my UTWS5 but most comments are regarding pricey pieces.

Does anyone have any suggestions for some IEM’s up to $150ish that are tried and true with the UTWS5. I have the mcxx model. 
I’m looking for a brighter profile with a tight and pronounced but not overbearing low end. I’m mostly playing heavier music that’s pretty low tuned. 

My current IEM’s are way too warm and dark without EQ-ing. 

Thnx!!


----------



## logiatype

kenaiinaugust said:


> I need some IEM’s to use while I’m at work and I’ve scoured this thread looking for some economic IEM’s to use with my UTWS5 but most comments are regarding pricey pieces.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for some IEM’s up to $150ish that are tried and true with the UTWS5. I have the mcxx model.
> I’m looking for a brighter profile with a tight and pronounced but not overbearing low end. I’m mostly playing heavier music that’s pretty low tuned.
> ...


Would say TinHiFi T4 or (with adapters) Aria, Starfield, S12.


----------



## andjayik

Olina


----------



## drewbadour

kenaiinaugust said:


> I need some IEM’s to use while I’m at work and I’ve scoured this thread looking for some economic IEM’s to use with my UTWS5 but most comments are regarding pricey pieces.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for some IEM’s up to $150ish that are tried and true with the UTWS5. I have the mcxx model.
> I’m looking for a brighter profile with a tight and pronounced but not overbearing low end. I’m mostly playing heavier music that’s pretty low tuned.
> ...


S12 or Olina for sure.

S12 is regularly on sale for 130-140.
With Olina I'd highly recommend getting a Tanchjim Tanya to do the filter mod.


----------



## drewbadour

RouZah said:


> Thanks for your input. Any particular reason for your opinion?
> Without the adapter the fit might be tighter. I don't need compatibility with mmcx IEMs.
> Should i choose the adapter route then i would get the L shaped adapter.


U12T shape would make it so you'd have to bend the adapter arms to fit in the case. With MMCX and adapter, you can just rotate the IEM and they sit in the case perfectly.


----------



## Lightspeed12

How does the charging system work on these how do you know when the case is charged ?
I plug it into usb power with the correct rating plug & the centre light glows bright with a slight pulse then after a while the light goes out. Is this correct ? The reason I ask is on the fiio site I read the light will always stay on while powered by the usb but this isn't the case with mine. Other than that I have figured out everything else & are very happy with the utws5. Thanks fiio for a good product.


----------



## eswng679

Lightspeed12 said:


> How does the charging system work on these how do you know when the case is charged ?
> I plug it into usb power with the correct rating plug & the centre light glows bright with a slight pulse then after a while the light goes out. Is this correct ? The reason I ask is on the fiio site I read the light will always stay on while powered by the usb but this isn't the case with mine. Other than that I have figured out everything else & are very happy with the utws5. Thanks fiio for a good product.


I've only used wireless charging but if I recall correctly, it should pulse when it charges but then when its full the light stays on. I'll try it with the cable tonight and see if it changes.


----------



## Lightspeed12

eswng679 said:


> I've only used wireless charging but if I recall correctly, it should pulse when it charges but then when its full the light stays on. I'll try it with the cable tonight and see if it changes.


Ok thanks. Dum question but what do you use for wireless charging.


----------



## eswng679

Just a generic wireless charging pad from Amazon. It works for a lot of devices.


----------



## kenaiinaugust

logiatype said:


> Would say TinHiFi T4 or (with adapters) Aria, Starfield, S12.





drewbadour said:


> S12 or Olina for sure.
> 
> S12 is regularly on sale for 130-140.
> With Olina I'd highly recommend getting a Tanchjim Tanya to do the filter mod.





andjayik said:


> Olina




Thanks for the suggestions. With the exception of the olina’s; these were some IEM’s I was contemplating. I believe a couple are 2 pin only and I wasn’t sure how the adaptor was going to work out with fitment and I wasn’t seeing anything about tonal signature with the UTWS5 specifically. 

Regarding the Olina with the filter mod; the thread I found with some info is a glorified Tolkien novel. 
What’s the quick breakdown on the mod? 
What’s to gain and what’s being done? I read something about filters and multiple vents I think…

Again thank you!


----------



## Dixter (May 17, 2022)

anyone know what the game mode does...  UPDATE..  I found it on the website...  thanks

Turning on the Game Mode can significantly improve the low latency in the Bluetooth transmission process.



Tested by FiiO Labs, the aptX Adaptive can improve the latency by about 27% while the aptX can improve by about 41%.

**When connecting the UTWS5 to the Mi 10 in aptX Adaptive codec, the measured latency goes up to 165ms with the Game Mode off, while the latency goes down to 121ms with the Game Mode on.

**When connecting the UTWS5 to the Huawei P20 in aptX codec, the measured latency goes up to 255ms with the Game Mode off, while the latency goes down to 150ms with the Game Mode on.


----------



## pervysage

I noticed today when I put the charging case on charge via USB-C connection (with UTWS5's inside and already fully charged), my phone connected to the UTWS5 even though they should have been off.

Anyone else able to replicate that? Not the biggest deal ever but I figure it shouldn't be happening.


----------



## neonfire

I've had a similar thing happen.


----------



## mformoriarty

These are fun to listen to. Gotta love the freedom of 0 cables in the way.

@FiiO I would love if you awesome people designed a proper TWS adapter for just headphones. This obviously works but something a bit more powerful and more appropriate in terms of shape/geometry would do it perfectly.

I've had the UTWS5 for a few months now and I really feel its a big step up over the UTWS3 in  sound, battery life, even the way the contact pins connect. You can match these with the best IEM you've got without worrying about the sound quality. Love that you don't have a master and a slave adapter anymore, you can use just one adapter at a time if you want. Overall, great stuff. Totally forgot about the updates, been using them with the stock firmware (1.3 something I think) since day 1, so I haven't even tested LHDC. Just updated, will give them another go for a few days.


----------



## Choco

theres a new firmware available, showing up as 1.42 in my fiio app, anybody know whats the improvement for this?


----------



## Nick24JJ

Choco said:


> theres a new firmware available, showing up as 1.42 in my fiio app, anybody know whats the improvement for this?


Yes, it improves call quality.


----------



## Dixter

Choco said:


> theres a new firmware available, showing up as 1.42 in my fiio app, anybody know whats the improvement for this?


depends on what firmware you are on now....  here is the notes...   https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202203231057051219397&tid=125


----------



## Dixter

just in case anyone is interested ... I can confirm the UTWS5 drives the Timeless 7hz  quite well...  and they fit in the case perfectly....


----------



## FiiO

pervysage said:


> I noticed today when I put the charging case on charge via USB-C connection (with UTWS5's inside and already fully charged), my phone connected to the UTWS5 even though they should have been off.
> 
> Anyone else able to replicate that? Not the biggest deal ever but I figure it shouldn't be happening.


Dear friend,

Please check whether the charging box is out of power at that time? And please try to clean the charging pins to check again.

We apologize for any inconvenience in the meantime!

Best regards


----------



## Nick24JJ

@FiiO , or anyone else who would like to answer:

- How do we clean the charging pins on the earhooks and inside the case? What is your suggestion?

Thank you


----------



## foxesd (May 19, 2022)

Nick24JJ said:


> @FiiO , or anyone else who would like to answer:
> 
> - How do we clean the charging pins on the earhooks and inside the case? What is your suggestion?
> 
> Thank you


Assuming its the same technology as my razer viper ultimate, microfiber cloth is what i use, and isopropyl alcohol when needed.


----------



## Nick24JJ

foxesd said:


> Assuming its the same technology as my razer viper ultimate, microfiber cloth is what i use, and isopropyl alcohol when needed.


Thanks for your reply 

@FiiO , do you agree?


----------



## lycos

I just bought this utws5 for my mest mk2.

Does anyone know a carry case with hook for it to attach on belt? 
Its abit too big to fit into jean pocket


----------



## RouZah

lycos said:


> I just bought this utws5 for my mest mk2.
> 
> Does anyone know a carry case with hook for it to attach on belt?
> Its abit too big to fit into jean pocket


Hello,

i have a question. People say that the MEST MK2 scales a lot. How much does the sound of the MEST 2 suffer on the UTWS5 compared to your desktop DAC?


----------



## lycos

RouZah said:


> How much does the sound of the MEST 2 suffer on the UTWS5 compared to your desktop DAC?



If you care more on SQ, get desktop dac. Even bluetooth dongle Qudelix 5k sounds better.

Utws5 is for convenience. I hate to use 5k because iem cable entangles with my facemask


----------



## RouZah

drewbadour said:


> Utws5 arrived today!
> 
> Going to try u12t with them tomorrow or the day after. But for now really enjoying them with the SA6!


Do you notice a difference in sound quality when you drive the U12t with a desktop DAC and when you drive the U12t with the UTWS5?


----------



## Nick24JJ (May 20, 2022)

I've received my second UTWS5 today, 2-pin connector. It plays well with my RAPTGO HOOK-X + fits inside the case perfectly. I've observed, though, that the front case LEDs do not stay ON all the time, after full charge and while connected to a USB port. The LEDs pulse for maybe 10 - 20 seconds and then they stop. My other UTWS5 MMCX LEDs stay ON after fully charged, and connected to the USB. I've updated to firmware 1.42 and performed a couple of factory resets.

Anyone else observed something similar?

@FiiO , does this indicate a faulty - malfunctioning unit?


----------



## quicklytoo4

anyone compared these to the BTR5? if so are they reasonably close in terms of sound quality? might get a pair of these if they go on sale or wait for the next revision


----------



## foxesd

RouZah said:


> Do you notice a difference in sound quality when you drive the U12t with a desktop DAC and when you drive the U12t with the UTWS5?


There is definitely a difference, if I were to put a number on it, I would say there sound quality is like 80% with the UTWS5 vs wired.

This number has been consistent for both my Nio and my U12t. Haven't tried any others with the UTWS5 but I am perfectly happy with my current setup.


----------



## kenaiinaugust (May 20, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Please check whether the charging box is out of power at that time? And please try to clean the charging pins to check again.
> 
> ...


I had this exact problem. I’ll put them in the case and plug the case in and I’ll try to use my Bluetooth speaker and it’ll intermittently connect to my phone and interrupting my Bluetooth speaker. It got so bad I had to take them out of the case and manually turn them off.

My pins and contact points were clean at the time and I readjusted them in the case repeatedly.

*edit* case was not completely drained. Maybe 80-90%


----------



## amf.123

This week I purchased Fiio UTWS5 and a Fiio M11 Plus ESS. Both pretty new release products. The adapters use LHDC (in beta), and the player use LDAC. If there are no plans to implement LDAC on the adaptors, are there plans to introduce LHDC to the player? Or will I be resigned to use Apt X, an old codec on new tech?


----------



## Lightspeed12

Nick24JJ said:


> I've received my second UTWS5 today, 2-pin connector. It plays well with my RAPTGO HOOK-X + fits inside the case perfectly. I've observed, though, that the front case LEDs do not stay ON all the time, after full charge and while connected to a USB port. The LEDs pulse for maybe 10 - 20 seconds and then they stop. My other UTWS5 MMCX LEDs stay ON after fully charged, and connected to the USB. I've updated to firmware 1.42 and performed a couple of factory resets.
> 
> Anyone else observed something similar?
> 
> @FiiO , does this indicate a faulty - malfunctioning unit?


Yes my lights go off after a while, while connected to the usb cable also.
Have you tried connecting your second pair to the fiio app, does it come up as a second device & have its own separate settings or does it have to share the settings of your 1st one. ?


----------



## alsorkin

Lightspeed12 said:


> Yes my lights go off after a while, while connected to the usb cable also.
> Have you tried connecting your second pair to the fiio app, does it come up as a second device & have its own separate settings or does it have to share the settings of your 1st one. ?


Mine does the same also...


----------



## musikgenuss (May 21, 2022)

I'm using my UTWS5 with an AptX Adaptive USB bluetooth dongle which supports Snapdragon Sound (up to 24-bit 96kHz) via the Qualcomm QCC3056 Bluetooth audio chip.

I ordered the one in the link below on aliexpress. It arrived today and sounds amazing.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002342830048.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.6bfc1802h9BuSK


----------



## Nick24JJ

Lightspeed12 said:


> Yes my lights go off after a while, while connected to the usb cable also.
> Have you tried connecting your second pair to the fiio app, does it come up as a second device & have its own separate settings or does it have to share the settings of your 1st one. ?


Yes, of course I've added my second UTWS5 2-pin to the FiiO Control app, it cannot be set up otherwise. I've added it and updated to the latest firmware. I've also renamed it to UTWS5 2 pin, to be able to distinguish it from my MMCX pair. 

According to the manual or even the Guide inside the Control app, the LEDs should stay permanently ON after a full charge, while connected to USB. I'm not sure for how long but they should. My MMCX unit does it like that. With my 2 pin unit I cannot know when it's fully charged. I need to unplug it and plug it back in to USB, to see if it's fully charged.

I don't mind this but I need to know if it indicates a malfunctioning unit.

@FiiO , please advise


----------



## Lightspeed12

Nick24JJ said:


> Yes, of course I've added my second UTWS5 2-pin to the FiiO Control app, it cannot be set up otherwise. I've added it and updated to the latest firmware. I've also renamed it to UTWS5 2 pin, to be able to distinguish it from my MMCX pair.
> 
> According to the manual or even the Guide inside the Control app, the LEDs should stay permanently ON after a full charge, while connected to USB. I'm not sure for how long but they should. My MMCX unit does it like that. With my 2 pin unit I cannot know when it's fully charged. I need to unplug it and plug it back in to USB, to see if it's fully charged.
> 
> ...


Yes let's hope fiio chimes in with an answer.
I can put my utws5 back in the case after using them & put the usb power on & it doesn't take long until the lights go out, I'm sure the hooks wouldn't have charged in that short time. On the fiio site it states that the lights are always on while powered by the usb.


----------



## alsorkin (May 21, 2022)

musikgenuss said:


> I'm using my UTWS5 with an AptX Adaptive USB bluetooth dongle which supports Snapdragon Sound (up to 24-bit 96kHz) via the Qualcomm QCC3056 Bluetooth audio chip.
> 
> I ordered the one in the link below on aliexpress. It arrived today and sounds amazing.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002342830048.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.6bfc1802h9BuSK


According to the link info it is not Snapdragon Sound certified. Just Aptx adaptive is not sufficient to indicate the Snapdragon Sound capability. The UTWS5 is Snapdragon Sound certified and I am using it with a Motorola Edge 2021 smartphone source that is also Snapdragon Sound certified.


----------



## musikgenuss

alsorkin said:


> According to the link info it is not Snapdragon Sound certified. Just Aptx adaptive is not sufficient to indicate the Snapdragon Sound capability. The UTWS5 is Snapdragon Sound certified and I am using it with a Motorola Edge 2021 smartphone source that is also Snapdragon Sound certified.



According to the Qualcomm website, the QCC3056 chip is Snapdragon Sound certified. That's why I specifically mentioned the chip.

https://www.qualcomm.com/products/application/audio/qcc30xx-series/qcc3056


----------



## alsorkin

musikgenuss said:


> According to the Qualcomm website, the QCC3056 chip is Snapdragon Sound certified. That's why I specifically mentioned the chip.
> 
> https://www.qualcomm.com/products/application/audio/qcc30xx-series/qcc3056


This is my understanding: The OEM implimentation of the chip is how Snapdragon Sound certification of a device using the chip is defined. Thus, if the OEM doesn't enable the Snapdragon Sound capability in the end device.....no Snapdragon Sound.


----------



## alsorkin (May 21, 2022)

Having a real "Fiio-fest" today on a dog walk: M11 Plus LTD, UTWS5 with FH9 iem. Delightful experience playing from downloaded Tidal Master tracks on the M11.


----------



## musikgenuss (May 21, 2022)

alsorkin said:


> This is my understanding: The OEM implimentation of the chip is how Snapdragon Sound certification of a device using the chip is defined. Thus, if the OEM doesn't enable the Snapdragon Sound capability in the end device.....no Snapdragon Sound.


My understanding is that Snapdragon Sound isn't a technology that's being "enabled by the OEM". My research reveals that "Qualcomm Snapdragon Sound is an optimized chain of audio technologies and software that is designed to deliver high-resolution music, crystal-clear voice calls, and lag-free gaming with superior connectivity and extended battery life."

Therefore, while the Bluetooth dongle might not be officially certified, the soundchip certainly is and will be capable to provide the same audio quality. (Snapdragon Sound can deliver up to 24-bit 96kHz lossless Bluetooth audio and super wideband 32kHz voice quality without any wires.)

TLDR: Snapdragon Sound is marketing but if you're looking for 24bit/96kHz audio, this dongle will be great.

Source

EDIT:
It seems on Windows 11 it delivers 16bit/96kHz audio. Pic.


----------



## foxesd

alsorkin said:


> This is my understanding: The OEM implimentation of the chip is how Snapdragon Sound certification of a device using the chip is defined. Thus, if the OEM doesn't enable the Snapdragon Sound capability in the end device.....no Snapdragon Sound.


Interesting... I was originally going to wait for the Google Pixel 7 but apparently there are some phones that have this Snapdragon Sound certification that you mentioned. 

Gonna be a tough decision deciding what my next long term pairing for my UTWS5 will be


----------



## alsorkin

foxesd said:


> Interesting... I was originally going to wait for the Google Pixel 7 but apparently there are some phones that have this Snapdragon Sound certification that you mentioned.
> 
> Gonna be a tough decision deciding what my next long term pairing for my UTWS5 will be


The Moto Edge 2021 is going for about $450 or $360 used so I use it as music player source for Snapdragon Sound pairing not as a phone.


----------



## CrocodileDundee (May 21, 2022)

Hiby RS6 DAP in aptx-HD definitely sounds much better than out of the computer and iPhone. definitely worth getting a player that can cover the newer codecs.

Edit to add a bit more context:

UTWS5 is definitely a future proof device ready for the next couple years or so. (What UTWS1 was not, it was born with many problems).

I use my UTWS5 mostly in this configuration: RS6 + UTWS5 + 64a Duo. this is a great combination that challenges the cabled Duo for non analytical listening.


----------



## alsorkin

musikgenuss said:


> My understanding is that Snapdragon Sound isn't a technology that's being "enabled by the OEM". My research reveals that "Qualcomm Snapdragon Sound is an optimized chain of audio technologies and software that is designed to deliver high-resolution music, crystal-clear voice calls, and lag-free gaming with superior connectivity and extended battery life."
> 
> Therefore, while the Bluetooth dongle might not be officially certified, the soundchip certainly is and will be capable to provide the same audio quality. (Snapdragon Sound can deliver up to 24-bit 96kHz lossless Bluetooth audio and super wideband 32kHz voice quality without any wires.)
> 
> ...


Further research indicates that only the QCC3071 chip is capable of lossless Snapdragon Sound performance:


----------



## C_Lindbergh

alsorkin said:


> Further research indicates that only the QCC3071 chip is capable of lossless Snapdragon Sound performance:



I hope we just don't have to wait years for a USB adapter solution like we did for the standard Aptx Adaptive...


----------



## musikgenuss

alsorkin said:


> Further research indicates that only the QCC3071 chip is capable of lossless Snapdragon Sound performance:
> 
> ...



"aptX Lossless:
The UTWS5 supports Qualcomm Snapdragon sound suite of technologies. It is quite excellent at present. Since the aptX Lossless has just been released, and has not yet been widely applied, there is no chip support it. So the UTWS5 does not support it temporarily. If Qualcomm can support aptX Lossless on the QCC5141 platform stably in the future, we will also consider following up."

Source

Yes, but it seems the UTWS5 do not support aptX Lossless at the moment.


----------



## Gatfiddy

Yesterday when I opened the charging station, I noticed a strange smell. It was just charging both units and the charging station's battery became empty without charging the units completely. I didn't notice it until the next day. The smell was clearly coming from inside the charging station, I would say from the left side. As an amateur electrician, I would say it smelled more like battery instead of burnt electronics. It was definitely noticeable.
There is absolutely no damage visible and the smell has since disappeared.

Should I be worried? Can I check if everything is ok? Thanks.


----------



## FiiO

Dear friends,

I am not sure which indicators make you confused. But you could read this FAQ for help:

【Indicator light of the left and right ear hooks】
1. Left and right ear hooks are charging: White light pulses for about 15s before going off. (The indicator light will stay ON if the charging case is connecting to a USB. )
2. Left and right ear hooks are fully charged: White light goes out.
【Indicator light of the charging case】
1. Remaining power indication (indicates when opening the case every time.)
21%~100%: White light constantly on for 5s；
20%~0%: Red light constantly on for 5s.
2. Charging case status indication:
Charging: White light pulses;
Fully charged: White light constantly on.
3. Ear hooks (in the case) status indication:
Pairing: Red&white light flash alternately.

Best regards


----------



## Lightspeed12

FiiO said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am not sure which indicators make you confused. But you could read this FAQ for help:
> 
> ...


None of my white lights stay on, on the case while plugged into the power supply with the usb cable.
They are on for a short while but thats it.


----------



## musikgenuss

My pair seems to function like this:

Without power supply:
-The middle white light turns on when I open the lid, turns off after around 15 seconds, stays off when I close it.
-When I put the earhooks in, the left and right lights pulsate, then go dark after around 15 seconds.

With power supply:
-The middle light turns on when I open the lid, turns off after around 15 seconds, starts to pulsate when I close the lid and keeps pulsating. 
-When I put the earhooks in, the left and right lights are pulsating and keep pulsating (all three lights are pulsating).


----------



## Lightspeed12

musikgenuss said:


> My pair seems to function like this:
> 
> Without power supply:
> -The middle white light turns on when I open the lid, turns off after around 15 seconds, stays off when I close it.
> ...


Mine does the same as yours, but the light shouldn't go off while on usb power according to the fiio site. That's what I want an answer for.


----------



## musikgenuss (May 23, 2022)

Lightspeed12 said:


> Mine does the same as yours, but the light shouldn't go off while on usb power according to the fiio site. That's what I want an answer for.


Not sure if the fiio site says something else but I think the post above is worded a bit confusingly.

As far as I understand it, it says:

1. The left and right indicator lights are always on when connected to USB.
2. The remaining power indicator which indicates the charging status when opening the case is either white or red for 5 seconds (regardless of USB or not).
3. The charging case charging indicator (I assume it only charges the case when it is closed), pulsates or is always on.

EDIT:
I found the official version of the above post:
https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/568400.html


----------



## Nick24JJ (May 23, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am not sure which indicators make you confused. But you could read this FAQ for help:
> 
> ...


@FiiO , this what we are saying: The indicator light does not stay ON when connected to a USB port. In my case, this is happening with my new UTWS5 2 pin unit which I bought a few days ago. I also have another MMCX UTWS5, and the indicator light + the earhook lights do stay ON, permanently ON, when connected to USB and after been fully charged.

So, I am asking you: does this indicate a faulty/malfunctioning unit?

One other thing I've observed on my new 2-pin UTWS5 is that it stops playing for a few seconds, and then starts again. My phone is next to me. There is no Bluetooth connectivity issue and the song keeps playing on the player. But it stops for a few seconds and then starts again. *That is the most important issue for me!*

So, again, is my device faulty?
I've bought it from one of your official UK distributors, and I have emailed them, already, this morning.


----------



## Lightspeed12

musikgenuss said:


> Not sure if the fiio site says something else but I think the post above is worded a bit confusingly.
> 
> As far as I understand it, it says:
> 
> ...


My problem is the two indicator lights left & right don't stay on permanently while plugged into the power via usb port.
The attachment you posted which is on the fiio site states they should be on permanently while on usb charge & never go off.


----------



## musikgenuss (May 23, 2022)

Lightspeed12 said:


> My problem is the two indicator lights left & right don't stay on permanently while plugged into the power via usb port.
> The attachment you posted which is on the fiio site states they should be on permanently while on usb charge & never go off.



When I put my earhooks into the charging case without power, the left & right pulsate and then go dark.

When I put my earhooks into the charging case on USB, all three lights pulsate and keep doing so until fully charged.


I haven't charged the case fully so I cannot confirm yet that all three lights stay on while on USB.

EDIT: It seems my earhooks are fully charged so now the left and right are permanently on and only the middle light pulsates.

EDIT2: Can confirm that all three lights are *OFF* once charging of the case has completed.


----------



## Nick24JJ

For your information, and for what it's worth, my unit of the UTWS5 2-pin is already packed and awaiting to be picked up for return. The official UK distributor, at least one of them, admitted my unit is faulty and accepted a replacement, as per my request, after describing to them the symptoms:

1) All 3 lights go OFF after the unit is fully charged, while still connected on USB - contrary to FiiO's specifications
2) Music stops playing for a few seconds, without Bluetooth connectivity loss or anything else happening

For me, the second is [by far] the most important - it happened 2 - 3 times, already, since I've received this item, few days ago. I cannot trust it anymore so I'm replacing it.

I sincerely hope that the next one will be fully functionable. With FiiO, unfortunately, you can never know!...


----------



## musikgenuss

Nick24JJ said:


> For your information, and for what it's worth, my unit of the UTWS5 2-pin is already packed and awaiting to be picked up for return. The official UK distributor, at least one of them, admitted my unit is faulty and accepted a replacement, as per my request, after describing to them the symptoms:
> 
> 1) All 3 lights go OFF after the unit is fully charged, while still connected on USB - contrary to FiiO's specifications
> 2) Music stops playing for a few seconds, without Bluetooth connectivity loss or anything else happening
> ...



I don't have connectivity issues so I won't return them. Good luck!


----------



## Nick24JJ

musikgenuss said:


> I don't have connectivity issues so I won't return them. Good luck!


Thank you! 

And, I understand you. If I wouldn't have those unexpected playback pauses, I'd keep them, as well. But for me, it is easy. I've purchased my unit from the UK for £99.99, from the official distributor, and had them at my house in 3 days. Now, I return them back in one and a half days, counting from tomorrow. And my next pair will be at my house in another 3 days. All that, while the 2-pin UTWS5 is out of stock in China, and they are awaiting for a new shipment at an increased price. Under different circumstances, I might would have kept them, as well.


----------



## pervysage

Hmmm....?

When charging case is plugged in, a solid white light indicates the case is fully charged?

Because that doesn't sound right.

My experience has always been that the light pulsates when plugged in to indicate charging, and then when fully charged all the lights just turn off. So if I leave the case on charge overnight, in the morning all the lights will have turned off even if it's still plugged in.

I've never had issues with battery life or connectivity or anything like that with either the earhooks or case... only thing I've had is my phone randomly connecting to the UTWS5 when unplugging/plugging in the charging case.

Sounds like Fiio themselves aren't sure how their own battery indicators work


----------



## Nick24JJ

I've never left my UTWS5 connected overnight, so I cannot comment on that. But, a couple of times, I've left it connected for like an extra hour or two, due to obligations, and all 3 lights were ON. As per FiiO's specs. Never had any disconnections, never had any reconnection attempts with case closed, always walking upstairs/downstairs in my house with my phone left one floor away from me, listening to LHDC without any issue - besides a specific spot in the bathroom. My MMCX unit + 7Hz Timeless. Hoping the same for my new 2-pin + RAPTGO HOOK-X. 

I genuinely cannot understand how no other company has not considered to develop a similar product.


----------



## Lightspeed12

Nick24JJ said:


> I've never left my UTWS5 connected overnight, so I cannot comment on that. But, a couple of times, I've left it connected for like an extra hour or two, due to obligations, and all 3 lights were ON. As per FiiO's specs. Never had any disconnections, never had any reconnection attempts with case closed, always walking upstairs/downstairs in my house with my phone left one floor away from me, listening to LHDC without any issue - besides a specific spot in the bathroom. My MMCX unit + 7Hz Timeless. Hoping the same for my new 2-pin + RAPTGO HOOK-X.
> 
> I genuinely cannot understand how no other company has not considered to develop a similar product.


I don't have the dropping in & out problem just the case light problem.
My case lights go out after about a 1 to 2 minutes while on usb power & according to the fiio site they should never go off while under usb power. Otherwise everything else seems fine. Hope you get you replacement soon.


----------



## JQuB3

Just noticed that a new firmware update for UTWS-5 is available (v1.42), but am not able to find any release notes for this update. @FiiO, kindly share release notes to help me understand what's new in this update. 🙂

TIA.


----------



## Nick24JJ

JQuB3 said:


> Just noticed that a new firmware update for UTWS-5 is available (v1.42), but am not able to find any release notes for this update. @FiiO, kindly share release notes to help me understand what's new in this update. 🙂
> 
> TIA.


It improves call quality.


----------



## Lightspeed12

JQuB3 said:


> Just noticed that a new firmware update for UTWS-5 is available (v1.42), but am not able to find any release notes for this update. @FiiO, kindly share release notes to help me understand what's new in this update. 🙂
> 
> TIA.


I have had that update for about 2 weeks now


----------



## Nick24JJ

I don't think that the FiiO Control App notifies for a new firmware version. You have to check for firmware updates to see if there's something new. Actually, in the previous firmware, checking for updates would download and install the same version all over again, even if you had the latest firmware. Now this has been fixed. Wish they would pay more attention to the app.


----------



## Lightspeed12

Nick24JJ said:


> I don't think that the FiiO Control App notifies for a new firmware version. You have to check for firmware updates to see if there's something new. Actually, in the previous firmware, checking for updates would download and install the same version all over again, even if you had the latest firmware. Now this has been fixed. Wish they would pay more attention to the app.


I downloaded the new firmware when I was connecting my utws5 to the app for the first time it was brand new & didn't come with the v1.42.


----------



## FiiO

Nick24JJ said:


> For your information, and for what it's worth, my unit of the UTWS5 2-pin is already packed and awaiting to be picked up for return. The official UK distributor, at least one of them, admitted my unit is faulty and accepted a replacement, as per my request, after describing to them the symptoms:
> 
> 1) All 3 lights go OFF after the unit is fully charged, while still connected on USB - contrary to FiiO's specifications
> 2) Music stops playing for a few seconds, without Bluetooth connectivity loss or anything else happening
> ...


Dear friend,

1. Sorry for making you confused. We confirmed with the engineer again and found that in later batch, the indicator light will turn off when the UTWS5 is fully charged. 
2. You could try to clear the pairing and connect again. But if you are worried still, you could try to contact the seller for help.

We apologize for any inconvenience in the meantime!

Best regards


----------



## Nick24JJ

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> 1. Sorry for making you confused. We confirmed with the engineer again and found that in later batch, the indicator light will turn off when the UTWS5 is fully charged.
> 2. You could try to clear the pairing and connect again. But if you are worried still, you could try to contact the seller for help.
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I have already returned my unit - due to the playback pausing, mostly - and I am expecting my replacement by May, 31

I have one question, please ask your engineer(s). Is it possible to show the codec and the bitrate inside the FiiO Control app? Is it possible to implement this feature, please?

Thank you


----------



## Lightspeed12

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> 1. Sorry for making you confused. We confirmed with the engineer again and found that in later batch, the indicator light will turn off when the UTWS5 is fully charged.
> 2. You could try to clear the pairing and connect again. But if you are worried still, you could try to contact the seller for help.
> ...


Well why haven't you written that on your fiio website ?
There has been a few of us on hear talking about our problems with no answers.


----------



## viffer (May 26, 2022)

@FiiO
why is it that the UTWS 5 and the M17 (both flagship products) have no compatible top tier codec?
The UTWS5 boast Aptx-adaptive and LHDC, while the M17 has LDAC and Aptx-HD. They both boast top quality sound and yet, when paired together, they can only connect with the now ancient, Aptx.
I am trying to understand how such an obvious mismatch went pass your engineering department.
I woul also like to know what Fiio is doing to correct this, so that we can enjoy compatible top tier codecs for a real true wireless experience when the M17 and UTWS5 are paired together.


----------



## musikgenuss

viffer said:


> @FiiO
> why is it that the UTWS 5 and the M17 (both flagship products) have no compatible top tier codec?
> The UTWS5 boast Aptx-adaptive and LHDC, while the M17 has LDAC and Aptx-HD. They both boast top quality sound and yet, when paired together, they can only connect with the now ancient, Aptx.
> I am trying to understand how such an obvious mismatch went pass your engineering department.
> I woul also like to know what Fiio is doing to correct this, so that we can enjoy compatible top tier codecs for a real true wireless experience when the M17 and UTWS5 are paired together.



I don't own the M17 but it appears from the product specs that it supports AptX Adaptive. 

https://www.fiio.com/m17


----------



## viffer (May 26, 2022)

musikgenuss said:


> I don't own the M17 but it appears from the product specs that it supports AptX Adaptive.
> 
> https://www.fiio.com/m17


Nope, it supports LDAC and Aptx-HD but, not Adaptive. Or at least, it can not be selected in wireless audio settings because the option is simply not there.


----------



## musikgenuss

viffer said:


> Nope, it supports LDAC and Aptx-HD but, not Adaptive. Or at least, it can not be selected in wireless audio settings because the option is simply not there.



Not sure about the menu but it seems the light blinks green when aptx-adaptive is used.


----------



## viffer (May 26, 2022)

musikgenuss said:


> Not sure about the menu but it seems the light blinks green when aptx-adaptive is used.


Purple here so, as I suspected, it's just aptX. Massively disappointed and surprised that FiiO put two flagship product out that, when paired together, have no wireless HD audio compatibility.
it will be interesting for @FiiO to elaborate as to why the M17 Bluetooth receiver supports SBC/AAC/aptX/aptX Low Latency/aptX HD/aptX Adaptive/LDAC but the transmitter only supports SBC/AAC/aptX/aptX HD/LDAC.


----------



## FiiO

Lightspeed12 said:


> Well why haven't you written that on your fiio website ?
> There has been a few of us on hear talking about our problems with no answers.


Dear friend,

We have fixed the FAQ in our website.
We apologize for any inconvenience in the meantime!

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

viffer said:


> Purple here so, as I suspected, it's just aptX. Massively disappointed and surprised that FiiO put two flagship product out that, when paired together, have no wireless HD audio compatibility.
> it will be interesting for @FiiO to elaborate as to why the M17 Bluetooth receiver supports SBC/AAC/aptX/aptX Low Latency/aptX HD/aptX Adaptive/LDAC but the transmitter only supports SBC/AAC/aptX/aptX HD/LDAC.


Dear friend, 

We could not add the AptX adaptive for the M17 Bluetooth transmitter mode and Qualcomm has confrimed AptX adaptive would not be added for Snapdragon 660. So unless Qualcomm could add the support or we could not get it work.

Best regards


----------



## rebelstar

Looks like after latest firmware update my UTWS5 are loosing energy very fast.
Current issues:
1. UTWSs are connected to PC, music is not playing, they just connected as second audio device, using them occasionally when I want to play some games. Connected this morning and they drained 85% charge to 0% till evening (used them once for 1 hour maybe)
2. Still a lot of issues with charging. I put both hooks into charging case, both left and right leds are breathing for a 5 seconds and both goes off. After they "charged" I see that left is 0% and right 85% or vice versa, left is 85% and right 0%. This is constant problem and makes me very nervous. Yes, I did clean both hooks constantly so contacts are clean.


----------



## AlexCBSN

Oneplus solved the adaptive aptx issue with their latest update though still no lhdc support for the utws5 

New fw runs smooth, I'm thoroughly enjoying my utws5 now. Great job guys


----------



## akarise

Does anyone know if the Amazon seller Natural Green Products is selling these legitimately? It's the same Amazon page that FiiO was selling from but it doesn't seem to be available from FiiO anymore: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09JB8QBD5


----------



## andjayik

says currently unavailable


----------



## FiiO

rebelstar said:


> Looks like after latest firmware update my UTWS5 are loosing energy very fast.
> Current issues:
> 1. UTWSs are connected to PC, music is not playing, they just connected as second audio device, using them occasionally when I want to play some games. Connected this morning and they drained 85% charge to 0% till evening (used them once for 1 hour maybe)
> 2. Still a lot of issues with charging. I put both hooks into charging case, both left and right leds are breathing for a 5 seconds and both goes off. After they "charged" I see that left is 0% and right 85% or vice versa, left is 85% and right 0%. This is constant problem and makes me very nervous. Yes, I did clean both hooks constantly so contacts are clean.


Dear rebelstar,

If the issue only happen in FW1.4.2, would you mind trying the older firmware to see whether the issue remain? And you could try to fully charge the charging case via another charger and cable to check again.
If the issue still remains, please contact support@fiio.com or your seller with the receipt attached. 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

akarise said:


> Does anyone know if the Amazon seller Natural Green Products is selling these legitimately? It's the same Amazon page that FiiO was selling from but it doesn't seem to be available from FiiO anymore: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09JB8QBD5


Dear akarise,

This seller is our authorized seller. So you could buy the UTWS5 from them as well.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

AlexCBSN said:


> Oneplus solved the adaptive aptx issue with their latest update though still no lhdc support for the utws5
> 
> New fw runs smooth, I'm thoroughly enjoying my utws5 now. Great job guys


Dear AlexCBSN,

Thanks for sharing this information! 

Best regards


----------



## amf.123

dmphile said:


> It happens randomly where my IEMS connected to UTWS5 will make a really sharp and loud crackling pop kind of sound. It's really hard to replicate and even harder to describe but only happens on the UTWS5. I thought maybe it's static interference or the MMCX connection giving some other issues. The only time it happens is when I'm lying in bed with my head on my pillow sitting somewhat at a 45 degree angle.
> 
> Sorry, can you also clarify what a station letter is? You mean an email?


Mine started to do this after about a week.  Then the sound started failing altogether, I've found it to be a failure of the MMCX connector.  I'm having to send them back.


----------



## dmphile

amf.123 said:


> Mine started to do this after about a week.  Then the sound started failing altogether, I've found it to be a failure of the MMCX connector.  I'm having to send them back.


Sorry to hear that. This issue has subsided a bit but I also worry that the MMCX connector may give out anytime now. Hopefully that's not the case!


----------



## pervysage

amf.123 said:


> Mine started to do this after about a week.  Then the sound started failing altogether, I've found it to be a failure of the MMCX connector.  I'm having to send them back.



That's a tad worrisome. Are you one to often be swapping IEM's on and off the ear hooks? Personally I haven't removed my Vega's from the earhooks since day one when I put them on, lol.


----------



## Nokduangrach (May 31, 2022)

@FiiO  Dear Fiio,
I updated the new firmware 1.42. and then update iOS 15.5 for my iphone11. I 've found the probIem that I can not use UTWS5 for communication through the mobile at all.  I can only  listen to music from the APPs such as from Spotify , YouTube , safari etc. but I can not make a call both from mobile signal service or through the applications(FaceTime, MESSENGER,LINE etc.) because UTWS5 did not convey the voice to me. The another end can hear my voice, but I can not hear anything. UTWS5 keeps amazing silent!  I use UTWS5  as a communication tool for work and to connect the people, not only listen to the music ALONE. So, please help me the fix the bug of the firmware as soon as possible, or if you know how I can solve this problem please tell me the solution.  Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Lightspeed12

pervysage said:


> That's a tad worrisome. Are you one to often be swapping IEM's on and off the ear hooks? Personally I haven't removed my Vega's from the earhooks since day one when I put them on, lol.


I have dedicated my sony ier-m9 to the utws5 & don't want to go switching them back & fourth so looks like will have to buy another ier-m9 for just cable use. Lol


----------



## RouZah

Is it true that the utws5 has a "warm" sound? Does that mean that the trebles are muffled a bit?


----------



## LCMusicLover

RouZah said:


> Is it true that the utws5 has a "warm" sound? Does that mean that the trebles are muffled a bit?


I would not say _muffled_ ... at all.  Perhaps slightly warm, but barely noticeable to my ears.

I'm mostly using M15 ==> UTWS5 ==> iBasso IT07 (occasionally swapping to og CA Vegas or my other iBasso IEMs).

iBasso 'house sound' is somewhat V-Shaped, although the 07s have the least deep V compared to IT03 which are very V-shaped and IT04 which are _fairly_ V-shaped.

The IT03's deep V produces powerful bass, very good sub-bass extension, and fairly bright/prominent highs. And I don't notice much reduction in highs from UTSW5 ==> IT03, which is the pairing I'd expect to notice it the most.  I mean it's there, but just barely.

I should point out that I prefer the sound of the M15 which has similar tonality, so take my impressions with some sodium chloride 

And all _To My Ears_ of course.


----------



## amf.123 (Jun 3, 2022)

pervysage said:


> That's a tad worrisome. Are you one to often be swapping IEM's on and off the ear hooks? Personally I haven't removed my Vega's from the earhooks since day one when I put them on, lol.


I only had the fiio adapters for a week. They had one pair of SE846 attached once. For a couple of days they worked fine. I first started noticing a loud pop/crackle noise coming out of the right one. So loud it was painful. After that the sound started cutting out altogether. If I pushed the hook at the connector with my finger it would come back on. If I moved my finger it would go off. I swopped the right earbud onto the left hook and it worked fine. They’ve gone back to the seller for replacement.


----------



## Aevum

Spanish retailer Zococity has it for 116 euros this weekend due to a vat discount promotion, if you´re in the EU and were sitting on the fence.


----------



## RouZah

I want to use the UTWS5 MMCX with the 64 Audio U12t.

Which adapter should i get? The L-shaped (bent) or the straight adapter?

PS: If i get the UTWS5 2-Pin, then i can't close lid of the UTWS5 box?


----------



## foxesd

RouZah said:


> I want to use the UTWS5 MMCX with the 64 Audio U12t.
> 
> Which adapter should i get? The L-shaped (bent) or the straight adapter?
> 
> PS: If i get the UTWS5 2-Pin, then i can't close lid of the UTWS5 box?


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XKWJK6...1f2c4949&btn_ref=srctok-c6b404831f2c4949&th=1

I use this one with my UTWS5 and it allows the box to be closed perfectly


----------



## anli (Jun 4, 2022)

@FiiO , would you, please, clarify the situation? The thing is, I'm among those UTWS5 users having IEM+tip combination preventing to close case lid completely. On the other hand, I don't bother as far as the case is just on the table. So, the question: will not-completely closed lid affect charging or any other logic? Or, in other words, is there some switch controlling complete lid closing?


----------



## Lobaba (Jun 6, 2022)

@FiiO  My left side stopped charging, what can I do?

Have tried cleaning the pins contacts with IPA but no dice


----------



## FiiO

amf.123 said:


> I only had the fiio adapters for a week. They had one pair of SE846 attached once. For a couple of days they worked fine. I first started noticing a loud pop/crackle noise coming out of the right one. So loud it was painful. After that the sound started cutting out altogether. If I pushed the hook at the connector with my finger it would come back on. If I moved my finger it would go off. I swopped the right earbud onto the left hook and it worked fine. They’ve gone back to the seller for replacement.


Dear amf.123,

Sorry about that. Hope the issue would not happen again for you.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

anli said:


> @FiiO , would you, please, clarify the situation? The thing is, I'm among those UTWS5 users having IEM+tip combination preventing to close case lid completely. On the other hand, I don't bother as far as the case is just on the table. So, the question: will not-completely closed lid affect charging or any other logic? Or, in other words, is there some switch controlling complete lid closing?


Dear anli,

Not closing the case could not charge the ear plugs. But you could put a magnet in the button of the charging case in order to get the charging work in this case.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Lobaba said:


> @FiiO  My left side stopped charging, what can I do?
> 
> Have tried cleaning the pins contacts with IPA but no dice


Dear Lobaba, 

Sorry about that. You could try to clear the pairing to check again. If the issue remains, please try to contact the seller or support@fiio.com with the receipt attached.

Best regards


----------



## Lobaba

FiiO said:


> Dear Lobaba,
> 
> Sorry about that. You could try to clear the pairing to check again. If the issue remains, please try to contact the seller or support@fiio.com with the receipt attached.
> 
> Best regards


When I put both into casing, left charging
 indicator did not light up after case closed. Clearing of pairing did not help either


----------



## Lightspeed12

Can you buy or will you be able to buy a replacement case for these in the future just incase it fails or breaks.


----------



## anli

FiiO said:


> Dear anli,
> 
> Not closing the case could not charge the ear plugs. But you could put a magnet in the button of the charging case in order to get the charging work in this case.
> 
> Best regards


Well, I have not said about "not closing". My comment is about "not-completely closed". That is a lid is almost closed, but there is still a small gap (say about 4-5 mm) between the lid edge and the case.

In fact my experiments resulted in conclusion such small gap doesn't prevent hooks charging.


----------



## kenaiinaugust

logiatype said:


> Would say TinHiFi T4 or (with adapters) Aria, Starfield, S12.





drewbadour said:


> S12 or Olina for sure.
> 
> S12 is regularly on sale for 130-140.
> With Olina I'd highly recommend getting a Tanchjim Tanya to do the filter mod.


I hesitantly ended up pulling the trigger on the S12’s and some adaptors. 

Goddamn! Those are amazing for the price range. 
Thank you guys for helping me out, now I’m getting my moneys worth out of the UTWS5’s!


----------



## Aevum

the UTWS 5 did not disappoint (or it did...) plugged my Blessing 2, paired at APTX HD, played for 10 seconds and then electrical noise. 

already started return process.


----------



## musikgenuss

Aevum said:


> the UTWS 5 did not disappoint (or it did...) plugged my Blessing 2, paired at APTX HD, played for 10 seconds and then electrical noise.
> 
> already started return process.



Not sure you know but the UTWS5 don't support AptX HD.


----------



## Aevum

sorry, ATPX Adaptive.


----------



## LCMusicLover

Aevum said:


> the UTWS 5 did not disappoint (or it did...) plugged my Blessing 2, paired at APTX HD, played for 10 seconds and then electrical noise.
> 
> already started return process.


Sorry to hear that.  Did you try using the FiiO control app?  You can adjust some things there, and also update firmware.  Might help?


----------



## Infoseeker

Made a quick review of the utws5:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-utws5.25657/review/28642/

Overall, exceeded expectations for me. And sounds nice subjectively. Not dry sounding at all despite being a Bluetooth solution and just aptx codecs.


----------



## Aevum

LCMusicLover said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Did you try using the FiiO control app?  You can adjust some things there, and also update firmware.  Might help?


Found the issue, the earhooks are fine. 

Its the phone, many Snapdragon based BBK (Oneplus, Realme, Vivo, Oppo, IQOO) phones had their APTX Adaptive broken after the Android 12 update due to a bad bluetooth implementation by BBK.


----------



## LCMusicLover

Aevum said:


> Found the issue, the earhooks are fine.
> 
> Its the phone, many Snapdragon based BBK (Oneplus, Realme, Vivo, Oppo, IQOO) phones had their APTX Adaptive broken after the Android 12 update due to a bad bluetooth implementation by BBK.


Well, that's good news (at least somewhat).  Hopefully you can enjoy them with another source and the issue will get sorted on the phone.

Cheers!


----------



## rebelstar (Jun 10, 2022)

I really tired of these hooks. Constant issues with the charging. Almost every day when I pick them from the case they charged for 0 / 2 %. While when I put them at night into case both leds are breathing shows that hooks are charging. And again, when I need to go off the home they both 0%. Now I need to pick them off, connect to my phone to see in the fiio app their charge %. So it's totally random, sometimes they charge to 100%, sometimes NOT however as I said before each time both LED indicators are breathing with white color means they charging. And yes, I always clean contacts with alcohol. It's just like they not properly connected into the case 3 metal pins. You need twist hooks into case with different angles to get random charge to 100%.

Fortunately I have BTR5 to pick it with me instead UTWS5 while I go off the home.


----------



## gall748

dear fiio. the left receiver turned off, it didn't work all evening. The case shows the charging of the right receiver. Question: When will you start doing reliable things?


----------



## gall748

I do not advise you to take it.


----------



## FiiO

gall748 said:


> dear fiio. the left receiver turned off, it didn't work all evening. The case shows the charging of the right receiver. Question: When will you start doing reliable things?


Dear gall748,

Please try the method in this FAQ to see whether the issue remains:
https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/472905.html
If yes, please contact support@fiio.com with the receipt attached. Thanks in advanced!

Best regards


----------



## Nick24JJ

@FiiO or anyone else who might know:

- How can I be sure that the case is fully charged?

After the recent change to the charging lights functionality, how can I know the case is fully charged? I can check the ear hooks from the FiiO Control App or the Bluetooth on my phone. What about the case, itself? Because, what is happening now is that I plug in the case, and after some minutes the lights stop pulsing. Does this indicate a full case charge? I have observed that if I will plug it back into the USB, the case light starts pulsing = charging, again.


----------



## FiiO

Nick24JJ said:


> @FiiO or anyone else who might know:
> 
> - How can I be sure that the case is fully charged?
> 
> After the recent change to the charging lights functionality, how can I know the case is fully charged? I can check the ear hooks from the FiiO Control App or the Bluetooth on my phone. What about the case, itself? Because, what is happening now is that I plug in the case, and after some minutes the lights stop pulsing. Does this indicate a full case charge? I have observed that if I will plug it back into the USB, the case light starts pulsing = charging, again.


Dear Nick24JJ,

Charging case status indication
Fully charged: White light goes out. (In early batch white light constantly on.)

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Teardown FiiO UTWS5
By: 我爱音频网


----------



## Nick24JJ (Jun 14, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear Nick24JJ,
> 
> Charging case status indication
> Fully charged: White light goes out. (In early batch white light constantly on.)
> ...


Thanks for confirming how it works. I have 2 pairs of the UTWS5, one from an earlier batch and a most recent one. After replacing my newest one, now both function perfectly, giving me many hours of joy, every day! The UTWS5 is the device I am using the most to listen to my music, indoors and always outdoors.

Thank you very much! I am looking forward to any available update/upgrade.


----------



## WB79

I had a problem with one of the mmcx connections of the utws5. of origin, they have 4 streaks. these tend to twist. maybe because of the pliers I use to remove the intras. I don't do it often but I now have parasites due to loss of collection, due to mechanical stress. I was able to solve the problem by putting it back in place with a knife Opinel. But you have to be careful about that. Most of my mmcx cables do not have these ridges and are much more resistant


----------



## WB79

I had a problem with one of the mmcx connections of the utws5. of origin, they have 4 streaks. these tend to twist. maybe because of the pliers I use to remove the intras. I don't do it often but I now have parasites due to loss of collection, due to mechanical stress. I was able to solve the problem by putting it back in place with a knife Opinel. But you have to be careful about that. Most of my mmcx cables do not have these ridges and are much more


----------



## Naderq

rebelstar said:


> I really tired of these hooks. Constant issues with the charging. Almost every day when I pick them from the case they charged for 0 / 2 %. While when I put them at night into case both leds are breathing shows that hooks are charging. And again, when I need to go off the home they both 0%. Now I need to pick them off, connect to my phone to see in the fiio app their charge %. So it's totally random, sometimes they charge to 100%, sometimes NOT however as I said before each time both LED indicators are breathing with white color means they charging. And yes, I always clean contacts with alcohol. It's just like they not properly connected into the case 3 metal pins. You need twist hooks into case with different angles to get random charge to 100%.
> 
> Fortunately I have BTR5 to pick it with me instead UTWS5 while I go off the home.


I have the same issue. I'll get to the gym and find it at 0 percent. Even after cleaning with alcohol and the case still had lots of juice. It's been the same issue since utws3 and I bet it'll be the same for utws10


----------



## LCMusicLover

rebelstar said:


> I really tired of these hooks. Constant issues with the charging. Almost every day when I pick them from the case they charged for 0 / 2 %. While when I put them at night into case both leds are breathing shows that hooks are charging. And again, when I need to go off the home they both 0%. Now I need to pick them off, connect to my phone to see in the fiio app their charge %. So it's totally random, sometimes they charge to 100%, sometimes NOT however as I said before each time both LED indicators are breathing with white color means they charging. And yes, I always clean contacts with alcohol. It's just like they not properly connected into the case 3 metal pins. You need twist hooks into case with different angles to get random charge to 100%.
> 
> Fortunately I have BTR5 to pick it with me instead UTWS5 while I go off the home.





Naderq said:


> I have the same issue. I'll get to the gym and find it at 0 percent. Even after cleaning with alcohol and the case still had lots of juice. It's been the same issue since utws3 and I bet it'll be the same for utws10


Bummer!  I've had no such issues. In fact, I've pretty much had no problems whatsoever, except for the occasional miss when trying to use buttons.

I did have such problems with Melomania Touch -- never knew if they would be charged after sitting in the case over-night.

QC problem?


----------



## C4PPY

For those that have gotten one of those Aptx Adaptive dongles - has anyone got a 24/96 version seams like that the newer ones are so?
And what about using the MIC with a Windows or Linux PC via the dongle?


----------



## BlazdiqFoods

C4PPY said:


> For those that have gotten one of those Aptx Adaptive dongles - has anyone got a 24/96 version seams like that the newer ones are so?
> And what about using the MIC with a Windows or Linux PC via the dongle?


Which newer ones?


----------



## C4PPY

BlazdiqFoods said:


> Which newer ones?


Which ever of the Aliexpress once that people in this thread has bought.


----------



## gimmeshelter

Just popping into the thread to say I'm currently on vacation on the island of Skiathos and have been using the UTWS5 every day (12 so far) for about 8hrs per day with my Thieaudio Voyager 14's with absolutely no issues whatsoever. 

What an absolute pleasure to be streaming / playing music by the pool or on the beach in what I consider to be very decent quality with no wires whatsoever. 

Anyway, congratulations @FiiO on a great product and keep up the good work.


----------



## Nick24JJ

gimmeshelter said:


> Just popping into the thread to say I'm currently on vacation on the island of Skiathos and have been using the UTWS5 every day (12 so far) for about 8hrs per day with my Thieaudio Voyager 14's with absolutely no issues whatsoever.
> 
> What an absolute pleasure to be streaming / playing music by the pool or on the beach in what I consider to be very decent quality with no wires whatsoever.
> 
> Anyway, congratulations @FiiO on a great product and keep up the good work.


I agree with you 100%! I, as well, am using both of my 2 sets of the UTWS5 with my 7Hz Timeless and RAPTGO HOOK-X, respectively. The convenience and simplicity together with the excellent sound quality, is unparalleled! I'm listening to Amazon Music Unlimited and YouTube (cause I cannot find those DJ mixes anywhere else). Also had Qobuz but cancelled my subscription. If I may, are you using Amazon Music? Does the UK subscription work in Greece using a UK phone number?

Congrats from me, as well, @FiiO , and looking forward to a next, upgraded, version! 👍👍


----------



## gimmeshelter

Nick24JJ said:


> I agree with you 100%! I, as well, am using both of my 2 sets of the UTWS5 with my 7Hz Timeless and RAPTGO HOOK-X, respectively. The convenience and simplicity together with the excellent sound quality, is unparalleled! I'm listening to Amazon Music Unlimited and YouTube (cause I cannot find those DJ mixes anywhere else). Also had Qobuz but cancelled my subscription. If I may, are you using Amazon Music? Does the UK subscription work in Greece using a UK phone number?
> 
> Congrats from me, as well, @FiiO , and looking forward to a next, upgraded, version! 👍👍


I'm using Apple Music via my Shanling M3X, it's a great pairing.


----------



## RouZah (Jun 23, 2022)

holy crap.. today mine started to do the battery draining of which i had read in this thread but without paying attention. Now i gotta scroll back to see what's the deal and how to fix it. In reality the earbuds should have been at 85% battery. _edit fyi: app v1.42 , battery protection is on._


----------



## RouZah

I noticed that when i close the lid, *sometimes* one hook does not get charged. I learnt to see if that happens by looking at the round charging LEDs and to control if both LEDs are pulsating or only one. If *both *don't pulsate, then *i open the lid and close it again* and then they both start charging suddenly.

Is this normal?


----------



## Nick24JJ

RouZah said:


> I noticed that when i close the lid, *sometimes* one hook does not get charged. I learnt to see if that happens by looking at the round charging LEDs and to control if both LEDs are pulsating or only one. If *both *don't pulsate, then *i open the lid and close it again* and then they both start charging suddenly.
> 
> Is this normal?


Yes, it is. Very rarely, like once or twice, it happened to me. Just make sure the earhooks are well sited and the case firmly shuts.


----------



## RouZah

Nick24JJ said:


> Just make sure the earhooks are well sited and the case firmly shuts.


The case is 100% shut when this happens - that is also why one hook starts charging. 
Did you fully close the lid and one hook did not charge, like in my case?


----------



## Nick24JJ

RouZah said:


> The case is 100% shut when this happens - that is also why one hook starts charging.
> Did you fully close the lid and one hook did not charge, like in my case?


Yeah, I observed this once, on my older MMCX pair of the UTWS5. Just once, I repositioned them, and it never happened again.


----------



## anli

Nick24JJ said:


> Yes, it is. Very rarely, like once or twice, it happened to me. Just make sure the earhooks are well sited and the case firmly shuts.


At my case a little gap  before complete closing (say, 3-4 mm) doesn't prevent to charge.


----------



## hartphoto (Jul 1, 2022)

Delivery about a week ago of the UTWS5, as well as a second 7hz Timeless (mmcx). Immediately updated the firmware. iOS user, streaming from Apple Music & FLAC files using FLACBox. Sound and isolation is very nice with the 7hz Timeless, using foam tips. 

My only complaint is the mic setup. I’m primarily using outdoors, and the mics couldn’t handle much, if any wind for the few conversations I tried. Haven’t run into using the setup indoors, so can’t comment.

My XM3 or Jabra 7 Active work far better for outdoor conversations, but obviously can’t keep up in sound quality.


----------



## RouZah (Jul 2, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Compared to the last generation, the #True Wireless Bluetooth Amplifier UTWS5# is the first ear hook model that is equipped with an independent low power consumption DAC, the AK4332, all over the world. The built-in amplifier comes with more excellent performance, lower noise floor yet higher SNR. Thanks to the nearly 40% improvement in output performance, we are able to start our HiFi wireless Bluetooth journey!
> 
> On September 28, 2021, #FiiO 2021 Autumn Launch Event II# will straightly get to you. Let's stay tuned for it.


*Feedback: *
Please, make the pulsating of the round LEDs faster in the next update! Make them blink! The pulsating is so slow that after i close the box lid.. i have to *stay* there for a while* just* to see if it is pulsating or not. It should be visible *immediately *if the round LEDs are pulsating or if they're steady on.


_*Edit:*_
Here is a photo. Why doesn't it charge? I had to open the lid and close it again and then it started to charge. Happens all the time! Lid is 100% flush closed!
Each time i close the lid i have to check the LED to see if it is charging or not.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

@FiiO any plans for UTWS7 with R-2R and LDAC?


----------



## Nick24JJ

@FiiO same question here, any plans for a UTWS7 with LDAC or even aptX Lossless? If so, around when, please?


----------



## moufouchou

Hi there
I ve been using one for at least 100hs on an iPhone11 
And as a rock /métal/HC « advanced listener » Im quite désappointed with the audio quality, whatever the IEM used (westone um20 w10 or w50)
It keeps the sound signature but just feeling compressed, less airy and dynamic than with std wires .
Especially on the w50 of course

But all the rest is just very good and no complain about it.

Si I il keep using it for everyday use (outside work) but wire the w50 for calm listening/environnement.

 Maybe upgrading to a aptx HD phone could help..?


----------



## anli

Nick24JJ said:


> @FiiO same question here, any plans for a UTWS7 with LDAC or even aptX Lossless? If so, around when, please?


What is aptX lossless?


----------



## Nick24JJ (Jul 2, 2022)

anli said:


> What is aptX lossless?


https://www.qualcomm.com/news/relea...th-lossless-audio-technology-snapdragon-sound

Example: https://www.kickstarter.com/project...sound?ref=nav_search&result=project&term=Nura


----------



## anli

Nick24JJ said:


> https://www.qualcomm.com/news/relea...th-lossless-audio-technology-snapdragon-sound
> 
> Example: https://www.kickstarter.com/project...sound?ref=nav_search&result=project&term=Nura


It will be lossles when original stream permits. In reality it will be compressing. Or Qualcomm has broke all math together. So it is the next marketing lie.


----------



## FiiO

RouZah said:


> *Feedback: *
> Please, make the pulsating of the round LEDs faster in the next update! Make them blink! The pulsating is so slow that after i close the box lid.. i have to *stay* there for a while* just* to see if it is pulsating or not. It should be visible *immediately *if the round LEDs are pulsating or if they're steady on.
> 
> 
> ...


Dear RouZah,

Thanks for the kind feedback. We will record and report to the product manager and engineer for assessing about that.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Nick24JJ said:


> @FiiO same question here, any plans for a UTWS7 with LDAC or even aptX Lossless? If so, around when, please?


Dear Nick24JJ,

Thanks for your interest in our product. We haven't heard about related information from the product manager. Will share with you when there are any update.

Best regards


----------



## grininja

Hi guys. 
I'm using a UTWS*3* paired with FD5 and I just wished it had custom eq for a pinch of bass boost and I read a few months ago that that UTWS*5* will have after an update. Does it have it yet? I won't buy it just for Fiio's promises .


----------



## RouZah

So this just happened:

I let the UTWS5 charge over night. I opened the case today in hope of listening music for some hours:

1. The right hook had sound for a second then turned off.
2. I turned it on again. It said "Power on". Then it turned off again.
3. I pressed a few more times on the button of the right hook, but it didn't turn on.
4. I though to myself _"Naahh not again! Did it discharge again?"_
5. So i put both hooks back into the case, then connect to fiio app to see if the non working hook had any charge.
6. The right hook was not even visible in the app.
7. I let the hooks charge for 1 minute, then i took them out of the case again. And looked at the fiio app to control their charge level.
8. Look at screenshot. The right hook indeed had no charge.

-- This is not  the end though. Then THIS happened: --

As i put both hooks back into the case for them to fully charge up.. the LEFT hook would not charge! The right hook (which was first invisible, then had 0% charge after a minute ..started to charge without problems). I pushed down on the L hook (the 64% charged one) and opned closed the lid.. to no avail. After a few tries of opening/closing the lid, then the left hook started to charge, as well, which means that the round left LED started to pulsate, too. 

What to do? Change my device? I will mail the fiio shop in my country and see what's up. If a new device will do the same, then there 's no point and maybe an update only fixes this.


----------



## FiiO

RouZah said:


> So this just happened:
> 
> I let the UTWS5 charge over night. I opened the case today in hope of listening music for some hours:
> 
> ...


Dear RouZah,

Sorry to hear about that.

And did you try to clean the charing contact of the unit to check again?

Best regards


----------



## anli

FiiO said:


> Dear RouZah,
> 
> Sorry to hear about that.
> 
> ...


During a month of using I have not noticed any correlation between contacts cleaning and charging robustness.


----------



## RouZah

FiiO said:


> Dear RouZah,
> 
> Sorry to hear about that.
> 
> ...


The hooks and contacts are _visibly very clean_ but i will clean it nevertheless and see if there is change.


----------



## littl3viking

Has anyone had a problem where one side discharges too fast even with it turned off? My left side discharges 10% per hour on average, even in the case.


----------



## RouZah

littl3viking said:


> Has anyone had a problem where one side discharges too fast even with it turned off? My left side discharges 10% per hour on average, even in the case.


Sounds familiar to me. It's always one hook, not both.


----------



## littl3viking (Jul 6, 2022)

RouZah said:


> Sounds familiar to me. It's always one hook, not both.


It's very strange because while listening to music the battery doesn't drain that fast. It only happens when it is turned off, either inside or outside the case.
Anyway, I have already started the process to return the product. But email support never responded.

edit:


----------



## FiiO

littl3viking said:


> It's very strange because while listening to music the battery doesn't drain that fast. It only happens when it is turned off, either inside or outside the case.
> Anyway, I have already started the process to return the product. But email support never responded.
> 
> edit:


Dear littl3viking,

Sorry to hear about that. You could try to restore to default settings from the setting menu of FiiO UTWS5 page to see whether the issue remains?
And if the seller could replace it for you, hope the replacement does not have the same issue.

Best regards


----------



## DeJaVu

anli said:


> It will be lossles when original stream permits. In reality it will be compressing. Or Qualcomm has broke all math together. So it is the next marketing lie.


Flac also uses compression but it is lossless. The important thing is that at decompression stage the stream is bit perfect, which is what aptx lossless codec promises at CD Quality (44KHz/16bit).


----------



## anli

DeJaVu said:


> Flac also uses compression but it is lossless. The important thing is that at decompression stage the stream is bit perfect, which is what aptx lossless codec promises at CD Quality (44KHz/16bit).


Flac uses archiving rather than compression. In other words flac could be restored into original wav (pcm) file bit-perfectly.


----------



## emlin

anli said:


> Flac uses archiving rather than compression. In other words flac could be restored into original wav (pcm) file bit-perfectly.


FLAC uses lossless compression. I don't know what you mean by archiving.


----------



## anli

emlin said:


> FLAC uses lossless compression. I don't know what you mean by archiving.


I guess it's just matter of terms. Among my friends we use "compressing" in two meaning:

- compressed dynamic range
- lossy encoding

I have used "archiving" to emphasize the fact an initial content can be exactly restored as it was before, the same way as, say, we have zip or rar archives. Of course, flac is not just an archive as far as it is oriented to decoding on the fly (streaming). And, for sure, we can also name it as lossless compressing.

At any case, having limited stream BT bandwidth about 1 Mbit/s it is impossible to transfer information we can transfer via 1,4 Mbit/s. But at some period of time some track fragments could be... Ok losslessly compressed to fit BT bandwidth. For example some old recordings with small team (say, jazz trio or song with a guitar) can achieve 0.7 size factor of final flac files in comparison with wav ones. So, definitely, there are many fragments fitting BT bandwidth. But if we use flac to encode modern symphonic orchestra recording with tutti... Well, I gues even with my ugly English I have clarified my thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## DeJaVu

anli said:


> Of course, flac is not just an archive


I was just about to try WinRar as a player, good that this has been cleared  .



anli said:


> At any case, having limited stream BT bandwidth about 1 Mbit/s it is impossible to transfer information we can transfer via 1,4 Mbit/s.


So bt  audio works as follows. Your player decodes the flac file and sends the stream to system mixer for mixing with other system sounds(like notifications, alerts etc), after that the stream gets encoded with the used codec and sent to your BT receiver/earphones/headphones, where it gets decoded one last time for you to enjoy.

So if qualcom managed to achieve better compression method than FLAC(which has few levels of compression to choose from when encoding a CD) that would also be bit perfect in the decoding stage(which by the claims looks like they did) then they can manage to fit all that audio data in 1Mbit/s(ive seen mentions of it being up to 1.2Mbit/s). Qualcom itself claims "rates beyond 1Mbit/s"


----------



## anli

DeJaVu said:


> I was just about to try WinRar as a player, good that this has been cleared  .
> 
> 
> So bt  audio works as follows. Your player decodes the flac file and sends the stream to system mixer for mixing with other system sounds(like notifications, alerts etc), after that the stream gets encoded with the used codec and sent to your BT receiver/earphones/headphones, where it gets decoded one last time for you to enjoy.
> ...


Not all fragments can be encoded with size reducing sufficiently to use BT transport, be it flac encoder or BT encoder. "Beyond 1 Mbit/s" is too vague, it is selling rather than technical phrase.


----------



## DeJaVu (Jul 8, 2022)

anli said:


> Not all fragments can be encoded with size reducing sufficiently to use BT transport, be it flac encoder or BT encoder. "Beyond 1 Mbit/s" is too vague, it is selling rather than technical phrase.


BTW there was a codec that worked at 1.2Mbit/s, Hiby UAT. They switched it to 900Kbit/s a year or two back for better connection stability, though probably there are some older Hiby devices that still have it at that rate, unless they changed it everywhere with firmware updates.
Either way thats irrelevant , focus on the "bit perfect" claim, thats what makes it lossless. And a company like qualcom wouldnt throw that around willy nilly as there is no space for free interpretations there.

And also i think youre confused about bitrate, 1.4Mbit/s is for PCM 44/16(uncompressed).
Check some of the FLAC files you have in a player that would display bitrate info, like foobar2000, and let us know what it says... Or you can also right click the file on pc>properties>details>bitrate.
I did explain how BT works, so you should be able to come to the right conclusion if you comprehend whats written.


----------



## Lobaba

@FiiO I have couried back UTWS5 to China for warranty claim but your customer support has not provided custom clearance documents since 30th June! DHL tracking number is 1505729842, I have contacted Fiio by taobao and wechat and they told me on 5th July they will handle it but nothing has happened! There will be additional charges by DHL for storage if this is not settled by tomorrow. Please push your colleagues to settle this ASAP!


----------



## Lobaba

@FiiO Mr Wang02036772949 just needs to confirm item and receive it! THIS IS VERY URGENT. IF NOT SETTLED TODAY IT WILL BE RETURNED BACK FROM CHINA TO SINGAPORE AND WILL BE VERY COSTLY. I HOPE THAT DOES NOT HAPPEN OTHERWISE FIIO HAVE TO FOOT THE RETURN LOGISTICS COST.


----------



## FiiO

Lobaba said:


> @FiiO Mr Wang02036772949 just needs to confirm item and receive it! THIS IS VERY URGENT. IF NOT SETTLED TODAY IT WILL BE RETURNED BACK FROM CHINA TO SINGAPORE AND WILL BE VERY COSTLY. I HOPE THAT DOES NOT HAPPEN OTHERWISE FIIO HAVE TO FOOT THE RETURN LOGISTICS COST.


Dear Lobaba,

Sorry about that. I checked with my colleague that since the receiver's phone number of your package was not a mobile phone number so he failed to make the custom clearance work. He will contact DHL again this afternoon for the custom clearance.

Best regards


----------



## Lobaba

@FiiO Complete information is still not received by DHL, please expedite


----------



## Lobaba

@FiiO 

Email from DHL 

1.shpt clearance is still holding for cnee to provide required ppwk of Chinese description report.
2.cnee was ctced via 708995034@QQ.COM 18825175312 MR WANG since from 29th JUNE to 11th JULY.
3. cnee didnt provide the relevant ppwk to clear it. 
4.Once the ppwk provided, it takes about 3-5 working days for customs to approve release if the ppwk no problem. 

Please push receiver to provide paperwork asap . The clearance deadline is 30 days since Arrival, if over deadline, shpt may be destroyed or confiscated by local customs

Thank you


----------



## anli

Lobaba said:


> @FiiO
> 
> Email from DHL
> 
> ...


Is it possible to use direct emailing? Your conversation kills life time of many people.


----------



## pervysage

About 2.5 months into ownership of the UTWS5's and still a very happy camper. Run them pretty much 5 days a week, 6-8 hours a day and they haven't missed a beat.

Battery has been holding up great besides one instance a long time ago where I guess one of the hooks didn't activate the charging and started giving me a low battery warning pretty early on into a listening session. Never happened again after that although nowadays I always pay attention to the front lights when setting the earhooks back into the case. There is still the off chance one of the sides doesn't light up at first but a simple lifting of the lid and putting it back down and then usually both lights come right back on to indicate both sides are charging.

Other than that, no complaints, these things have been a godsend at work


----------



## Lightspeed12

pervysage said:


> About 2.5 months into ownership of the UTWS5's and still a very happy camper. Run them pretty much 5 days a week, 6-8 hours a day and they haven't missed a beat.
> 
> Battery has been holding up great besides one instance a long time ago where I guess one of the hooks didn't activate the charging and started giving me a low battery warning pretty early on into a listening session. Never happened again after that although nowadays I always pay attention to the front lights when setting the earhooks back into the case. There is still the off chance one of the sides doesn't light up at first but a simple lifting of the lid and putting it back down and then usually both lights come right back on to indicate both sides are charging.
> 
> Other than that, no complaints, these things have been a godsend at work


I had that charging problem with my sony m9 with spinfit cp240 ear tips, the lid was closed but the tips must have been slightly tilting the hooks in the case.
I solved it by using a silocine wrist band around the case while charging.


----------



## eswng679

@FiiO is there any update on the timing for EQ implementation for the UTWS5?


----------



## FiiO

Lobaba said:


> @FiiO Complete information is still not received by DHL, please expedite


Dear Lobaba,

My colleague has submited all the information to DHL last morning. And you could contact him directly about the delivery.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Notification About Changes to FiiO’s True Wireless Bluetooth Amplifier UTWS5​Since the release of the UTWS5, it has been widely acclaimed among users for its excellent sound quality and continuously optimized software. What's more, we listened to our users' suggestions to further improve the magnetic design and contacts of the UTWS5.



*Here are two changes that occurred in the new editions.*

1) One of the contacts on the ear hook was moved to the top by making use of phase magnets, which makes it more accurate to locate the position when putting the ear hook back in the charging case.



2) Added notches on two sides of the charging case with corresponding L and R unit markers to avoid scratches.











These changes were based on users' suggestions. Without affecting the performance and functions of the UTWS5, we refined its appearance design. Except for the above minor differences, the configuration, functions and performance of the old and new versions are the same. We hope the new edition can bring you a better user experience.



Best regards,

Guangzhou FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.


----------



## Naderq

LCMusicLover said:


> Bummer!  I've had no such issues. In fact, I've pretty much had no problems whatsoever, except for the occasional miss when trying to use buttons.
> 
> I did have such problems with Melomania Touch -- never knew if they would be charged after sitting in the case over-night.
> 
> QC problem?


It's been working fine since this post. But it still happens sometimes, say a few times a months where it won't charge or I'd need to keep trying to take it in and out hoping it would start charging. Cleaning it with alcohol helped


----------



## Nick24JJ

FiiO said:


> Notification About Changes to FiiO’s True Wireless Bluetooth Amplifier UTWS5​Since the release of the UTWS5, it has been widely acclaimed among users for its excellent sound quality and continuously optimized software. What's more, we listened to our users' suggestions to further improve the magnetic design and contacts of the UTWS5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@FiiO , thank you for this update, useful changes! 

I own 2 UTWS5, both function perfectly. My second one was bought a few weeks ago and I prefer much better that the lights stop pulsing after full charge. I might get another one from the new batch. Do you consider adding the bitrate and codec in the App?


----------



## Lobaba

Noted. I will update if this is resolved well so that others who need to send back for warranty purpose are aware of the challenges involved in sending UTWS5 for repair


----------



## Nick24JJ

Lobaba said:


> Noted. I will update if this is resolved well so that others who need to send back for warranty purpose are aware of the challenges involved in sending UTWS5 for repair


Please update, thank you, I find your experience, useful!


----------



## cdub

Love this product.

I am just wondering if it is possible to integrate Active Noise Cancellation (ANC) in future model?

I tried searching but didnt find anything discussed.


----------



## FiiO

Nick24JJ said:


> @FiiO , thank you for this update, useful changes!
> 
> I own 2 UTWS5, both function perfectly. My second one was bought a few weeks ago and I prefer much better that the lights stop pulsing after full charge. I might get another one from the new batch. Do you consider adding the bitrate and codec in the App?


Dear Nick24JJ,

No, we do not have this plan. And the Bluetooth codec could be switched via the mobile phone.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

eswng679 said:


> @FiiO is there any update on the timing for EQ implementation for the UTWS5?


Dear eswng679,

If everything goes well, the new firmware will be released at about September.

Best regards


----------



## andjayik

how about
FiiO UTWS3 as well?​


----------



## Nick24JJ (Jul 15, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear Nick24JJ,
> 
> No, we do not have this plan. And the Bluetooth codec could be switched via the mobile phone.
> 
> Best regards


Just to clarify, I was asking about showing the codec and bitrate in the FiiO Control App. Like for example, LHDC at ... kbps.
In your new firmware, around September, are you going to update your LHDC implementation? So far, it is in Beta version.


----------



## hartphoto (Jul 15, 2022)

@FiiO

It would be a very nice feature if we could set the UTWS5 to turn off completely once put back into the charging case. I think I read somewhere in this thread it stays in a 'semi awake' mode?

Scenario today: Using the UTWS5 for about an hour while shopping. Awesome. Love it. Return to 2018 vehicle that has Carplay via BT & WiFi setup/enabled to an iPhone. Put the UTWS5 into case, put in console til I want to use it again. Receive a phone call on the vehicle via Carplay, all audio working through Carplay. However, about 4 minutes into the call, BT switches and connects to UTWS5 in the case(!)....so I use the iPhone option (bluetooth in use setting) to use Carplay. It switches back, works for maybe 30 seconds....and switches back to the UTWS5 in the case. This goes on several times til I give up, and turn off the iPhone's BT connection, and just hold the phone for the remainder of the conversation. Extremely annoying.

Every BT wireless device (Jabra, Plantronics, Sony, Apple, Anker, Sennheiser, and several of smaller name brands I've tried) since BT4.0, switch off when put in a case, or maybe they're not as aggressive for reconnection. Maybe I missed how others deal with the issue.....comments/solution anyone?


----------



## Nick24JJ (Jul 15, 2022)

hartphoto said:


> ...
> 
> Maybe I missed how others deal with the issue.....comments/solution anyone?


There is no solution. I have two pairs of the UTWS5. One is paired to my laptop. Both of them are paired to my phone. I have to turn off Bluetooth on my phone or close the laptop to avoid reconnection attempts.


----------



## Nick24JJ (Jul 15, 2022)

Guys, I have a question regarding the functionality of the UTWS5 because I might be missing something or misunderstanding how this works.

With both of my 2 pairs of the UTWS5, I can leave my phone in one room and go to the next room or even upstairs/downstairs and listen to music, without any [significant] loss in sound quality, or disconnections, especially while using aptX Adaptive.

Today, I tried recording a voice clip on the Recorder of my Android [12] phone. I observed that as I am getting away from the phone my voice fades away. And if I will exit the room, it is completely lost. So, what is the range of the microphones? Why is the recording lost when I move to another room? Is this how it is supposed to work? Because when it comes to playing music, I can listen fine even when on a different room/floor, in my property.

*EDIT: *I've just had a WhatsApp call and it works, perfectly! I left the phone upstairs, went downstairs and the quality + volume of the call were impeccable! So, why is not not working with the Recorder? Is it using the phone's mic when recording a voice clip?


----------



## hartphoto

Nick24JJ said:


> There is no solution. I have two pairs of the UTWS5. One is paired to my laptop. Both of them are paired to my phone. I have to turn off Bluetooth on mu phone or close the laptop to avoid reconnection attempts.


Unfortunate. However....doesn't the UTWS5's eventually turn off or hibernate when in the case at some point? I thought this subject crossed this thread, but I'm unable to find it when searching. Mine sit for days when in a work backpack. Are they really on that entire time? If not, we'd only need an option in the software to configure this timeout to a shorter setting.


----------



## hartphoto

Nick24JJ said:


> Guys, I have a question regarding the functionality of the UTWS5 because I might be missing something or misunderstanding how this works.
> 
> With both of my 2 pairs of the UTWS5, I can leave my phone in one room and go to the next room or even upstairs/downstairs and listen to music, without any [significant] loss in sound quality, or disconnections, especially while using aptX Adaptive.
> 
> ...


I think you may have answered your question. Recorder is using the phone mic.

Is there a setting to tell it which mic (or connection to use)?

I use a similar type app on iPhone (for recording kid's band performances with no video, sometimes not allowed), and it only uses the built in mic. I have another app for video recording on the iPhone, and it can be setup to use a mic on a gimbal for example. I've not used this feature, only saw it in the app's settings when using a 3rd party compatible gimbal.


----------



## Nick24JJ (Jul 15, 2022)

hartphoto said:


> Unfortunate. However....doesn't the UTWS5's eventually turn off or hibernate when in the case at some point? I thought this subject crossed this thread, but I'm unable to find it when searching. Mine sit for days when in a work backpack. Are they really on that entire time? If not, we'd only need an option in the software to configure this timeout to a shorter setting.


I think that it is random and has to do with each pair. Some of them present this behavior, they attempt to reconnect while inside the case, others not. They are not ON the entire time. Right now, I am wearing my 2-pin pair and listening to music from my phone. On the bedside cabinet, I have my MMCX pair, inside the case, sleeping. I opened the FiiO Control App and checked it. Asked to connect with it, and App said: Connection Failed. Correctly.

But, tomorrow it might attempt to reconnect again.


----------



## Nick24JJ (Jul 15, 2022)

hartphoto said:


> I think you may have answered your question. Recorder is using the phone mic.
> 
> Is there a setting to tell it which mic (or connection to use)?
> 
> I use a similar type app on iPhone (for recording kid's band performances with no video, sometimes not allowed), and it only uses the built in mic. I have another app for video recording on the iPhone, and it can be setup to use a mic on a gimbal for example. I've not used this feature, only saw it in the app's settings when using a 3rd party compatible gimbal.


Yeah, this should be it.
UTWS5 uses its microphones only during a phone call.
I've also tried to record a voice clip on Viber and WhatsApp and it is the same. Mics work only during a phone-call, as it seems.


----------



## hartphoto (Jul 15, 2022)

I found this ‘Power Saving Shutdown’ setting in the iPhone version of the app. I can only set Off, 5 minutes or higher. A setting of immediate, or a few options below 5 minutes would be nice.


----------



## Lightspeed12

hartphoto said:


> I found this ‘Power Saving Shutdown’ setting in the iPhone version of the app. I can only set Off, 5 minutes or higher. A setting of immediate, or a few options below 5 minutes would be nice.


You can slide that to less than 5min if you want mine is at 2min


----------



## hartphoto

Lightspeed12 said:


> You can slide that to less than 5min if you want mine is at 2min


Are you an iPhone user? I've tried many times today.....It's either off, or jumps to the 5 minute setting. I've got a stylus laying around somewhere, if I find it, I'll give that a try too.


----------



## Lightspeed12

hartphoto said:


> Are you an iPhone user? I've tried many times today.....It's either off, or jumps to the 5 minute setting. I've got a stylus laying around somewhere, if I find it, I'll give that a try too.


Yes note9


----------



## hartphoto

Lightspeed12 said:


> Yes note9


Samsung Note 9? Um, that runs Android.....not iOS (iPhone).


----------



## Lightspeed12

hartphoto said:


> Samsung Note 9? Um, that runs Android.....not iOS (iPhone).


Why should that matter ?


----------



## hartphoto

Lightspeed12 said:


> Why should that matter ?


Two completely different operating systems, two completely different software compilers used. While we both have FiiO UTWS5 v1.42, the apps are not the same.


----------



## Liya

I'm on an Android phone and I'm using a recording app that has a bluetooth headset setup. It records through the UTWS5 microphone very well outside of phone calls.


----------



## FiiO

hartphoto said:


> @FiiO
> 
> It would be a very nice feature if we could set the UTWS5 to turn off completely once put back into the charging case. I think I read somewhere in this thread it stays in a 'semi awake' mode?
> 
> ...


Dear hartphoto,

Does the issue happen when the charging case is fully closed? And please try to clean the charging contact to check again?

Best regards


----------



## voicemaster

FiiO said:


> Dear hartphoto,
> 
> Does the issue happen when the charging case is fully closed? And please try to clean the charging contact to check again?
> 
> Best regards


Are you going to have the 2pin connector model of UTWS5 again?


----------



## FiiO

Nick24JJ said:


> Just to clarify, I was asking about showing the codec and bitrate in the FiiO Control App. Like for example, LHDC at ... kbps.
> In your new firmware, around September, are you going to update your LHDC implementation? So far, it is in Beta version.


Dear Nick24JJ,

The codec and bitrate using in UTWS5 could not be shown in FiiO Control app. And I haven't heard from the engineer whether this feature could be added for UTWS5. We will try to report your feedback to them again.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

voicemaster said:


> Are you going to have the 2pin connector model of UTWS5 again?


Dear voicemaster,

The 2pin version was on stock again few days ago in our Aliexpress store. But it has been sold out soon. We are still producing the UTWS5 so the 2 pin version will surely be available again. 

Best regards


----------



## hartphoto

FiiO said:


> Dear hartphoto,
> 
> Does the issue happen when the charging case is fully closed? And please try to clean the charging contact to check again?
> 
> Best regards


I am talking about a different issue. I do sometimes have the issue of the left unit not always charging. Looks like the center contact is slightly more recessed than the two outer contacts. I can usually get the left unit to charge by slightly moving it in position. I do clean the contacts every time before putting in the case. I keep a cleaning cloth specifically for this.

But....to be clear, the issue I'm talking about is being able to set the timeout less than 5 minutes in the iOS FiiO app, v1.42. I can only set it to not have a timeout, or to have a 5, 10, 15, etc. timeout. I can't set the timeout to be anything in between the 5 minute increments. iPhone 12 Pro Max, iOS v15.5

Thanks for the reply/help.


----------



## FiiO

hartphoto said:


> I found this ‘Power Saving Shutdown’ setting in the iPhone version of the app. I can only set Off, 5 minutes or higher. A setting of immediate, or a few options below 5 minutes would be nice.


Dear hartphoto,

Thanks for the feedback. We will report to the engineer for check about that.

Best regards


----------



## andjayik

Any updates coming for the ws3


----------



## emlin

You'll be lucky. They've had your money already.


----------



## Eden Exposito

I have problems with my left ear hook, for some reason I can not power on or power off.
Left earhook seems died, but when I put inside case I can not see white light on. I have tried to reset case, but seems that is not possible either.

I have send an email and purchase ticket to support@fiio.com and support@fiio.net, a couple of days ago and I have not response yet.

I have followed these instructions https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/472905.html but no luck.
Someone here with the same problem? Have someone received a satisfactory response from fiio support? Have someone received a replacement unit without this failure on left earhook?

Thanks!


----------



## Nick24JJ

FiiO said:


> Dear Nick24JJ,
> 
> The codec and bitrate using in UTWS5 could not be shown in FiiO Control app. And I haven't heard from the engineer whether this feature could be added for UTWS5. We will try to report your feedback to them again.
> 
> Best regards


Thanks, it will be a good feature to have.

What about LHDC development? Are you going to update it to a stable version? Right now it is in beta, from what I recall. Can we expect an update around September?


----------



## JetPistol (Jul 20, 2022)

It seems I'm unable to force the UTWS5 into accepting LHDC with realme GT 2 Pro. I've tried it with both FW 1.4 and 1.4.2. UTWS5 always stay in aptX Adaptive codec regardless if LHDC is selected from developer options either before connecting or after connection while playback. Am I doing it wrong?

However, in the Amazon Music app it states that there is 24-bit / 96 KHz connection which is impossible with aptX Adaptive. Whom to trust? System Bluetooth settings screen or 3rd-party app?  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## JetPistol

Nick24JJ said:


> Just to clarify, I was asking about showing the codec and bitrate in the FiiO Control App. Like for example, LHDC at ... kbps.
> In your new firmware, around September, are you going to update your LHDC implementation? So far, it is in Beta version.


 
I hope we'll see that rather sooner than later. Android BT codecs are getting confusing. 😆


----------



## fanteskiller

Any updates coming for the ws3


----------



## FiiO

JetPistol said:


> It seems I'm unable to force the UTWS5 into accepting LHDC with realme GT 2 Pro. I've tried it with both FW 1.4 and 1.4.2. UTWS5 always stay in aptX Adaptive codec regardless if LHDC is selected from developer options either before connecting or after connection while playback. Am I doing it wrong?
> 
> However, in the Amazon Music app it states that there is 24-bit / 96 KHz connection which is impossible with aptX Adaptive. Whom to trust? System Bluetooth settings screen or 3rd-party app?  Any help is appreciated.


Dear JetPistol,

Sorry I am not using Realme so I am not sure whether the setting is sam in your mobile phone. You could try to turn off the HD-audio switch to check again?
In the Xiaomi mobile phone, there is a 'LHDC' switch in the paired Bluetooth device page for UTWS5. Turn it on and the Bluetooth codec with switch to LHDC: 








Best regards


----------



## FiiO

fanteskiller said:


> Any updates coming for the ws3


Dear fanteskiller,

What's the problem with your UTWS3? 

Best regards


----------



## JetPistol (Jul 22, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear JetPistol,
> 
> Sorry I am not using Realme so I am not sure whether the setting is sam in your mobile phone. You could try to turn off the HD-audio switch to check again?
> In the Xiaomi mobile phone, there is a 'LHDC' switch in the paired Bluetooth device page for UTWS5. Turn it on and the Bluetooth codec with switch to LHDC:
> ...



I tried it but to no avail. Realme seems to have implemented it in another way. There is one switch but deactivating 'high quality' lets it fall back from aptX Adaptive to SBC. Regardless of the LHDC setting. If I connect via AAC (which is recognized as 'high quality') it also falls back to SBC.

I think a setting in the Fiio app that enforces/requests LHDC by the TWS might be more reasonable to avoid hickups.

Anyways, together with my BD Xelento these easily beat 1More Evo, Linkbuds S and XM4.

I just hope the LHDC implementation will leave beta stage soon.


----------



## RouZah

Does anyone use the *64 Audio Fourte* with the UTWS5? I wonder if it works seamlessly.


----------



## Nick24JJ

JetPistol said:


> ...
> 
> I just hope the LHDC implementation will leave beta stage soon.
> 
> ...


@FiiO , I hope for the same, and I have already asked you, twice: Are you planning on developing LHDC further? Should we expect an update on the next firmware?


----------



## andreasp

My right UTWS3 piece started sounding horrible. Disconnected. Resetted by holding the casebutton down 12s. Connected and still sounds real horrible. Any ideas before i throw em in the trash?


----------



## Infoseeker

So building up on the reddit silliness.....I did this. And it's actually very competent!  O.o


----------



## mblsd8

Anyone else have the issue where the UTWS5 does not turn off when placed in the case. I’m guessing it can be a contact issue since I have to fiddle around with them a bit and take them out and keep putting them back into the case until they finally stay turned off. If this is just me I wonder if I can get a replacement.


----------



## op8flo

Nick24JJ said:


> @FiiO , I hope for the same, and I have already asked you, twice: Are you planning on developing LHDC further? Should we expect an update on the next firmware?


@FiiO Me too. I'm on an OnePlus 8 Pro device that got LHDC support with their OOS12 update and it seems to work for folks with other wireless devices. But the FiiO UTWS5 stays on aptX Adaptive no matter what. The phone simply cannot detect their LHDC capability, so neither bluetooth settings are available nor is force toggle via developer options a thing.

I really hope you improve on that with a further firmware update. Wouldn't a force codec via FiiO control software be possible?


----------



## voicemaster

A little bit of topic, for those who are looking for BT transmitter that can do SBC, AptX, AptX HD, Adaptive and LL. Amazon has this BT transmitter and the sound is better than the USB dongle from AE back then. The nice thing also is that you can choose which codec you want to use with your receiver. I am using Qudelix 5K and I can choose between AptX HD for a bit higher bitrate song and Adaptive for a lower latency when gaming.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0B5GR27MX?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details


----------



## FiiO Willson

voicemaster said:


> A little bit of topic, for those who are looking for BT transmitter that can do SBC, AptX, AptX HD, Adaptive and LL. Amazon has this BT transmitter and the sound is better than the USB dongle from AE back then. The nice thing also is that you can choose which codec you want to use with your receiver. I am using Qudelix 5K and I can choose between AptX HD for a bit higher bitrate song and Adaptive for a lower latency when gaming.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0B5GR27MX?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details


Isn't FiiO's BTA30PRO better?
https://www.fiio.com/bta30pro


----------



## voicemaster (Jul 26, 2022)

FiiO Willson said:


> Isn't FiiO's BTA30PRO better?
> https://www.fiio.com/bta30pro


Very nice, but why no AptX adaptive which UTWS5 has?


----------



## RouZah

FiiO Willson said:


> Isn't FiiO's BTA30PRO better?
> https://www.fiio.com/bta30pro


*Feedback:*

I'm using your FiiO UTWS5, and i use a 3rd party small aptx adaptive/HD dongle as a transmitter, attached to my phone. There is a thread on this forum about those small aptx adaptive/HD dongles, even! 






I think you guys (FiiO) should also start to work on a portable Aptx Adaptive/LDAC dongle *transmitter!* The UTWS (receiver) is only 50% of the entire picture. Then we users don't need to find/use third party aptx adaptive transmitters to use with your UTWS5. Most phones do not have aptX adaptive. So a transmitter is necessary.

You could even come up with your own proprietary lossless/HD codec between the 2 nodes since *both* transmitter and receiver (UTWS) are from your own company. 
FYI: Aptx now has a lossless codec: aptX Lossless

_The form factor of the dongle must be small and portable though! This entire thing is all about portability!_

And once the next UTWS generation with LDAC/HD/lossless codec ability is released, then you have also the corresponding transmitter to go with the UTWS!
*Remember:* IEMs are used by people who appreciate sound quality! That is why they are not using the regular, widely available TWS solutions! The higher quality codec you implement in the UTWS and also in the transmitter, the *more *people using BT solutions + IEMs will be switching to your solution.


----------



## voicemaster (Jul 26, 2022)

RouZah said:


> *Feedback:*
> 
> I'm using your FiiO UTWS5, and i use a 3rd party small aptx adaptive/HD dongle as a transmitter, attached to my phone. There is a thread on this forum about those small aptx adaptive/HD dongles, even!
> 
> ...


Exactly! Why make UTWS5 and only giving it AptX Adaptive as the highest codec option but not AptX HD. Also releasing BT transmitter that can do AptX HD but no AptX Adaptive? so if I am using UTWS5 paired it up with Fiio BTA30 pro, the only codec that can work with both of them is the REGULAR AptX.
This BT transmitter actually works with UTWS5 using AptX adaptive while not making us need to remember which color LED is AptX adaptive, AptX or even SBC.


----------



## FiiO Willson

voicemaster said:


> Very nice, but why no AptX adaptive which UTWS5 has?


Sorry, BTA30PRO NOT support aptX adaptive
In order to support LDAC, there is no option that can support aptX adaptive.

Because aptX adaptive solution only QCC chip can support, and LDAC can only CSR8675 support, very difficult


----------



## FiiO Willson

RouZah said:


> *Feedback:*
> 
> I'm using your FiiO UTWS5, and i use a 3rd party small aptx adaptive/HD dongle as a transmitter, attached to my phone. There is a thread on this forum about those small aptx adaptive/HD dongles, even!
> 
> ...





voicemaster said:


> Exactly! Why make UTWS5 and only giving it AptX Adaptive as the highest codec option but not AptX HD. Also releasing BT transmitter that can do AptX HD but no AptX Adaptive? so if I am using UTWS5 paired it up with Fiio BTA30 pro, the only codec that can work with both of them is the REGULAR AptX.
> This BT transmitter actually works with UTWS5 using AptX adaptive while not making us need to remember which color LED is AptX adaptive, AptX or even SBC.



Thank you very much for your support!

We actually would love to make a launcher like the one you mentioned, and he is really easy to do. 
But it was not too easy for us to make a decision because of our experience with the BTA30 (which was returned by many users because it did not support 192K and higher USB DACs, so that we then had to upgrade to the BTA30PRO as soon as possible)

The current technology, the LDAC launch and aptX adaptive launch can not do together, this is the biggest problem

Of course, we will consider your suggestion later, maybe we can make a transmitter to try, thank you very much!


----------



## Nick24JJ

Nick24JJ said:


> @FiiO , I hope for the same, and I have already asked you, twice: *Are you planning on developing LHDC further? Should we expect an update on the next firmware?*


@FiiO , @FiiO Willson ?


----------



## FiiO

Nick24JJ said:


> @FiiO , @FiiO Willson ?


The answer could be found in The new firmware V1.4 for FiiO UTWS5 new:
https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/630884.html

What is the LHDC version this time? 

Our beta test this time is the 3.0 version customized by LHDC for adaptation to the Qualcomm platform. There will be a higher version 4.0 adaptation in the future. 

Best regards


----------



## RouZah (Jul 26, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Notification About Changes to FiiO’s True Wireless Bluetooth Amplifier UTWS5​Since the release of the UTWS5, it has been widely acclaimed among users for its excellent sound quality and continuously optimized software. What's more, we listened to our users' suggestions to further improve the magnetic design and contacts of the UTWS5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just realized that i have the old edition. Could my occasional problems with needing to re-open & close the lid a few times till _both _hooks start to get charged have to do with this? Can i write the fiio in my country and ask for the new edition and see if the problem remains? I can't reproduce it 100%, just sometimes. The hooks lie flush in the case, and closing the lid only starts one hook to charge. A mere re-open & close of the lid fixes this each time this error occurs.


thanks


----------



## Xarmydis (Jul 27, 2022)

edit: fixed


----------



## pervysage

So is LDAC implementation just a matter of time or is it never being implemented?


----------



## Lobaba (Jul 27, 2022)

@FiiO I have foot the courier cost back to china for utws5 warranty repair which is about US$23

Now that it is to be sent back to me, fiio china is asking me to foot half the import tax they had to pay??? Which is about US$15???

Fiio china can claim back the import tax by doing the necessary paperwork through custom declaration. Please do the necessary so that I do not need to pay the import tax.

Edit: after talking further, now fiio china claims the 200 Yuan includes both import tax and DHL handling fee. I am unaware of any DHL handling fee required to be paid but it could possibly due to the long delay in fiio china to respond to DHL china for the necessary paperwork


----------



## FiiO Willson

pervysage said:


> So is LDAC implementation just a matter of time or is it never being implemented?


Sorry, Currently, LDAC, at the technical level, cannot be implemented on UTWS5


----------



## Liya

Does anyone have a problem with the UTWS5 when making phone calls with ambient sound on and the other party not hearing what they are saying? Firmware 1.42 phone Android.


----------



## RouZah

@FiiO 
@FiiO Willson


----------



## FiiO

Liya said:


> Does anyone have a problem with the UTWS5 when making phone calls with ambient sound on and the other party not hearing what they are saying? Firmware 1.42 phone Android.


Dear friend,

Does the issue disappear when ambient sound is off? And which mobile phone are you using? If you are convenient, please contact support@fiio.com about that.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

RouZah said:


> @FiiO
> @FiiO Willson



Dear friend,

Does the right unit not be charged clearly? Please follow the help in this FAQ to check again: https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/472905.html
If you are convenient, please contact support@fiio.com about that with the receipt attached.

Best regards


----------



## RouZah

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Does the right unit not be charged clearly? ..


I'm confused..

This video shows the problem that many people have been reporting. I captured it on video and explained it there. Someone who speaks good English in your company should watch the video and maybe the reason for this bug can be understood.


----------



## Liya

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Does the issue disappear when ambient sound is off? And which mobile phone are you using? If you are convenient, please contact support@fiio.com about that.
> 
> Best regards


My phone is Xiaomi MI 10 MIUI 12.5 and when I turn off ambient sound the problem disappears.


----------



## Eden Exposito

RouZah said:


> @FiiO
> @FiiO Willson



Seems that I have the same problem but with left earhook, but my problem seems be worse due that I can not restart case pairing.... I press case button long time but nothing happen. It's like case internal software is hang or locked, Fiio, how we can power off this case if this thing happen. Wait to uncharge fully is a nightmare to try to solve is a nightmare. This case need a full power off button or contact to reset internal software....
On my right earhook I ear "power on" automatically every X minutes... but I never ear "power off" automatically... only "power on", "power on", "power on"....


----------



## RouZah (Jul 28, 2022)

Eden Exposito said:


> Seems that I have the same problem but with *left earhook*, but my problem seems be worse due that I can not restart case pairing.... I press case button long time but nothing happen. It's like case internal software is hang or locked, Fiio, how we can power off this case if this thing happen. Wait to uncharge fully is a nightmare to try to solve is a nightmare. This case need a full power off button or contact to reset internal software....
> On my right earhook I ear "power on" automatically every X minutes... but I never ear "power off" automatically... only "power on", "power on", "power on"....


You probably put in the left hook first, then the right hook as the 2nd. Test it. It happened for me w the left hook when i put the left hook into the case first.
Temporary solution for pairing: Try to take out + put in again the hooks, for again pairing. They auto - pair when you take them out. So i never used that button of the case and i don't know much about it.


----------



## behemothkat

FiiO Willson said:


> Sorry, BTA30PRO NOT support aptX adaptive
> In order to support LDAC, there is no option that can support aptX adaptive.
> 
> Because aptX adaptive solution only QCC chip can support, and LDAC can only CSR8675 support, very difficult


Sorry, but how then Qudelix 5k (QCC5124) did implement support of LDAC?


----------



## phatspirit

Must be  license fee related issue.


----------



## Lobaba (Jul 28, 2022)

@FiiO hello? Your china counterparts are insisting that I share the cost of import tax when they can declare and claim back the tax from customs when they ship it back to me? I have confirm there is no handling fee and it is purely import taxt.

Everyone, pls take note this is the kind of nonsense you will have to be deal with when you send back items to china for warranty claim. Very disappointing after sales service from Fiio. Takes half a month to provide paperwork to clear the item from custom and now insist that I share cost for the import tax when I already courier it back at my own cost.

Edit: Was asked to teach them how to claim back import tax when exporting as they do not know how. What a joke.


----------



## ClieOS

behemothkat said:


> Sorry, but how then Qudelix 5k (QCC5124) did implement support of LDAC?


Qudelix is a software powerhouse and official Sony partner. They actually helped Sony to develop the LDAC firmware for the QCC chipset from scratch so Qudelix can use it on the 5K (*Sony originally developed LDAC for CSR8675 only). All other manufacturers then get that firmware from Sony. Qualcomm on the other hand has little to no interest on helping any further LDAC development since they rather push for aptX Adaptive. That's the reason why you don't see particularly great LDAC support on QCC chipset, as Sony themselves doesn't invest enough into its development (on the QCC) while Qualcomm doesn't really want to help.


----------



## mblsd8

FiiO said:


> Notification About Changes to FiiO’s True Wireless Bluetooth Amplifier UTWS5​Since the release of the UTWS5, it has been widely acclaimed among users for its excellent sound quality and continuously optimized software. What's more, we listened to our users' suggestions to further improve the magnetic design and contacts of the UTWS5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did this start shipping? I have the old version and just bought it recently. Anyway I can exchange them?


----------



## SaturosStudio

FiiO said:


> Notification About Changes to FiiO’s True Wireless Bluetooth Amplifier UTWS5​Since the release of the UTWS5, it has been widely acclaimed among users for its excellent sound quality and continuously optimized software. What's more, we listened to our users' suggestions to further improve the magnetic design and contacts of the UTWS5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Today I made an order for UTWS5 in the official Fiio store on aliexpress, will I have a new edition?


----------



## Lightspeed12

SaturosStudio said:


> Today I made an order for UTWS5 in the official Fiio store on aliexpress, will I have a new edition?


No because I got the last one. 🤗
Just kidding, hope you do but if you don't the others are just fine.


----------



## Nick24JJ (Aug 2, 2022)

Hi!
I am going *nuts*! I hope someone can help me!

My MMCX pair stopped connecting properly to my new HP Envy 17 laptop. Until a few hours ago it was working fine. Now, all it does it just connecting. I can see it is Connected in the Bluetooth & Devices, I can even hear the voice saying: connected. But I cannot hear anything. My laptop speakers are playing instead. The UTWS5 appears in the Device Manager but on the taskbar the only Audio Device that appears is my Realtek Speaker. I have paired and unpaired it many times, I have uninstalled it completely from the Device Manager. I have performed a factory reset a couple of times and cleared pairing in the App. Nothing works! In Bluetooth & Devices, it appears as Connected, which is wrong because it needs to say: Connected, Music, Voice or something like that.

The same MMCX pair works fine with my [Android] smartphone.
The same MMCX pair works fine with my older HP laptop.
The same MMCX pair worked fine for the few days I've got this new laptop. Now it stopped working! 😡

My other, 2-pin, pair connects fine and plays great with my new laptop.

Any ideas, what the... happened?!

@FiiO , @FiiO Willson ?

*EDIT: After uninstalling the Bluetooth device from the Device Manager and rebooting, Intel Wireless Bluetooth re-installed automatically, and now it works again! 😊👍👌*


----------



## Nick24JJ (Aug 2, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## MariusAB

moufouchou said:


> Hi there
> I ve been using one for at least 100hs on an iPhone11
> And as a rock /métal/HC « advanced listener » Im quite désappointed with the audio quality, whatever the IEM used (westone um20 w10 or w50)
> It keeps the sound signature but just feeling compressed, less airy and dynamic than with std wires .
> ...


you can upgrade to LHCD codec supporting phone, i am planning to do myself and believe it will give much better clarity overall, much closer  to the wire. As currently aptx not hd is a little too  low for myself.


----------



## RouZah

*Here's some information for all users using their phone and FiiO UTWS5:*

*aptX Adaptive* vs. *aptX HD*

aptX adaptive is the newest codec and offers the exact same quality as aptX HD! Due to being the newer codec AptX Adaptive is more efficient than aptX HD and thus its maximum bitrate of 420kbit/s the equivalent to aptX HD's 576kbit/s. It is also more reliable.

*
Using aptX and UTWS5 with phones and devices:*

Apple devices support SBC & AAC.

Androids support SBC & aptX. A few androids support even aptX adaptive.

UTWS5 supports SBC/AAC/aptX/aptX Adaptive.



Your iOS devices neither support aptx, aptx HD, nor aptX Adaptive, so most likely your iOS device is communicating through AAC (Apple's codec) with your UTWS5. 
Androids at least have aptX.

*What you can do is to get this aptX dongle that enables aptX Adaptive (and lower versions, like aptX HD ) and attach it to your phone/device: *





It works great, your devices are then capable of aptX Adaptive and from my experience i can tell you that the pairing is *instantly *and hassle-free compared to a mobile device's own pairing process. There is a thread in this forum about this dongle: *Link*

_Tip: Don't buy the version from Amazon (the version with no aptX inscription on its black case)_


*As a USB-A (dongle) to USB-C (phone) adapter i used until now this:*





*Now i have ordered this adapter and i am waiting for its arrival:*








*You can also buy the more expensive but USB-C version of this dongle from Creative. Creative BT-W4:*






This way you can get the maximum from your UTWS5. AptX Adaptive is constantly being developed and currently there are newer aptX chips available with 800kbit/s, plus there is also the new aptX Lossless. The next generation of UTWS will probably offer close to a wired experience. Although the UTWS5 has its issues i think that it is by far the best option currently for using IEMs in an wireless environment.

I suggest this post is refereed to in the original post of this thread so that the widely spread misconceptions about the codecs, as well as the available solutions (enabling aptX Adaptive on your devices via an aptX dongle) are made available to current and future users of the UTWS5.


----------



## hartphoto

Current setup....had to throw this out there. Sounds incredible...still catches me off guard from time to time with it's musicality.

Tips are from Flare Audio, came with a Flares Audio Pro purchase. Unfortunately those IEMs died (too fragile, out of warranty & production), but the setup came with a huge assortment of tip choices, they are awesome. The highest $$$ IEM tips I've ever purchased. LOL.


----------



## LionelH2

hartphoto said:


> Current setup....had to throw this out there. Sounds incredible...still catches me off guard from time to time with it's musicality.
> 
> Tips are from Flare Audio, came with a Flares Audio Pro purchase. Unfortunately those IEMs died (too fragile, out of warranty & production), but the setup came with a huge assortment of tip choices, they are awesome. The highest $$$ IEM tips I've ever purchased. LOL.


I have the same setup with Azla tips and it is stunning.


----------



## Lightspeed12

hartphoto said:


> Current setup....had to throw this out there. Sounds incredible...still catches me off guard from time to time with it's musicality.
> 
> Tips are from Flare Audio, came with a Flares Audio Pro purchase. Unfortunately those IEMs died (too fragile, out of warranty & production), but the setup came with a huge assortment of tip choices, they are awesome. The highest $$$ IEM tips I've ever purchased. LOL.


What do you mean the iems 1h timeless are out of production  ? I still see them advertised on Amazon. Also linsoul has them available on pre order.


----------



## hartphoto

Lightspeed12 said:


> What do you mean the iems 1h timeless are out of production  ? I still see them advertised on Amazon. Also linsoul has them available on pre order.


My reference is to the Flares Audio Pro being out of production. I'm using the IEM tips from that purchase on the 7hz Timeless.


----------



## Nick24JJ

Nick24JJ said:


> Hi!
> I am going *nuts*! I hope someone can help me!
> 
> My MMCX pair stopped connecting properly to my new HP Envy 17 laptop. Until a few hours ago it was working fine. Now, all it does it just connecting. I can see it is Connected in the Bluetooth & Devices, I can even hear the voice saying: connected. But I cannot hear anything. My laptop speakers are playing instead. The UTWS5 appears in the Device Manager but on the taskbar the only Audio Device that appears is my Realtek Speaker. I have paired and unpaired it many times, I have uninstalled it completely from the Device Manager. I have performed a factory reset a couple of times and cleared pairing in the App. Nothing works! In Bluetooth & Devices, it appears as Connected, which is wrong because it needs to say: Connected, Music, Voice or something like that.
> ...


Hey @FiiO , @FiiO Willson this problem continues! Can you please have a look at this thread of mine and suggest a solution?


----------



## FiiO

Nick24JJ said:


> Hey @FiiO , @FiiO Willson this problem continues! Can you please have a look at this thread of mine and suggest a solution?


Dear friend,

1. Please try to clear the pairing for both devices and reconnect.
2.Why Bluetooth Headsets Are Terrible on Windows PCs: https://www.howtogeek.com/354321/why-bluetooth-headsets-are-terrible-on-windows-pcs/

Best regards


----------



## Nick24JJ (Aug 10, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> 1. Please try to clear the pairing for both devices and reconnect.
> 2.Why Bluetooth Headsets Are Terrible on Windows PCs: https://www.howtogeek.com/354321/why-bluetooth-headsets-are-terrible-on-windows-pcs/
> ...



It seems to have been fixed with a clean installation of Windows 11.


----------



## anli

On low-level fragments (yes, symphonic music contains such places as well pauses, not tutti only) I hear noise which sometimes turns of to full silent. It is absolute stopper. Am I the only listening to classical music with UTWS5?


----------



## RodrigoONE

Can people who have already had access to the LHDC codec, tell us what the experience was like? can you see the difference in relation to adaptive aptx?

Oneplus 8pro, android 12 has LHDC, but I can't pair with utws5, I believe it's because of the LHDC version (v.3). Any news when the utws5 LHDC will be updated to version 4.0?


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 17, 2022)

Anyone looking for a crazy synergizing earphone that matches extremely well with the UTWS5 like it was made for it. The FH5S will be on sale during Fiios back to school sale on Aliexpress for $190.



https://fiioaudio.aliexpress.com/store/1101556430?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000007.1.2cb81855LFXY3A

I got earphones that cost a whole bunch more but end up not sounding as good as this combo.


----------



## Lobaba

Lobaba said:


> @FiiO hello? Your china counterparts are insisting that I share the cost of import tax when they can declare and claim back the tax from customs when they ship it back to me? I have confirm there is no handling fee and it is purely import taxt.
> 
> Everyone, pls take note this is the kind of nonsense you will have to be deal with when you send back items to china for warranty claim. Very disappointing after sales service from Fiio. Takes half a month to provide paperwork to clear the item from custom and now insist that I share cost for the import tax when I already courier it back at my own cost.
> 
> Edit: Was asked to teach them how to claim back import tax when exporting as they do not know how. What a joke.


Would like to update in the end Fiio footed the import tax and couriered back a brand new UTWS5 set.


----------



## Lightspeed12

Lobaba said:


> Would like to update in the end Fiio footed the import tax and couriered back a brand new UTWS5 set.


As they should, looking after customers is their job. Good stuff.


----------



## 9611838416m

Has anyone tried these with campfire IEMs? Looking to buy one so wanted to make sure there is no hiss.


----------



## dmphile

9611838416m said:


> Has anyone tried these with campfire IEMs? Looking to buy one so wanted to make sure there is no hiss.


I've tried them with Dorado 2020 and Solaris 2020. No hissing here.


----------



## Liya

9611838416m said:


> Has anyone tried these with campfire IEMs? Looking to buy one so wanted to make sure there is no hiss.


With KZ ZAX and KZ ZSX there is no hiss either.


----------



## Liya

RodrigoONE said:


> Can people who have already had access to the LHDC codec, tell us what the experience was like? can you see the difference in relation to adaptive aptx?
> 
> Oneplus 8pro, android 12 has LHDC, but I can't pair with utws5, I believe it's because of the LHDC version (v.3). Any news when the utws5 LHDC will be updated to version 4.0?


My feeling is that with codec LHDC the audio is more detailed and the bass is deeper compared to aptX adaptive. The bad thing is that by default after turning on UTWS5, aptX adaptive is always active, and I have to manually switch codec LHDC.


----------



## RodrigoONE

Liya said:


> My feeling is that with codec LHDC the audio is more detailed and the bass is deeper compared to aptX adaptive. The bad thing is that by default after turning on UTWS5, aptX adaptive is always active, and I have to manually switch codec LHDC.


Thanks for the feedback. Your answer makes me want LHDC even more!!


----------



## FiiO

anli said:


> On low-level fragments (yes, symphonic music contains such places as well pauses, not tutti only) I hear noise which sometimes turns of to full silent. It is absolute stopper. Am I the only listening to classical music with UTWS5?


Dear friend,

Which headphone are you using? And which music you were playing? Does the issue happen when playing other music files?

Best regards


----------



## moufouchou (Aug 20, 2022)

MariusAB said:


> you can upgrade to LHCD codec supporting phone, i am planning to do myself and believe it will give much better clarity overall, much closer  to the wire. As currently aptx not hd is a little too  low for myself.


Hi marius
I also(quickly)  tested aptx hd on an fiio m11, it sounded a bit better I agree, but remained too far of my expectations/ wire + dragonfly cobalt
But I listen to dense And intricated music (metal and » worse ») that may be a torture benchmark for iem


----------



## MariusAB

moufouchou said:


> Hi marius
> I also(quickly)  tested aptx hd on an fiio m11, it sounded a bit better I agree, but remained too far of my expectations/ wire + dragonfly cobalt
> But I listen to dense And intricated music (metal and » worse ») that may be a torture benchmark for iem


I should say that lhdc codec without ldac is closest to wire quality sound wise. Really really good, tested with poco phone on the shop. From my current aptx not hd is much more clearer, better soundstage, feel of depth, better bass control, more details. Dont know what better could  i get. Also noticed that there is different lhdc codec versions and v3/v4 is the latest. Aptx or aptxhd is lower quality , i really hear the difference. So will buy phone with lhdc and it will work  for me better than big dap with wire. Much more easy to use. Now days with lhdc supporting utws5 and proper phone i dont see any need for a dap exept high end that could give a little difference.


----------



## moufouchou

MariusAB said:


> I should say that lhdc codec without ldac is closest to wire quality sound wise. Really really good, tested with poco phone on the shop. From my current aptx not hd is much more clearer, better soundstage, feel of depth, better bass control, more details. Dont know what better could  i get. Also noticed that there is different lhdc codec versions and v3/v4 is the latest. Aptx or aptxhd is lower quality , i really hear the difference. So will buy phone with lhdc and it will work  for me better than big dap with wire. Much more easy to use. Now days with lhdc supporting utws5 and proper phone i dont see any need for a dap exept high end that could give a little difference.


Yes I agree totally, and thought the same, but I made the choice of buying an (expensive and useless for most of my usage) iPhone for a stable Apple music app only 
Maybe Later for me!


----------



## voicemaster

UTWS5 + UM Mest Indigo absolute wireless audio eargasm.


----------



## MariusAB

voicemaster said:


> UTWS5 + UM Mest Indigo absolute wireless audio eargasm.


what sourse do you use with what codec? Indigo are amazing and nice to see people using it not with super expensive daps.


----------



## voicemaster

MariusAB said:


> what sourse do you use with what codec? Indigo are amazing and nice to see people using it not with super expensive daps.


eppfun AK3046D Bluetooth 5.2 Qualcomm aptX-Adaptive HD Transmitter with 3.5mm AUX/RCA/COAXIAL/SPDIF Optical, SBC / aptX /aptX-ll Low Latency Dual Connection Audio Adapter for TV PC (Black) https://a.co/d/3olcMgF
Using this bluetooth transmitter connected to my pc using AptX adaptive.


----------



## MariusAB

voicemaster said:


> eppfun AK3046D Bluetooth 5.2 Qualcomm aptX-Adaptive HD Transmitter with 3.5mm AUX/RCA/COAXIAL/SPDIF Optical, SBC / aptX /aptX-ll Low Latency Dual Connection Audio Adapter for TV PC (Black) https://a.co/d/3olcMgF
> Using this bluetooth transmitter connected to my pc using AptX adaptive.


nice source with aptx adaptive, thanks. Haven't seen this thing. For use with pc it should be really really nice. What do you think about aptx adaptive, does it meets your needs with utws5 for such high end iem?


----------



## voicemaster

Will be using these BT transmitter for my flight to Asia at the end of this month. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B082G2Z1WS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
and this as backup
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0B23DHDR4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Connected to UTWS5 + Indigo most likely and also Shure Aonic 40.


----------



## voicemaster

MariusAB said:


> nice source with aptx adaptive, thanks. Haven't seen this thing. For use with pc it should be really really nice. What do you think about aptx adaptive, does it meets your needs with utws5 for such high end iem?


I listen to youtube video a lot, some flac files and no complain so far. AptX adaptive is kinda overkill for youtube compression anyway. I also use AptX adaptive to play Dota2 and it really almost no noticeable delay unlike AptX HD.


----------



## dubspace

When is the new firmware?


----------



## Nick24JJ

@FiiO , when are we going to receive the new firmware?


----------



## FiiO

Nick24JJ said:


> @FiiO , when are we going to receive the new firmware?


Dear friend,

Sorry we could not promise the exact time currently.

Best regards


----------



## potix

Hi guys, any experience with lhdc and phones that are newer than the ones on the LHDC supporting list for utws5?
I want to buy some qualcom 8+ gen1 chipset phone to have also aptx lossless.
Utws5 quality on normal aptx connection is good but not quite satisfactory to my ears.


----------



## RouZah

I wonder.. how many people do have the problem with the UTWS5 discharging itself from time to time (it's always *one *of the hooks) in the box?
And then there's also the problem of one of the hooks not starting to charge when you put the hooks into the box - and then needing to remove the said hook out of the box and putting it back in a few times to get it to start to charge?

These are the two inherent native problems with the UTWS5. I got my replacement unit and still these problems persist. My version is the old 3 pin version. Got a headache talking to the seller here in Germany. They want to make it seem that i'm the problem or the USB char´ging device would be the problem.

I asked to get the revision with the 2 pins but no response by them regarding this.


----------



## Liya

RouZah said:


> I wonder.. how many people do have the problem with the UTWS5 discharging itself from time to time (it's always *one *of the hooks) in the box?
> And then there's also the problem of one of the hooks not starting to charge when you put the hooks into the box - and then needing to remove the said hook out of the box and putting it back in a few times to get it to start to charge?
> 
> These are the two inherent native problems with the UTWS5. I got my replacement unit and still these problems persist. My version is the old 3 pin version. Got a headache talking to the seller here in Germany. They want to make it seem that i'm the problem or the USB char´ging device would be the problem.
> ...


I also have this problem and most often on the left hook. I am also with three pin hooks.


----------



## LionelH2 (Sep 6, 2022)

Is there any way for M11 Pro to connect to UTWS5 with LHDC?  The Fiio Music app has a toggle to turn LHDC on, but there is no feedback showing that it is actually working. I doubt it actually is.


----------



## Liya (Sep 6, 2022)

LionelH2 said:


> Is there any way for M11 Pro to connect to UTWS5 with LHDC? The Fiio Music app has a toggle to turn LHDC on, but there is no feedback showing that it is actually working. I doubt it actually is.


With the Mi10, the LHDC codec is selected in the Bluetooth connection, and the change in quality is felt.


----------



## Naderq

RouZah said:


> I wonder.. how many people do have the problem with the UTWS5 discharging itself from time to time (it's always *one *of the hooks) in the box?
> And then there's also the problem of one of the hooks not starting to charge when you put the hooks into the box - and then needing to remove the said hook out of the box and putting it back in a few times to get it to start to charge?
> 
> These are the two inherent native problems with the UTWS5. I got my replacement unit and still these problems persist. My version is the old 3 pin version. Got a headache talking to the seller here in Germany. They want to make it seem that i'm the problem or the USB char´ging device would be the problem.
> ...


I’m using my old utws3 case to charge my utws5 buds. The battery isn’t great on the case but I don’t have much of a choice


----------



## FiiO

RouZah said:


> I wonder.. how many people do have the problem with the UTWS5 discharging itself from time to time (it's always *one *of the hooks) in the box?
> And then there's also the problem of one of the hooks not starting to charge when you put the hooks into the box - and then needing to remove the said hook out of the box and putting it back in a few times to get it to start to charge?
> 
> These are the two inherent native problems with the UTWS5. I got my replacement unit and still these problems persist. My version is the old 3 pin version. Got a headache talking to the seller here in Germany. They want to make it seem that i'm the problem or the USB char´ging device would be the problem.
> ...


Dear friend,

Please try to clean the charging pins follow the instruction in this FAQ to check again: https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/472905.html

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

LionelH2 said:


> Is there any way for M11 Pro to connect to UTWS5 with LHDC?  The Fiio Music app has a toggle to turn LHDC on, but there is no feedback showing that it is actually working. I doubt it actually is.


Dear friend,

The LHDC in UTWS5 is 3.0 version customized by LHDC for adaptation to the Qualcomm platform. The HWA in FiiO Music app is not the same one so the M11Pro could not connect to UTWS5 via LHDC.

Besst regards


----------



## LionelH2

Is there any plan to make it compatible?


----------



## potix

I'm testing lhdc on a redmi phone. Which settings are you guys using in developer options? I set 900kbps - 44.1 khz - 16bit (I guess is a nonsense to have 96khz and 24bit on a 900kbps stream). Anyway this settings keep being reverted whenever the earhooks are disconnected or the phone is restarted. Is there any workaround for this?


----------



## Nick24JJ

potix said:


> I'm testing lhdc on a redmi phone. Which settings are you guys using in developer options? I set 900kbps - 44.1 khz - 16bit (I guess is a nonsense to have 96khz and 24bit on a 900kbps stream). Anyway this settings keep being reverted whenever the earhooks are disconnected or the phone is restarted. Is there any workaround for this?


If you are referring to the UTWS5 defaulting to AptX Adaptive each time, this cannot be bypassed. You need to set up LHDC each time.


----------



## potix

Nick24JJ said:


> If you are referring to the UTWS5 defaulting to AptX Adaptive each time, this cannot be bypassed. You need to set up LHDC each time.


The UTWS5 don't default to aptx, they are always on LHDC. Someone from Fiio reported on this topic that xiaomi phones keep that setting. What is always reverting to default are the bitrate/samplerate/bitdepth under developer options.


----------



## Nick24JJ (Sep 10, 2022)

potix said:


> The UTWS5 don't default to aptx, they are always on LHDC. Someone from Fiio reported on this topic that xiaomi phones keep that setting. What is always reverting to default are the bitrate/samplerate/bitdepth under developer options.


Really? So, on your phone the UTWS5 connects via LHDC straight away? Because I have the Xiaomi POCO F2 Pro running Android 12 and each time I take them out of the case they are set to AptX Adaptive. I need to go to Bluetooth settings and enable LHDC. I've already reported this here, on the next post another user confirmed, and I've also asked FiiO in another post and they have confirmed that it defaults to AptX Adaptive when it initially connects. Which phone exactly do you have and which Android version are you running?


----------



## potix

Nick24JJ said:


> Which phone exactly do you have and which Android version are you running?


Android 12, Miui 13.0.13. The phone is a Redmi Note 10 Pro.


----------



## Nick24JJ (Sep 11, 2022)

potix said:


> Android 12, Miui 13.0.13. The phone is a Redmi Note 10 Pro.


Hmm... That is strange... I am running MIUI 13.0.4 stable, on Android 12 and both of my two pairs of the UTWS5 default on AptX Adaptive. I need to go to the Bluetooth settings and enable LHDC each time I take them out of the case.

Hey, @FiiO , I believe some members of your team have Xiaomi phones, can you clarify how does this work?
So, when taking the hooks out of the case, do they connect using AptX Adaptive or LHDC?


----------



## potix (Sep 11, 2022)

I forgot to say that these earhooks are awesome with lhdc. More details, more air, better soundstage.
I hope the future model will support aptx lossless. My trip to full quality wireless sound has been long enough


----------



## MariusAB

potix said:


> I forgot to say that these earhooks are awesome with lhdc. More details, more air, better soundstage.
> I hope the future model will support aptx lossless. My trip to full quality wireless sound has been long enough


Agree completely, tested them with phone supporting lhdc. Well...  Quality is best i heard  really similar to wire quality, who needs anything else. Best sound possible is with lhdc and utws5  in tws market. This is still not well translated to the outside world. Mass produced tws even really expensive is still behind.  Poco phones for example has  easy way to  change to lhdc , but 900 kbps version i think restores to "best possible" version. Then have to go to developer options to change agains. Why it isn't possible to make constant i dont know. Perhaps manufacturers knows better.


----------



## FiiO

Nick24JJ said:


> Hmm... That is strange... I am running MIUI 13.0.4 stable, on Android 12 and both of my two pairs of the UTWS5 default on AptX Adaptive. I need to go to the Bluetooth settings and enable LHDC each time I take them out of the case.
> 
> Hey, @FiiO , I believe some members of your team have Xiaomi phones, can you clarify how does this work?
> So, when taking the hooks out of the case, do they connect using AptX Adaptive or LHDC?


Dear friend,

I am using Xiaomi mobile phone as well. And I will get the same phenomenon as you mentioned. And I checked in the APTX website, the Redmi Note 10 Pro supports Aptx but not Aptx adaptive.

Best regards


----------



## MariusAB

potix said:


> I forgot to say that these earhooks are awesome with lhdc. More details, more air, better soundstage.
> I hope the future model will support aptx lossless. My trip to full quality wireless sound has been long enough


By the way what iems do you use with utws5. I still want to decide where is utws5 ceiling. When it was poor codec i knew but with lhdc i now more thinking what iems to get . Knowing utws  little warmer and musical tuning i really think about neutral or even brighter iems that could be good option wanting more reference neutral output.


----------



## Void4

potix said:


> I forgot to say that these earhooks are awesome with lhdc. More details, more air, better soundstage.
> I hope the future model will support aptx lossless. My trip to full quality wireless sound has been long enough


I agree. aptX lossless for the new version of UTWS would be amazing


----------



## Nick24JJ (Sep 13, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> I am using Xiaomi mobile phone as well. And I will get the same phenomenon as you mentioned. And I checked in the APTX website, the Redmi Note 10 Pro supports Aptx but not Aptx adaptive.
> 
> Best regards


Thanks for confirming. I have tested this a bit and on my Xiaomi POCO F2 PRO I cannot set LHDC to 900 kbps. It appears to be always set to Balanced (500/560 kbps). I tried many things, setting sample rate to 44.1 and 48 and the bit rate to 16 and 24. I've tried to set it during playback and after stopping playback and closing [YouTube and Amazon Music Unlimited]. It is always set to Balanced. I am not sure if it even sets to 900 when I select it, because there's no change in the sound during playback. And when I return to the Developer settings to check, it is set to Balanced.

Is this how it is supposed to work or do I need to set something differently?

POCO F2 Pro, MIUI 13.0.4 stable, on Android 12


----------



## potix

MariusAB said:


> By the way what iems do you use with utws5. I still want to decide where is utws5 ceiling. When it was poor codec i knew but with lhdc i now more thinking what iems to get . Knowing utws  little warmer and musical tuning i really think about neutral or even brighter iems that could be good option wanting more reference neutral output.


I'm using the Blessing2. They are neutral/analytical with some brightness. Don't expect the ak dac to change deeply their character but of course they will sound somehow more relaxed, and not saying that because I dislike ak converters, since every equipment I have is built with them inside.
I think I will upgrade the moondrop if the lossless technology will be improved. Anyway with lhdc or ldac we are already near to cable performances.


----------



## MariusAB

Nick24JJ said:


> Thanks for confirming. I have tested this a bit and on my Xiaomi POCO F2 PRO I cannot set LHDC to 900 kbps. It appears to be always set to Balanced (500/560 kbps). I tried many things, setting sample rate to 44.1 and 48 and the bit rate to 16 and 24. I've tried to set it during playback and after stopping playback and closing [YouTube and Amazon Music Unlimited]. It is always set to Balanced. I am not sure if it even sets to 900 when I select it, because there's no change in the sound during playback. And when I return to the Developer settings to check, it is set to Balanced.
> 
> Is this how it is supposed to work or do I need to set something differently?
> 
> POCO F2 Pro, MIUI 13.0.4 stable, on Android 12


Tested  briefly on poco f4gt , f4 or x4gt  amd see always  returning  to adaptive setting in lhdc developer options. In your phone its on balanced. Interesting. Is it really locks on different options?. Seem not. But today tested without utws5 connected, only bluetooth on. This could be the reason


----------



## Nick24JJ

MariusAB said:


> Tested  briefly on poco f4gt , f4 or x4gt  amd see always  returning  to adaptive setting in lhdc developer options. In your phone its on balanced. Interesting. Is it really locks on different options?. Seem not. But today tested without utws5 connected, only bluetooth on. This could be the reason


Please, test again with your UTWS5 connected and report. Can you set it to LHDC 900 kbps in your Developer settings? Does it keep the setting? I mean, if you set it, exit the Developer settings and return back in, what do you see? LHDC 900 or LHDC Balanced?

Thank you


----------



## MariusAB

Nick24JJ said:


> Please, test again with your UTWS5 connected and report. Can you set it to LHDC 900 kbps in your Developer settings? Does it keep the setting? I mean, if you set it, exit the Developer settings and return back in, what do you see? LHDC 900 or LHDC Balanced?
> 
> Thank you


Dont have utws5 with myself today but tomorrow will so also make a test you ask with pocco phones.  Ofcourse if nobody will till then. For me it is also interesting to know is it working and how it works with lhdc


----------



## Nick24JJ

MariusAB said:


> Dont have utws5 with myself today but tomorrow will so also make a test you ask with pocco phones.  Ofcourse if nobody will till then. For me it is also interesting to know is it working and how it works with lhdc


Thank you, looking forward to your observations! Please, also tell the phone you are using, Android and MIUI version.


----------



## Nick24JJ

MariusAB said:


> Dont have utws5 with myself today but tomorrow will so also make a test you ask with pocco phones.  Ofcourse if nobody will till then. For me it is also interesting to know is it working and how it works with lhdc


Have you checked?


----------



## MariusAB

Nick24JJ said:


> Have you checked?


Hey, sorry today was a little too busy so had no chance to do it , but tomorrow really planing to do this and will post it here.  Sorry for that


----------



## MariusAB

Nick24JJ said:


> Have you checked?


So tested today as said. Interesting.
Tested with poco f4 , f4 gt, xiaomi 11 pro. No telephone stays on 900 kbps option.  After setting and going out and going back i saw 500/560 option, but even then f4gt was not playing sound ( it was silent) , and only till i set  to 400 kbps it played audio ( f4 played on 500/560). Also on adaptive option it was playing.  It was on Miu 13.0.02 and  4 versions. 
But also checked on mi pad 5 ( Miu13.0.6)
It stays on 900 kbps option and plays audio normally. So seems not utws5 problem but poco and xiaomi phones implementation. Don't know why there is no support for highest bitrates.
Also in all devices it goes  to aptx adaptive as default  if disconnected.


----------



## Nick24JJ (Sep 15, 2022)

MariusAB said:


> So tested today as said. Interesting.
> Tested with poco f4 , f4 gt, xiaomi 11 pro. No telephone stays on 900 kbps option.  After setting and going out and going back i saw 500/560 option, but even then f4gt was not playing sound ( it was silent) , and only till i set  to 400 kbps it played audio ( f4 played on 500/560). Also on adaptive option it was playing.  It was on Miu 13.0.02 and  4 versions.
> But also checked on mi pad 5 ( Miu13.0.6)
> It stays on 900 kbps option and plays audio normally. So seems not utws5 problem but poco and xiaomi phones implementation. Don't know why there is no support for highest bitrates.
> Also in all devices it goes  to aptx adaptive as default  if disconnected.


Thank you very much for this testing!

So, @FiiO can you please clarify:

- Why is the UTWS5 going up to *max* 500/560 kbps on the following Xiaomi phones: POCO F2 Pro, POCO F4, POCO F4 GT, Mi 11 PRO?
- I am running MIUI Global 13.0.4, the other member is running MIUI 13.0.2. Which MIUI version are you running, @FiiO ?
- Does this have to do with your implementation of the LHDC or with MIUI?

Thank you

PS: On my POCO F2 Pro, LHDC goes up to 500/560 kbps only if I will set the sample rate to 44.1 or 48.0 kHz. The phone defaults at 96.0 kHz, in which case LHDC plays only at Best Effort (Auto bit rate). At any other setting, no sound plays.


----------



## toaster10v

Got em in yesterday for my A12ts. Sounds surprisingly good with aptxHD. Unfortunately, LHDC doesn't work on my device (Pixel 6).


----------



## MariusAB

toaster10v said:


> Got em in yesterday for my A12ts. Sounds surprisingly good with aptxHD. Unfortunately, LHDC doesn't work on my device (Pixel 6).


Happy listening, yes with aptx hd is not maximum you can get but i myself was listening long time with aptx only and was quite happy. Utws sounds really good with all iems , exept too warm or bassy for my taste. But it's really one of the best products fiio made. And you was not afraid to put your iems that cost so much more and still happy with outcome.  That's nice


----------



## toaster10v

MariusAB said:


> Happy listening, yes with aptx hd is not maximum you can get but i myself was listening long time with aptx only and was quite happy. Utws sounds really good with all iems , exept too warm or bassy for my taste. But it's really one of the best products fiio made. And you was not afraid to put your iems that cost so much more and still happy with outcome.  That's nice


Yea I was honestly worried I would be disappointed by it coming from using a DAP but genuinely they sound really good. Certainly are bassy so I swapped to the M15 modules and it helped a bit with that (I like a bit more bass as I primarily use my IEMs for working out). I haven't used bluetooth in-ears in so long that I figured they were still terrible on android but I am quite impressed with how rapidly they connect to my phone once they are out of the case. Also with how little the latency is. Overall 9/10 product, just wish the case was a little bigger as it barely fits the A12ts.


----------



## potix

MariusAB said:


> But also checked on mi pad 5 ( Miu13.0.6)
> It stays on 900 kbps option and plays audio normally. So seems not utws5 problem but poco and xiaomi phones implementation. Don't know why there is no support for highest bitrates.
> Also in all devices it goes  to aptx adaptive as default  if disconnected.


Does it default to aptx adaptive on mi pad too?


----------



## MariusAB

potix said:


> Does it default to aptx adaptive on mi pad too?


This i haven't checked on mi pad device but perhaps have possibility to check soon. So will post here


----------



## FiiO

Nick24JJ said:


> Thank you very much for this testing!
> 
> So, @FiiO can you please clarify:
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

The UTWS5 does not support 900kbps currently. But we will try to assess about that in later firmware update.

Best regards


----------



## Altes

It sounds quite bad on aptx on Samsung S10, like a thin, cheap, hollow, boxy sound with poor separation and weak bass. On bluetooth 5.0 on Windows, it sounds noticeably better. Unfortunately, I don't have bluetooth 5.2 nor aptx adaptive compatible players. I didn't know it sounded that bad on aptx codec. Sounds like cheap $10 buds on aptx on Samsung S10.


----------



## Nick24JJ

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The UTWS5 does not support 900kbps currently. But we will try to assess about that in later firmware update.
> 
> Best regards


Thank you for confirming and clarifying this matter! 

Personally, I am very happy with the 2 pairs of the UTWS5 I own. I used to listen with aptX Adaptive and it was great, now listening with LHDC, sounds even better! 

Looking forward to the next firmware update


----------



## Void4

Nick24JJ said:


> Thank you for confirming and clarifying this matter!
> 
> Personally, I am very happy with the 2 pairs of the UTWS5 I own. I used to listen with aptX Adaptive and it was great, now listening with LHDC, sounds even better!
> 
> Looking forward to the next firmware update


hope we get a new firmware update soon


----------



## MariusAB

potix said:


> Does it default to aptx adaptive on mi pad too?


 so i checked and with mipad 5 it goes back to lhcd. After turning off bluetooth  ang going back or puting utws 5 to their box and closing and  connecting back it always goes to lhcd. So mipad 5 somehow works differently than mi phones i tested. Also it works with 900, kbsp or at least it stays on this settings so dont know how to understand fiio claims their utws5 is only max 500/600 kbps capable at the moment. Why i see differently with mi pad 5.   Mi pad 5  + Utws5 somehow likes each other  Could it be  because  mi pad has miu global 13.06  latest from what i tested.


----------



## Knightsfan11 (Sep 22, 2022)

Sorry if it's been discussed previously, but have 2 questions regarding these.
1. How heavy are they on the ears?
2. Can phone calls be taken through these? Assuming these ear hooks have microphones?


----------



## Spektykles (Sep 23, 2022)

I just received my Fiio UTWS5 from local distributor today, old version tho. Upgraded to v1.42 fw and using it with Xiaomi 12S Ultra supports both aptX Adaptive (the phone will show Snapdragon Sound logo) and LHDC. Its nice, but encounter this one weird bug when UTWS5 gone crazy and output random interference noise at loud volume when I randomly tapped the right hook button to try play/pause. Restart the earhook and dont have that anymore yet. But keep that in mind in case you encounter it 
Also one more thing to keep in mind: default aptX Adaptive setting will be 48KHz 24bit. You can try to change it to 96Khz 24bit to get a lil bit more sound quality, if you have a phone that supports it (Snapdragon 888 and up). Working fine in that mode.
With LHDC, like other reports before me it can only run at 500/560Kbps, no 900Kbps.
Some technical question to @FiiO : Can you tell us what bitrate of aptX Adaptive codec the UTWS5 is using? Is it 420Kbps or 860Kbps? Do you plan to upgrade it to aptX Lossless (~1Mbps) in the future?
Also I would love to be a beta firmware tester if you want.


----------



## eneilism

Got my utws5. However, i bought the 2pin version. My starfields don't sit properly (too loose). Anyone tried shuoer s12 on it? Does it sit well? Recommend an iem at the same price range that sit well with utws5. Thanks


----------



## Altes

Knightsfan11 said:


> Sorry if it's been discussed previously, but have 2 questions regarding these.
> 1. How heavy are they on the ears?
> 2. Can phone calls be taken through these? Assuming these ear hooks have microphones?


1. These are very light on the ears. I can even wear them (improperly) with non-over-ear earbuds (YMMV).
2. Yes, but not great quality for phone calls.


----------



## Spektykles (Sep 24, 2022)

Spektykles said:


> I just received my Fiio UTWS5 from local distributor today, old version tho. Upgraded to v1.42 fw and using it with Xiaomi 12S Ultra supports both aptX Adaptive (the phone will show Snapdragon Sound logo) and LHDC. Its nice, but encounter this one weird bug when UTWS5 gone crazy and output random interference noise at loud volume when I randomly tapped the right hook button to try play/pause. Restart the earhook and dont have that anymore yet. But keep that in mind in case you encounter it
> Also one more thing to keep in mind: default aptX Adaptive setting will be 48KHz 24bit. You can try to change it to 96Khz 24bit to get a lil bit more sound quality, if you have a phone that supports it (Snapdragon 888 and up). Working fine in that mode.
> With LHDC, like other reports before me it can only run at 500/560Kbps, no 900Kbps.
> Some technical question to @FiiO : Can you tell us what bitrate of aptX Adaptive codec the UTWS5 is using? Is it 420Kbps or 860Kbps? Do you plan to upgrade it to aptX Lossless (~1Mbps) in the future?
> Also I would love to be a beta firmware tester if you want.


Looks like i found out what made that horrible noise i encountered. Apparently on my unit the mic is busted. I tried to answer a call and the other side told me after the call that they cant heard anything except that horrible noise. So yep, warranty time 
Sad to see such low quality control on a new item i bought just 2 days ago.


----------



## Nick24JJ

Spektykles said:


> Also one more thing to keep in mind: *default aptX Adaptive setting will be 48KHz 24bit.* You can try to change it to 96Khz 24bit to get a lil bit more sound quality, if you have a phone that supports it (Snapdragon 888 and up). Working fine in that mode.
> With LHDC, like other reports before me it can only run at 500/560Kbps, no 900Kbps.
> ...


Thank you for this! I've checked with my POCO F2 PRO (Chipset: Qualcomm SM8250 Snapdragon 865 5G (7 nm+)) and I confirm that I cannot set it to 96kHz/24bit. It always defaults to 48/24. I would feel better if I was aware of these details prior to investing in 2 pairs of the UTWS5. It would not change my decision. as I am using one pair with the HOOK-X to listen to music from my phone and the other pair with my Timeless to watch movies from my laptop, and it is super convenient for me in both use cases. But it would feel good to know. Sorry for what happened with your pair. You are absolutely right about FiiO's low quality control... One thing I fail to perceive is, how come and no other company has not offered anything similar, yet ?😕😕?


----------



## Spektykles

Nick24JJ said:


> Thank you for this! I've checked with my POCO F2 PRO (Chipset: Qualcomm SM8250 Snapdragon 865 5G (7 nm+)) and I confirm that I cannot set it to 96kHz/24bit. It always defaults to 48/24. I would feel better if I was aware of these details prior to investing in 2 pairs of the UTWS5. It would not change my decision. as I am using one pair with the HOOK-X to listen to music from my phone and the other pair with my Timeless to watch movies from my laptop, and it is super convenient for me in both use cases. But it would feel good to know. Sorry for what happened with your pair. You are absolutely right about FiiO's low quality control... One thing I fail to perceive is, how come and no other company has not offered anything similar, yet ?😕😕?


I also had an Poco F2 Pro before upgrade to my current 12S Ultra and I can explain why your phone cant "support" 96/24. It's because Xiaomi/Qualcomm disabled "aptX Adaptive r2.1" feature for 96/24, and the phone only officially support "aptX Adaptive r2.0" spec (48/24). If you have root on your phone I can show you a way to enable r2.1 unoffically (no guarantee on that will work flawlessly or not).
I also discovered you can uses LHDC codec on non-LHDC-supported device via a hack: install Savitech's BTHDPlayer app (for Apple devices) or Savitech's Hi-Res BT Player app (Android, not on the Play Store due to unknown reason). Supports only local music playback, no streaming services support_. _Savitech is the original developer of LHDC codec.


----------



## RouZah

Has anyone here used the UTWS5 with the *64 Audio Tia Fourte* or the *Empire Ears Odin/Evo*?

I wonder how they sound when driven with the UTWS5.


----------



## Nick24JJ

Spektykles said:


> I also had an Poco F2 Pro before upgrade to my current 12S Ultra and I can explain why your phone cant "support" 96/24. *It's because Xiaomi/Qualcomm disabled "aptX Adaptive r2.1" feature for 96/24*, and the phone only officially support "aptX Adaptive r2.0" spec (48/24). If you have root on your phone I can show you a way to enable r2.1 unoffically (no guarantee on that will work flawlessly or not).
> I also discovered you can uses LHDC codec on non-LHDC-supported device via a hack: install Savitech's BTHDPlayer app (for Apple devices) or Savitech's Hi-Res BT Player app (Android, not on the Play Store due to unknown reason). Supports only local music playback, no streaming services support_. _Savitech is the original developer of LHDC codec.


Why have they disabled it? Was it not working properly? My phone is not rooted but thanks anyway


----------



## Spektykles

Nick24JJ said:


> Why have they disabled it? Was it not working properly? My phone is not rooted but thanks anyway


Reserved for future models


----------



## gall748 (Sep 26, 2022)

Spektykles said:


> U menya takže bysl Poco F2 Pro do obnovlenia do moego tekustego 12S Ultra, i ya mogu obdänit, počemu vavest telefon «может». Это с помощью тема, что Xiaomi / Qualcomm отключила функцию «aptX Adaptive r2.1» для 96/24, а телефон только «aptX» поде. ЕСТЬ корень на вашем телефон, я могу прокать вам способ ( бет.
> Я так, как правило, так и есть, не положено, - LHDC -, че: установит приложение BTDlayer Savitech ( усть устройст Apple ) или приложенье Hi - Res BT Player ( Android, не в Play Store по неэстному>. Поддеревьето колько локальноэ воспорозвенье музыки, поддерожка потоковских сервисов отсуства_. _Савитеч явяэця оригиналным разработчиком кодека НРС.


Greetings! Please tell us how to enable the "aptX Adaptive r2.1" function for 96/24. Phone Poco X3 Pro, MIUI 12.5.7. Rooted.


----------



## LionelH2

FIIO, any information on release of firmware update?


----------



## behemothkat

@FiiO also, I’m not sure if anyone posted.
“FiiO Control” application on IOS16 crashes when connecting to earhooks. Under IOS15 worked perfectly.


----------



## ccrys

How is the microphone quality especially in noisy medium ?
I'm using for calls wf-1000xm3 and the mic quality is very bad in noisy environment.


----------



## ken1109

Is there any plan for future Bluetooth hooks after UTWS5?


----------



## Lobaba

I bought fiio fh5 to use with utws5. FH5 both sides with cable works. However, right side FH5 doesn't work with either sides of utws5. Left side FH5 works with both sides of UTWS5.

It is the right side that is too loose and I have no idea how to rectify it. Please advise thank you


----------



## potix (Sep 28, 2022)

Use the Fiio app to verify that right earhook is connected, if it is not try to reset. Place both earhooks in the case, make sure they are both charging and push the center button for 12 seconds.
I must say it: the audio quality is good but the product quality is a PITA.


----------



## emlin

potix said:


> Use the Fiio app to verify that right earhook is connected, if it is not try to reset. Place both earhooks in the case, make sure they are both charging and push the center button for 12 seconds.
> I must say it: the audio quality is good but the product quality is a PITA.


Read what was said. Then try again.


----------



## potix

emlin said:


> Read what was said. Then try again.


True. I had deleted my message righ before your reply


----------



## Lobaba

potix said:


> Use the Fiio app to verify that right earhook is connected, if it is not try to reset. Place both earhooks in the case, make sure they are both charging and push the center button for 12 seconds.
> I must say it: the audio quality is good but the product quality is a PITA.


Yes connected as right earhook can play music using left FH5.

Reset is done.

This seems to be more of a physical connection issue rather than software.


----------



## Spektykles

Yep, there is some issue with the physical connnection with the earhooks and the case. I had to sometimes put the earhook in the case 2-3 times to make it recognize by the case, or shake it.
I returned my defective UTWS5 to the local distributor and they said they will RMA it back to FiiO. That will take a month. That sucks because they cant exchange me a new one immediately, they said it's FiiO decision to replace me with a new one or not.


----------



## dknight12115 (Oct 1, 2022)

Hello, anyone using the utws5 with samsung smartphone? Since it not support aptx hd/adaptive/ and no LHDC also, so i wonder if it good enough with just aptx or any solution for Samsung smartphone to utilise the utws5? (Shame to SS though, since i use flagship s22 ultra but still struggle with bluetooth codec). Or do we have plan to implement LDAC to the utws5?


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Yes, I also hope we get a new version soon! Hopefully with the latest qualcomm SoC (aptx Lossless/LC3). 

Personally id love a much smaller and portable case as well. So it can compete with TWS on portability.


----------



## Gulatikirat0

Hi everyone, I have never owned custom Iems and I am planning to get the Mest mk2 customs. Will custom iems fit the utsw5 case? I am having hard time figuring that out. Thank you in advance for help!


----------



## Gulatikirat0

lycos said:


> I just bought this utws5 for my mest mk2.
> 
> Does anyone know a carry case with hook for it to attach on belt?
> Its abit too big to fit into jean pocket


Hi! Is this the custom version of Mest mk2? I am wondering if the customs will fit the case? I have never owned custom iems. Thank you in advance


----------



## charleski

I got my UTSW5 last week and was excited to see that Xiaomi had added LHDC (listed as 'LHDC_v3' in dev options) to my Pocophone F1 before they abandoned it. I use my earphones almost solely when out walking the dog, with the phone in my right pocket next to my leg.

LHDC worked fine for the first couple of days, but then I started to notice odd dropouts - I would get bizarre tonal shifts, as if certain frequency bands were being lost, or I would find that some parts of the spectrum were distorted (especially the treble). Troubleshooting was complicated by the fact that everything is going through Wavelet (which is an essential game-changer), but I was able to verify that Wavelet wasn't causing the problem. Switching sameplerate and bitdepth in dev options seemed to make things a bit better, but I would still get the problem (I left bitrate on auto). I found a BT signal strength meter app and discovered that the signal drops by over 30dB when I put the phone down next to my leg. So it seems that this is a simple result of physical limitations - you can only squeeze so many bits into the signal when over half the power is being absorbed by my body. I turned LHDC off to drop back to AptX and all the problems went away, and that's what I'll use from now on. I'm not too fussed about AptX Adaptive, as I suspect that for my use case it'll simply 'adapt' the bitrate down to the level I'm getting from AptX now. 

If I can move the phone away from my body then LHDC works perfectly. I'm listening using it now with the phone just sitting on my desk and range seems fine. I've never tried LDAC or AptX HD, but I suspect they're subject to the same physical limitations, though it's possible they might fail more gracefully.

I note that Fiio's LHDC implementation is listed as 'beta' in the changelog. Maybe it would be worth making the switch down to the lower bitrate more aggressive. It would certainly be nice if you could force transmission to be limited to 48kHz/16 bits, as 96/24 over bluetooth is just a fantasy outside lab conditions (and a waste of time anyway).


----------



## potix

charleski said:


> I got my UTSW5 last week and was excited to see that Xiaomi had added LHDC (listed as 'LHDC_v3' in dev options) to my Pocophone F1 before they abandoned it. I use my earphones almost solely when out walking the dog, with the phone in my right pocket next to my leg.
> 
> LHDC worked fine for the first couple of days, but then I started to notice odd dropouts - I would get bizarre tonal shifts, as if certain frequency bands were being lost, or I would find that some parts of the spectrum were distorted (especially the treble). Troubleshooting was complicated by the fact that everything is going through Wavelet (which is an essential game-changer), but I was able to verify that Wavelet wasn't causing the problem. Switching sameplerate and bitdepth in dev options seemed to make things a bit better, but I would still get the problem (I left bitrate on auto). I found a BT signal strength meter app and discovered that the signal drops by over 30dB when I put the phone down next to my leg. So it seems that this is a simple result of physical limitations - you can only squeeze so many bits into the signal when over half the power is being absorbed by my body. I turned LHDC off to drop back to AptX and all the problems went away, and that's what I'll use from now on. I'm not too fussed about AptX Adaptive, as I suspect that for my use case it'll simply 'adapt' the bitrate down to the level I'm getting from AptX now.
> 
> ...


LHDC is working fine in my case (with whatever bitrate/samplerate), even better than LDAC on XM4. I get only occasional dropouts or disconnections.
I think it might be related to your phone or your utws5 sample.


----------



## charleski

potix said:


> LHDC is working fine in my case (with whatever bitrate/samplerate), even better than LDAC on XM4. I get only occasional dropouts or disconnections.
> I think it might be related to your phone or your utws5 sample.


Walking around with your phone in your pants right next to your leg? As I said, it works fine as long as I can move the phone away from my body.


----------



## potix

charleski said:


> Walking around with your phone in your pants right next to your leg? As I said, it works fine as long as I can move the phone away from my body.


Yes, of course. But when you are outside, radio waves pollution can cause that kind of issues when an high bitrate codec is involved.


----------



## charleski

Yeah, thought so…
So it looks like it’s not worth bothering about high-bitrate codecs if you carry the phone next to your body.

This has nothing to do with radio pollution, as that’s going to be a lot higher indoors with WiFi competing for space on the 2.4GHz band, and BT has lots of ways to deal with that. But it can’t dodge the fact that your body is very effective at soaking up transmission power.


----------



## Nick24JJ

Personally, I'm not bothering with FiiO's LHDC beta implementation anymore. Yes. I can hear some difference compared to the default aptX Adaptive, but their beta does not sound/feel right to me, so why should I bother setting it up inside Bluetooth Settings every time? The worst is my feeling that FiiO has abandoned the UTWS5... People here are asking various questions, they are expressing concerns and even complaints, and FiiO is completely absent... And, when a rep is paying us the "honour" to respond, it will either be a generic, non-helpful, reply or telling us that "this or that request" cannot be implemented/cannot happen.


----------



## charleski

Nick24JJ said:


> Personally, I'm not bothering with FiiO's LHDC beta implementation anymore. Yes. I can hear some difference compared to the default aptX Adaptive, but their beta does not sound/feel right to me, so why should I bother setting it up inside Bluetooth Settings every time? The worst is my feeling that FiiO has abandoned the UTWS5... People here are asking various questions, they are expressing concerns and even complaints, and FiiO is completely absent... And, when a rep is paying us the "honour" to respond, it will either be a generic, non-helpful, reply or telling us that "this or that request" cannot be implemented/cannot happen.


I think the major issue is that it doesn't degrade down to the lowest bitrate gracefully and you get weird tonal shifts as frequency sub-bands are lost. But I'm not sure how much of that can be governed on the receiver end. If there were a switch in the Control app allowing it to advertise to the phone as limited to 48kHz (so you don't have to switch every time it connects) that might help prevent it trying to pack worthless data into the stream, though.

I think people are just going to have to accept that LDAC isn't going to happen without a hardware change - Sony doesn't want to undercut the fees they get from LDAC-licensed chips. It would be nice to have a proper ten-band EQ in the Control app, but I suspect I'd just end up sticking with Wavelet anyway.


----------



## Spektykles

Here is a bunch of UTWS5 old and new firmwares that I collected Google Drive


----------



## emlin

Spektykles said:


> Here is a bunch of UTWS5 old and new firmwares that I collected Google Drive


I think they are all old. Nothing new. 

Despite the promises...


----------



## Spektykles

I just post my collection so you can test which fw gave the least trouble and best SQ. In my testing with the defective mic UTWS5, I found the old fw made the mic very quiet (but still unusable), new fw made the horrible noise I reported. So its doing something other than faulty HW.
I read somewhere that Fiio said a new fw will come out at September. Not sure where is it now


----------



## potix

Xiaomi Pad 5, Android 12, Miui Global 13.1.3. I can set 900kbps but the phone can't stay on this setting, reverting to 500kbps (this wasn't happening on redmi note 10 pro). LHDC codec can be stored under utws5 bluetooth settings.
Did anyone try any new phone with Snapdragon 8+ gen1, like Zenfone 9, Motorola Edge 30 Ultra, Oneplus 10T, Xiaomi 12T pro?


----------



## charleski

potix said:


> Xiaomi Pad 5, Android 12, Miui Global 13.1.3. I can set 900kbps but the phone can't stay on this setting, reverting to 500kbps (this wasn't happening on redmi note 10 pro). LHDC codec can be stored under utws5 bluetooth settings.
> Did anyone try any new phone with Snapdragon 8+ gen1, like Zenfone 9, Motorola Edge 30 Ultra, Oneplus 10T, Xiaomi 12T pro?


According to the Fiio support guy who posts here the Utws5 doesn't support 900kbps.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...ver-the-world-2022-04-30.959856/post-17147816


----------



## potix

charleski said:


> According to the Fiio support guy who posts here the Utws5 doesn't support 900kbps.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...ver-the-world-2022-04-30.959856/post-17147816


On a Redmi Note 10 pro the earhooks were stably connected at 900kbps. Maybe it depends on the codec implementation on the transmitting device.


----------



## LionelH2

FIIO, any update on next firmware release?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Okay so I just gotta know, is this indeed good enough to replace something like a Qudelix 5k? I'm using the Fiio FD5 and these are HEAVILY tempting right now.


----------



## eswng679 (Oct 13, 2022)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Okay so I just gotta know, is this indeed good enough to replace something like a Qudelix 5k? I'm using the Fiio FD5 and these are HEAVILY tempting right now.


As a Q5K owner myself, I don't think they can replace the Q5K, unless you want a "true wireless" set up. The Q5K offers unmatched customization in its price category, balanced / SE outputs and sounds amazing. The Q5K mobile app is top-tier. The UTWS5 has a lot less features, does not have EQ or LDAC and finicky charging. The FiiO app is alot less refined, even basic. That said, they sound decent enough and I definitely enjoy them from a convenience standpoint.


----------



## LionelH2

I would agree. I’m using them with the Timeless and they do sound very good. That said, there is no support for LDAC and LHDC doesn’t even work with FIIO Daps at this point.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

eswng679 said:


> As a Q5K owner myself, I don't think they can replace the Q5K, unless you want a "true wireless" set up. The Q5K offers unmatched customization in its price category, balanced / SE outputs and sounds amazing. The Q5K mobile app is top-tier. The UTWS5 has a lot less features, does not have EQ or LDAC and finicky charging. The FiiO app is alot less refined, even basic. That said, they sound decent enough and I definitely enjoy them from a convenience standpoint.



It's really just sound I care about. LDAC is great but I feel it's similar to lossless files in that it's less about a tangible sonic difference and more just that it's good to know you have it. I don't EQ anything, balanced is irrelevant for IEMs and doesn't affect the sound directly, all the bells and whistles might be nice but all I care about is in the ears how much of a difference they have between them. 

Moreover, LDAC is far more finicky than people realize. I'd be willing to bet on the majority of people's devices they're not getting a steady 990, but bouncing between 990 and 660 (if not 330) haphazardly and not noticing when it occurs. Given that I listen to music at 320kbps, AptX is plenty. I just gotta know how much compression/artifacts/noise/etc the Fiio imparts.


----------



## LionelH2

I have toyed with the idea of buying a BTR7 or Q5k but I don’t want to give up the convenience of wireless for my use case. All
My music files are lossless, so a high end codec would benefit me, although I concede that it may not be as solid a connection in the real world.


----------



## Nick24JJ

@FiiO , any update on next firmware release?


----------



## Spektykles

potix said:


> Xiaomi Pad 5, Android 12, Miui Global 13.1.3. I can set 900kbps but the phone can't stay on this setting, reverting to 500kbps (this wasn't happening on redmi note 10 pro). LHDC codec can be stored under utws5 bluetooth settings.
> Did anyone try any new phone with Snapdragon 8+ gen1, like Zenfone 9, Motorola Edge 30 Ultra, Oneplus 10T, Xiaomi 12T pro?


I reported earlier with my Xiaomi 12S Ultra (Xiaomi' 2022 flagship with 8+ Gen 1) that LHDC cant run at 900Kbps. So I think any phone thats able to use 900Kbps must be buggy and doesnt reflect the true value.

Also, FiiO is really quiet on this thread since last month. They are active on other product threads so I think they basically ignore this thread


----------



## Lightspeed12

SomeGuyDude said:


> Okay so I just gotta know, is this indeed good enough to replace something like a Qudelix 5k? I'm using the Fiio FD5 and these are HEAVILY tempting right now.


I own both the Qudelix 5k & the utws5.
I wouldn't say the utws5 would be so much a replacement but it is definitely a lot easier to use outside or for driving or in the workplace.
Sometimes it's just good to be free of cables.


----------



## charleski

Since I'm cheap, I balked at the cost of the OEAudio mmcx-2pin connector and was sure I could find something cheaper on Aliexpress.
Well, I could, for substantially less money you can get https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000302353396.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.35e51802Bn2ubj
It's clear from the pictures that's it's longer than the proper adapter, but I couldn't tell if this would be a problem. 

They arrived this morning and do actually work - the 2pin connector was a bit tight, but there's nothing wrong with that as long as you're careful. The assembly can be worn without much difficulty:



But ... it's impossible to arrange in a way that lets you close the lid of the case:

So, sadly, it's not a viable option. The adapter measures 15mm from mmcx end to the end of the 2pin flange, whereas the one I'll get instead is only 8.3mm (but costs more than the iems ...). Luckily I didn't waste too much money.


----------



## Spektykles

Got my new replacement UTWS5 from the distributor, still old version. Mic is working fine however too quiet and I have to basically scream to get the other side to heard my voice. Ambient mode is a bit weird when it cycles on and off constantly. Firmware v1.42


----------



## Lightspeed12

charleski said:


> Since I'm cheap, I balked at the cost of the OEAudio mmcx-2pin connector and was sure I could find something cheaper on Aliexpress.
> Well, I could, for substantially less money you can get https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000302353396.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.35e51802Bn2ubj
> It's clear from the pictures that's it's longer than the proper adapter, but I couldn't tell if this would be a problem.
> 
> ...


I had those but they were expensive & around the same length, I could only just squeeze my ie300s in the case. But then I found these which gave me heaps of room.


----------



## Lightspeed12




----------



## eswng679 (Oct 18, 2022)

@FiiO @FiiO Willson are we still expecting a new firmware update for the UTWS5 or has support for this ended with all the newer products you’re pushing out?


----------



## FiiO

eswng679 said:


> @FiiO @FiiO Willson are we still expecting a new firmware update for the UTWS5 or has support for this ended with all the pure new products you’re pushing out?


Dear friend,

We could not promise the time of next firmware currently. But we will release it when the new firmware is stable enough. Please give us some time. And differenct engineers are in charge of different products actually. 

Best regards


----------



## Spektykles (Oct 20, 2022)

I have been experimenting with ways to get the most out of SBC codec on this device (when I use my PC for example, without aptX support). So far I got ~800Kbps without skipping (yours might vary depends on how much noisy your 2.4GHz band is). If you sit in the middle of nowhere, you might get full 1.2Mbps bitrate of "lossless"  (same settings as me, bitpool all the way to 53). How to use: setup the settingsjust like mine and start cranking the bitpool until you no longer have skipping.
Check this software: https://www.bluetoothgoodies.com/a2dp/


----------



## dmphile

I would still love to see multipoint implemented in a firmware update. @FiiO @FiiO Willson


----------



## charleski (Nov 5, 2022)

Bluetooth connections can often have odd issues, but I've had a situation in which only the right earhook connects when taking them out of the case. The only thing that will fix this is to unpair and then re-pair the earhooks. I've had these a month, use them every day and it's happened twice so far, so it's not a major issue, but annoying when it happens, especially since speed and convenience is the whole point of these gadgets. I can't recall this ever happening with my previous TWS, which used an older QCC3020 chip.

[Edit: It turns out this was a hardware issue a used by a fault in the charging pins, waiting for a replacement.]


----------



## DeJaVu

Spektykles said:


> I have been experimenting with ways to get the most out of SBC codec on this device (when I use my PC for example, without aptX support). So far I got ~800Kbps without skipping (yours might vary depends on how much noisy your 2.4GHz band is). If you sit in the middle of nowhere, you might get full 1.2Mbps bitrate of "lossless"  (same settings as me, bitpool all the way to 53). How to use: setup the settingsjust like mine and start cranking the bitpool until you no longer have skipping.
> Check this software: https://www.bluetoothgoodies.com/a2dp/


Was doing this with Linux, wasnt aware that a windows solution has been made. Nice find.


----------



## MariusAB

Wanted to report that on new phones oneplus10t no lhdc supprt only aptx adaptive and also had big hopes with  nothing1 phone which from version 1..4 supports lhdc but somehow with utws5 only aptx adaptive max what i can get. Even in developer options you see lhdc but on device setting hd sound is only aptx adaptive available. So dont know if this from nothing developers or other reasons. Interesting if someone has nothing phone do they get lhdc to any bluetooth supported device?


----------



## tirrorex

New owner of UTSW5 here.
I am trying to get the aptx LL with game mode to work on windows 11.
It seems it is possible with some usb dongles that provide the bluetooth capabilities missing from the computer motherboard.
I purchased an eppfun AK3040 but either i am too dumb to understand how i can switch codecs or it's not working.
How do you pair the devices and see the UTWS5 after in windows?
Or do you see only the dongle and it does all the work?

I can send it back and get an other model if this one doesn't work, the idea would be to use a usb to lightning adapter on my iphone and do the same for more codecs support 
Any help is welcome, cheers


----------



## Jazic

tirrorex said:


> New owner of UTSW5 here.
> I am trying to get the aptx LL with game mode to work on windows 11.
> It seems it is possible with some usb dongles that provide the bluetooth capabilities missing from the computer motherboard.
> I purchased an eppfun AK3040 but either i am too dumb to understand how i can switch codecs or it's not working.
> ...




Pair it with your phone first. Set the game mode and ambient noise level. 

Go to your phones Bluetooth and click disconnect. 

Now when you hear disconnected and pairing on your IEMs, go to your PC and connect. 


If you're PC supports Aptx it's almost certain it supports Adaptive (LL) Aptx. 

Once you connect to your PC you're now set to fast wireless and/or ambient sound without the app. 

If you turn off the headset it will revert back to Aptx and no ambient. So you have to repeat if you charge afaik.


----------



## Jazic

I recently got a pair and gave them a go. I even have them renamed to "MMk2 UTWS5". 

There are better solutions out there that sound better but you cannot beat these on a Unique Melody Mest Mk2. It's like putting pumpkin juice in a race car but it works and give me complete dad freedom to handle my kids and ignore the screaming and whining and still let in some noise. 

Battery life isn't perfect but for what I get I'm happy. I'd love to see a high end model with top of the line but for now this is my jam.


----------



## xneon

MariusAB said:


> Wanted to report that on new phones oneplus10t no lhdc supprt only aptx adaptive and also had big hopes with  nothing1 phone which from version 1..4 supports lhdc but somehow with utws5 only aptx adaptive max what i can get. Even in developer options you see lhdc but on device setting hd sound is only aptx adaptive available. So dont know if this from nothing developers or other reasons. Interesting if someone has nothing phone do they get lhdc to any bluetooth supported device?


same for me, OnePlus 7T Pro upgraded to Android 12 as soon as it was provided by the company directly, the phone is not rooted, no mods on it. selecting LHDC is possible, but it does not reconnect to that codec, it stays on aptX Adaptive no matter what I try in developer settings. I can clearly hear the difference when turning off HD audio, because it then goes down to SBC codec.


----------



## MariusAB

xneon said:


> same for me, OnePlus 7T Pro upgraded to Android 12 as soon as it was provided by the company directly, the phone is not rooted, no mods on it. selecting LHDC is possible, but it does not reconnect to that codec, it stays on aptX Adaptive no matter what I try in developer settings. I can clearly hear the difference when turning off HD audio, because it then goes down to SBC codec.


When in developer options setting lhdc codec and going out and going back - what do you see ? It reverts back to aptx adaptive or stays on lhdc setting which you have selected previously?  Because if it setts back to aptx adaptive this way i clearly know that lhdc  codec is not supported by phone.   It seems that no oneplus phone supports lhdc with utws5 sadly. Even if i use good old op6 which doestn have this it still was nice if this brand could support lhdc


----------



## xneon

MariusAB said:


> When in developer options setting lhdc codec and going out and going back - what do you see ? It reverts back to aptx adaptive or stays on lhdc setting which you have selected previously?  Because if it setts back to aptx adaptive this way i clearly know that lhdc  codec is not supported by phone.   It seems that no oneplus phone supports lhdc with utws5 sadly. Even if i use good old op6 which doestn have this it still was nice if this brand could support lhdc


It stays as LHDC in Developer settings, but going into Bluetooth information from the status bar on the top, it keeps showing aptX Adaptive, and no change is heard in the audio, meaning codec was not applied. I specifically tried it with rest of UTWS5-matching codecs and only with LHDC there was no quick cut in music when codecs were being reapplied, so yes, I assume it has more to do with OxygenOS and handling of the Android 12. and I assume that was last large upgrade for OP7TPro, however if they bring something new to the table for your model, I might be able to receive that via a custom ROM later on. 
shame since I do not see any replacements in OnePlus line until they remove the notch completely, which I hate with passion. I am looking more towards Sony Xperia I Mark V once that comes out, or the successor to Xperia PRO-I. which means I will resolve that error in a different way, and I assume there aren't many of us with similar combo. UTWS7 might also come out faster than fix for LHDC


----------



## O11111

Looks like (somewhat limited) LDAC support may come in near future.
As far as I know Sony had problems getting LDAC working on QCC514x+ (and they probably abandoned that idea) at all.
LDAC (and probably LHDC too) will work at 990 kbps only with newer smartphones (exact models are yet to discover, but looks like 8 Gen 1 devices should work, 888 ones might as well).


----------



## Level5

Still no guarantee of LDAC and nobody wants that stinky LHDC! I'll stick with the Qudelix 5K.


----------



## Liya

LHDC works great on my Xiaomi MI 10 even on more great distances. Aptx adaptive is worse.


----------



## MariusAB

If it was supported in more mobile models lhdc is very good codec. Even compared to aptx adaptive or other aptx, it is better sounding. Not worse than ldac  for my ears but support as we see now is far from good. Only few brands such as xiaomi fully suports it and no major brands will ever get it to work


----------



## Nick24JJ (Nov 8, 2022)

Taking in consideration FiiO's beta implementation of the LHDC codec and the fact that it can reach only up to 500/560kbps, I can say that I am hearing some of the benefits of the LHDC codec only when I am listening to .WAV files stored in my Xiaomi POCO F2 Pro phone via UAPP, and the phone is next to me. For the rest of time, listening to Amazon Music Unlimited and YouTube, aptX Adaptive is fine for me, meaning I don't think there's much difference between aptX Adaptive and this specific implementation of FiiO's LHDC codec.


----------



## MariusAB

Yes lhdc  at the moment not with his full potential in utws5 but even at curret state with tidal master i can catch better transparency and less distortions compared to other codecs. For low bit rate  sources such youtube or spotify it is not worth for sure. Aptx adaptive more than ok. My only hopes that someday lhdc will be supported fully  which teoretically could reach 1000 kbps, or aptx loseless will also be supported by fiio but this perhaps will be only on btr6 or 7. Either way future is bright for such devices and i believe we will see wire level loseless bitrates.


----------



## xSDMx

I doubt we'll ever see widespread adoption of LHDC. Look at how long AptX and LDAC in their various incarnations have been around and how uneven the support is in hardware and software. Most of the market is moving to full stack, optimized proprietary codecs like Samsung's SSC or Apple's tuning of AAC.


----------



## emlin (Nov 8, 2022)

MariusAB said:


> Yes lhdc  at the moment not with his full potential in utws5 but even at curret state with tidal master i can catch better transparency and less distortions compared to other codecs. For low bit rate  sources such youtube or spotify it is not worth for sure. Aptx adaptive more than ok. My only hopes that someday lhdc will be supported fully  which teoretically could reach 1000 kbps, or aptx loseless will also be supported by fiio but this perhaps will be only on btr6 or 7. Either way future is bright for such devices and i believe we will see wire level loseless bitrates.


MQA is a lossy codec. It is neither of master quality nor authenticated.


----------



## MariusAB

emlin said:


> MQA is a lossy codec. It is neither of master quality nor authenticated.


Still bitrate is higher than youtube or similar. So  not  level of wire from sd card  flac but for me enough to feel difference. Not sure if i can catch tidal master from  full flac or waw file. So it is only  newer ending war between mqa promoters and haters. I am neither of these. My goal is how to get best bitrate from available streaming platforms with best possible codec and bitrate


----------



## MariusAB

xSDMx said:


> I doubt we'll ever see widespread adoption of LHDC. Look at how long AptX and LDAC in their various incarnations have been around and how uneven the support is in hardware and software. Most of the market is moving to full stack, optimized proprietary codecs like Samsung's SSC or Apple's tuning of AAC.


But at the moment aac or ssc still not at the hifi level ( lhdc also but still further that way).  Perhaps they will be in the future but it will depend on these monster brands and their need to further develope their codecs. If the need will be felt from consumers masses  i hope we will see something more oriented for audiophiles.


----------



## emlin

MariusAB said:


> Still bitrate is higher than youtube or similar. So  not  level of wire from sd card  flac but for me enough to feel difference. Not sure if i can catch tidal master from  full flac or waw file. So it is only  newer ending war between mqa promoters and haters. I am neither of these. My goal is how to get best bitrate from available streaming platforms with best possible codec and bitrate


Then Qobuz may be your answer.


----------



## MariusAB

emlin said:


> Then Qobuz may be your answer.


yeah if it was available in my country   then it could be my number one streaming source. Actually newer was abble to try it.


----------



## Nick24JJ

MariusAB said:


> yeah if it was available in my country   then it could be my number one streaming source. Actually newer was abble to try it.


I've tried Qobuz for 90 days when I bought my Mojo 2, it had a free trial. On some songs it played better than Amazon Music Unlimited, on most the same, and on some worst like for example Electronic. The only reason I've cancelled my subscription was that I could not find Electronica artists. Those, I am discovering now in Bandcamp (and I purchase the albums I like). Also, Qobuz interface really sucked in UAPP.


----------



## MariusAB

Nick24JJ said:


> I've tried Qobuz for 90 days when I bought my Mojo 2, it had a free trial. On some songs it played better than Amazon Music Unlimited, on most the same, and on some worst like for example Electronic. The only reason I've cancelled my subscription was that I could not find Electronica artists. Those, I am discovering now in Bandcamp (and I purchase the albums I like). Also, Qobuz interface really sucked in UAPP.


For me seems like different streaming platforms promotes different genres and what you say  is ilustration of this. For example tidal i always feel like their number one genre is rap, hiphop, soul, and other stuff i dont listen. So jay z/ beyonce audience music.   They clearly pushes it in sugestion and other ways. And qobuz seems like oriented to other genres like classic. Really not electronic. Spotify has everything but their base is mainstream pop. Well it's my opinion. But according to this really there are differences and what fits to someone  not always fits to other.  And what quality bandcamp is streaming?


----------



## Nick24JJ

MariusAB said:


> For me seems like different streaming platforms promotes different genres and what you say  is ilustration of this. For example tidal i always feel like their number one genre is rap, hiphop, soul, and other stuff i dont listen. So jay z/ beyonce audience music.   They clearly pushes it in sugestion and other ways. And qobuz seems like oriented to other genres like classic. Really not electronic. Spotify has everything but their base is mainstream pop. Well it's my opinion. But according to this really there are differences and what fits to someone  not always fits to other.  And what quality bandcamp is streaming?


_"They’re MP3-128s. However, if you’re in the app and on wifi, items you’ve purchased stream as MP3-V0s (~250kbit/s on average)."_
_Source_

But I've recently discovered Bandcamp and I use it just to see if I like an Artist/Album and then I buy it in .WAV format. 

For me, the absolute dream would be a Lossless YouTube


----------



## MariusAB

Nick24JJ said:


> _"They’re MP3-128s. However, if you’re in the app and on wifi, items you’ve purchased stream as MP3-V0s (~250kbit/s on average)."_
> _Source_
> 
> But I've recently discovered Bandcamp and I use it just to see if I like an Artist/Album and then I buy it in .WAV format.
> ...


Yeah looseless youtube,.... Good dreams   i like, but what seems impossible could one day become possible. Ofcourse youtube is video first, and audio will not be their priorities. Anyway thanks i will check bandcamp to see what it is.


----------



## haweckO

guys, is the latest firmware working flawlessly, I am asking because I am still on v1.4  

or, are there any sound improvements in new the update?


----------



## xneon

haweckO said:


> guys, is the latest firmware working flawlessly, I am asking because I am still on v1.4
> 
> or, are there any sound improvements in new the update?


I bought it two weeks ago and it came with preinstalled 1.42. Except for LHDC issues, great little tool.


----------



## tirrorex (Nov 12, 2022)

Jazic said:


> Pair it with your phone first. Set the game mode and ambient noise level.
> 
> Go to your phones Bluetooth and click disconnect.
> 
> ...


i tried a dell patch that isnt maintained anymore and adds aptx support to windows, well i prefer the basic connection.
Problem is most motherboards have intel bluetooth chipset :/
Irony is i have bluetooth 5.2 support lol
I just sent back my dongle for now and enjoy my iems like this, good enough for me and i will find another solution later.
Cause with theusb dongle i cannot see the battery level
Only issue i have so far is the same as my home theater, i am using voicemeeter and i have to select the device again otherwise there is no sound, their update that automatically reload the audio engine doesnt work it seem


----------



## Spektykles

So when will the UTWS5 will be updated to get LHDC 900Kbps? I see its sister product the FW5 have it, and using the same QCC5141 + AK4332 setup as UTWS5.


----------



## emlin

Spektykles said:


> So when will the UTWS5 will be updated to get LHDC 900Kbps? I see its sister product the FW5 have it, and using the same QCC5141 + AK4332 setup as UTWS5.


Fiio seem to have abandoned the product, so I will not be buying any of their products in the future.


----------



## frnziii (Nov 13, 2022)

Hi,
I’m using the UTWS5 with a pair of Shure 535.
Unfortunately, I can’t experience a good sound quality compared to the old FiiO Bluetooth cable.
The combination sounds kind of blurry and there is a very notable hiss at high tones.
Changing the filter doesn’t make it better. Actually it makes it even worse.

Does anyone experiences the same issues?


----------



## MariusAB

Spektykles said:


> So when will the UTWS5 will be updated to get LHDC 900Kbps? I see its sister product the FW5 have it, and using the same QCC5141 + AK4332 setup as UTWS5.


Fw5 really supports 900 kbps?  Then fiio shiuld have give more work to utws5


----------



## O11111

MariusAB said:


> Fw5 really supports 900 kbps?  Then fiio shiuld have give more work to utws5


Highly doubt. QCC514x's TWM technology has some limitations on what it can achieve (you may thank Qualcomm for that), looks like 900 kbps is not very stable on older smartphones. That is, it will really depend on Bluetooth link quality. But if they turned on QHS in firmware, 900 kbps would work well on newer smartphones (i.e. 8 gen 1) but still might have problems on older ones.


----------



## FiiO

Spektykles said:


> So when will the UTWS5 will be updated to get LHDC 900Kbps? I see its sister product the FW5 have it, and using the same QCC5141 + AK4332 setup as UTWS5.


Dear friend,

We have reported this feedback to Qualcomm and LHDC. Currently, the support of LHDC are still trying to solve this issue. 

Best regards


----------



## potix

I went back on a Redmi note 10 pro and I can confirm that it keeps the 900kbps setting going in and out dev options, and I can hear a tonal shift when switching to another bitrate, these things are not happening on a xiaomi pad 5. I cannot tell for sure if the higher bitrate is effective (old ears) but I think it could.


----------



## MariusAB

potix said:


> I went back on a Redmi note 10 pro and I can confirm that it keeps the 900kbps setting going in and out dev options, and I can hear a tonal shift when switching to another bitrate, these things are not happening on a xiaomi pad 5. I cannot tell for sure if the higher bitrate is effective (old ears) but I think it could.


And you are using utws5 for the output?  Because no phone could keep 900 kbps setting or some could but it was no sound after this. And this was with many poco, xiaomi, oneplus and nothing phone i have tested.  Only Mi pad 5 could keep 900 kbps setting and there was playing,  but there was no tonal shift as you say so i believe it's fake .


----------



## potix (Nov 14, 2022)

Yes. I can set 900kbps on pad 5 but when I exit dev options and go back in, it reverted the setting, and as you say I can't hear any bitrate switch. On the note 10 pro it works.
Late tonight or tomorrow I will try a curve with pumped treble on wavelet


----------



## dubspace

On OxygenOS13 lhdc still not working


----------



## MariusAB

dubspace said:


> On OxygenOS13 lhdc still not working


looks like oneplus with their oxygen os is not from the bunch of brands that wants to support lhdc. For me it's like some competition going on between some brands. So if xiaomi is fully suporting this codec, oneplus don't want to. For us users such things is always a bad thing. And when i upgrade my old oneplus (when it still had its personality) it wont be oneplus. I want to have phone that fully compactible with utws5 and it's codecs.


----------



## hypnotikk

So my left earhook seems to have died overnight. It can't be manually turned on by holding it's power button, the case indicates only the right one is charging. I've cleared paring as well now, and since then my phone (Pixel6Pro) hasn't been able to find either one of the hooks.
The case itself also refuses to go into pairing mode, no matter what I try.
Contacts have been cleaned on both, and I've charged the case overnight, but as of right now, my UTWS5 is a paperweight. Really frustrating, and I'll have to either use my UTWS3 again, or my BTR3K until I get a solution. I've contacted my seller about the issue, waiting for a response.


----------



## FiiO

hypnotikk said:


> So my left earhook seems to have died overnight. It can't be manually turned on by holding it's power button, the case indicates only the right one is charging. I've cleared paring as well now, and since then my phone (Pixel6Pro) hasn't been able to find either one of the hooks.
> The case itself also refuses to go into pairing mode, no matter what I try.
> Contacts have been cleaned on both, and I've charged the case overnight, but as of right now, my UTWS5 is a paperweight. Really frustrating, and I'll have to either use my UTWS3 again, or my BTR3K until I get a solution. I've contacted my seller about the issue, waiting for a response.


Dear friend,

Sorry to hear about that. 
If the seller fails to help, please contact support@fiio.com with the receipt attached. Thanks in advance!

Best regards


----------



## mysacisanorange

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Sorry to hear about that.
> If the seller fails to help, please contact support@fiio.com with the receipt attached. Thanks in advance!
> ...


Hi, are there any updates on if a newer version like UTWS7 are coming out soon? I'd like to wait for a new model if it's about to release.


----------



## FiiO

mysacisanorange said:


> Hi, are there any updates on if a newer version like UTWS7 are coming out soon? I'd like to wait for a new model if it's about to release.


Dear friend,

No, thanks for your interest.

Best regards


----------



## Spektykles (Dec 8, 2022)

QCC5141 platform now has LDAC codec working and some products have it since mid 2022 (source: 52bluetooth). I hope FiiO can test and release an update to fix LHDC and add LDAC. If this become true, then FiiO will have the best product with triple Hi-Fi codecs.


----------



## pervysage

Spektykles said:


> QCC5141 platform now has LDAC codec working and some products have it since mid 2022 (source: 52bluetooth). I hope FiiO can test and release an update to fix LHDC and add LDAC. If this become true, then FiiO will have the best product with triple Hi-Fi codecs.


This please. As a Samsung user, LDAC would be great. Please Fiio!


----------



## eswng679 (Dec 8, 2022)

pervysage said:


> This please. As a Samsung user, LDAC would be great. Please Fiio!


I don't think @FiiO cares about giving the UTWS5 any support anymore. It is an old product in their catalog and they would rather you buy newer products. After some initial talk from them about new software updates earlier this year, they have bee SILENT about it ever since. I'd look to purchasing something new instead of waiting for @FiiO to give us updates.

Unfortunately, this is the reality with most, if not all, Chi-Fi companies.


----------



## Nick24JJ

I sincerely hope that @FiiO will keep supporting and developing the UTWS5 further because there is nothing else like it on the market.
Please, @FiiO listen to your customers


----------



## Void4

I really hope we can get a new firmware update this year


----------



## O11111

Spektykles said:


> QCC5141 platform now has LDAC codec working and some products have it since mid 2022 (source: 52bluetooth). I hope FiiO can test and release an update to fix LHDC and add LDAC. If this become true, then FiiO will have the best product with triple Hi-Fi codecs.


Link? Besides, 900+ kbps in TWM is just not possible unless QHS (Qualcomm High Speed Link) is used. And this requires newer Snapdragon devices(AFAIK 855 is too old, not quite sure about 865 and 888). Maybe they will release transmitter with LDAC and QHS in future, but that's probably months (if not years) away.


eswng679 said:


> It is an old product in their catalog and they would rather you buy newer products.


FW5 doesn't have LDAC as well. They will probably release both of them at the same time (or close, at least).


----------



## andjayik

i wont buy till hi res


----------



## Spektykles

O11111 said:


> Link? Besides, 900+ kbps in TWM is just not possible unless QHS (Qualcomm High Speed Link) is used. And this requires newer Snapdragon devices(AFAIK 855 is too old, not quite sure about 865 and 888). Maybe they will release transmitter with LDAC and QHS in future, but that's probably months (if not years) away.
> 
> FW5 doesn't have LDAC as well. They will probably release both of them at the same time (or close, at least).


You are the same guy that made 5125 and 5144 LDAC firmware right? Well someone did successfully ported them to 5141. Im sure you can find it.


----------



## O11111

Spektykles said:


> You are the same guy that made 5125 and 5144 LDAC firmware right? Well someone did successfully ported them to 5141. Im sure you can find it.


Well, I know about probable LDAC support for a reason. QCC5144 and QCC5141 are just the same chip but in different package, so "ported" is too strong word for that. Besides, first demo version was early February, and it was only stereo headset, not earbud. Latter one is just 2 months old, and some work to optimize performance is still in progress (i.e. bud-to-bud latency now is relatively high, up to 10 ms even with QHS).


----------



## RouZah

My FiiO _still _has 80% of the time one hook at 0% charge when i want to use it. I'm so sick and tired.


----------



## gall748 (Dec 30, 2022)

Tell me, please, will there be any more updates?


----------



## charleski

RouZah said:


> My FiiO _still _has 80% of the time one hook at 0% charge when i want to use it. I'm so sick and tired.


This is an annoying issue with the charging points. I had no problem keeping my previous tws charged.
The solution I’ve found is to wipe down the inner surface of the body (with the charge pads) _every time _I put them back in the case. And make sure the light comes on for both ear hooks. If one light isn’t on, take the ear hook out and wipe again then place it back in, repeat until it connects. 
This is a PITA.


----------



## Liya (Dec 20, 2022)

The FiiO UTWS5 has a very thin gold coating on the contact surfaces of the charging hooks, which peels off after a while, leaving a copper contact layer that oxidizes easily and the oxide prevents charging. It must be cleaned every time when oxide is formed, so that the hooks can be charged normally.


----------



## gnychis

Hi all, is there any way to switch to ambient mode via the buttons on the headphones when in a call? It seems triple click on the right button mutes/unmutes when in a call.


----------



## gnychis

Also, when ambient mode is on does it constantly cut in and out as you navigate apps on your phone? It is driving me nuts. Not sure if expected or unexpected behavior


----------



## Liya (Dec 28, 2022)

gnychis said:


> Also, when ambient mode is on does it constantly cut in and out as you navigate apps on your phone? It is driving me nuts. Not sure if expected or unexpected behavior


It behaves the same way for me and when I have a phone conversation with the ambient mode is on, the other party can barely hear me.


----------



## Spektykles

FiiO said they tested LDAC on FW5 and will try to add support to UTWS5
https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202212192236027791182&tid=4


----------



## dmphile

Spektykles said:


> FiiO said they tested LDAC on FW5 and will try to add support to UTWS5
> https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202212192236027791182&tid=4


Sounds good, but take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Spektykles

The sister product of UTWS5, FW5 have new update. Since both are using the same chipset QCC5141, FiiO should have those changelog below added to UTWS5 too.


----------



## Nick24JJ

Spektykles said:


> The sister product of UTWS5, FW5 have new update. Since both are using the same chipset QCC5141, FiiO should have those changelog below added to UTWS5 too.


 I wholeheartedly agree! 

@FiiO , @FiiO Willson , when can we expect something similar/equivalent for the UTWS5?


----------



## pervysage

gnychis said:


> Also, when ambient mode is on does it constantly cut in and out as you navigate apps on your phone? It is driving me nuts. Not sure if expected or unexpected behavior


Yeah this happens whenever I am pausing/unpausing my music on the Spotify app on Android. Also plenty of other scenarios when playing/stopping YouTube videos or other sources of audio.

Really annoying to hear the ambient mode cutting in and out. It's only for a brief second or so but still annoying and wish it didn't behave that way.

Also, if LDAC is truly coming that would be amazing 👏


----------

